#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> bnovc: still here?
<bnovc> asac: i'm around now if you are
<asac> bnovc: yes ... i am here ... but can only give this channel 5% atm
<asac> bnovc: i read that you want to help ... thats great!
<asac> bnovc: are you more a technical person or more a user?
<bnovc> asac: probably technical
<bnovc> that's what i'd prefer to help with
<asac> ok one thing that everybody should do ... regardless of what his main work is ... is help a bit on bugs ;)
<asac> we try to sort bugs out by tagging them so volunteers who look for a certain task can pick bugs from such a list
<asac> you can read how the mozillateam sorts-out bugs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags ...
<asac> the states page tries to be a bit verbose what is to do for each state
<asac> while the tags page provides you with quick links to bugs of each state
<asac> maybe take a look
<bnovc> k
<asac> in addition we have a list of bugs that were badly triaged (e.g. they are not properly tagged)
<asac> those would need to be tagges properly ... because if bugs are not properly tagged they just slip through our workflow and might become forgotten et al
<asac> bnovc: i think the wiki might be a bit outdated as launchpad renamed its state ... its mostly just "Needs Info" is now called "Incomplete" ... but it shouldn't matter ... whatever applied to Needs Info previously now applies to Incomplete
<bnovc> 'triage' is an amusing name for bugs :)
<bnovc> k, read through those pages
<bnovc> i'm not sure i would know where to begin if i  just got the ff source and started trying to fix a bug though
<bnovc> need to get going for a big, be back mid-afternoon
<asac> bnovc: its not about fixing in the first place ... most bug triage work is about sorting things out :)
<asac> only things that are in state Confirmed mt-eval needs to be evaluated how they can be fixed
<asac> everything else just needs technical expertise to filter as much bugs to /dev/null as possible :-D
<asac> bnovc: anyway ... if we run into a bug and i have an idea where in ff source the problem might stem from you can go and fix it ;)
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> How
<Jazzva> How's the work going? (BTW, I hate the position of this Enter key)
<Ubulette> "'" is on the 4 on my keyboard...
<Ubulette> Jazzva, haven't much done for this group today.
<Jazzva> I prefer to use the English layout if I don't need local characters :)... If I need them, then "'" is on the dash key...
<Jazzva> BTW, asac, I won't be able to do anything big this week... Two exams coming this weekend...
<Jazzva> Me neither, Ubulette... I promise I will next week O:)...
<Jazzva> Well, off to studying... Have fun.
<Ubulette> good luck :)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva|away: exams on weekend? wierd ... but good luck
<Ubulette> hm, seems bug 123103 is fixed, at least in today's trunk
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123103 in firefox-granparadiso "Firefox Granparadiso changing workspace" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123103
<Jazzva|away> asac: Yeah... the worst time for exam is Sunday at 8am :)... Well, any day at 8am. Though I'm lucky: Saturday at 5pm... and Friday at 8am.
<Ubulette> never had exams on sunday myself..
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 335742
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 335742 in General "Does not respect window manager policy - raising window" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335742
<Ubulette> hmm, seems too old
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 388664
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388664 in OS Integration "opening link from another application raises/focuses/moves Firefox window" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388664
<Ubulette> more like it but no tagged as fixed.. strange
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> e.g. what are you looking for?
<Ubulette> see if it was fixed or if it's something else that fixed it
<Ubulette> asac, my lp login just changed, so have all my urls, bzr included
<bnovc> asac: i see, well if you would like to give me some more guidance on what specifically i can do, i'll help out
<asac> bnovc: cool ... maybe start with some simple ones ... look at the ones that are tagged mt-needtestcase ... verify if there is already a step by step instruction to reproduce in summary ... if not, try to extract one from the bug comments ... or ask submitter to provide more info
<asac> bnovc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> bnovc: further the ones that are tagged mt-needtester claim to have a step by step instructions, but we need someone with some technical expertise to verify that the bug can be reproduced that way
<asac> bnovc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=mt-needtester
<asac> those are the ones that need a tester
<asac> if you find that you can reproduce, ensure that the summary contains a clear step-by-step instruction and then change tag to mt-confirm
<asac> or if you are confident that the testcase is really good ... set tag to mt-upstream and state confirmed
<asac> (e.g. all mt-needtester and mt-needtestcase are state Incomplete)
<asac> mt-upstream means that a triager should try to find an equivalent bug in bugzilla.mozilla.org ... which can be pretty hard
<asac> if you want to vade through bugzilla.mozilla.org bug database you could also take a look at the other bugs that are tagged mt-upstream ... which basically means that we have to ensure that there is not already and upstream bug filed ... before we submit one and/or start to evaluate a solution
<asac> if we think that the problem is more or less ubuntu related, we don't tag mt-upstream, but use mt-eval ... which means some skilled developer should try to evaluate a solution
<asac> bnovc: is that enough to start with?
<Jazzva|away> bnovc, asac, there is a beginners page on MozillaTeam that explains the bug testing :). Maybe that would be a good read...
<asac> yes right
<asac> the one by jenfraggle, right?
<Jazzva|away> Mhm... Here's the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Beginner
<asac> Jazzva|away: yeah right ... is that properly linked from some page?
<Jazzva|away> bnovs, maybe you could go through it... It's mostly what asac said, but in more words :).
<Jazzva|away> bnovc ^
<Jazzva|away> Dunno... will check it now...
<asac> Jazzva|away: yes ... its what i explained to jenfraggle once
<asac> i think it should be linked from the procedures page ... and maybe from the main bugs page as well
<asac> Jazzva|away: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures .... in the initial paragraph there is already the transcript on which that beginner page is based on
<asac> i think the begginner page should be linked from there as well
<Jazzva|away> Well, I can't find the link on main bugs page... I'll put one
* Jazzva|away needs a little break from studying...
<asac> yeah .. already wondered what you are doing here ;)
<Ubulette> asac, is debian packaging trunk ? (IceWeasel 3.0b or whatever)
<asac> Jazzva|away: on the main bugs page there is just a tiny link on the bottom to the procedures
<asac> Jazzva|away: we usually send users to that page ... so lets not fill it up with more triaging details
<asac> but maybe expanding the procedures paragraph on that page might be beneficial ... i agree
<Jazzva|away> Mmmhm... No prob.
<asac> Jazzva|away: but the procedures page should definitly contain all ;)
<asac> Ubulette: well debian is basically me and mike ;)
<Jazzva|away> All, not just a link to Beginners page? :)
<Jazzva|away> asac ^
<asac> huh?
<asac> sorry can't parse that ;)
<asac> ah i see
<asac> sorry
<asac> of course links
<asac> not the content ... but all links should be on the procedures page ;) ... thats what i ment
<Jazzva> That's whay confused me :). Ok, I'll put link to the procedures page... :)
<bnovc> i'll read through that beginner page
<Ubulette> asac, i guessed so. that's why I ask you. reason was to know if they have the same ftbs on non-i386/amd64..
<asac> bnovc: yeah ... and maybe the transcript ... as the beginners page is already filtered ;)
<asac> bnovc: and might be not completely accurate ... more or less intentional for the sake of readability
<asac> Ubulette: those build failures are almost certain the same
<asac> Ubulette: currently we haven't uploaded any trunk builds to debian
<Ubulette> asac, no plan to ?
<asac> Ubulette: i talked to mike about this once ... and he seemed to be open to push the packages to experimental ... but with the same name
<asac> e.g. iceweasel (not iceweasel-trunk)
<Ubulette> what does that mean for us here ?
<Ubulette> i was just about to drop trunk from nss and nspr as I want to package real trunks for those
<asac> good question :) ... yes if he doesn't say no it would probablyb e that way
<asac> i will talk to him next time i see him online
<asac> he is usually online everyday ... but can leave out a day or two
<Ubulette> k
<asac> but i hope i get a grib on him tomorrow
<asac> Ubulette: we are currently trying to move debian maintenance to a git repository
<asac> e.g. with full source tree
<asac> we already track the git tree here:
<Ubulette> not sure including the source tree is a good idea
<asac> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-mozilla/upstream.git;a=summary
<Ubulette> yeah, i've been there
<asac> since we maintain a fork its more or less a good thing
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, added the link on the procedures page... Back to studying...
<asac> but mostly we do all this because eric doesn't like patchsystems ... so we try to find a way that suites him, but still allows us to keep clean patches ... e.g. on top
<Ubulette> seems a lot of commits upstream to sync
<Jazzva> Have fun ;)...
<asac> Ubulette: no we don't do that ... we just track regularly
<asac> checkouts
<asac> Ubulette: for us its more or less a good thing because we maintain the ice-* fork
<Ubulette> oh, you co upstreamn then merge in one commit ?
<asac> Ubulette: so the mozilla-1.8 branch tracks prinstin upstream checkout
<asac> Ubulette: yes that works pretty well ... at least for rebasing
<asac> which is what we want to keep our patches on top
<Ubulette> who's eric ?
<asac> the firefox/iceweasel maintainer (eric dorland)
<asac> hw is currently not much active since he started working for google ... but he still has his stake in all this
<asac> anyway ... another benefit we get is that we are currently working with gnuzilla people to consolidate the crap they do
<asac> e.g. they should just use our ice-branch ... and maintain an extension to add their features
<asac> the current situation is really confusing ... as they release iceweaasel ... which is differnt to what debian releases
<asac> Ubulette: so to summarize the facts ... iceweasel will probably not get a patchsystem :/ ... and since we hate to do differnt things for all these packages we will drop patchsystems for icedove, iceape, xulrunner et al as well.
<Ubulette> you mean drop debian/patches ?
<asac> it was a hard decision, but eric stayed firm and for the matter of consitency mike and me agreed to try to go the git way ... mike is currently evaluating to be sure ... i am pretty sure that i works because i did that a long time for the 1.7 branch
<asac> and still maintain feisty firefox that way
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... but its not much different ... we have the patches on top and rebase ... so you can always export distinct patches
<asac> the benefit is that people can more easily submit patches ... the backdraft is that we have to maintain this git branch
<Ubulette> hmm. so that means no more sync with ubuntu, either way
<asac> no idea :/ ... actually the sync is nearly non-existant atm
<asac> so things can only improve
<asac> and since git allows you to export those patches its not really harder
<asac> our firefox package forked of the debian one at some point ... then it was modified by iwj before i came .. then i untangled the huge diff.gz into distinct patches (yeah ... what a pain)
<asac> which i still maintain in git here ... then in gutsy i punched those patches into a patches directory
<asac> for thunderbird its a bit better ... but even though i am the maintainer on both sides its pretty much out of sync atm
<asac> however last icedove upload was resynched ... so its not that bad anymore
<asac> Ubulette: anyway... nothing is set ... the git archive currently just tracks mozilla and the freed ice branch
<asac> Ubulette: last time i talked to mike he confessed that he started to love using quilt ... so lets see
<asac> Ubulette: hopefully i will get him tomorrow so i can sort these things out.
<Ubulette> you converted me to quilt too.. yet the way it is used in ff is still bothering me, mostly the patch dir location
<Ubulette> i also plan to drop timestamps from patches as it makes commits difficult to follow
<Ubulette> easy with quilt
<asac> Ubulette: what is bothering you with ff?
<Ubulette> that I can't keep QUILT_PATCHES="debian/patches" in my ~/.quiltrc
<asac> Ubulette: further, i never had timestamp problems ... do you refresh all the time?
<Ubulette> no but you saw like me last week that if you touch one file in a big patch, all timestamps are updated
<asac> Ubulette: why can't you keep that? because we have a link so you can just use quilt without QUILT_PATCHES set at all?
<Ubulette> because ff does automaticaly 	  cd build-tree/mozilla && QUILT_PATCHES=patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null pop -a -R || test $? = 2 ;
<asac> Ubulette: well ... use: quilt --refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps :)
<asac> Ubulette: oh ... i see ... QUILT_PATCHES=patches can be omitted ... its the default
<asac> i have no .quiltrc
<Ubulette> I do
<Ubulette> QUILT_NO_DIFF_TIMESTAMPS=1
<Ubulette> QUILT_PATCHES="debian/patches"
<Ubulette> QUILT_DIFF_OPTS="-U8"
<Ubulette> QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="--diffstat -U8 --strip-trailing-whitespace"
<Ubulette> it's far easier to work
<asac> QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="--diffstat -U8 --strip-trailing-whitespace --no-timestamps"
<asac> QUILT_NO_DIFF_TIMESTAMPS is something differnt
<Ubulette> no
<asac> its for the diff command i guess
<asac> no?
<Ubulette> it covers both diff and refresh
<Ubulette>  QUILT_NO_DIFF_TIMESTAMPS=1
<asac> ah .. ok ... so you complain that i included them in the first place
<Ubulette> i tested it on other projects
<asac> ok fine ... we can drop them from all patches
<Ubulette> nope. I just complain that because of QUILT_PATCHES=patches in ff, it's different from all other debian projects where you build with patches in debian/patches from the starting point
<asac> ah ... ok ... its just because of the embeeded tarball thing
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> e.g. we work in a the build-tree/mozilla tree as if we would develop an upstream project with quilt
<Ubulette> i missed my point
<asac> while people that don't use embedded tarballs always work in a debian package
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-21
<asac> still missed your point?
<Ubulette> why should it be different for ff ? embedded or not
<Ubulette> that's just what I complain about
<asac> because in buld-tree/mozilla there is no debian/ directory ;)
<asac> Ubulette: so for instance ... i cd to build-tree/mozilla/gfx/.../.../ somewhere
<asac> then i just say quilt add file.cpp
<asac> edit file.cpp
<Ubulette> there's already something creating the link patches to ../../debian/patches
<asac> refresh
<asac> imo all other packages should change the way they do it ... e.g. vreate a link as well ;)
<asac> in that way people without .quiltrc can work out-of the box
<Ubulette> well, maybe
<asac> but if you really have issues with that we might also create a debian/patches ;)
<asac> in the end the way we currently do it is the default way that cdbs/quilt does it for embedded tarballs
<asac> i don't know how cdbs/quilt behaves for not embedded tarballs
<asac> but i guess it creates a link on top level as well
<Ubulette> that came up when converting nss/nspr to quilt. I had to choose, link or no link using debian/patches
<asac> so probably all people that use debhelper have just debian/patches ... while all cdbs projects have patches7
<asac> imo thats a deficiency of quilt helper files for debhelper
<asac> Ubulette: so if you have a .quiltrc you cannot edit in our mozilla tree?
<asac> maybe it still works ?
<Ubulette> no, I have to create the link manually
<Ubulette> or edit my quiltrc
<Ubulette> that what've kept doing last week
<asac> the point why i dislike it is that we need to create a directory for that link as well
<Ubulette> not if you link debian instead of patches
<asac> ah ok :)
<asac> let me think about it ... if so we can fix cdbs
<asac> maybe provide a option CDBS_USE_DEEP_QUILT_PATCHES=1 ;)
<Ubulette> if you want
<asac> well ... i am pretty sure that its not sane to just switch behaviour and break others that currently use quilt cdbs tarball ... so we definitly need an opt-in option
<Ubulette> sur
<Ubulette> e
<asac> and shipping our own cdbs .mk files is not really a solution on the long run either
<asac> i currently do that in firefox ... but that doesn't mean that i am proud of it :)
<asac> i should have submitted the patch we carry there a long time ago
<Ubulette> oh, i've opened a bug for the nsinstall fix yesterday
<Ubulette> was part of the patch cleanup i've done
<asac> bug id?
<Ubulette> bz392722_fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<Ubulette> i guess no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch should end up there too
<Ubulette> as it's a ftbs and not a customization
<asac> mozilla bug 392722
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392722 in Build Config "nsintall and double slashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392722
<asac> ok let me confirm it and bring it on track
<Ubulette> thx
<asac> Ubulette: done
<asac>  mozilla bug 392722
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392722 in Build Config "nsintall and double slashes" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392722
<asac> requested review freom :bs
<asac> probably takes a week or two until he comes around ;)
<asac> if you don't see any comment in 2 weeks, try to remember to bug someone :)
<Ubulette> np, i'm daily building trunk with the patch :)
<asac> s/remember/remember me/
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> plenty of new stuff in trunk those days :)
<asac> yeah ... they push hard for beta1
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: how was the meeting? I totally forgot about it...
<Admiral_Chicago> grr
<asac> it didn't take place i guess
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> i wasn't here as well ;) ... we looked at @schedule
<asac> :)
<asac> we have daily meetings in this channel :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i believe that
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ... and gnomefreak is in hospital
<Admiral_Chicago> i moved my old .default profile to a backup, did a reinstall and now the old .default isn't working
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: what? for what?
<asac> Ubulette: do you remember the english word?
<Ubulette> pancreati-somthing
<asac> yeah i think its gallstones
<Admiral_Chicago> pancreaitis?
<Ubulette> Aug 16 16:43:46 <gnomefreak>    pancreantitus(sp)
<Ubulette> Aug 16 16:44:19 <gnomefreak>    nope my pancrese(sp) is swollen
<asac> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see, that sucks soo bad
<asac> yeah ... pretty painful i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> best of luck to him, i'll send him an email
<asac> yeah please do
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@sepa:~$ firefox -p
<Admiral_Chicago> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin.pure
<asac> but in the end (given that all this works out well) ... he might be better of ... taking more care of what he drinks ... eat
<Admiral_Chicago> know anything about that?
<asac> its -P
<asac> iirc
* asac still needs to find out what -p is ment to do
<asac> for me it always spit out the error you get
<asac> oh ... no it works here
<asac> wierd
<Admiral_Chicago> brilliant
<asac> wait
* Admiral_Chicago waits
<asac> its feisty that works ... and feisty has some hand-written start script
<asac> its really -P
* Admiral_Chicago uses gutsy
<asac> i have to kick debian guys for introducing the false believe that -p opens the profile manager
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes ...  use -P
<asac> (upper-case)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks, i got it working
<asac> np
<Ubulette> asac, something we have to think about for gp (probably a8) and trunk, the plugin dir.. it's empty by default (except nullplugin).
<asac> what's your idea
<asac> ?
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> either doing like for the profile, once if only null is found
<Ubulette> or i don't know, patching the plugins seems too much for so few
<Ubulette> hmm, a user said in the forum that GP "Started being the main cause of wakeups in powertop? (futex_wait (hrtimer_wakeup))"
<Ubulette> 'im not running unix on my laptop (shame on me) so i can't confirm
<asac> you really run windows?
<asac> how does it feel?
<Ubulette> no choice, corporate policy
<asac> last i remember was me trashing my mouse against the wall :)
<Ubulette> i feel frustrated
<asac> i am sorry for you
<Ubulette> fortunately i have 3 unix boxes in my office
<asac> ok :) then you have at least a bit luck
<Ubulette> the laptop is mostly for meetings and speeches
<asac> ok for that win might be ok ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> well, if you have the occasion to test that
<asac> i don't undestand that statement
<asac> "Started being the main cause of wakeups in powertop? (futex_wait (hrtimer_wakeup))" ?
<Ubulette> run gp, start powertop, dont touch anything for a while and see the winner
<asac> ignorant and moronish as it may sounds ... i have no powertop here and don't know what it is
<Ubulette> powertop is useful to see what sucking the battery
<asac> in which package is it?
<asac> laptop-super-utils?
<Ubulette> apt-cache show powertop
<Ubulette> Package: powertop
<Ubulette> Priority: extra
<Ubulette> Section: universe/utils
<asac> ok its new in gutsy
<Ubulette> yep, intel sort of opensourced that a few months ago
<asac> ah ... ok i have to test it tomorrow on my gutsy system then
<asac> i still run feisty on my production machine
<asac> and it doesn
<asac> t work in chroot
<Ubulette> oh ok
<asac> i just hate to have any kind of disruption while trying to be productive ;)
<Ubulette> i've been running debian unstable for almost 10 years
<asac> actually i would still use debian etch :) if i would not be involved in ubuntu that far
<asac> well i think its not a problem
<asac> but i already see murphys law coming
<Ubulette> i've switched to ubuntu too, still with the +1 (last 3)
<Ubulette> i'm even ahead of gusty :)
<asac> uh?
<asac> well i am just ahead of the world with bzr
<Ubulette> i'm running gutsyfied HEAD
<asac> i run 0.91 :)
<asac> straight from bzr  ;)
<asac> yes right ... i know that you build your own HEAD things ;)
<asac> personally i am not a hot-new-bleeding-edge fetichist
<asac> i only upgrade once i realize that i need something to do something ;)
<Ubulette> i jsut have my periods
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> there was supposed to be an ubuntu like that a while ago
<Ubulette> got dropped at some point
<Ubulette> too bad
<asac> a direct from head ubuntu?
<asac>  ... for gnome this is mostly true
<asac> its really pita for me ... as there are many crashes related to unstable cairo/gtk et al
<asac> but with apport crash submission + auto-dupe detect it might work out pretty well
<asac> once those libs have stabilized you can just look if you still receive dupes ... if not its gone
<asac> but that also means that you might just sit back and wait before you start to investigate
<asac> :)
<asac> ok ... i am almost in bed ... tomorrow will be a really bad day ... i should upgrade locales ... then review security issues on olf firefox branches and take care that we get fixes that are not landed upstream backported et al :/
<asac> if i have time i might start to implement the cool hildon component for midbrowser (the mobile firefox we currently develop)
<asac> but probably this has to wait till wed
<asac> :(
<asac> so no fun tomorrow
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> bed time for me too.
<Ubulette> 1 last question
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> what's the freshest thing you have for xulrunner/libxul ?
<asac> the freshest thing i have?
<Ubulette> bzr
<asac> let me check out ... wait a sec
<Ubulette> svn, whatever
<Ubulette> so i don't reinvent the wheel for nothing
<asac> yeah ... unfortunately mike didn't push his xulrunner to http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla ... so we just have what is in debian unstable atm
<asac> thats the latest/greatest that exist
<asac> Ubulette: however ... we have to do it on our own i guess
<asac> Ubulette: because mofo/moco doesn't like what debian did
<asac> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2006-02-22/debian-versioning-of-mozilla-libraries-harmful/
<asac> and if we want to build firefox on top of xulrunner we have to obey their rules
<asac> otherwise mconnor will kill me :/
<asac> (same might be true for nspr/nss ... however i hope that this might slip thorugh unseen)
<Ubulette> ok, thx, i'll read that tomorrow
<asac> its all ridiculous and childish ... like:
<asac> The ugly. Some distribution people, notably Debian developers, outright hate us or insult us. This is part of a wider theme of upstream/downstream tension. Debian is by far the worst here and deserves to be singled out - their packagers routinely anger high profile developers, and the practice of subtly breaking software continues unabated. When autopackage 1.0 was released and we got a lot of media attention, one Debian developer implied tha
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> i try to get this resolved .. but its not that easy :/
<asac> ok good-night
<Ubulette> i still don't get why ubuntu is allowed to ship ff
<asac> because of me?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i did untangle the patches ... reviewed everything with mconnor and got approval
<asac> before that we had a moratorium because ubuntu promissed to do what i did ;)
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> but in general ... you are right
<Ubulette> so your all git stuff is going to make things even worse, if that"s possible
<asac> no ... in git things stay on top ... clearly separated
<asac> erics attitude to just maintain things in svn probably led to this whole dilemma
<asac> and indeed while i untangled the patches i found merge failures
<asac> where he forgot to drop something even though it was applied upstream et al
<Ubulette> gasp
<asac> no wonder because patches overlap et al.
<Ubulette> i see.
<asac> however given the size of the diff and the long-time this evolved the merge bugs where pretty small
<asac> just 2 or 3 bugs of these kind
<asac> however ... they existed and finding them was probably worth to put this energy in it
<Ubulette> well, upstream is notbug proof either.. bug ids on 6 digits
<asac> and till today eric could never explain to me what procedures he uses to keep the big picture ;)
<asac> yeah right :)
<asac> we can talk later more about this ;) ... today is done
<asac> cu
* asac out
<Jazzva|away> Fun... found a bug in gnome-voice-control... well, I just can't start it... damn.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<JenFraggle> Feel bad guys, just remembered yesterday's meeting. Sorry
<asac> JenFraggle: no problem ;)
<asac> bug 34758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34758 in malone "librarian will set type to text/html though it should be text/plain" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34758
<JenFraggle> ty
<asac> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> llo
<gnomefreak> hello even
<gnomefreak> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> oh
<asac> probably new trigger support of dpkg?
<asac> did you self-sign-out again or are you done with hospitality?
<gnomefreak> it looks like it. it waited for dbootstrap to get set up by looks of it
<gnomefreak> im home done with hospital, but i have doctors appt. to go over this with my doctor
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<gnomefreak> someone sent me a song (they dont know how to or what encryption is) and it says file is encrypted and cant be played, im wondering if its because its wma
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<asac> yeah most likely drm
<gnomefreak> that would explain why the person she sent this to couldnt open it with win media player due to license error
<gnomefreak> did you guys have the meeting?
<asac> no ;)
<asac> i wasn't here ... nobody was here afaik
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> asac: are you building iceape1.1.4 for debian by chance?
* gnomefreak may need binaries for it to test bug 124365
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124365 in iceape "Iceape-Browser: Theme setting reverts on restart" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124365
<asac> gnomefreak: for debian? i uploaded 1.1.4 right?
<asac> or did i forget that again?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<asac> gnomefreak: its there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape
<gnomefreak> ok for debian?
<asac> i don't understand what you mean? debian has 1.1.4 ... mike maintains it mostly
<asac> let me read this bug ... mayb ethne i understand
<asac> gnomefreak: can you reproduce?
<asac> i mean .. its about iceape shipping two themes by default
<asac> the reporter cannot switch persistently
<gnomefreak> i can not reproduce it but debian has a bug on it from 1.0.* and would have liked to have given the reporter the debian binaries for 1.1.4 to see if debian still has this issue in latest
<asac> they don't have it
<asac> i am pretty sure
<asac> you can just start iceape in a sid chroot
* asac starting iceape debian/sid
<asac> wfm
<asac> no problem in sid
<asac> no problem in gutsy ---> done!
<gnomefreak> he says its a problem still in gutys
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<asac> dropped a comment
<asac> bug 124365#
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124365 in iceape "Iceape-Browser: Theme setting reverts on restart" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124365
* gnomefreak also found a way to remove/uninstall extensions from iceape i hope
<asac> there is no real way except deleting manually iirc
<gnomefreak> there is an extension that works
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> yeah ... but most likely it just gives people false hopes and fails in some cases :)
<asac> but maybe better than nothing
<gnomefreak> i cant get into the sandbox atm to grab it
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> sandbox?
<gnomefreak> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Update:Users/Sandbox
<gnomefreak> they are things that havent been released to public
<gnomefreak> things == themes extensions or whatever but i still dont see the one it tells you to get
<gnomefreak> ok heading to doctor i will play with this extension manager when i get home it dont work until i grab the API for it and when it asks to install it it fails but i think i will just see if i can get source and figure it out. bbl
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> is there any issue with the granparadiso dbgsym package
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> it seems to be wrong since 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu3
<hjmf> ls -lh /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_*_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  47M Jun 22 16:41 /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu2_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8.0K Aug 10 17:39 /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu3_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8.0K Aug 13 23:24 /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8.0K Aug 18 20:25 /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> asac: ^^
<asac> yes its a bit strange
<asac> iirc the dbgsym are all in the -dev package
<asac> hjmf: maybe try to install the firefox-granapardiso-dev-dbgsym package
<hjmf> hmm, thanks
<hjmf> gonna try
<asac> yes let me know ... if it doesn't work, i have to take a closer look (or Ubulette_) :)
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> looking
<hjmf> asac: after installed that package I'm still getting the "No symbol table info available." from gdb
<hjmf> maybe if I link the files by hand...
<hjmf> eg: ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel-3.0a7/sdk/lib/libxul.so --->  ./usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libxul.so
<hjmf> ...
<asac> that really su**s
<hjmf> :/
<asac> hmm i think you should omit paradiso crashes until we have a solution
<asac> soryy
<hjmf> ... ok asac
<Bernardo> hi
<shirish> hi all, anybody up?
<shirish> hi Bernardo
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: cool you are up
<shirish> Ubulette: can you look at https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=17584 its an extension issue, but can you confirm that?
<ubotu> bugzilla.mozdev.org bug 17584 in Core "Firefox 3.0a7 segfaults when doing CTR:++ with Adblock Plus enabled" [Normal,New] 
<shirish> oh wow, ubotu now can look up third-party bugzilla sites.
<Ubulette> shirish, sure, i'll have a look in a few. i'm on something else right now
<shirish> Ubulette: no worries, take the whole day, just as far as its gets some attention that's good enough, also dunno if this should have been reported here or not, your thoughts?
<shirish> Ubulette: here as in launchpad
<Ubulette> ok, i'll let you know (btw, it's nearly 8pm here :))
<Ubulette> btw, did you test it with trunk ?
<shirish> Ubulette: what do you mean by trunk, if you mean firefox 3.0a7 then yes
<shirish> Ubulette: its 23:15 here, but then one doesn't know where the other person in the timezone is ;)
<Ubulette> trunk is called Minefield, it's 3.0a8-pre+date
<shirish> Ubulette: If its called Minefield then why mine is called as Gran-paradiso,and I'm only on what ubuntu 7.10 has provided
<Ubulette> I maintain a mini repo for i386, if you're interested
<shirish> Ubulette: when, where I'm definitely interested.
<Ubulette> because yours is released, trunk/minefield is not, and will never be
<Ubulette> the never ending devel version :)
<Ubulette> deb http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos firefox-minefield/
<Ubulette> for your /etc/apt/sources.list
<shirish> Ubulette: and if I understand you right, then you sync everyday to mozilla & make a ubuntu gutsy build everyday, is that right
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> you can run that in parallel with gp and ff2
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: cooler, but will be tricky I guess
<Ubulette> those 3 now have their own profile
<Ubulette> not at the moment, it just rocks
<Ubulette> jsut remember it's for testing only, ie confirming it's not fixed upstream
<Ubulette> or it is
<shirish> Ubulette: understand ;)
<Ubulette> visit the url 1st, you'll have a topo in there, including how to add my GPG key
<shirish> Ubulette: I am doing this other way around lol, but no issues, now your gpg key are added
<shirish> Ubulette: didn't know you had stuff also for totem & gstreamer also, the only issue if something doesn't work then where to report them? upstream or where?
<Ubulette> to me, never to lp
<Ubulette> either on irc or in the forum
<shirish> Ubulette: on ubuntuforums or which forum?
<Ubulette> gutsy, but if it's really my fault, you'd better email or pm me
<Ubulette> btw, 'im using all that stuff, and much more so I'm impacted too :)
<shirish> Ubulette: cool, although wouldn't know if its you or fault or the people upstream, but would for sure tell you. Another thing asac also has his own minirepo or when you think things are cool/better you package it?
<shirish> Ubulette: finally have it would be installing now ;) Package: firefox-trunk
<shirish> New: yes
<shirish> State: not installed
<shirish> Version: 3.0a8pre+cvs20070820t1040+bbot-1
<Ubulette> shirish, did it work ?
<shirish> Ubulette: yup its downloading stuff (trunk stuff) atm, I'm on 256 Kbps :(
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> I'm at 7Mbps
<Ubulette> could even be higher, but i don't need more
<shirish> Ubulette: lol , here even enterprises/big companies can't afford 7 Mbps
<shirish> Ubulette: there seems to be an issue, as only it downloaded 10 MB for firefox-trunk it doesn't have all that inspector & the other stuff?
<Ubulette> you have to select them at the least the 1st time.
<shirish> Ubulette: ah yes, saw them now, when I put them in aptitude search
<Ubulette> the main deb is independent, but you can add the other ones if you want
<Ubulette> remember it's updated daily.. at 256k, better be sure you want everything ;)
<Ubulette> in ~40min, you'll probably see the new one for today...
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx, this is what I missing, I want to see the new microformats stuff as & when its the servers
<Ubulette> oh, this is nice: http://people.mozilla.com/~vladimir/demos/photos.svg
<Ubulette> http://people.mozilla.com/~vladimir/demos/photos.svg
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/svg-video-demo.html
<Ubulette> oh, just found a bug. select the url, paste in xchat (or anywhere else), it's not the right thing (the url) that is pasted, but the previous content of the buffer
<shirish> not a problem, I know there is lot of .svg coolness people are testing on this, I saw some firefox tests happening sometime back where people were complaining some SVG issues, I know this one is supposed to be more inline with the .svg specs or atleast the specification
<shirish> ubotu needs-packaging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs-packaging - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> Ubulette: do you know the format of needs-packaging tag?
<Ubulette> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<shirish> Ubulette: actually was successful in doing it, ubotu needs to be updated about the tags stuff perhaps
<Ubulette> I don't know
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133899 dunno if I could have presented the wishlist stuff better. There are quite a few neat things there, i.e. in the link given.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133899 in Ubuntu "add liblicense library" [Undecided,New] 
<Ubulette> shirish, could not reproduce your adblock plus + Ctrl "+" crash
<shirish> Ubulette: hang on, lemme give you more info. which Adblockplus it is.
<shirish> Ubulette: this was adblock 0.7.5.1 http://adblockplus.org/en/ are you sure you were using this one?
<Ubulette> trunk/gp a7 and adb+ 0.7.5.1
<Ubulette> I had issues with tab mix plus though (since gp a6)
<shirish> Ubulette: maybe then its also the filter which I'm subscribing too, Easylist
<Ubulette> I'm not subscribed to any filter, I do mine manually
<shirish> Ubulette: ah ok... as in turning off stuff when you dislike it
<Ubulette> yes
<shirish> Ubulette: good news, now on firefox-trunk
<shirish> Ubulette: can't confirm it with Minefield though, the issue i.e.
<shirish> Ubulette: anyway thanx for the sources, now will constantly update/upgrade the testing ones ;)
<shirish> testing/trunk
<shirish> Ubulette: are .svg images supposed to be manipulated, as in http://people.mozilla.com/~vladimir/demos/photos.svg I can put one .svg image in front of another & stuff like that.
<Ubulette> yep, you can move and resize them
<shirish> Ubulette: cool, I just saw the other link where the whole thing is being told about. This is pretty cool.  http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/svg-video-demo.html now just wish I had a better comp i.e. more RAM.
<shirish> Ubulette: one advice, could you also make a firefox-dbgsym file, I dunno if that's hard or not, the thing is almost all the files which I do debug (although due to the kernel issue haven't been able to) I use the -dbgsym file
<Ubulette> there's a problem right now, we need to investigate it.
<shirish> Ubulette: are you talking about the bug you mentioned or what?
<shirish> Ubulette: I was wondering, as I just did an 'aptitude search firefox-trunk' and saw there is only a -dbg build but nothing with -dbgsym & I usually download files with -dbgsym just in case I run into a bug then i don't have to download them again.
<Ubulette> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<Ubulette> it's not something generated by us
<Ubulette> so I have to figure out if I can clone that feature on my own build system
<shirish> Ubulette: thats quite an old link, again looking at it.
<shirish> Ubulette: I do have pitti's ddebs archive in my repository list, do understand he might not have your -dbgsym but it would be nice to have that feature.
<shirish> Ubulette: I would keep checking back as & when that feature is there in your build.
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx for your time
* shirish out
<shirish> Ubulette: you there m8?
<Ubulette> yes
<shirish> Ubulette: came up with an issue, firefox-trunk gives a segmentation fault when trying to install an extension called refcontrol
<Ubulette> link?
<shirish> http://www.stardrifter.org/refcontrol/
<shirish> that's the extension link
<shirish> Ubulette: another thing have you have been issues with updating the latest kernel stuff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34556/ that's the thing I have been having
<Ubulette> it crashed for me too but once. 2nd try succeeded, expect this addon is not compatible with FF 3.*
<Ubulette> kernel pkgs seem broken at the moment
<shirish> Ubulette: I know this addon is not compatible with FF3 or atleast not with 3.0a8 although it worked/works great with 3.0a7
<shirish> Ubulette: I needed some data so that I can tell the developer that the package is not working. At my end it crashes each time.
<Ubulette> it says only it's only compatible with 1.* and 2.0.0.*
<shirish> Ubulette: if you go on the addons page, the author says he has made it compatible with ff 3.0a7
<shirish> Ubulette: also it worked with my stuff in 3.0a7
<shirish> Ubulette: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/953
<Ubulette> no crash with gp a7
<Ubulette> it installed fine
<Ubulette> but after restart, it says not compatible with 3.0a7 and it's greyed out
<shirish> Ubulette: can you post the same to the author perhaps, for me sometimes it works in ff 3.0a7 & sometimes doesn't. If you post an independant e-mail it would be better. Also you might be able to parse/ give error messages & stuff refcontrol@stardrifter.org
<shirish> Ubulette: after installing it, try updating it, sometimes it gives an compatibility update or something, dunno if that happens at your end or not.
* shirish out
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-22
<asac> ola
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, i've started to work on xulrunner.
* asac waves at Ubulette 
<asac> great
<Ubulette> it's based on 1.8.1.6-1 from Debian but if you have a bzr/svn/git/whatever somewhere, please tell me
<asac> Ubulette: please take care that you get the diffs we currently carry in ubuntu 1.8.1.4 over to it
<asac> ... e.g. do the merge
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... maybe it would be worth to consider how upstreams idea about packaging this is
<Ubulette> we should discuss the "mozilla" vs "debian" way.
<Ubulette> I'll email you a proposal
<Ubulette> i don't have time right now.
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> yep, that's my plan
<asac> take your time ... you already did a lot in the last week(s)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> i'm out, see you.
<shirish> _Ubulette: you there m8?
<asac> shirish: no he had to leave
<shirish> asac: ok cool, I just wanted him to know that yesterday's firefox-trunk has issues with downloading, it segfaults when you try to download stuff.
<shirish> asac: btw do you also have your own mini-repository or do you take stuff from Ubulette or he takes the new trunk stuff from you?
<Bernardo> good morning
<asac> Bernardo: morning
<asac> hmm shirish is gone
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> asac : could you have a look at bug 131743 ?
<jeromeg> it could be a problem with firefox
<jeromeg> liferea-add-feed works perfectly with epiphany or in command line
<jeromeg> and used to work with firefox in feisty
<asac> bug 131743
<asac> hmm ubotu is dead
<asac> jeromeg: how do you set the external application?
<jeromeg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/131743
<jeromeg> asac : let's do an example
<jeromeg> go to the planet ubuntu page
<jeromeg> on the adress bar click on the rss icon
<jeromeg> the yellow "thing" to set the external application appears
<jeromeg> then I browse to set the external application to liferea-add-feed
<jeromeg> click ok
<jeromeg> and nothing happens
<jeromeg> (of course cilck suscribe now before saying that nothing happens)
<asac> i don't see a yellow thing
<asac> please show a screenshot
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> thing is not very percise :)
<jeromeg> *precise
<asac> well for me it works
<jeromeg> it's a frame on top of the feed
<asac> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<jeromeg> yep
<asac> then i use "susbribe to feed using ... Other Application ...
<jeromeg> yes
<asac> then i go to /usr/bin/ and select lifearea-add-feed
<asac> works
<jeromeg> and liferea-add-feed
<jeromeg> hu?
<asac> just works
<jeromeg> with gutsy ?
<asac> it was added to my lifearea
<asac> no ;)
<jeromeg> ahhhh :)
<jeromeg> I perfer this :)
<jeromeg> try with gutsy and you will see
<asac> yes ... can you ping me later today?
<asac> i have to ramp up my gutsy box, but i am currently doing something else :)
<jeromeg> if you want, no problem
<asac> cool
<asac> in 3 hours or so
<jeromeg> ok
<Jazzva> Hello :)...
<asac> hi
<asac> Bernardo: there?
<Jazzva> Hello, asac :)
<asac> Jazzva: how is your study going?
<Jazzva> Hmm... so far so good :). Well, unless we don't talk about analog electronics exam... But it's not obligatory for me at the moment.
<Jazzva> For the second exam... well, I knew the subject pretty much  good before, but made few writing mistakes, which was bad. I hope I learned how not to make them :).
<Jazzva> I'm here just to see and do two or three bugs for the Ubuntu Bug day :). BTW, I think I know why gnome-voice-control doesn't start, just have to check it, which will probably be after saturday.
<Jazzva> How's your work going?
<asac> lots of work ... and little time ;)
<asac> i have an appoint ment now ... so will be gone for 1.5-2h
<Jazzva> Have fun ;)...
<Jazzva> I'll probably be away for the rest of the afternoon and studying...
<jeromeg> asac : you asked me to ping you
<Jazzva> Off for some time... Have fun.
<Jazzva|away> jeromeg: asac is off for the appointment, should be back in the next 15-20 minutes.
<jeromeg> Jazzva|away: thx
<Jazzva|away> No prob :)...
<asac> back
<asac> jeromeg: in what context?
<jeromeg> asac: the liferea bug
<jeromeg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/131743
<asac> a ... see how slippy my memory is
<jeromeg> :)
<asac> jeromeg: ok let me move to my other system
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<jeromeg> lol
<jeromeg> you remember how to reproduce ?
<asac_the_2nd> yes
<jeromeg> ok
<asac_the_2nd> ok running liferea-add-feed http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml from command line works
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: yep and this fonctionnality works in epiphany ( with an extension)
<jeromeg> i reported upstream (liferea) but I wanted to be sure it's not a problem with firefox
<jeromeg> do you know another feed agregator we can test ?
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: can you please try with upstream binary ffox release?
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: where can I find it ?
<asac_the_2nd> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub
<asac_the_2nd> from there browse down
<asac_the_2nd> firefox / releases ... version
<asac_the_2nd> i doubt that its an upstream bug
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok I'm launching my VM
<asac_the_2nd> you can just download unpack ... then run
<asac_the_2nd> you need old libstdc++5 installed
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok i'm downloading it
<jeromeg> 30 kb/s ...
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: its probably not an upstream bug ... if you don't see it there, please close it as invalid
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. we still carry debian/patches/flat-chrome-fix.patch ... which was needed in feisty as we shipped firefox with (unsupported) flat chrome
<asac_the_2nd> i think that patch now comes back with a bug
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: so it must be a firefox problem ?
<jeromeg> and not liferea ?
<asac_the_2nd> its definityl a firefox (ubuntu) bug
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok thx, I will warn upstream
<asac_the_2nd> you see the errors in Tools -> Error Console
<asac_the_2nd> where is the upstream bug?
<asac_the_2nd> at mozilla?
<jeromeg> no no, liferea
<asac_the_2nd> ah ok ... then its not that bad :)
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: is it ok to upgrade to 2.6.22.10, does anybody know? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34653/
<asac_the_2nd> no idea ... this box did refuse to upgrade the kernel a few hours ago
<asac_the_2nd> so maybe its impossible ;)
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: better as on motu ... and let me know :)
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: yup, you are right, Hobbsee just confirmed it couple of mins. ago, the kernel is not full done yet
<asac_the_2nd> k
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok you were right, it's not in upstream
<asac_the_2nd> ok , please assign it to firefox then
<asac_the_2nd> or better add firefox target so liferea users find it
<asac_the_2nd> still
<asac_the_2nd> and give me bugid
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: do you know how to build a package so you can test if it goes away when we drop this patch?
<asac_the_2nd> or do i need to provide test packages?
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: yep I will do it
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: but not now my granma arrived :)
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: just apt-get source firefox; apt-get build-dep firefox
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: yep yep I know it's ok
<asac_the_2nd> then comment out the flat-chrome patch in debian/patches/series
<asac_the_2nd> ah ok
<jeromeg> in one or two hours
<jeromeg> see you
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: thanks ... have fun with your granma
<asac_the_2nd> cu
<jeromeg> :)
<jeromeg> asac : ok I will start to build the package
<jeromeg> the bug id : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/131743
<jeromeg> asac_ : what patch should I remove ?
<jeromeg> I can't remember
<jeromeg> asac : are you here ?
<asac> yes
<asac> though i had some connection outage
<jeromeg> ojk
<jeromeg> what was the patch concerning the firefox/liferea bug ?
<asac> flat-chrome-feed.patch
<asac> or something like that
<asac> search for feed in series
<asac> should be only one match
<asac> jeromeg: ^
<jeromeg> asac: ok it's what I had thought, it has been building for a long time...
<jeromeg> never build something so long
<asac> what sys spec?
<jeromeg> amd athlon 3200 +
<asac> mem?
<jeromeg> 1G
<asac> ok ... maybe 1h ?
<jeromeg> ouch
<asac> might depend on your disks
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> maybe less ... maybe longer
<jeromeg> and you compile it often ?
<asac> yes ... for me it takes a little less than 30 minutes if i use 2 cores
<asac> but i usually don't build to test something
<asac> to test i just build incrementally
<asac> either just a make; make install if i change upstream code ... or dh_install et al to see if other changes are good
<asac> for upstream code changes i usually test in build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin
<asac> so i don't build packages at all ... but just start ./firefox there
<jeromeg> ah ok
<asac> but anyway ... i build 5 or more mozilla apps regularly in ubuntu and for security releases even all debian stuff et al ... so ;) its painful still
<jeromeg> yep, poor kernel devs :)
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: have you been able to upgrade the kernel? I'm upgrading it now
<shirish> ;)
<asac> no i am not really after getting a kernel upgrade :) ... what is new?
<jeromeg> asac : just realized I didn't run debuild -S -sa ...
<shirish> asac: I haven't yet looked at the upgrade notes, what I'm looking forward to is a kernel build so debugging can begin again, 4 months & not once I could give any good debugging stuff :(
<shirish> scratch the good
<jeromeg> asac : I will do that tomorrow
<shirish> bbiaf
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 373911
<Ubulette> hmm, didn't know that some bugs were private
<shirish> back
<shirish> and I see Ubulette has returned
<shirish> Ubulette: hi ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: there is/was an issue with firefox-trunk yesterday, downloading any file would result in a crash/segmentation fault.
<Ubulette> I've modified my bot to build dbgsym ddebs
<Ubulette> don't know if it worked yet
<shirish> Ubulette: that's super
<shirish> Ubulette: I just updated the archive & it doesn't show dbgsym ddebs as of yet :(
<Ubulette> they're build but not pushed yet
<shirish> Ubulette: ah ok, in that case cool enough, most probably with tomorrow's build perhaps, or are you going to start with 2007082119
<Ubulette> hmm, trunk failed to build today, not sure of the reason yet, maybe my dbgsym patch.
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you found something that might cause  dbgsym to be borked?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe it has something todo with the sequence dh_strip is run against the bin packages?
<Ubulette> my bot produces logs, but not this time.. strange as it's the 1st time in months
<shirish> Ubulette: i was wondering, as yesterday it was up about an hr. earlier.
<Ubulette> I have to wait for the email at the end of the batch to have clues..
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: partly my fault perhaps, I asked Ubulette to make the -dbgsym packages
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you remember out of your head if -dev package is debbed-up before the plain binary paackage?
<asac_the_2nd> well ... if he hasn't found the reason why dbg symbols go to wrong package then they will be pretty useless
<Ubulette> shirish, cvs20070821t1129 represent the date and time (2007/08/21 11:29) of the last commit on mozilla bonsai
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: do you build on every commit?
<Ubulette> no
<asac_the_2nd> ;)
<Ubulette> god no
<asac_the_2nd> who knows ... maybe your systems are idle otherwise :)
<Ubulette> time is not mine, it's theirs
<asac_the_2nd> ah
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx for clearing up the 1129, I was able to pick up till the date but not the time
<Ubulette> it did that so it's easy to see what inside looking at bonsai
<Ubulette> as the stupid cvs has no revision number
<Ubulette> hm, i have several ddebs for other packages.. only trunk failed
<Ubulette> interesting
<shirish> Ubulette: they should update/upgrade to svn, as I understand svn has revision numbers.
<Ubulette> or git/bzr/hg or whatever.. everything but not cvs
<Ubulette> branching into cvs is horrible
<shirish> Ubulette: git & bzr I know/heard what's hg?
<Ubulette> hg = mercurial
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: maybe try to export from hg.mozilla.org
<Ubulette> refering to chemistry
<asac_the_2nd> if you have luck it just works
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: Stripping package directory...
<asac_the_2nd> thats what i see in build log
<asac_the_2nd> probably --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs is not honoured in new make install
<asac_the_2nd> Linking .xpt files...
<asac_the_2nd> [browser] 
<asac_the_2nd> Linking .xpt files completed.
<asac_the_2nd> Stripping package directory...
<asac_the_2nd> thats a bit more context ...
<asac_the_2nd> yeah its really in make install
<asac_the_2nd> so that is the reason ... now we just need a fix ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: then how do you know to pick up the daily build or is really random build?
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> my build has nothing to do with mozilla's daily builds
<asac_the_2nd> i thought its our build+
<Ubulette> i fetch cvs daily and build that using the rules in bzr trunk
<asac_the_2nd> which is broken in regards to dbgsym creation
<shirish> apologies gentlemen, I was under the impression that we are just syncing with mozilla's daily build
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, maybe but I'll have a clue once i get the email ;)
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: have you forgotten?
<shirish> i do know that they have an hourly build also
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: they are ... don't wait for the mail ;)
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you can look at paradiso build log ... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8886883/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.firefox-granparadiso_3.0%7Ealpha7-0ubuntu6_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac_the_2nd> there it reads what i pasted above
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: also I was not trying to emphasize or say who's build it is or meant anything like that, I'm just looking to see what's new cooking & that's that.
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: i don't put anything in question here
<asac_the_2nd> havin regular builds is good ... we detect things earlier and can react faster
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, yes, i remember our -dbg is bad, but ddeb are not based on -dbg but on dh_strip
* shirish will just hang about & try to catch conversation although some stuff off the head for the moment. 
<asac> Ubulette: right ... but dbgsym are borked as well
<asac> for the veriy same reason
<asac> we found that so you don't have to wait for them :)
<asac> read above for the reason ;)
<asac> new mozilla install just doesn't obey --disable-strip apparently
<Ubulette> asac, well, -dbg needs work for sure. but i'm also wondering why my build aborted so abruptly (that's why I'm waiting for the email of the bot).. but that's my problem ;)
<Ubulette> hmm, just found another bug in trunk
<Ubulette> hi gnomefreak !!
<gnomefreak> ok i think i have a steeady connection now :(
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: your gonna find alot of them ;)
<gnomefreak> hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> could anyone try http://paris1900.lartnouveau.com/cartes_postales_anciennes/la_crue_de_1910.htm on trunk / gp ?
<gnomefreak> trying
<gnomefreak> did we fix the profile issue yet?
<Ubulette> there's a syntax error in the page but FF2 is okay with it, not FF3
<gnomefreak> blank page?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, profile issue ? we create a different profile now (importing FF2 one)
<Ubulette> yep, FF3 shows a blank page
<gnomefreak> ok just as long as its not overwriting ff2's
<gnomefreak> trying iceape
<gnomefreak> works in icepae
<gnomefreak> icepae
<gnomefreak> oh screw it you know what i mean
<Ubulette> asac, lol, my build failed because i was using my own bzr branh, which i renamed yesterday
<Ubulette> so it failed at the beginning :)
<Ubulette> (i knew the email would help)
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi asac
<asac> Ubulette: i think i will take a look
<asac> wait a second
<Ubulette> hmm, ftbs in totem too. gasp
<Ubulette> asac, btw, i haven't touched -dbg, afair
<asac> Ubulette: read again what i wrote ;)
<asac> it has nothing to do with you
<asac> or your work :)
<Ubulette> it was working with a5, no ?
<asac> yes .... read what i wrote ... the new make install patch is ignorant
<asac> it just doesn't honour --disable-strip
<Ubulette> oh,really ?
<asac> yes ... look at what i pasted above ;)
<asac> 20:45 < asac_the_2nd> Linking .xpt files...
<asac> 20:45 < asac_the_2nd> [browser] 
<asac> 20:45 < asac_the_2nd> Linking .xpt files completed.
<asac> 20:45 < asac_the_2nd> Stripping package directory...
<asac>                       ^^^
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> and its definitly the output of the new make install
<asac> i am currently extracting trunk tarball ... lets see ... maybe its something trivial
<Ubulette> i have it here, looking (damn tracker is useless)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ifndef PKG_SKIP_STRIP
<asac> @echo "Stripping package directory..."
<asac> hmm
<asac> why the hell is PKG_SKIP_STRIP not on?
<asac> another config option?
<Ubulette> you sure ?
<Ubulette> it's a find removing files, not a strip of binaries
<Ubulette> oh, lol, no
<Ubulette> oops
<asac> Ubulette: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/patches/installer_shouldnt_skip_strip_if_disable_strip_configured
<hjmf_> hi all
<asac> Ubulette: try that
<Ubulette> you just did it ?
<asac> yes
<asac> should be the proper place
<asac> otherwise even more central in rules
<asac> rules.mk
<asac> :)
<asac> i mean
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird now default inswtall in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> install*
<asac> Ubulette: i think there is a generic install target ... you could set the PKG_SKIP_STRIP in case ENABLE_STRIP isn't set there to get a healing for all apps
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think?
<gnomefreak> asac: because someone said on clean feisty update-manager wanted to install thunderbird
* gnomefreak cant see user set up though
<asac> haven't heard of that
<asac> maybe some universe package recommends thunderbird?
<asac> (or main package) ... can't know
<gnomefreak> asac: i think he had something else he installed but hes gone now
<shirish> IIRC there is something in dpkg some switch which tells if any package is a dependancy of something else. (think its called reverse dependancy or something like that)
<asac> apt-cache rdepends
<shirish> yup that was it, apt-cache rdepends used it, looked at it, forgot it
<gnomefreak> asac: :(
<gnomefreak> asac: 15:28 <            kiba >  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you  should
<gnomefreak> 15:28 <            kiba >  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<gnomefreak> mozilla-gnash-plugin
<gnomefreak> again no issues here with it
<shirish> Ubulette: that reminds me you guys have mozilla-gnash-plugin too, in your repository?
<asac> yeah ... not my fault ... pygi pushed an update through a MOTU without asking ... actually it should be fixed here
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> shirish: maybe it just works?
<asac> shirish: can you try with paradiso?
<Ubulette> shirish, i don't package that
<Ubulette> (i'm not even using it :p)
<shirish> asac: sure can do although haven't installed it, lemme see.
<asac> Ubulette: ok for now it should work with the patch above ... the real patch should be a bit different ... e.g. just for install target
<asac> as we still want to strip in package: target
<asac> but for our package its ok
<asac> its just that the patch cannot go upstream that way
<gnomefreak> damn my chroots keep getting fucked up everytime dchroot gets updated
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... that happens if you stay away too long ;)
<Ubulette> asac, i've integrated your patch as tentative into my branch and i'll build it in a moment.. just patching to move the ddebs in the repo
<gnomefreak> ;)
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: use schroot it hasn't give me any problem
<asac> Ubulette: its fine for us ... if you confirm that the ddebs have proper size afterwards i want to push it until we have the real patch
<Ubulette> ok, so building..
<asac> cool
<asac> let me know ;)
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> "New Flash Player beta features better video and performance. Adobe has released a beta version of Flash Player 9 Update 3 (code name Moviestar) for Linux, Windows and Mac OS X."
<Ubulette> yeah i know, you don't care
<Ubulette> non free stuff
<asac> beta are always full crashers ... personally i won't touch them ;)
<asac> (maybe this one is different though)
<shirish> Ubulette: also I have had an awful time with flash-player, also all those crash reports lying there :(
<Ubulette> just had cpu going over the roof with video.. this one seems to have improved that
<Ubulette> but i haven't tried
<Ubulette> and will problably wont
<shirish> Ubulette: what are your system specs?
<Ubulette> dual core 2
<Ubulette> dont remember which one
<Ubulette> with nvidia GS7600
<shirish> cool, me on aging 1.8ghz don't remember also which one
<shirish> intel 845 GE/GV chipset 8 mb VRAM integrated
<Ubulette> my previous pc was a P2 450.. still in 2007
<Ubulette> was enough for me, until HDTV..
<shirish> cool
<Ubulette> asac, any progress with PPA ?
<shirish> so I'm guessing I can creak out a yr. or 2 more out of this fella, touchwood.
<Ubulette> mine did 1998-2007 in debian unstable. no problem. it's still alive in my basement ;)
<shirish> wow , cool
<shirish> asac: you wanted me to check out gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu4
<Ubulette> just added ram and disks and a 5.1 sound card during all those years
<hjmf_> asac: here is a list of plugins edited with Xb-Npp-xxx that need to be sponsored: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=Xb-Npp-xxx
<asac_the_2nd> well ... helping on mozilla-trunk packaging on P2 450 would not have been possible ;)
<hjmf_> asac: so far, the plugins already processed (though some still to be sponsored) are flashplugin-nonfree, gcjwebplugin, gxineplugin, mozilla-helix-player, mozilla-mplayer, mozilla-openoffice.org, mozilla-plugin-gnash, mozilla-plugin-vlc, mozplugger, sun-java5-plugin, sun-java6-plugin, totem-mozilla, xine-plugin
<hjmf_> asac: tomorrow when I'll get home, I'll look for more (but probably there shouldn't be much more)
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf_: i wonder what openoffice plugin does?
<asac_the_2nd> have you tried it?
<hjmf_> yep, seems to open oo files
<gnomefreak> thats what it should do :)
<hjmf_> :)
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise thanks for the work, though we probably don't want mozplugger ... unless it depends on all packages needed to serve the mime-types it claims to serve :)
<hjmf_> k
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: just display ... or an embedded editor?
<hjmf_> let me check it again...
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: do you have an idea which plugins are still missing?
<gnomefreak> we dont have a mozilla editor atm
<hjmf_> asac_the_2nd: I cant think of any other atm
<hjmf_> but tomorrow I'll dig into it
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: well .. to ooo plugin in mozilla a mozilla editor is an interesting perspective :)
<gnomefreak> it may allow you to edit it on firefox but pretty much what everyone was looking for in it was to intergrate mozilla and OO.o to better play with eachother
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: pretty cool ... many thanks ... i will upload those when freeze is over
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: we will probably get mozilla-swfdec as well
<hjmf_> k asac :)
<asac_the_2nd> or swfdec-mozilla
<hjmf_> it is swfdec-mozilla
<Ubulette> hmm, cool, new trunk is now able to print to pdfs
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: is that package done already?
<gnomefreak> should brb as long as net connetion plays nicely
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: if not at best don't do for a few days ... we will get a new source package
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: are you saying that swfdec-mozilla will get a new source package?
<asac_the_2nd> well ... maybe :)
<asac_the_2nd> its not yet decided ... when freeze is over i will have come to a decision ;)
<hjmf_> asac_the_2nd: let me five minutes and swfdec-mozilla will be done
<asac_the_2nd> we will probably stuff all swfdec stuff into a single source package and don't put swfdec libs to $lib, but to $pkglibdir instead ... because upstream atm doesn't care for abi tracking
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: yes ... will let you know :)
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: If I understand correctly then the freeze will remain now till 7.10 releases, is that correct or would it be just till the tribe 5 cycle?
<asac_the_2nd> i am speaking of the tribe-5 archive freeze
<asac_the_2nd> i think it will open up again
<asac_the_2nd> and if not, we can get exceptions for things that are reasonable and well prepared
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: then its cool ;) I have been waiting to see what the swfdec thing is all about ;)
<asac_the_2nd> me too
<hjmf_> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Xubuntu Developers | 23 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Aug 12:00: MOTU Team | 27 Aug 15:00: Screencast Team | 28 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 28 Aug 19:00: Technical Board
<hjmf_> are we going to have any meeting soon?
<asac_the_2nd> no idea if we need one ... we should add Ubulette to the mozillateam however
<gnomefreak> hjmf_: yeah ill work on setting one up
<asac_the_2nd> don't know if we need a formal vote for that
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: have her apply
* shirish has no idea that Ubulette was a woman, not that it matters
<Ubulette> i'm not
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: cool, I've been too long away from here, so it will be cool to see how things are now
<gnomefreak> she has done enough with ff3 i wouldnt think a vote is that important unless someone disagrees
<gnomefreak> hjmf_: me too
<hjmf_> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry Ubulette i said her not thinking
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: s/she/he/
* gnomefreak knew Ubulette was male
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: what did they give you in hospital?
<asac_the_2nd> must have been pretty cool drugs
<asac_the_2nd> :-P
<gnomefreak> they were :) but whatever it was (not sure of name) didnt last very long
<hjmf_> :)
<shirish> I can't make sense of names so doesn't really matter, just have to be careful, that's all.
<hjmf_> good night all
<asac_the_2nd> i think in linux communities its pretty safe to say he unless you know she is she
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: true
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i think you can just add ... without application
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: whats your new launchpad id?
<Ubulette> fta
<gnomefreak> k
<shirish> Ubulette: firefox-trunk segfaulted again on another extension, this means the yesterday's segfaults that I kept having were with all extensions.
<gnomefreak> doner
<gnomefreak> -r
<Ubulette> shirish, not cool
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, cool
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: congrats ;) ... feel free to push to mt branches directly
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, got the confirmation by email
* gnomefreak thinks there is gonna be alot of that until the plugin/extensions are updated for ff3
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette:  personally i don't push experimental things there for those packages for which that branch is the release branch
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: I installed the gnash plugin, but it doesn't show up in about:plugins
<shirish> "about: plugins
<gnomefreak> afaik right now most are hacked to work with ff3 but may not be safe
<gnomefreak> shirish: did you removve flashplugin-nonfree?
<shirish> gnomefreak: didn't have it in the first place
<shirish> gnomefreak: in the sense, not installed
<gnomefreak> i only show 2 plugins in ff3
<Ubulette> asac, i plan to redo xul the mozilla way, or closer than today at least, then see if nss/nspr still make sense the way they now
<Ubulette> then move trunk to system libxul/nss/nspr
<shirish> gnomefreak: are you using granparadiso or trunk?
<gnomefreak> right this sec gp
<gnomefreak> soon to be neither
<gnomefreak> LMAO
<gnomefreak>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<gnomefreak> is in gp
<shirish> gnomefreak: mine shows up number of plugins, but not gnash
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-nonfree: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> how the hell does that happen
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ dpkg -l mozilla-plugin-gnash
<shirish> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<shirish> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<shirish> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<shirish> ||/ Name                  Version               Description
<shirish> +++-=====================-=====================-==========================================================
<shirish> ii  mozilla-plugin-gnash  0.8.1~trunk.070802-0u free Flash movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives
<shirish> so its installed but nothing shows up in plugins :(
<gnomefreak> shirish: does it show libflash.so in about:plugins
<gnomefreak> libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> to be exact
<shirish> in the sense of gnash, other plugins such as mplayer, totem,
<shirish> are there.
<shirish> gnomefreak: hol don
* gnomefreak has gnash installed but shows up as flash
<gnomefreak> as soon as i find out what was done to profile and i find it i guess i will have to add the .so files by hand
<shirish> gnomefreak: in about: plugins there is no libflashplayer.so , in fact there is no libflash or anything, using find
<gnomefreak> shirish: my gnash is showing up as libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> not real sure why ive been away for a while
<shirish> lol, and it shows up nothing in mine, lemme see in firefox
<gnomefreak> in ff2 it also shows up as libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: why is this like this
<shirish> gnomefreak: it also doesn't show up in ff2 :(
<gnomefreak> maybe because i had flash at one time and switched to gnash after removing flash and it doesnt know any better
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: i can see libgnashplugin.so in /usr/lib/gnash
<Ubulette> shirish, do you also have issues with copy/paste of urls in trunk ?
<shirish> Ubulette: what do you mean? Can you extrapolate?
<Ubulette> double click the url bar (to copy it), then middle click somewhere else (a term or an editor) to paste it.
<Ubulette> for me, the pasted text is not what i copied, but the previous thing in the buffer
<shirish> Ubulette: its working fine here.
<shirish> Ubulette: its the same build, or a new build?
<shirish> 21 1:19 ?
<Ubulette> it's been doing that since i daily build trunk
<shirish> no idea m8
<shirish> Ubulette: Is the new build ready or it still has some time to go?
<Ubulette> still compiling
<Ubulette> that's a huge beast
<shirish> Ubulette: btw congratulations for being able to upload stuff, guess you are also now a MOTU
<shirish> ;)
<Ubulette> am i ?
<Ubulette> i can push in bzr, not sure for the rest
<shirish> Ubulette: ah ok, but still its cool ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm... Wasn't reading. Congrats, Ubulette :)...
<Ubulette> thx
<shirish> Ubulette: how much time does the compiling take?
<shirish> Ubulette: If I understand correctly you make only i386 builds or also AMD stuff or all the architectures?
<Ubulette> 45min at home, 50~55 for the bot
<shirish> ok cool
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: did you manage to link gnash into paradiso/trunk plugins forlder?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: nope, how do I link them?
<Ubulette> shirish, my mini repo is i386 only. no other h/w there
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: I just installed gnash & gnash-mozilla-plugin, shouldn't that have got linked by itself.
<asac_the_2nd> ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-plugin-gnas*/*.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: only to firefox 2 directory
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: not for paradiso yet ... mostly because i don't know if it will crash paradiso
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: sorry
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: gnash crashing gp?
<asac_the_2nd> its
<asac_the_2nd> ln -s /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: might be the case ... yes ... but i don't know :)
<Ubulette> dh_strip -pfirefox-trunk  --dbg-package=firefox-trunk-dbg
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: all non-arch-all packages for this build platform i386: firefox-trunk firefox-trunk-gnome-support firefox-trunk-dbg firefox-trunk-dev
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not adding gnu debuglinks since --dbg-package is given
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: packages to act on: firefox-trunk
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: ignored packages:
<Ubulette> dpkg-deb: building package `firefox-trunk-dbgsym' in `../firefox-trunk-dbgsym_3.0a8pre+cvs20070822t1116+bbot-1_i386.ddeb'.
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: please give size of new dbgsym packages
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ok, what is the name for gp ~/.
<Ubulette> no done yet
<Ubulette> not
<asac_the_2nd> have you looked if you saw this "Stripping package libs"
<Ubulette> dh_strip -pfirefox-trunk-dev  --dbg-package=firefox-trunk-dbg
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: all non-arch-all packages for this build platform i386: firefox-trunk firefox-trunk-gnome-support firefox-trunk-dbg firefox-trunk-dev
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not adding gnu debuglinks since --dbg-package is given
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: packages to act on: firefox-trunk-dev
<Ubulette> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: ignored packages:
<asac_the_2nd> ??
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: ok if it takes some time its a good sign
<asac_the_2nd> but ../firefox-trunk-dbgsym_3.0a8pre+cvs20070822t1116+bbot-1_i386.ddeb'. shoudl already be available to probe size
<asac_the_2nd> because thats the one that matters for us
<asac_the_2nd> k
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: thanx for the symlink , now gnash shows up both in gp as well as trunk
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: please try youtubue
<asac_the_2nd> does it work?
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 500 500     1603 2007-08-22 22:32 firefox-trunk-dbg_3.0a8pre+cvs20070822t1116+bbot-1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> :(
<asac_the_2nd> same for debug sym?
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 500 500 48552096 2007-08-22 22:30 firefox-trunk-dbgsym_3.0a8pre+cvs20070822t1116+bbot-1_i386.ddeb
<asac_the_2nd> thats decent
<asac_the_2nd> so lets not care for dbg
<Ubulette> oh no, dh_builddeb -pfirefox-trunk-dbg is taking ages
<Ubulette> still running
<asac_the_2nd> ah
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<asac_the_2nd> should be well as well then
<asac_the_2nd> cool
<asac> Ubulette: ok i have just opened granparadiso 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu7 changelog and pushed to mt
<asac> feel free to add that patch there for now
<asac> (rev 62)
<asac> if now let me know ... i can do it as well then
<asac> s/now/not/
<asac_the_2nd> i could also merge over the patch from yours or mozillateam trunk branch
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: sorry I was out, youtube hanged/freezed my system, gonna try again
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: that was with gp
<asac_the_2nd> does it freeze with ffox2 as well?
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/pool/firefox-trunk/
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: now it works, don't ask me but it does work, no audio output but video is working
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette:  yep ... looks sane (judging from sizes)
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to my repo?
<asac_the_2nd> no idea ... i didn't touch it
<Ubulette> all: feel free to use the repo if you want
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: can you still log in?
<gnomefreak> i cant get in from browser and its not opening in nautilus with ftp it just keeps sitting there
<asac_the_2nd> well
<asac_the_2nd> what was the url?
<asac_the_2nd> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/ ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> but it opens something else
<asac_the_2nd> well either high-jacked
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: the audio works with some youtube videos while not with some
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: also it doesn't stay up the whole time
<asac_the_2nd> or the guy that gave it to us dropped stopped the subscription?
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: ffox 2 or 3 ?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: ff3-gp
<shirish> btw gnash has tonnes of debugging stuff built into it.
<asac_the_2nd> try ffox if you see the same
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... thats not a problem
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i think it was still up a few days ago
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: if it was high-jacked you should probably use sftp to connect next time :)
<gnomefreak> i will check with the person who gave it to me
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: will do, btw here's sample of the stuff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34707/
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: is that a video that doesn't play sound or that does?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: dunno why most of the time, I need to use CTRL+C to gain control of the terminal
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: that all of 4 videos output
<asac_the_2nd> try to install jackd and see if it helps
<Ubulette> hmm, dpkg-scanpackages doesn't know about ddebs
<shirish> 3 of which don't play, the last one plays, each video is known by its url
* gnomefreak checking email ill be back sometime a bit later im  sure i got thousands of them
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: what is this jackd, I have heard of it but never really understood
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: interesting ... for pitti it appears to work
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: better ask him tomorrow as he goes on holiday soonish
<Ubulette> maybe he patched it
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... no idea
<Ubulette> should be easy as a ddeb is just a deb
<asac_the_2nd> maybe one can specify special extension ?
<Ubulette> there's already -u for udebs
<asac_the_2nd> appears to be patched then
<asac_the_2nd> from what i see in code there is no hidden option to pass $ext
<asac_the_2nd> my $ext = $options{udeb} ? 'udeb' : 'deb';
<asac_the_2nd> my @find_args;
<asac_the_2nd> if ($options{arch}) {
<asac_the_2nd>      @find_args = ('(','-name',"*_all.$ext",'-o','-name',"*_${arch}.$ext",')',);
<asac_the_2nd> }
<asac_the_2nd> else {
<asac_the_2nd>      @find_args = ('-name',"*.$ext");
<asac_the_2nd> }
<Ubulette> saw that too.
<asac_the_2nd> maybe it deserves an official enhancement patch that allows to pass --ext=ext1,ext2,ext3 :=
<shirish> guys bbiaf
<gnomefreak> repo does today
<gnomefreak> died
<asac_the_2nd> how? .... end of subscription?
<Ubulette> rip repo
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... damn ... now i have to get a ppa or something else
<asac_the_2nd> sucky
<asac_the_2nd> no idea if ppa will support dapper and all this stuff
<Ubulette> can I request a ppa too ?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: probably ... i am actually sure that individuals can get one (though don't know if everybody) ... but i am unsure if teams can get one
<shirish> Ubulette: the firefox-dbgsym is not yet built
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, suse allows that.. http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service
<Ubulette> shirish, ??
<shirish> Ubulette: or it has issues
<shirish> Ubulette: I tried to see if there was anything like firefox-trunk-dbgsym or something, there is firefox-trunk-dbg but not -dbgsym package
<Ubulette> oh, it's in the repo but not recognized in the index, fetch it manually for now. I have to find a way to fix that
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/pool/firefox-trunk/
<asac> Ubulette: ppa should be possible for teams as well ... i am just unsure if just now
<shirish> Ubulette: ok will do
<asac> Ubulette: i think you can just copy dpkg-buildpackage to a user place and patch it there
<Ubulette> can't the way my bot works
<Ubulette> I could post a patch on lp but people behind apt/dpkg seems to ignore bugs
<shirish> asac: on ff2 I watched one video & the video played+audio output ;)
<gnomefreak> oh new lp looks harder to use
<Ubulette> there's a new lp ?
<shirish> gnomefreak: its slightly different, that's all, you have to use other than the name if you want to change values of a bug-report
<gnomefreak> shirish: i know
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/
<shirish> Ubulette: yup lp got updated/upgraded to 1.18 or something like that, I used it for sometime on edge.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats a demo page click on bug
<gnomefreak> shirish: i dont know why it wasnt given to me since im part of the testing team
<shirish> gnomefreak: I have no idea m8
<gnomefreak> and i dont see PPA anywhere\
<shirish> asac: http://pastebin.ca/667264 this is of that one youtube file which i just saw with audio
<asac> ok we will get a ppa tomorrow (most likely)
<shirish> ppa as power pc architecture ?
<gnomefreak> shirish: no
<shirish> then?
<gnomefreak> asac: the email i just read said it takes the place of your dogbone(whatever its called) account that is only for employees of canonical or is it just one example?
<gnomefreak> shirish: its an auto build tool for LP
<asac> its a personal apt archive thing afaik
<asac> with auto-builders
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok, cool I know there is something to do with a dog & a bone rofl ;)
<asac> just like the one used by ubuntu iteself
<shirish> asac: I know, I have seen the builds building up
<asac> gnomefreak: wait till tomorrow ;)
<Ubulette> ppa = personal package archives
<Ubulette> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/personal-package-archives
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx, will subscribe to that spec. once the trunk is out
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I found a bug in gnome-voice-control (well, it was a packaging bug) and fixed it... should I file the bug in LP and send the patch?
<gnomefreak> Your PPA on production Launchpad will work in the same way as your
<gnomefreak> dogfood PPA. However, the URLs you use will change slightly:
<asac> Jazzva: yes attach the patch ...
<gnomefreak> read it wrong
<asac> Jazzva: actually attach the debdiff
<Jazzva> asac: Though it crashes upon running the listening part, which is not package related :/... I'll try to work with upstream about that.
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :)
<shirish> gnomefreak: if it makes it better, i don't mind changing URL's at all ;)
<Jazzva> asac: And to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors before uploading the debdiff?
<asac_the_2nd> no before ... after
* gnomefreak wonders if i will beable to use PPA as a repo
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: you have bug id?
<Jazzva> Didn't file one :)...
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: we will have a ppa for mozillateam ... which hopefully is our archive then
<asac_the_2nd> a zero administration one though ;)
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: it looks like i lost the domain
<gnomefreak> it looks like he lost domain
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: ah right ... you are the maintainer ... i forgot
<gnomefreak> so i lost it as well
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: I found the bug yesterday... Will submit the diff tonight :)
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: is it derived from a debian package?
<asac_the_2nd> or does debian need this one as well?
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Debian needs it... I thought of doing that... but probably after the exams...
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: I checked and there's no ITP filed in Debinan
<Jazzva> *Debian
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: if you are here .... please poke me to death to submit testcases to stgraber tomorrow ;)
<shirish> ubotu ITP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: for what?
<asac_the_2nd> for our qa site on stgraber.com
<shirish> Jazzva: what's ITP?
<asac_the_2nd> mozilla.qa.stgraber.co
<gnomefreak> oh ok tomorrow?
<asac_the_2nd> i want to organize tests through that on next security uploads
<asac_the_2nd> yes the sooner the better
<Jazzva> shirish: Itention To Package...
<asac_the_2nd> i already have that on my todo list ... but its too important to forget ;)
<Jazzva> *Intention
<gnomefreak> i agree
<shirish> Jazzva: cool
<gnomefreak> but atm we have nothing in tessting :(
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: yes we need ppa :)
<Jazzva> shirish: A type of bug report in Debian where you state that you're packaging something
<shirish> meanwhile I'll be having an ITS - Intention to sleep in another 30 mins.
<shirish> ;)
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: actually i want to use it for security builds first ... they are the ones that make me sweat most
<asac_the_2nd> i always don't try to open bugmail for three days after an upload ;)
<Jazzva> shirish: Lol... I think I won't have that in next 5 hours, though I would like to have it *sighs*...
<shirish> Jazzva: its 3 a.m. IST here
<asac_the_2nd> were are you from?
<asac_the_2nd> UTC+5 ?
<Jazzva> shirish: Middle East? India?
<shirish> UTC+5.30 India
<asac_the_2nd> didn't know that there exist timezones that have a non-natural time offset :)
<Jazzva> shirish: I always liked those someting.30 zones :)... Anyway UTC+2 over here...
<asac_the_2nd> good to know
<asac_the_2nd> yeah here too
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: there are actually I would be 5+45 or something like that, as I'm pretty far from equator
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: India is big
* Jazzva would like to visit South pole so he can go through all 24 hour zones in a minute or less :)
* shirish would like to go to the himalayas, he has been there & has fallen in love with the mountains. 
<shirish> its a magical place in itself & pretty addictive.
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: welll the world is big too ... still there are often even offsets
<asac_the_2nd> i mean by daylight i am probably UTC+1.45
<asac_the_2nd> still i am in +2 ;)
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: true, btw I don't understand by what this daylight thing is all about
<asac_the_2nd> daylight time ... or daylight saving?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: daylight time, I think that's what America follows nowadays, right
<asac_the_2nd> daylight time is just the *real* time ... at the place you are ... daylight saving is the most stupid thing
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: nobody follows daylight time
<asac_the_2nd> they do daylight saving
<shirish> ok daylight saving then, what's that?
<asac_the_2nd> they try to shift the clock in winter so the work day is better aligned to daylight
<asac_the_2nd> because someone smart calculated that you can save power in that way
<asac_the_2nd> problem is that this was done when most people started work at 8 am ... but nowadays the majority starts at 9 or later
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Do you know if DST is used in every country? *unsure*
<asac_the_2nd> however they don't revert it ... so our time bounces back and force (in winter and summer)
<shirish> Jazzva: its not used in our country for sure
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: i doubt it is
<asac_the_2nd> its most likely used just in places where you have strong seasons
<asac_the_2nd> because the days are really short in winter
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. 4 hours daylight or even less
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, shirish: Oh... I see...
<asac_the_2nd> actually countries that haven't adapted that are lucky imo
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: same here, although 6 hrs. here in winter, also it depends where you mean in India
<asac_the_2nd> its robs my daylight because i wake up late ... i don't need sunshine at 8 am in winter
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Yeah... no fuss about switching the clock back and forth... It's bad if you forget to adjust it...
<shirish> if you go up north then it might be in that 4 hrs. range, down south it would be 6-8 hrs. it really all depends on where you are located
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: i doubt that india goes that far north
<gnomefreak> when do we change clocks?
* gnomefreak cant ever keep track of that
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: no idea ... for us its around 21th sep and 21th mar
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I think it's not the same for every country *sighs*...
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. geological spring/autumn
<asac_the_2nd> yeah most likely its not the same
<gnomefreak> its close i think let me see if i can google it
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: I know if we cross the border up north, then one can go to china, pakistan & Russia in 4 hrs. or something.
<asac_the_2nd> actually i planned to ignore it this time and just shift my work hours accordingly
<Jazzva> For Serbia... well, last time on 2nd or 3rd Oct and 26th or 27th Mar :/
<asac_the_2nd> or set my calendar to UTC :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: that sounds closer for me as well
<asac_the_2nd> should be more or less the same everywhere
<asac_the_2nd> maybe one week back and forth
<gnomefreak> 2007  March 11  November 4
<shirish> finally have the firefox-trunk-dbgsym downloaded, now the firefox-dev-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> it looks like is mine
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: most likely you don't need -dev
<shirish> Ubulette: are you up m8?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: I think so too, as it is its at 50 MB hefty
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: the libs in -dev are not used during runtime ... so you don't need it
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: can you pass on the message to Ubulette that the bug he had, I have it two, about taking URL/link from webpage & putting it somewhere, it gives the link before
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: I wish I had ubulette's e-mail id, maybe you can give him mine, mine's shirishag75@gmail.com
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, "Suche nach '*.ddeb' statt '*.deb'." is that correct ?
<shirish> Ubulette: I have the same issue as you, the URL/link bug which you were talking about before.
<shirish> Ubulette: also what's your mail address?
<Ubulette> it's everywhere on lp :)
<Ubulette> i hate to show emails here as it logs
<Ubulette> i hate to show emails here as it's logged
<shirish> Ubulette: I tried to find it yesterday but wasn't successful. I did find the fta bit but nothing much
<shirish> Ubulette: nice move
<Ubulette> try lp /~fta
<shirish> that was stupid of me, didn't think of the spam & rest of the nasty stuff.
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: why do you want to know that?
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: i don't understand your question ... Ubulette is right here ;)?
<shirish> asac_the_2nd: when I was trying to reach him, he was not here, thought he had gone to sleep or something.
<Ubulette> asac, just patched dpkg and there's a man page in en/fr/de
<Ubulette> anyway, should be ok as it was like that for udeb
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: honestly i don't know how to phrase it correctly ;) ... but what do you want to say? "include .ddeb in addition to .deb?" or search for .ddeb instead of .deb?
<asac_the_2nd> what you wrote above means more or less the latter
<Ubulette> instead of
<asac_the_2nd> one would understand it that way ... yes.
<asac_the_2nd> probably you can just copy the doc for udeb and s/ud/dd/
<asac_the_2nd> ;)
<Ubulette> in fact i did just that, even for french
<asac_the_2nd> probably the best :)
<asac_the_2nd> oh cool there are new fglrx drivers
<asac_the_2nd> maybe i can play quake4 without system freezes again :)
<shirish> ok guys, eyes shutting, see you all tomorrow
<shirish> gn
* shirish out
<asac_the_2nd> shirish: night
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Filed the bug #134145, attached the debdiff... Dinner time :yay:
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134145 in gnome-voice-control "data/Makefile.* not using $(libexecdir) var" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134145
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: fix committed is not right
<asac_the_2nd> fix committed is used to indicate that sponsor has uploaded
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Oh, right... forgot that... *sigh*
<asac_the_2nd> please read the universe sponsoring wiki page
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: In Progress?
<asac_the_2nd> in progress would be if you are working on them ... read the wiki page ;)
<asac_the_2nd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess?highlight=%28sponsor%29
<asac_the_2nd> but thats not the page i use to remember ... anyway ... maybe it provides the needed info as well
<Jazzva> Thanks :).. I'll take a look now :)
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue?highlight=%28sponsor%29
<asac_the_2nd> thats the other page i think
<asac_the_2nd> it outlines the general workflow
<asac_the_2nd> if there are contradictions in those pages let me know :)
<asac_the_2nd> ok i am doing a reboot ... and will play abit with this bad wifi chipset ... cu later
<Jazzva> asac: Read the wikis... Seems fine now.
<asac> Jazzva|away: didn't know that it wasn't fine in the first place ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Well... It was, but the State wasn't good :)...
<asac> ah ;)
<Jazzva> "Seems fine now" as in "The bug report seems fine now" :)
<asac> thought you'd said that you fixed the wiki ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah... now I figured it sounded like that...
<asac_the_2nd> i must admit that this bcm43xx chipset works pretty well
<asac_the_2nd> wpa/web/open ... all work
<asac_the_2nd> only glitch is that somehow nm doesn't differentiate between wep and wpa passphrase
<asac_the_2nd> so if i change my encryption type on ap i have to remove the key from keyring manually
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise nm always thinks that connection fails
<asac_the_2nd> but doesn't ask for new passphrase
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-23
<asac_the_2nd> ok i am out for today ... good night!
<asac> damn ... getting up at 7 to visit public offices isn't fun if you went to bed at 3am :)
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<asac> hey
<bluekuja> how is life going around here?
<asac> did the police take your drivers license :)
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> for me things are fine.
<bluekuja> I was lucky they didnt find me
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> anyway everything went fine
<bluekuja> asac: did you see this mail:
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-August/000314.html
<bluekuja> this make me crazy
<bluekuja> asac: usually ppl on august leave for vacation
<bluekuja> so does not do any activity
<bluekuja> but maybe it's not clear for everyone
<asac> well ... he cannot know
<bluekuja> so he shouldnt talk
<asac> we usually don't do much holiday
<bluekuja> yeah, because you're one of the project managers
<bluekuja> and you follows mozilla directly
<asac> i don't see anything offending in it
<asac> really
<asac> its just that so many people vanish and just stop
<asac> that its a valid question to ask
<bluekuja> in my opinion he loves to talk too much
<bluekuja> I never put any word in others stuff
<asac> keybuk is a reasonable person ... everybody has his weaknes though
<bluekuja> I speak only for me and for open discussions
<bluekuja> asac: he was scottk
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> sorry misread
<bluekuja> asac: he did it already with:
<asac> well just answer and get over it ... its a public mailing list so nobody can really stop others from posting things
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-July/000240.html
<bluekuja> and
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-July/000244.html
<asac> yeah ... but he has no word ... some people just want to be over-critical
<bluekuja> yeah, but you know how I'm done
<bluekuja> I get crazy when I see stuff like that
<asac> you cannot prevent technical hybris people to be in a project
<bluekuja> true thing
<asac> think about this as a challenge ... you really have to learn how real life is
<bluekuja> ye, nice hint
<bluekuja> I hope this will end up in a good way
<bluekuja> too many noise
<asac> there are always people that are assholes or want to piss at you ... the average in ubuntu is on top of the world though
<asac> yes ... i cannot tell why this noise happened ... i think its because you peered with a lot of people in the past
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> only because a +0.5
<asac> and if peer with lots of people chances are high that you bump into someone who has an attitude that isn't really what you want
<asac> yeah ... which wasn't good as well ...  i mean ... i think matt (or someone) asked to give clear + 1 or -1 ... and then he answered well "i give 0.5"
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> a bit childish ... either he should stand up to his opinion and give a -1
<asac> or a +1
<bluekuja> in fact
<bluekuja> he had no motivation for a -1
<bluekuja> he asked me in pm
<asac> maybe he hat ... but didn't have the guts to publicly state his opinion
<bluekuja> to have lionel's mail
<asac> s/hat/had/
<bluekuja> with his response, lionel sent a +1
<bluekuja> so he had no more chance
<bluekuja> but he gave a +0.5 after 1 month of inactivity
<bluekuja> I don't more mind about this really
<asac> i would just answer to that mail with "i was on vacation" ... and get back to normal life
<bluekuja> a friend sent a mail already
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> when I was away
<asac> then its already clarified ... no need to put time into answering his email
<asac> just ignore it then
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> asac: I will finish vacations on this sunday
<bluekuja> then I restart school
<bluekuja> and I will have really less time to be here
<bluekuja> but I guess one hour per day
<asac> thats good
<bluekuja> yea, at least I can check/answer mails
<bluekuja> fix bugs on my packages
<bluekuja> and nothing more
<asac> how is your new relationship going?
<bluekuja> asac: is not going good with the new gf
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> you had the same idea
<bluekuja> and I posted a msg about it just before you
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> hmm ... i am sorry ... but you are young ... so plenty of time to find the right one
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah funny
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but I hope everything will return to its right placer
<bluekuja> *place
<asac> you will see ... there are times of dark ... and times that are bright
<bluekuja> yeah true, you have tons of experience
<asac> at some point you will wonder "why the hell is everything going so well"
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I hope it will happen
<asac> bluekuja: school ... last year?
<bluekuja> asac: should be last year
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> got some problems this year
<bluekuja> e.g I stopped to study
<bluekuja> not really stopped
<bluekuja> but I didnt want to spend hours on books
<bluekuja> a great error
<bluekuja> now I'm 18 and will have 2 more years of school
<bluekuja> damn me
<bluekuja> asac: you know, when you're young, you love to spend time with friends et all instead of books hehe :)
<asac> yes i know
<asac> i didn't do anything at home ... anyway i managed to be one of the best
<asac> the trick is: use the time you are in school
<asac> contribute to classes ...
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's important
<asac> the time in school is wasted otherwise ... and chatting with friends during classes isn't really that great either
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> chatting with friends is really common here
<asac> better do a lot of things in school ... you won't need to do homework then
<asac> bluekuja: its common everywhere
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> you can even do it ... but contribute to the classes ... listen ... try to find it interesting ... then learning is much easier
<asac> its not easy ... but being able to find something interesting even though its boring is really a great advantage
<asac> ok working on something ;)
<bluekuja> asac: have fun :) I'm leaving for the sea
<bluekuja> will be back on sunday
<bluekuja> (sunday --> vacations end)
<bluekuja> take care alex
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> everything under code tag in your LP home page is borked (your == im sure everyone but atleast for me this happens)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, huh?
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... just one more thing about school: there is a way to be good in school but still be the coolest guy in your class
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> you're a pro man
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: go to your code tag in LP than click on one of the branches it will oops
<asac> gnomefreak: they probably roll-out a new lp build
<gnomefreak> asac: i just asked if it was known but yes that is most likely the cause
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yup
<bluekuja> confirmed here
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, is for build build 4759
<bluekuja> out this night
<bluekuja> 22-23 august
<gnomefreak> huh?
<bluekuja> with ppa support
<bluekuja> et all
<asac> bluekuja: where do you see that its out this night?
<bluekuja> asac: was reading a friend's blog
<bluekuja> who follows it
<asac> url?
<bluekuja> asac: is italian
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> italian planet
<bluekuja> http://planet.ubuntu-it.org/
<bluekuja> first post
<bluekuja> maybe rewell posted a mail
<bluekuja> in launchpad beta testers
<bluekuja> I forget to check mail
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see personal package archives in mozillateam?
<bluekuja> but I guess that's it
<asac> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> i won't see it as i am not admin afaik
<bluekuja> asac: who is dfarning?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes its called active personal package archive
<asac> bluekuja: dfarning became ubuntu-member and then just left and was never seen again
<bluekuja> oh^^
<asac> bluekuja: e.g. just to show you that things that scottk claims really happen
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: please set one up for us then
<asac> cool ... on ~asac i can see it as well
<asac> nice
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> is for everyone
<bluekuja> I tested it on beta
<bluekuja> before
<bluekuja> and it rocks
<asac> yes ... i know ... wasn't sure if its all set up alrady
<bluekuja> it builds packages for amd64 and i386
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ?
<asac> i think the https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart is still outdated as it still refers to beta et al
<gnomefreak> asac: what would sound good for an explaination for it
<asac> mozillateam testing/preview and bleeding-edge packages :)
<gnomefreak> k
<bluekuja> asac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-August/001998.html
<asac> gnomefreak: we can change description later ;)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> bluekuja: hmm so its still beta?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... we just have to remember not to upload anything that we don't have a bzr branch
<asac> because it might be wiped at some point
<bluekuja> I think every team member
<bluekuja> will be notified
<bluekuja> with uploads
<bluekuja> asac: you'll receive an ACCEPTED mail
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... lets see how it works out
<bluekuja> as alwais
<asac> gnomefreak: wanna try?
<gnomefreak> yes i will
<asac> push -trunk ?
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> asac: is it up to date
<asac> Ubulette: is your branch in a decent state or shall we cherry-pick things to mozillateam branch and upload that to ppa ?
<asac> Ubulette: trunk branch
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see if Ubulette pushed something to mt branch
<asac> yesterady
<asac> oh code.lp.net is broken :)
<gnomefreak> i cant see them
<gnomefreak> asac: read above :)
<asac> yeah... now i see the point ;)
<asac>  gnomefreak: ok ... lets push something small to test
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~fta/nspr/nspr.ubuntu.trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/ ... tarballs are there
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few
<asac> branching still works ... apparently only web-frontend is broken
<bluekuja> asac: I think package removal is active now
<bluekuja> e.g removing a package inside a ppa archive
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe fix version ... append ~mt1 ... and target for gutsy for now
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... good to know ;)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> )
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> at least one can wipe broken things
<gnomefreak> is this tarball set to use bzr-build?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> k
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> just branch ... fix changelog (commit)
<bluekuja> asac: how is weather there?
<asac> 20 degree ... partly cloudy ... in short: semi-sucks
<bluekuja> I went to cracow and bratislava some days ago
<bluekuja> and was pretty good
<bluekuja> here is bad
<bluekuja> raining now
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> yeah ... cracow is poland nowadays
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> they are not that close to the see ... so they have dryer summer ... and colder winters
<asac> s/see/sea/
<bluekuja> I'll come to hamburg
<bluekuja> so we can meet up
<asac> bratislava is slovakai?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok ... how is the city?
<asac> worth visiting?
<bluekuja> central part of the city is really nice (old castle et all), other parts sux (people have no money there)
<asac> wanted to go to prague at some point ... but maybe thats already too mainstream and so i consider bratislava
<asac> yeah ... just want to look at the old central city
<bluekuja> that's nice
<bluekuja> the
<bluekuja> *then
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> prague rocks too much
<bluekuja> I went there 2 years ago
<asac> well ... i think i will do both
<asac> maybe one can stay longer in prague
<asac> just have been there switching trains ...
<bluekuja> asac: I was talking with a slovakian friend about money/month for works there
<asac> yeah probably 500 EUR if you are lucky :)
<bluekuja> 300 euroes
<bluekuja> *euros
<bluekuja> per month
<asac> yes ... thats less
<bluekuja> it's nothing
<asac> however if you have 1k you can probably live pretty well there
<asac> while you would die here
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> anyway stay longer in prague
<bluekuja> it's the best
<asac> go to romania ... they have even less
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: girls there are the nicest ever
<asac> right ;)
<asac> though its dangerous that way :)
<bluekuja> yup
<gnomefreak> asac: Step 4: As there is no override system, you have to upload you package to the right/desired component. In debian/control, use this syntax Section: universe/devel.  does that mean i have to use universe/devel? or can i use anything
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, use every section
<bluekuja> you assume is good
<bluekuja> e.g universe/sound
<bluekuja> just use that syntax
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea where nspr belongs to
<gnomefreak> so it has to be universe?
<asac> maybe look what apt-cache show shows you
<asac> gnomefreak: probably
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yea
<gnomefreak> asac: libs
<asac> though unsure
<gnomefreak> ok
<bluekuja> it doesnt matter
<asac> gnomefreak: you can try
<asac> gnomefreak: but stick to universe for mozillateam packages
<asac> i don't want to pretend that they are suppported ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: what does howto say ... how to upload? dput ... dupload ?
<bluekuja> asac: dput
<bluekuja> or dupload
<bluekuja> same
<bluekuja> for ppa
<gnomefreak> dput i think
<asac> yes was just curious what is named in howto
<bluekuja> got no name
<bluekuja> they say "upload"
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> so you have to use your personal uploader
<bluekuja> I guess
<asac> right
<asac> bluekuja: is upload through anonymous ftp ... or authenticated ssh/sftp ?
<bluekuja> asac: mm
<bluekuja> I really don't know
<asac> bluekuja: how did you upload?
<bluekuja> I added a new host on dput.cf
<asac> (you told you tested on dogfood)
<bluekuja> and pushed
<asac> bluekuja: you still have the dput.cf entry?
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> i guess its anonymous ftp if you don't know though
<bluekuja> [ppa] 
<bluekuja> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<bluekuja> incoming = ~bluekuja/ubuntu/
<bluekuja> login = anonymous
<bluekuja> anonymous
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving
<asac> gnomefreak: good thing is that you can push with distribution "dapper" -> it will be build for dapper ...
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> bluekuja: ok bye
<asac> cu
<bluekuja> asac: cu on sunday!
<bluekuja> have fun with ppa
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you can take the above dput entry and adapt it
<gnomefreak> asac: UNRELEASED; change that to?
<asac> e.g. s/bluekuja/mozillateam/
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the distribution i was talking about
<asac> so if the package is ment for gutsy ... use gutsy
<asac> feisty ... feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and so on
<asac> lets build nspr for gutsy though
<asac> gnomefreak: append ~mt1 to the version ubulette choose
<asac> then commit changelog with: debian/changelog: upload of version XXXX to gutsy ppa
<asac> however lets wait for Ubulette to tell us if its ok to push to mt branch
<asac> but i think it its
<asac> gnomefreak: is there a way so we can recover what was in the old archive?
<gnomefreak> that entry is wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> e.g. all the dapper packages we did once?
<asac> damn
<asac> not a big problem because so far 1.5.0.x security maintenance appears to work out well
<asac> gnomefreak: which entry is wrong?
<asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> [ppa] 
<asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> incoming = ~bluekuja/ubuntu/
<asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> login = anonymous
<asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> anonymous
<asac> that one?
<asac> ups
<asac> its just
<asac> 12:18 < asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> [ppa] 
<asac> 12:18 < asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<asac> 12:18 < asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> incoming = ~bluekuja/ubuntu/
<asac> 12:18 < asac> 12:12 < bluekuja> login = anonymous
<asac> gnomefreak: but i think the server is different now
<gnomefreak> it is that is why i said the entry is wrong
<gnomefreak> im looking for correct info
<asac> ok fine
<gnomefreak> ppa.launchpad.net is where you upload
<asac_the_2nd> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> atleas that is how i see it
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... just try
<asac_the_2nd> you probably cannot do anything seriously wrong
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise its a bug in ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have command for bzr bd to sign and just build source?
<asac_the_2nd> yes
<asac_the_2nd> bzr bd --merge --builder='debuild -S -sa'
<asac_the_2nd> (personally i use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa'
<asac_the_2nd> )
<asac_the_2nd> but debuild should be better
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: if its not you in changelog you have to provide -k as well
<asac_the_2nd> bzr bd --merge --builder='debuild -S -sa -kgnomefreak'
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -k3C1C3C2A' .
<asac_the_2nd> this bcm43xx wifi chip is stable as well ... the stress test is still running ... 6GB traffic through WPA2 ... just using network-manager
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: looks good
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: you can provide your email as well instead of your keyid
<gnomefreak> we shall see brb need more tea
<asac_the_2nd> basically if it shows up with
<asac_the_2nd> gpg --list-keys gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<asac_the_2nd> then you can just use gnomefreak
<asac_the_2nd> i can just use -kasac@d
<asac_the_2nd> or -k asac@debian.org
<asac_the_2nd> as long as list-keys has a distinct match with what you provide as -k ... it should work
<gnomefreak> it doesnt matter its already failed
<asac_the_2nd> like?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/188439
<gnomefreak> looks like tarball
<gnomefreak> but i could be off
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... be sure the tarball is in tarballs
<asac_the_2nd> next to your branch
<asac_the_2nd> did you download it?
<asac_the_2nd> Looking for ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<asac_the_2nd> that should exist
<asac_the_2nd> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<gnomefreak> oh i think i forgot the s on tarballs
<asac_the_2nd> hehe
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac_the_2nd> well the tiny details that bite us day in day out
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<asac_the_2nd> if you are in branch
<asac_the_2nd> does
<asac_the_2nd> ls ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<asac_the_2nd> show up the tarball?
<gnomefreak> i know i put it in there
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/nspr/tarballs$ ls
<gnomefreak> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<asac_the_2nd> what is nspr?
<asac_the_2nd> just a dir ... or the branch?
<gnomefreak> just a fir
<gnomefreak> dir
<gnomefreak> so im not building it in my home dir
<asac_the_2nd> well .. try the ls in the branch
<gnomefreak> ls in the branch?
<asac_the_2nd> you cd in the branch
<asac_the_2nd> then try ls as above
<asac_the_2nd> (12:33:23 PM) asac_the_2nd: ls ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/nspr/work/nspr.ubuntu.trunk$ ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> bash: ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<asac_the_2nd> yes
<asac_the_2nd> you are too deep
<asac_the_2nd> do you see that?
<asac_the_2nd> work?
<asac_the_2nd> you need the branch next to the tarballs dir
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac_the_2nd> ;)
<jeromeg> hello
<asac_the_2nd> hi
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: how did it work out?
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: i builded the package without the patch
<asac_the_2nd> you just left without letting us know
<gnomefreak> i put tarballs outside of work and it should go inside it
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: yep I was borred cause I had forgot to debuild -S -sa ...
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i have all my branches in ~/ubuntu_bzr/
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: but the bug is still here without the patch
<asac_the_2nd> and a tarballs like ~/ubuntu_bzr/tarballs/
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: so either move your branch one level up ... or move tarballs one level down (inside worK)
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: strange
<gnomefreak> i did already let me work on this other error now
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: you still have the build-tree ?
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: yep
<asac_the_2nd> please go to build-tree/mozilla
<asac_the_2nd> and post output of: quilt applied
<jeromeg> in fact I don't know exactly what you mean by build-tree
<jeromeg> I build with pbuilde
<jeromeg> rr
<asac_the_2nd> well is your pbuilder chroot wiped now?
<asac_the_2nd> then you cannot look ... build tree is the source tree after the build has finished
<jeromeg> I think it's automatically cleaned after each build
<jeromeg> to keep it clean
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... then we cannot look ;)
<asac_the_2nd> for testing you should pass the option to not delete it after build
<jeromeg> I've just commented the patch in debian/patches/series
<asac_the_2nd> or don't buld in pbuilder at all
<jeromeg> debuild -S -sa
<jeromeg> and build
<jeromeg> and test
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... but i want to double check ... as the patch is almost certainly the problem
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: I can give you the .deb or .dsc ?
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg ... the diff.gz
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok I'll put everything on line
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: i just need the diff.gz and the dsc+changes
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: i think we forgot to drop bz343360-feed-flat-chrome-fix.patch
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: http://vv.guelf.free.fr/ubuntu/firefox/
<asac_the_2nd> sorry for that
<asac_the_2nd> i was confused by my own confusing patch naming
<jeromeg> I think I dropped this one
<jeromeg> going to check
<asac_the_2nd> +flat-chrome-fix.patch
<asac_the_2nd> then thats the missing?
<jeromeg> ok I should have dropped the two patches ?
<asac_the_2nd> no idea ... i am testing now
<jeromeg> I can do it if you want
<jeromeg> I have some time
<asac_the_2nd> yes maybe try to drop that as well
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> i'm on it
<asac_the_2nd> at best keep your pbuilder so you can later test more easily
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. without a rebuild
<jeromeg> ok
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: while you build
<asac_the_2nd> please clean error console in firefox (Tools -> Error Console)
<asac_the_2nd> then reproduce the bug
<asac_the_2nd> and see what shows up there
<asac_the_2nd> please post it
<jeromeg> here or to the bug report ?
<asac_the_2nd> for now here
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: in the error there should be a link to the source line that failed
<asac_the_2nd> when you click on it you should get there
<asac_the_2nd> maybe post that as well (e.g. -5 + 5 lines
<jeromeg> ok
<asac_the_2nd> but please to pastebin :)
<jeromeg> yep
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: I was thinking, after that do you want me to test with only the second patch dropped ?
<asac_the_2nd> no ... both
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: how will dput decide to upload to PPA instead of revu. ~/.dput.cf isnt used for revu but ther eis a dput config that has revu as default
<asac_the_2nd> actually i hope that the first patch can be applied in the end ... but to track down we can drop both
<asac_the_2nd> dput NAME file.changes
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. NAME == ppa
<asac_the_2nd> or whatever you put i []  brackets in dput.cf
<gnomefreak> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<gnomefreak> but i dont understand why it didnt default to revu since the main dput config file has revu as default
<gnomefreak> well it says it was uploaded
<gnomefreak> waiting for LP page to update with this info to see if it is correct
<gnomefreak> thought it should have used ppa.launchpad.net instead of uload.ubuntu.com
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> shouldn't do any harm ... as your key is not in the MOTU/main keyring yet
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: http://pastebin.com/m4f5568a9
<asac_the_2nd> yes its still the same
<asac_the_2nd> maybe dropping the other patch fixes it
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise i would have to look more closeyly ... .e.g where is the shorthand 'Cc' defined?
<asac_the_2nd> why isn't it defined for us
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> can I do anything else ?
<asac> wait till the build finishes for now
<asac> if the build tree is still there we can take a closer look
<jeromeg> ok
<gnomefreak> i hate dput now
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems with ppa.launch[ad.net when using dput it uploads it to ubuntu archive
<gnomefreak> i asked in #launchpad waiting for answer on why
<asac> wierd
<gnomefreak> changing the ppa.lp.net to dogfood it tells me its already been uploaded
* gnomefreak getting pissed with this now
<gnomefreak> * "upload.dogfood.launchpad.net" becomes "ppa.launchpad.net".
<asac> gnomefreak: hey its hot ... its beta ... dont be pissed. Lets be happy that ppa will work soonish :) ... i am out for lunch though :) ... catching the a bit sun available atm.
<gnomefreak> so i assumed it was correct
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks let me know what #launchpad answers
<asac> maybe its correct?
<gnomefreak> dont know what i pasted was from lp list though
<gnomefreak> asac: seems to be a bug
<gnomefreak> asac: ok looks like its uploaded but LP hasnt refreshed the team ppa page nor the build page
<gnomefreak> oh and once PPA is stable it will drop all packages that are uploaded atm
<gnomefreak> i also have a personal PPA ;)
<asac> yah
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later have some things to attend to
<jeromeg> asac : bad news, still doesn't work with the two patches dropped
<asac> crazy
<jeromeg> maybe the patch has to be modified ?
<jeromeg> the packages/dsc/diff/changes are at the same adress
<asac> jeromeg: no ... its completely open to me why this happens then
<asac> please try something
<asac> let me look it up first though
<asac> jeromeg: where was your error paste?
<asac> nm ... found it
<asac> jeromeg: can you please open error console ... clear (so you see what happens)
<asac> and then in the textbox put:
<asac> Components.classes["@mozilla.org/browser/shell-service;1"] .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIShellService_MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH)
<asac> and hit return ... or press evaluate
<asac> what happens?
<asac> jeromeg: is it still the same error at all now?
<jeromeg> I'm having a look
<jeromeg> asac : same error message
<asac> ok try above
<jeromeg> an error message results
<asac> you should get  [xpconnect wrapped nsIShell...] 
<asac> as output
<jeromeg> but it won't let me copy it
<asac> are you sure you didn't miss a thing?
<asac> e.g. a typo or something?
<asac> let me try
<jeromeg> doesn't seem to be a typo
<asac_the_2nd> yes
<asac_the_2nd> i see it as well
<jeromeg> the error message ?
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... that the shell service component doesn't exist somehow
<jeromeg> it could explain the bug ?
<asac_the_2nd> for sure
<jeromeg> do you want me to do something else ,
<jeromeg> ?
<asac_the_2nd> no ... just post to the bug that the @mozilla.org/browser/shell-service;1 apparently is not resolvable and copy the statement above ... say that it fails
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> and I add the first error message or no ?
<asac_the_2nd> yes thats good as well
<asac_the_2nd> jeromeg: when i get an idea whatelse it might be i will let you know
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: ok thx for your help
<jeromeg> asac_the_2nd: is that ok : bug 131743 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131743 in liferea "liferea-add-feed does nothing in firefox" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131743
<asac> jeromeg: "Thank you for your bug report. I can reproduce this, I'm marking this as triaged."
<asac> --> triaged would mean that we already have an evaluation on how to fix the problem
<asac> :)
<jeromeg> asac : this was for the liferea bug
<asac> interesting the triaged state was dropped
<asac> stupid me ... got confused by new interface
<jeromeg> asac : then I put liferea to Invalid as it was a problem with firefox, and added a firefox bug task
<asac> right
<jeromeg> asac : ah ok :)
<asac> but liferea isn't invalid :)
<asac> atm
<asac> there is a second target (on top)
<asac> fixed
<asac> jeromeg: fix the upstream bug as well
<asac> aeh invalidate i mean ;)
<jeromeg> asac : yeah ok, as it had been invalidated upstream I thought it would be automatic
<asac> ah
<asac> no idea
<asac> :)
<asac> i did it explicitly now
<asac> sorry for confusion ;)
<jeromeg> no problem
<jeromeg> I got to go now
<jeromeg> see you
<asac> cu
<asac> stay tuned
<asac> jeromeg: ^^
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> bye
<jeromeg> byze
<jeromeg> *bye
<asac> gnomefreak: ppa still broken?
<asac> i guess we have to wait until ppa dev returns
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure i got reject email so im trying to fix it atm
<asac> gnomefreak: what does reject tell you?
<gnomefreak> asac: we are talking about it in #launchpad
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: tells me cant find mozillateam in Lp but i think i have a clue
<asac> i am not in there ... and i better keep it that way ... I already get soaked in too much discussions
<asac> gnomefreak: clue ... good news ;)
<gnomefreak> i will let you know if i fix it
<asac> thanks ... i will not look in the channel for an hour or so ;) ... i have to get something done
<gnomefreak> thats fine it may be a while before i know if it works anyway
<gnomefreak> ok think i figured it out with a bit of help uploaded once again lets see how it goes :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<gnomefreak> they are building binaries atm use view build records to see them
<asac> gnomefreak: rock ... do the same for nss :)
<gnomefreak> k but you know next week we will have to redo everything
<gnomefreak> ok i need links for nss not for tar but for the bzr files
<asac> look at ~fta code.lp.net
<asac> there is nss-trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: ok forgot that it is so soon
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 23 Aug 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Aug 14:00: MOTU Team | 27 Aug 17:00: Screencast Team | 28 Aug 17:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 28 Aug 21:00: Technical Board | 29 Aug 22:00: Edubuntu
<shirish> hey guys, what's up?
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2n1: nss and nspr are complete what else did you want up therE?
<asac> gnomefreak: well for now ... just those ... and maybe try a thunderbird 2.0 backport for feisty
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: one problem with that
<asac> i am not sure if we had standalone nss/nspr in our preview archive though
<gnomefreak> can we mix feisty and gutsy for same repo?
<gnomefreak> we did
<gnomefreak> if not we need to make another team for feisty
<gnomefreak> i cant keep a frigging connection :(
<gnomefreak> although what we could do is use my personal PPA for feisty, i can try to build the new nss nspr that we just did for gutsy on feisty(if possible) than build tbird2 off that unless you have better idea
<asac> gnomefreak: no we can
<asac> its not mixing
<asac> the apt archive can deal with multiple distributions
<asac> (at least from what i know)
<gnomefreak> if all else fails ask :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know the outcome
<Ubulette_> hmm, was i talking alone ?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see you talking
<gnomefreak> asac: ok tbird2 for feisty built on what version of nss nspr?
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> oh, you experimented ppa
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> great
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> and with nss/nspr :)
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> there's a flaw though...
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> i need to rename both source pkgs as src endup in universe, and debs in main
<Ubulette_> * Disconnected (Connection timed out).
<Ubulette_> too bad ppa are limited to i386 and amd64 :(
<gnomefreak> the names would need to be changed if officially released but not as of now
<Ubulette> look at the ppa, it's already messed up
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it will be more important for next week since the uploads to PPA will be gone when PPA is released
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im looking at it what is wrong with it?
<Ubulette> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> why did debs end up in main
<Ubulette> there's main and universe
<Ubulette> i guess it's because of the name
<gnomefreak> i doubt it
<gnomefreak> how would name do it
<gnomefreak> i see it
<gnomefreak> i forgot to add universe/libs to the binaries when i changed it for source
<gnomefreak> Source: nspr-trunk
<gnomefreak> Section: universe/libs
<gnomefreak> ackage: libnspr4-0d
<gnomefreak> Section: libs
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> fixing it now
<asac_the_2n1> Hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> asac_the_2n1, hi
<asac_the_2n1> is the main / universe thing fixed now?
<asac_the_2n1> i see them in universe
<Ubulette> btw, mozilla bug 393281 is a wontfix
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 393281 in HTML: Parser "blank page when visiting a page with a syntax error in it" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393281
<gnomefreak> asac: it will bewhen im done
<asac_the_2n1> Ubulette: yes ... appears to be non-trivial
<Ubulette> don't really care about this page, it's broken anyway.
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> went there as it's the "Seine" river crossing paris that overflowed (?) every century
<Ubulette> last time was in 1910.. and it's raining everyday
<Ubulette> getting close to the next flood...
<asac> well seine appears to be a really quite river then
<Ubulette> at the moment, yes ;)
<Ubulette> do you want me to push my nss/nspr trees to m-t ?
<asac> Ubulette: have i really been such a moron to push those branches to firefox instead of nspr and nss projects?
<asac> oh i haven't pushed them at alll ... yes please do
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> what name should I give them ?
<Ubulette> i renamed all my branches as it was a mess
<asac> just ubuntu.trunk ?
<asac> common practice is not to repeat the project name in the branch name
<gnomefreak> this is getting old
<gnomefreak> anyway nspr fix is uploading
<asac> so nspr.ubuntu.trunk is redundant because its maintained in the nspr project anyway
<Ubulette> would be nice to have project name as a 1st column on lp code.
<asac> same for nss
<asac> right ... for the way ubuntu uses it that might be better
<Ubulette> I know that but read the whole page.. you'll end up with several ubuntu.trunk
<gnomefreak> why do you come up with this stuff after i upload
<asac> but lp is designed for upstream projects as well ... which probably use a more distinct name
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> name not being right for what i can tell (i was disconnected for the first half)
<asac> gnomefreak: we could say that the upload today was an upload and deserves a changelog entry ... however, since it gets wiped anyway from ppa next week, we still have the option to just keep branch open without checkpointing the changelog entry
<gnomefreak> correct
<asac> gnomefreak: Ubulette wasn't here today when we did the upload
<asac> gnomefreak: if you want your changelog entry in, you could push as well
<asac> i am fine with any way ;)
<gnomefreak> i had to add changelog entries
<gnomefreak> that wasnt a choice i had
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: you had to target the then topmost entry
<asac> it was still set to UNRELEASED
<Ubulette> why did had to add anything ?
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> i set them both to gutsy i thought
<asac> yes you should have just documented all in the currentl UNRELEASED changelog entry ... which exists to fill it up during development
<Ubulette> ppa is not supposed to end up in gutsy, right ?
<asac> then on upload you close that dev cycle by committing it with distribution you upload to
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean?
<Ubulette> it's just populating a personal repo
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: that would have worked with first upload but none after that
<asac> gnomefreak: yes right
<asac> or maybe it would have worked
<gnomefreak> too late now that can be fixed next week
<asac> you would have to remove the .upload file and hope that launchpad didn't see the last upload
<gnomefreak> this week is pretty much play with it and see it work
<asac> yes ... so letss just push Ubulette's branch ... then do it proper next week ;)
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> e.g. add all changelog info ... target, commit upload
<asac> Ubulette: so just push your branches ;)
<asac> to mt
<Ubulette> i wanted to get rid of -trunk in src name (as it's not used in deb names)...
<asac> code
<asac> Ubulette: thats a bad idea
<asac> Ubulette: it will finally prevent us to have two versions in the archive at the same time
<Ubulette> current state is bad anyway
<gnomefreak> current state isnt bad afaict
<gnomefreak> what is bad about it
<asac> yes ... in fact its pretty good ... you can just upgrade to new libnspr and ffox2 still work
<Ubulette> section doesn't matter. better version will be prefered, no ?
<asac> what is better?
<asac> higher?
<Ubulette> y
<asac> then yes.
<asac> until we upload to real universe this isn't a big problem ... isn't it?
<Ubulette> right
<asac> and then we can maybe trick apt by just using a lower version :)
<gnomefreak> everything atm are little changes to make nothing big
<asac> and making firefox-trunk/paradiso directly depend on that lib with =
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: no idea if apt-get will downgrade the lib though when you explicitly install firefox-granparadiso
<asac> but i thin it will
<asac> only open point is how gnome-app-insatll will behave
<asac> will it always remove paradiso?
<asac> on each and every upgrade?
<asac> thats an open point to figure out
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind
<Ubulette> I really think it's too early for next week.
<gnomefreak> not really it works fairly well
<asac> Ubulette: what is too early for next week? what happens next week?
<Ubulette> so far, it seems ff2 and ff3 are happy, what about other stuff using those two ?
<asac> Ubulette: new libnspr and libnss should not break abi as you know :)
<asac> otherwise its upstream grave bug we should communicate
<gnomefreak> fairly well == as expected
<asac> gnomefreak: what did you test?
<gnomefreak> asac: what did i test?
<asac> 21:03 < gnomefreak> not really it works fairly well
<asac> 21:04 < gnomefreak> fairly well == as expected
<gnomefreak> PPA
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> though it was a tribe thing... maybe not
<Ubulette> t
<Ubulette> thought
<asac> what has tribe todo with what we try in ppa ?
<asac> or do you mean we should upload trunk packages for real next week already?
<gnomefreak> they are uploaded waiting for build to start
<Ubulette> ppa is okay as it's isolated anyway (now and later too). tribe is different, i think we're not ready for system nss/nspr in ff or ff-gp
<Ubulette> needs to be tested 1st
<Ubulette> as moz guys will probably get mad at us if we do that for ff2
<Ubulette> -as+and
<asac> Ubulette: right ... needs evaluation + discussion
<asac> but in ppa we can do initial evaluation and see how it works out
<asac> Ubulette: we use system nss/nspr for firefox2 already (but maybe i just misread)
<Ubulette> yes but not cvstag ones
<Ubulette> i mean, e use released ones
<Ubulette> we
<asac> right ... but universe is something unsupported and if users only get that when the explicitly want paradiso then this might be okay
<asac> given that after removing paradiso all cleansup automatically
<asac> but i see the point
<asac> and i am at least as concerned about that as you are ;)
<asac> (i hope)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> hmm, ftbs for trunk today.
<Ubulette> hmm, ftbs for trunk today.
<Ubulette> bz390451_master_password_lost.patch has been rejected. Seems committed, at last :)
<Ubulette> I'll give it a try
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm they dont even have a source tarball for 2.0
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2n1: why doesnt mozilla release source tarballs with nightlys?
<Ubulette> I do :)
<gnomefreak> how do you make a source tarball without the source
<gnomefreak> need upstream source to make upstream source tarball
<Ubulette> I fetch cvs
<gnomefreak> ah that is one way
* gnomefreak forgot how much i hate cvs
<asac> yeah
<asac> better don't look back
<asac> you will run away in tears
<Ubulette> asac, did you open a bug for installer_shouldnt_skip_strip_if_disable_strip_configured ?
<asac> where?
<asac> upstream?
<asac> no i wanted to submit a good patch right upon opening the bug
<Ubulette> feel free :)
<shirish> Ubulette: any update on today's build & do you guys have that PPA now?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> hmm, ftbs for trunk today.
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> bz390451_master_password_lost.patch has been rejected. Seems committed, at last :)
<Ubulette> rebuilding now
<Ubulette> lol
<shirish> asac, asac_the_2n1 Ubulette anybody has any idea when today's build would be out?
* shirish sorry for that in & out, pidgin had been behaving very strangely today, so now on xchat. 
<Ubulette> 2nd try:
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> <Ubulette> hmm, ftbs for trunk today.
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> <Ubulette> bz390451_master_password_lost.patch has been rejected. Seems committed, at last :)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> rebuilding now
<Ubulette> should be done soon
<Ubulette> shirish, got my answer for pidgin ?
<shirish> Ubulette, yup about the monotone, I had played with monotone
<shirish> the only problem or stuff is you need to make a database before, a little bit of groundwork, not too hard but also not so easy for noobs
<shirish> in that respect svn is very noob-friendly.
<Ubulette> as i said, it's not something my bot is ready for. maybe later
<Ubulette> I'll think about it but if it's only for 1 project, I'm not sure
<Ubulette> btw, I've modify my mini dists, ddebs are now fully integrated
<Ubulette> -y+ied
<shirish> Ubulette,: understood, would be looking forward for that, it would be very nice if it also understood montone :)
<shirish> ah, cool
<Ubulette> trunk built.. pushing to repo
<Ubulette> 3.0a8pre+cvs20070823t1203+bbot
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx
<Ubulette> done in 3562 sec
<Ubulette> woow. 1h
<shirish> wtf adium is not in the repos, isn't it one of the good ones (multi-protocol IM) apart from pidgin?
<shirish> ubotu Adium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> bah, me bad it seems Adium is a good IM but only for Macs :(
<Ubulette> lol
<shirish> http://www.adiumx.com/blog/2007/05/pidgin-200.php
<shirish> there is also centericq but the interface isn't appealing at all, guess have to struggle on pidgin in reduced functionality way as well as on xchat
<Ubulette> i kind of like xchat
<bnovc> looking for an irc or aim client
<shirish> bnovc: looking for multi-protocol IM client, like pidgin, pidgin has been behaving badly after some updates
<bnovc> shirish: i see. what kind of problems in pidgin?
<shirish> bnovc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/134347
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134347 in pidgin "[Gutsy]  pidgin doesn't shutdown gracefully" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> as well as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/134366 mores serious than the other.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134366 in pidgin "[Gutsy]  Pidgin freezes" [Undecided,New] 
<asac> shirish: why would one shutdown pidgin?
<asac> ok
<shirish> asac: shutdown as in quit I meant
<asac> for me it works well
<asac> should be protocol specific
<asac> have you tried to not use some protocols to see?
<asac> or maybe you have some spurious extension enabled?
<shirish> asac: no all by the book, I did do pidgin-dbgsym maybe that could be the reason?
<bnovc> pidgin works really well for me
<bnovc> asac: sorry i kind of disappeared after asking about helping earlier this week, got more busy than i expected but will try to contribute something this wkend
<asac> no  problem :)
<asac> do as much as you can do
<shirish> does installing -dbgsym make the application more heavier (in a sense they get called all the time) or only when one uses gdb or something like that?
<asac> not more ... otherwise your contribution is more likely to not last long :)
<shirish> asac: any ideas?
<asac> ... howevr .. some contribution is needed to let you feel the fun of all this ;)
<asac> shirish: only when you run with debug
<asac> shirish: its not that the mozillla is build with --enable-debug ... which would make things slower as more checks are performed and debug output is dumped to console
<asac> but with just dbgsym installed ... shouldn't make a difference
<shirish> asac: then have no idea, both these bugs were happening before but as a one off thing, but now consistently.  :(
<asac> maybe just coincident
<shirish> asac: the pidgin --d I did deliberately so could catch whatever was happening, after it didn't respond 3-4 times in a same/similar fashion. Then used -d flag/swithc
<shirish> switch
<asac> i really have no idea about pidgin
<asac> only thing i can say is that you should try to disable all extensions you use
<asac> and if that doesn't help try t disable accounts until you find the problem
<shirish> asac: will try, maybe i can isolate the problem area, but not right now, its 3 a.m. maybe tomorrow morning with a strong cup of chai/tea ;)
<shirish> take care everybody, asac Ubulette bnovc
* shirish out 
<asac_the_2n1> Ubulette: still awake?
<asac_the_2n1> asac_the_2n1: just wondered if you managed to do a simple make install with trunk xulrunner ... so we can evaluate upstreams intentions
<Ubulette> with trunk ? not yet
<asac_the_2n1> ok
<Ubulette> in fact, i can as i've already prepared both the chroot and orig.tgz
<asac> Ubulette: just take a glance how the structure produced by current upstream make install looks like ... so not even a to really package it ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-24
<asac> Ubulette: maybe its even enough to run make install (with --prefix=/usr/local) ... to test how well a firefox-gp/trunk build would (not-) work if build --with-system-xul
<asac> i doubt that it will *just work* (TM)
<asac> but who knows ;)
<Ubulette> too bad ppa are so limited in term of archs
<Ubulette> will not help us figure out what's wrong with ff3
<Ubulette> asac, btw, don't you or mike maintained xulrunner in a tree of some kind ?
<Ubulette> asac, it's similar to 1.8.*
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: either of you up guys?
<asac> Ubulette: to figure out whats wrong your can prepare a source package and write to debian-mips@l.d.o
<asac> tbird 1.5.0.13 is out ... ok ... back to interrupted workflow ;)
<Ubulette> latest trunk broke some extensions
<Ubulette> including TMP
<Ubulette> see you
<asac> TMP?
<Jazzva> Morning :)...
<asac> hi Jazzva
<asac> Jazzva: already finished first exam?
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah... I don't think I'll pass this one... though, that's what I expected, since I hadn't been studying it enough...
<Jazzva> asac: And I'm not really into analog electronics :)
<asac> yes ... thats probably painful :)
<Jazzva> asac: A lot (but, I may be exaggerating :))... How are the stuff going in here, over there?
<asac> Jazzva: we have bugs that complain that plugin finder service doesn't work on livecd
<asac> haven't verified that yet
<Jazzva> s/may\ be/am\ probably/
<asac> on the other front i am preparing security updates for tbird 1.5.0.13 ... which was released today
<Jazzva> asac: Really :(? Damn... I could check it out, though it would probably take half a day to download it, and would be able to do it tomorrow morning anyway...
<Jazzva> s/morning/evening/
<Jazzva> asac: BTW, I noticed that there is a beta of new Flash plugin... Are we gonna package that one?
<Jazzva> (though, it didn't work well with youtube videos. It didn't react on click event.)
<asac> usually we don't care for flash beta
<asac> in a perfect world we wouldn't care for adobe flash at all ;)
<asac> but unfortunately free-flash hasn't come that far yet
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah *sighs*...
<Jazzva> asac: So, no flash beta packaging? Ok :).
<asac> Jazzva|away: you there?
<jeromeg> hello all
<jeromeg> asac : any news on the feed bug ?
<asac> Jazzva|away: if you have a minute would be cool if you could try if the plugin finder service installs things for you
<asac> jeromeg: yes
<asac> jeromeg: its a bug :)
<jeromeg> asac : really ;) ?
<asac> i think i found why this is happening ... it's broken when don't have the gnome bits installed
<asac> and because -gnome-support appears to be empty it doesn't work
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> so we have two bugs: first ... why the hell is this gnome dependent? that should be fixed for real
<jeromeg> yes it's strange
<asac> second: our packaging is broken as gnome-support package is empty and so nobody has the needed bits
<asac> jeromeg: well i saw its really gnome dependent in code ... it needs coding
<jeromeg> asac : but can't we keep to the upstream way of doing things ?
<asac> jeromeg: namely, the shell-service we cannot resolve is a *GNOME* component ... we need to write a normal one
<asac> no
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> we cannot force all gnome dependencies on all users
<Jazzva|away> asac: Here now...
<asac> Jazzva|away: there is the bug that it doesn't work on CD ... now it doesn't work in my install anymore
<Jazzva|away> Should I pull your branch?
<asac> when did that happen?
<asac> i mean it worked
<asac> the finder service appears to work well
<asac> Jazzva|away: please try ubufox package first
<asac> then if that doesn't work try the branch (e.g. produce .xpi and install that)
<Jazzva|away> asac: ok... I'll do it now.
<Jazzva|away> asac: Was there any change to gnome-app-install?
<Jazzva|away> If you know...
<asac> but install isn't working ...
<Jazzva|away> If you don't I'll just look it up...
<asac> no ... it looks like apturl is not invoked at all
<Jazzva|away> Ok... I'll try it now...
<asac> i see an error in error console which looks a bit like it might be the formatted string thing
<asac> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIStringBundle.formatStringFromName] "  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: XStringBundle :: getFormattedString :: line 33"  data: no] 
<asac> Source File: XStringBundle
<asac> Line: 33
<Jazzva|away> I'll take a look...
<asac> maybe the switch to use getFormattedString broke this and our QA failed?
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva|away> But if I remember correctly, I didn't use the getFormattedString... Though, I did change the getFormattedString to first lookup in local files for strings
<asac> please try ... maybe you can track down the regression by going down the bzr revision
<asac> s
<Jazzva|away> Ok...
<Jazzva|away> I'll see what I can find :)
<asac> hmm ... LP has hick-ups again.
<Jazzva|away> *sigh* I need to wait for update packages list in chroot... That's the place where I don't have to deinstall plugins :)
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... it says that ubufox is already the newest version :/...
<Jazzva> Hmm... I don't remember updating in chroot, but it is already at -0ubuntu2
<Jazzva> asac: (Maybe) unrelated question: do you use opendns?
<gnomefreak> i guess we released the freeze?
<asac> yep
<asac> what do you want uploaded
<asac> Jazzva: why maybe? ... i don't use opendns
<gnomefreak> nothing atm, i just got 50 updates
<asac> ah
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> thats why i guessed :)
<gnomefreak> asac: btw iceape doesnt have a profile in ~/
<gnomefreak> is this normal?
<asac> yes
<asac> its in .mozilla/
<gnomefreak> not under name of iceape
<asac> there should be a hmm suite/iceape/seamonkey folder?
<Jazzva> asac: Well, because I use it and the window title for XStringBundle is "Source of: http://guide.opendns.com/?url=xstringbundle"... Never midn :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> gnomefreak: probably its default
<Jazzva> *mind
<asac> Jazzva: have you checked stepping one revision back?
<Jazzva> brb
<Jazzva> Back...
<asac> wow that was fast ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm its seems it is default since i think thats the only chatzilla i have installed
<Jazzva> Just reconnected to my network... Thought that maybe the connection with server will brake, but it didn't :)...
<gnomefreak> brb this diet is gonna kill me one of these days
<Jazzva> asac: What revision is the one revision back? :)
<Jazzva> asac: Umm... how urgent is this check *unsure*? Would it be a problem if I check it tonight? ...around 9pm or something like that
<asac> Jazzva: look at bzr log
<asac> Jazzva: if i didn't do it by that then its fine ... obviously ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry... BTW, if you have something else to do, please do it :)... I would like to do this one...
<Jazzva> asac: Something popped out over here, that I have to finish :/...
<asac> sure ... problem is that i want a fix up asap ... but i have even more important things todo atm, so maybe you have luck :)
<Jazzva> asac: Yaaay... :)
<Jazzva> asac: I'll see you tonight then... Once again, sorry for this...
<gnomefreak> asac: anything need to be looked at this morning? if not i think im gonna set a temp patch in sunbird to get rid of the updates option
<asac> gnomefreak: which updates option?
<gnomefreak> the one in the menu
<gnomefreak> help>check for updates
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: Current meeting: MOTU Team | 27 Aug 11:00: Screencast Team | 28 Aug 11:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 28 Aug 15:00: Technical Board | 29 Aug 16:00: Edubuntu | 03 Sep 09:00: Community Council
<gnomefreak> hnmmmm
<gnomefreak> iceape is fucked :(
<asac> wtf ;)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i only get half a screen and half the menu items
<asac> well ... thats apish ... at best ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: your personal build or the super-official universe package?
<gnomefreak> official
<asac> borked profile?
<gnomefreak> i just removed 3 .jar files
<gnomefreak> they were the 3 extensions
<asac> well that might break a lot ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: have they been installed globally?
<gnomefreak> how would removing flashgot.jar extensionmanager.jar and noscript.jar affect it this way
<asac> e.g. as root?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> extensionmanager.jar?
<asac> whats that?
<gnomefreak> it is a broken extension manager
<asac> gnomefreak: point is that iceape doesn't update its gnome registry by just removing the jars
<asac> so iceape tries to load chrome files from those jars ... which fails ... and break things
<gnomefreak> it makes installing ectensions easier and allows you to remove them
<asac> where have they been installed ... those jars?
<gnomefreak> they were in crome
<gnomefreak> chrome
<asac> what was the full path?
<asac> if they have been in /usr/lib/iceape/chrome ... you should run update-iceape-chrome once
<asac> otherwise you might wanna try to fix the chrome.rdf file in your profile by hand
<asac> at best keep a backup of the profile :)
<gnomefreak> ~/.mozilla/default/d3af2nu0.slt/chrome
<asac> yeah try to fix chrome.rdf manually
<asac> ok lunch now
<gnomefreak> ok have fun
<asac> re
<jeromeg> re
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it seems the patch for the pref. go button for iceape isnt applied
<gnomefreak> who was it that was working on liferea
<asac> gnomefreak: jeromeg?
<jeromeg> yep ?
<gnomefreak> no unless he took over for the other person
<gnomefreak> jeromeg: are you working on liferea by chance?
<asac> damn i think i really forgot
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: depending what you mean by working :)
<asac> probably looking at changelog might help
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: you might want to have a look at the bug contact in LP
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: there is one and it's not me
<jeromeg> asac : btw I was reviewing some old bugs
<jeromeg> and this seems to be fixed for me : bug 14576
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14576 in firefox "invalid certificate dialog blocks all future pages from loading" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14576
<gnomefreak> was it sacater
<asac> jeromeg: what did that bug claim (please summarize)
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> gnomefreak: slomo
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: two bug contcts : Emilio Pozuelo Monfort
<jeromeg> and
<jeromeg> Sebastian Drge
<gnomefreak> it was emilio than
<asac> yeah pochu and slomo
<asac> i think both
<gnomefreak> k i havent seen either around lately
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: wasn't it you who wasn't around ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> just in case you forgot that your perception might be prolonged by that fact :)
<jeromeg> asac : when you didn't confirm/reject and invalid certificate it would prevent other pages to be opened in FF until you confirm/reject it
<asac> ah
<asac> ok that is really gone?
<jeromeg> I can't reproduce it on my Xubuntu Feisty box
<jeromeg> it only blocks the window where the certificate is
<jeromeg> and you can open other pages
<asac> ok close it fix released and say that it appears to be fixed in 2.0.0.x
<jeromeg> and browse
<asac> jeromeg: fine
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> tell reporter he might open if he still sees this in 2.0.0.5
<asac> aeh .6
<jeromeg> asac : done
<asac> tx
<gnomefreak> im out for a bit have to get food shopping and shit done before weekend
<cwong1> asac: good afternoon
<asac_the_2n1> welcome back cwong1 ;)
<asac_the_2n1> hope you had a nice holiday
<cwong1> asac_the_2n1: did have a nice vacation but hurt myself from hiking...
<asac_the_2n1> ouch
<asac_the_2n1> can you still move?
<cwong1> asac_the_2n1: yea
<cwong1> anyway I talked to bob and we agreed on getting the menu hildonize first and then the top level window later
<cwong1> Will you have time to work on this in the next week or so?
<asac_the_2n1> yep ... thats what i know as well
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: the tree builds a native midbrowsercomps shared library which for now contains the hildoneservice
<asac_the_2n1> ... which currently does nothing, but should follow soon
<cwong1> is it already checked-in to the WORKING?
<asac_the_2n1> yes
<asac_the_2n1> someone should start to do the new menu xul ... and even add the xbl that makes out of menubar just a normal popup for now
<asac_the_2n1> hopefully you can :)
<cwong1> great,  I will re-layout the menus and look into themeing next week
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: cool ... afaik kwwii is into theming, but it wouldn't hurt if you can provide the technical basis
<asac_the_2n1> as he is not a programmer
<cwong1> kwwii is a user, right?
<asac_the_2n1> no he is our (canonical) artist
<cwong1> oh, I think I met him at Google..
<asac_the_2n1> i think he does the hildon theme ... but he hasn't really started from what i understood when i asked him on #ubuntu-mobile
<asac_the_2n1> for its its just important that the theming can be done (hopefully just by copying a gtkrc rule)
<asac_the_2n1> and maybe take a glance at how it looks like :)
<cwong1> Will you be able to spend time working on hooking up the xevent in hildon in the next 2 weeks?
<asac_the_2n1> i plan to do another bunch today
<cwong1> I will chat with kwii and bob
<cwong1> great
<cwong1> today we are going thru the schedule
<asac_the_2n1> from what i saw it is even simpler ... only thing is to recognize which menu is in current top window
<asac_the_2n1> but judging from hildon code i looked at this isn't a big problem either
<asac_the_2n1> we can just copy the way they do it (i hope)
<cwong1> cool
<asac_the_2n1> there is a nsHildonXEventService.idl in new tree
<cwong1> also, if you question I can provide you a contact to nokia
<cwong1> ok
<asac_the_2n1> basically the overlayed menubar will just register itself as listener and then will receive hide/show events
<cwong1> ok
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: is nokia contact online? or just through mail?
<cwong1> yes he is on ubuntu-mobile most of the time
<cwong1> asac_the_2n1: I will ask bob for his username and email and sent to you some time today
<asac_the_2n1> ok thanks
<cwong1> asac_the_2n1: I have a question reguarding add-ons
<asac_the_2n1> sure
<cwong1> asac_the_2n1: I was having problem install add-on with midbrowser.  I think it has to do with version.
<cwong1> right?
<asac_the_2n1> we have a distinct app-id
<asac_the_2n1> so you won't be able to install firefox addons ... which is sane as most hooks they use will probably not exist
<asac_the_2n1> however for some extensions it might work ... like addblock et al
<asac_the_2n1> those we just need to check that they work and tell author to add our app-id to compability list
<asac_the_2n1> or provide them on our own
<cwong1> Is that a way to work around this?
<asac_the_2n1> not unless you want to use official firefox app-id ... but that is not really a solution.
<asac_the_2n1> the app-id exists to identify if an extension will work
<asac_the_2n1> and we cannot say that we work with all firefox extensions
<cwong1> I thouhgt in the previous version 2.0.04 it only looks at the version number
<asac_the_2n1> yes ... but that was just because we didn't yet have our own application
<cwong1> that might be a problem.  In our PRD, we says we supports existing addons.
<cwong1> our own application?
<asac_the_2n1> ... which is impossible (and whatever you do it wouldn't be possible) ... on a broad base ... moblin.org should setup their own addons site ... and import/synch those addons that work
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: addons heavily rely on UI elements that exist
<asac_the_2n1> and since we don't have all ui elements that firefox has, lots of extensions would break
<asac_the_2n1> so yes ... we have our own application called "midbrowser"
<cwong1> like existing thems...
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: its rather simplish to maintain a list of tested themes extensions and auto import them ... adding our app-id to install.rdf
<asac_the_2n1> its definitly worth the efford
<asac_the_2n1> but allowing users to install every firefox extension without us reviewing/testing it first would contribute bad to user-experience
<cwong1> hmmm... I will have to discuss this with bob.  This will definitely add more times to our schedule..
<cwong1> thanks for the info
<asac_the_2n1> ... and i am pretty sure that bob knows about this ... what we have is a working extension mechanism with the likelyhood that we can reuse a good bunch of existing extensions .... hopefully we will get enough momentum to build up our own extension community then
<cwong1> ok  I have to attend a meeting,  Will catch up with you later...
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: yes options are: 1. setup something to easily any extension we QAed to work with midbrowser ... 2. just provide a few (most important ones) that we know that they work. 3. not sure
<asac_the_2n1> note that we could do 2. for the beginning and then improve our service to get 1 later
<asac_the_2n1> yes cu
<cwong1> ok.  I have a list here and will go thru them and see which one works.
<cwong1> cu
<asac_the_2n1> cwong1: yes... just add our app-id to install.rdf
<asac_the_2n1> (to test)
<cwong1> thanks
<asac_the_2n1> the app-id is in nsMidbrowserApp.cpp
<cwong1> ok
<_Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette_> whatever
<Ubulette_> damn xchat
<asac> hi Ubulette_
<asac> hi Ubulette
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> fighting with my sound..
<asac> yeah ... looks like :)
<asac> and with your nick ;)
<Ubulette> gutsy killed it
<asac> oh no
<asac> don't scare me
<asac> just wanted to upgrade my production system :)
<Ubulette> new kernel
<asac> the latest revision broke it?
<asac> interesting
<Ubulette> alsa and the last kernel don't match some audio card
<Ubulette> s
<asac> didn't knoiw that there was anything signifcant new in it
<Ubulette>   * ubuntu: Disable snd-hda-intel, in favor of lum updated version
<asac> ah ... yeah use the lum one then :-D
<Ubulette> so it's not really a bug
<asac> hmm ... transitions should rock in ubuntu
<Ubulette> well, as I cant use the previous kernel without trashing X (nvidia powaaaa), i have to recompile alsa k module
<Ubulette> module-assistant is quite nice to make that easy
<Ubulette> asac: here is what xulrunner trunk installed: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/188898
<asac> Ubulette: are the /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/sdk/lib/ *.so files the same as in pkglibdir?
<asac> or even links?
<Ubulette> in fact, all moz apps are like that. we dropped the versionning in gp/trunk
<asac> ok ... makes sense
<asac> what about package-config files
<asac> do they work well?
<asac> are stable and unstable symbols (as sorted in include) represented by their own libs?
<asac> or is it a mixup?
<asac> Ubulette: ... and please post the content of    7.
<asac>       /etc/gre.d/1.9a8pre.system.conf
<asac> ups
<asac> yeah ... of that file
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/188899
<asac> thanks
<asac> and the gre.d ?
<Ubulette> [1.9a8pre] 
<Ubulette> GRE_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> that makes sense
* asac wonders if they will use 1.9 or 1.9.0.0
<asac> cannot remember for sure what they did for 1.8
<Ubulette> that's go for 1.9.0.0
<asac> sure?
<Ubulette> as they did /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.8.1.3
<asac> yeah ... that sucks for real then
<Ubulette> we can drop the last digit for sure
<Ubulette> maybe the 3rd too
<Ubulette> but not the first two
<asac> just the last
<asac> but that is not given of course
<asac> i think we should handle it like as if we track ABI/API
<Ubulette> that would already be an improvement for us
<asac> if we see breakage we bump the last digit
<asac> otherwise we keep it unmodified
<Ubulette> like ship libxul1.9.0-dev-1.9a8pre
<asac> e.g. we get to know in 1.9.0.8 they broke something ... we use xulrunner-1.9.0.8 afterwards ... before we stay 1.9.0.0
<Ubulette> and later libxul1.9.0-dev-1.9.0.1
<Ubulette> etc. lile gstreamer
<Ubulette> like
<asac> and what if the above case comes?
<Ubulette> i meant libxul1.9.0-dev-1.9~a8pre
<asac> as source package version?
<asac> or is that a debian revision in the back?
<asac> -1.9~a8pre
<asac> ??
<Ubulette> I mean, prepending 2 or 3 digits to all package names so we can install several for differents apps
<Ubulette> look at gstreamer
<asac> though gstreamer represents two branches
<asac> 0.8 and 0.10
<Ubulette> there are tons of gstreamer0.8-* and tons of gstreamer0.10*
<asac> while 1.9.0.x is one branch
<asac> that is solely security/stability maintenance ... but with the chance that abi/api breaks
<Ubulette> we could have 1.8.1, 1.9.0, 1.9.1 or just 1.8, 1.9
<asac> especially for the unstable parts
<asac> but what
<asac> 20:37 < asac> e.g. we get to know in 1.9.0.8 they broke something ... we use xulrunner-1.9.0.8 afterwards ... before we stay 1.9.0.0
<asac> ?
<asac> what in case 1.9.0.8 breaks compatibility
<Ubulette> should not, according to their propaganda
<Ubulette> it should be 1.9.1.0 then
<asac> well .. i am not sure where you read that ... but from what i know they don't have an official policy for that
<Ubulette> last digit is security fix or last minute fix
<asac> they say according to benjamin you should link to static stub ... and that will find a suitable gre for you
<asac> Ubulette: yes, but there is no policy that security fix doesn't break unstable api elements
<asac> they will deliberately do it when it becomes obvious that its too difficult to do otherwise
<asac> if they had such a policy, they would probably install to xulrunner-1.9.0 on their own
<asac> but they say that thy don't care a bit that you have to respin applications
<asac> and that you should better use the static xpcom stub
<asac> then using shared libs
<asac> as that is the ultimate solution et al
<asac> (all this stupid things)
<asac> Ubulette: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2006-02-22/debian-versioning-of-mozilla-libraries-harmful/
<asac> read just the section "the proven solution"
<Ubulette> glue(_s).a is good but it means many installed xul at the same time
<asac> Ubulette: no he really means it useful as an upgrade path
<asac> so you won't have to recompile even though you roll out /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.8.0.6
<Ubulette> he?
<asac> he? :)
<Ubulette> eh
<Ubulette> eeeehhhh?
<asac> e.g. you link statically against glue from 1.8.0.4
<asac> then you start ... and the glue loads 1.8.0.6 .. because it figures out its compatible
<asac> thats how i understand what he writes
<asac> otherwise it doesn't make sense at al ... and i suppose he is not completely unreasonable
<asac> Ubulette: iirc they maintain compatibility hints somewhere ... but i might have dreamed that
<asac> Ubulette: if that magic glue autodetects best?? xulrunner works, we can just ship it as is
<asac> maybe we should try and see what happends when a9 is out :)
<Ubulette> a8
<asac> whatever :)
<asac> a9 will be the first upsream bump (or beta)
<asac> if its a bump for them at all
<Ubulette> so how do we name packages ?
<asac> for now just stuff everything in xulrunner-1.9 and xulrunner-devel-1.9
<asac> as that appears to be the way that want it
<asac> e.g. name it like they name the pkglibdir
<asac> what version to append depends on what we want to be allowed in parallel
<asac> maybe use 1.9.0
<Ubulette> I would tend to go for foo1.9, libfoo1.9, libfoo1.9-dev, foo1.9-dev foo1.9-gdb, etc
<asac> no we don't ship it as a lib
<asac> as its not a lib in that sense
<asac> its a runner and an sdk
<asac> everything else gives false impressions
<Ubulette> yeah, u're right
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> there is a vision from the same guy how to package it :)
<asac> do you have the master make install bug id?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 386904
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904
<asac> Ubulette: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2006-03-27/building-the-xulrunner-sdk/
<asac> I would like some feedback on this proposal, especially as it affects RPM packages and Linux distributions. My current idea for RPM structures would look like this:
<asac>     * XULRunner-1.9 RPM
<asac>       ships the contents of dist/bin to /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9
<asac>     * XULRunner-dev-1.9 RPM
<asac>       depends on XULRunner-1.9
<asac>       ships the contents of dist to /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac>       /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9-dev/bin is a symlink to /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9 (to avoid having to ship two copies of the XULRunner runtime)
<asac> i think we should just adapt that and see how far we get ...
<asac> and each package shipts its own /etc/gre.d info file
<asac> then we have to review debian packages and take care that they don't link against shared-libs directly
<asac> but use static glue
<asac> which can be quite some work
<asac> and will probably reveal a bunch of problem
<asac> s
<asac> but i think epiphany should be prepared for that
<asac> as it builds on redhat and redhat packages like mozilla wants already
<asac> furthermore ... would be interesting to see how well their own xul application firefox-gp can handle to just link to static glue
<asac> if it doesn't we should really talk to this guy ;)
<asac> anyway ... i think libnspr and libnss can stay as they are ... as they are real libs ... and you can build xulrunner against system-XXX
<asac> and the soname versioning allow automatic shlibs depends detection ... which is fine as well
<Ubulette> ok, i'll start experimenting once i've quiltified xulrunner 1.8
<Ubulette> still no sound, I'm getting nervous...
<asac> oh :)
<asac> why do you quiltify xulrunner?
<asac> the package will be completely different
<asac> better start from scratch
<asac> it should be really trivial to package if we just stick to upstream
<asac> just cdbs with nothing else
<asac> and quilt to add patches that we need now
<asac> mike will never accept to adapt the packaging that we try ... so there is no benefit to stick to the way he likes
<asac> just do it how you like it
<Ubulette> then i can trash my branch and start from scratch
<asac> well ... maybe keep it in case we get to know that packaging the upstream way won't get us anywhere
<asac> (which i don't hope)
<asac> Ubulette: and maybe mike wants your quiltification for 1.8 ... if you already started
<Ubulette> not yet, i've just imported his xulr as it was
<asac> ah ... ok
<Ubulette> not much time that week
<asac> thats fine ;) .... actually i am a bit unsure what bsmedberg wants ... he installs with 4 digit versioning ... but in his widget he just ships two digits
<asac> i think we want 3 digits ;)
<asac> and i think thats what he wants as well
<Ubulette> me too
<asac> at least in the package name
<asac> the pkglibdir might be 4 digits
<asac> we have to test if the glue is really that samrt
<Ubulette> let's hope it is
<asac> e.g. that it picks up the most recent that is compatible
<asac> maybe look in code :)
<asac> shouldn't be too hard
<asac> i can do that later
<asac> today maybe
<Ubulette> 1st thing 1st, reboot to see if my new alsa worked
<asac> if pkglibdir is 4 digites we can also ship plain 1.9 with two digit in package name and in case there is a 1.9.1 series just expand the package name to 3 digits
<asac> Ubulette: is the xulrunner upstream orig available on your server?
* asac looking
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> a few days old
<Ubulette> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> does someone know how I can fix this http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/7553/problemoa2.png
<Admiral_Chicago> this happens when I try to launch the browser
<Ubulette> good. fixed :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: where does that happen?
<asac> do you use trunk?
<asac> or on stable ffox?
<asac> bug 119038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119038 in enigmail "MASTER Key management / Recipient Key Selection broken (endless loop in EnigConvertToUnicode)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119038
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: when i use stable, when i'm launching firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> launching from the console just says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<asac> what did you do?
<asac> since when do you get that?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: have you replaced libnss/libnspr with ubulettes version?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, was i supposed to
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it was when i was moving profile
<Admiral_Chicago> profiles*
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak, trunk 3.0a8pre+cvs20070824t1108 is in my repo if you're interested
<Ubulette> asac, what about the -trunk name in nspr/nss ? I think it's useless (only in source, not in debs)
<asac> thats good to have
<asac> so we can have both in one archive ;)
<asac> Ubulette: we already taked about that before?
<Ubulette> dont remember the details
<asac> different source package + name bin package gives us options ... like testing the transition we will do at some point et al
<asac> s7
<asac> s/name bin package/same name for bin packages/
<Ubulette> but xul control file will not show that "trun" thing, no way
<Ubulette> k
<asac> huh?
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> xul doesn't build nspr/nss ... but uses our system libs ... did you ask that?
<Ubulette> so it will just be nss >= x ?
<asac> right
<asac> actually it should automatically detect the bin depends
<asac> but for -dev package its true ... yes.
<Ubulette> hm, ok
<asac> maybe you have to generate the appropriate lower build in nss-trunk package ... like its done in current stable packages
<asac> s/lower build in/lower version constraint during build of/
<asac> damn ... i should better go to bed
<asac> ;)
<asac> cannot phrase any basic sentences
<Ubulette> i'm tired too. I should start that tomorrow
<Ubulette> yep, that's best
<asac> ok ... then night ;) ... cu tomorrow!
<gnomefreak> :( i have to fix nss nspr now ill be around for a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> isn't everything allright?
<gnomefreak> FTBFS
<asac> for you?
<gnomefreak> for PPA
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> where is his nss and nspr branches?
<asac> ~fta
<asac> ??
<asac> there you should find
<gnomefreak> ty found i think
<Ubulette> i'm still there (just not doing xul thing)
<Ubulette> what's broken ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it was something i did
<gnomefreak> i think
<gnomefreak> since its only mt2 that fails
<Ubulette> would be nice to bzr those new files
<asac> NEW files?
<gnomefreak> when i get it done and it builds ill set up branch so you can merge the changes if that is what you mean
<Ubulette> well, I don't know what you had to change for those two ppa attempts
<asac> probably just changelog
<Ubulette> I guess ppa is at least one new file
<gnomefreak> changelog and control
<asac> new==updated or new=added?
<asac> gnomefreak: why control?
<asac> ah right
<asac> Section thing
<gnomefreak> thats wher eyou change libs to universe/libs
<asac> what happens if you don't?
<Ubulette> goes in main
<asac> e.g. just use libs (unmodified)
<asac> yeah ... but what is main for ppa?
<gnomefreak> cant have to use universe/libs
<asac> so how does the apt line look for our ppa?
<asac> do we have main and universe there as well?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> i somehow don't understand why they did that split
<asac> probably only to reduce possible build-depends ... so you can test in a more *real* enviornemnt
<gnomefreak> main shouldnt have been in there at this point but since i left binaries section alone it put bins in main and source in universe
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Jazzva> asac, you there?
<asac> well not really
<asac> whats up?
<Jazzva> asac: Well, finished everything that I had and am going to take a look at ubufox now...
<asac> great
<asac> i didn't do it so far
<asac> help appreciated
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll see what I can do now... Sorry for just leaving like that earlier...
<Ubulette> guys, could you document how to use the mt ppa ?
<asac> no need to be sorry
<asac> Ubulette: which perspective? user or developer?
<Ubulette> dev
<asac> technically or policy?
<Ubulette> tech
<asac> what info do you need?
<asac> how to upload?
<Jazzva> asac: On the other side, the reply from fakenes' upstream about cbuild relicensing came and it's not really good :/.. They can't relicense the build system, as it's not their, and stuff... I can forward you the mail. I don't think it will be any close to free for gutsy.
<asac> Jazzva: well ... the idea was not to relicense, but to use a different build system
<asac> they should go away from that evil thing
<Ubulette> i don't even know what and where.. dput, debuild ?
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah, she mentiond that's not possible too... :/
<asac> Ubulette: ah ... ok we can document that
<Jazzva> asac: Not possible at the moment, that is...
<asac> Ubulette: its basically source-only uploads (so -S -sa on first orig.tar.gz ... then -S -si)
<asac> you have to specify the right distribution in changelog
<asac> then dput or dupload to ppa
<asac> i will bug gnomefreak to post his dput.cf entry as an example
<asac> Ubulette: you need a gpg key in launchpad i guess
<Ubulette> already there
<asac> Ubulette: please don't use a zero-password one
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> then using that key should be enough
<Ubulette> why not a no password key ?
<asac> you can use gpg-agent i guess ... if you hate to type a password
<asac> well ... its obvious isn't it?
<asac> you might loose your key ... we might not notice ... upload goes in pest goes in
<Ubulette> you think you can get my priv key ??
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> well ... it might happen
<wojtekka> asac: hi, can i bother you again with network-manager bug 101857?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101857 in network-manager "WPA doesn't work with NetworkManager using the bcm43xx driver (works with wpa_supplicant)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101857
<asac> wojtekka: i have it running here
<asac> wojtekka: it works perfectly
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Take a look at this, there's an example of dput.cf there https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<asac> wojtekka: try to get new firmware
<Jazzva> Ubulette: And a quick guide how to configure it :)
<wojtekka> asac: on a PPC?
<asac> wojtekka: i am currently doing a testrun ... my laptop with bcm43xx showed 24G over the internet
<asac> the last few days
<asac> without any hick-ups
<asac> wojtekka: no ... not ppc
<asac> ppc not supported ... you know ;)
<asac> can you use fwcutter on ppc at all?
<asac> or is it something different?
<Ubulette> oh.. you need to be an ubuntero to use a ppa
<wojtekka> asac: so maybe that's why it works for you. it's just endianness issue in libnm.
<wojtekka> asac: fwcutter works fine. in fact everything works fine except WPA.
<asac> wojtekka: if you are so sure, please retitle the bug
<asac> to reflect the endianess issue
<asac> and at best track down the code that doesn't deal well with endianess
<asac> btw, is endianess really different on ppc ?
<asac> vs. x86?
<wojtekka> asac: PPC is big-endian, so yes, it's different.
<asac> k
<asac> then change the bug title if you are sure
<asac> and drop the place where endianess has to be dealt with
<asac> i can then see if i can come up with a patch
<wojtekka> asac: i have patches for feisty and gutsy already. the only problem is that i've messed something up with my system and NM connects only sometimes to WPA network (as opposed to _never_ connects without the patches).
<asac> wojtekka: have you asked upstream to verify the patches?
<wojtekka> asac: but as these patches are very simple and i've dealt with endianness issues in the past, i believe that they are correct. is there anythink like sid in Ubuntu? someplace where packages are uploaded to be tested before going to gutsy repos?
<asac> they probably want them as well
<asac> no ... there is no such place
<asac> but we can try it
<asac> i know other people with ppc who could verify ... and if nm gets worse for them we can always revert it
<gnomefreak> damnit here we go again :(
<wojtekka> asac: NM 0.6.4 didn't support big-endian systems at all, so Ubuntu package includes a patch. NM 0.6.5 pretends to support big-endian, but config.h with all defines from configure isn't included in the only file that is endian-dependent.
<wojtekka> asac: anyway, I can attach patches to the bugreport and send them upstream for review.
<asac> wojtekka: so 0.6.5 patch is rather trivial?
<asac> wojtekka: please don't attach 0.6.4 we will not update it
<asac> we live for the future
<asac> wojtekka: or is the 0.6.4 patch now trivial (given that there already is a patch that tries to achieve that) ?
<wojtekka> asac: both patches are trivial and non-intrusive for little-endian systems.
<asac> ok well attach both ... let me look
<wojtekka> asac: for 0.6.4 we need to add "#undef WORDS_BIGENDIAN" to config.h.in, for 0.6.4 and 0.6.5 it's simple #include "config.h" in one file.
<asac> and try to submit 0.6.5 patch upstream
<asac> they are still maintaining the  0.6 branch though they are pushing for 0.7
<gnomefreak> asac: the emails im getting on iceape that was fixed upstream was that in 1.1.4 or will be fixed in 1.1.5
<asac> no idea which ones you refer to
<asac> emails on debian maintainers list?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> from when?
<asac> today?
<gnomefreak> i think sunbject was add-on
<gnomefreak> asac: yes today
<gnomefreak> i think it was dejavu fonts crash
<asac> well ... fixed-upstream usually means that its fixed upstream and not yet in debian ... so given that 1.1.4 is in debian it probably isn't fixed in it
<asac> otherwise it can mean anything ... from fixed in 1.1.5 ... to fixed on trunk
<asac> yeah that one i don't understand as well
<asac> oh well i understand
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> upstream fixed that iceape doesn't crash when the symlink is dangling
<asac> ... while the real issue ... the dangling symlink has not yet been tracked down
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: do you use a passphrase for you gpg key?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> fine
<asac> hopefully at least 16 characters ;)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> nope
* gnomefreak cant barely remember 7 you want me to remember 16 :(
<Jazzva> Konqueror is fun... I tried to open one website (deezer.com...) in it, so I can test ubufox in Firefox... and konqueror freezed...
<asac> Jazzva: could you track down the checkin that caused the issue?
<Jazzva> Well, I'm currently at 29th revision... testing it now :/
<asac> what is the topmost?
<Jazzva> 39
<asac> ah maybe its simpler to unapply the ones that might have caused this by patching reversed
<Jazzva> Though I'm skipping the even ones... when I find the odd, then I'
<Jazzva> *I'll test the odd+1
<asac> e.g. bzr diff -r 28..29 | patch -p0 -R
<Jazzva> *the odd one that works
<asac> did 28 still work?
<Jazzva> I'll see that in the next test :)
<Jazzva> I'm just not sure how we missed this
<Jazzva> It worked nice, as in it run apt-get...
<asac> well ... its always the same ... at some point you take things for granted that you shouldn't
<Jazzva> lol
<Jazzva> Well, in rev 29 it's not running g-a-i, but that was the point where I was working on getFormattedString :/...
<Jazzva> I'll see if rev 30 works
<asac> no try 28
<asac> try the last revision that works
<asac> find the last ... i mean
<Jazzva> Ok... trying #28
<asac> actually imo you should just try to fix getformattedstring
<asac> e.g. by returning static string
<asac> and see if it goes away
<asac> as we already have an idea
<asac> this revision downtracking is more useful if you have no idea at all
<Jazzva> Ok... Just to try rev 28... :)
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> ok cool nss is building :)
* gnomefreak jumps up and down yelling yay!
<Jazzva> Ok... 28 works
<Jazzva> There's probably no change in getFormattedString here :)
<asac> yeah so patch 29 is the intruder
<asac> how does the checkin look like?
<asac> (please show that diff)
<Jazzva> Probably... and maybe rev 30
<asac> ok ... i think just fix that method and commit on top
<asac> then
<asac> try first by returning static string to see that its really the problem
<asac> if that works find real solution
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Off for a smoke, brb...
<wojtekka> asac: okay, done. patches with description sent to launchpad and bugs.gnome.org. are you monitoring gnome bugs or do you want me to let you know when NM guys will have reviewed the patch for 0.6.5?
<Jazzva> asac: Tested, works with static string... I'll try to find out what's the error... right after the smoke I  still have not started :).
<asac> wojtekka: can you cc me to gnome bug?
<asac> asac@jwsdot.com
<asac> should be a valid email
<gnomefreak> ok nss and nspr are fixed both built in PPA without issues
<Ubulette> nice
<wojtekka> asac: done.
<asac> wojtekka: thanks
<wojtekka> asac: anything to make my laptop work ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/nspr/ubuntu-4.x https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/nss/ubuntu-3.x  fully updated and are both built in PPA
<gnomefreak> finally finished with those :)
<Ubulette> how do i tell cdbs to work in "mozilla" and not in "." ?
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: those are the changes made that you wanted
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, yes, but I'm wondering if we should integrate that for good or jsut keep it for ppa
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: for now PPA not sure when asac wants to intergrate it to gutsy but the PPA is a mozilla team testing repo as mine was until domain issue
<Ubulette> (my answer was DEB_SRCDIR)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to know how to strip DRM from a .wma
<Ubulette> nope
<Jazzva> asac: Returning the "getString" and "getFormattedString" to previous states (unapplying my changes) fixes the problem, but that way we're not able to call string from out properties file.
<Jazzva> asac: As far as I can see, the problem might be somewhere in the test "if (!result)
<Jazzva> "
<Jazzva> anyone: Is it legitimate to test if string result is null using "if (!result)" in JS?
<asac> yes i think so
<Ubulette> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.0.0 (skipping)... yes
<Ubulette> configure: error: system NSPR does not support PR_STATIC_ASSERT
<Ubulette> for sure, xul trunk wants a fresher nspr :)
<Jazzva> asac: Then I can't see the problem at the moment :/... I found a tutorial on MDC about .properties file and how to get strings from it... well, they're using the same we use...
<asac> Jazzva: so you cannot find the pluginFinderWizard ?
<Ubulette> checking for nspr-config... /usr/bin/nspr-config
<Ubulette> checking for NSPR - version >= 4.0.0 (skipping)... yes
<Ubulette> good
<Jazzva> asac: But I think the problem comes in the "if" test
<asac> Jazzva: try to look if you find the elemnt
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<Jazzva> asac: Since it fetches the string from our file, but it fails if it's not in our file...
<asac> you should not just trust that the pluginFinderWizard element can be found
<asac> if you cannot find it open an alert
<asac> do the same for the first one
<asac> its too dangerous to assume that all is fine
<asac> Jazzva: try if you can open the resource the fallback refers to ... chrome://mozapps/locale/plugins/plugins.properties
<asac> can you open that through location bar?
<Jazzva> asac: but it fetches the string from pluginWizardString if I don't use the "if" test
<Jazzva> I'll see
<asac> Jazzva: the if is certainly not the problem
<Jazzva> Yes, I can
<asac> to be sure test result != null
<asac> Jazzva: is the key we are looking for in that properties file?
<asac> and if so ... is it a formatted string at all?
<Jazzva> Nooo, it's nt.
<Jazzva> *not
<asac> you see
<asac> thats the problem
<Jazzva> But, how does it fetch it when I don't use the "if"?
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll test with alert windows, to see if string is there
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I don't know what I was thinking :/... I'm tired. I thought it was fetching strings without real looking at them... I thought it fetches them, since everything was fine...
<Jazzva> asac: So, since they're no longer in chrome://mozapps/.../plugins.properties we need to provide them, right?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I've placed few alert windows, just to check where it throws that exception. It throws it if the string is not found in the first file, that being "ubufoxPluginWizardString"...
<Ubulette> asac, i'm done with the initial packaging of xulrunner (ie it compiles fine). remains to install the files from dist to the right place
<Jazzva> It doesn't even get to "if (!result) doNext;"
<Ubulette> it's with untouched sources (no patches). I wonder why mike has >70 patches
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-25
<Ubulette> asac, would be nice if we could create a real xulrunner-1.8.1 for 1.8.1.6 so that other apps (like totem, epiphany, liferea) could try the glue way instead of depending on firefox(-dev)
<Ubulette> a good test could be totem-plugin compiled with xulrunner-1.8.1 == 1.8.1.6 and running in GP compiled with xulrunner-1.9 == 1.9a7
<Jazzva> asac: I have to go now... I've been trying to look for some other solution and the only one that I can think of now is to provide those strings in ubufox.properties, or to look for where are they located...
<Jazzva> asac: I'm still confused why it throws an exception if it doesn't find a string, when it should just return a null :/...
<Jazzva> Ok, good night, everybody'
<Jazzva> .../day/morning/afternoon :)...
<asac_the_2n1> Jazzva|away: it throws an exception because the contract is that it throws an exception ... you are probably expected to test explicitly upfront if the key is available.
<asac_the_2n1> and just not try to get the string at all if its not available
<asac_the_2n1> Ubulette: why can't we make the test by building totem against 1.9 ?
<asac_the_2n1> and other plugins?
<Ubulette> we can test the here but I'm not sure seb will adopt xul 1.9beta for totem
<Ubulette> -the+that
<Ubulette> on my side, I'll test the all-trunk combo
<Ubulette> totem/nss/nspr/xul
<Ubulette> totem/nss/nspr/xul/ff
<Ubulette> I already have trunk versions of totem/ff/nss, nearly xul. remains nspr
<Ubulette> which is easy
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2n1: are you here yet?
* tonyyarusso wishes so
<gnomefreak> its still a bit early for him
<gnomefreak> cant say early since its 10:30am give or take but early for him (its also weekend)
<tonyyarusso> What is the purpose of "        if [ -d mozilla ] ; then rm -rf mozilla; fi
<tonyyarusso> in the clean rule?
<gnomefreak> remove empty dir?
<gnomefreak> oh no that maybe to remove the mozilla folder that gets created when building
<tonyyarusso> It seems to be happening before I'm done using it though
<gnomefreak> are you using bzr bd to build it
<tonyyarusso> No.
<gnomefreak> than it should be there after you build/FTBFS than it would get cleaned upon next build try or if you run fakeroot debian/rules clean
<gnomefreak> most of the mozilla apps we have once build fails ther eis a way to test it without clean being ran but i dont know when or what it is
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Let me see if I can pinpoint that as my problem
<gnomefreak> ok this damn patch is wayyyyyyyyy too frigging long
<gnomefreak> ok by the looks of it that patch isnt calling it. wher ein the hell does it say to use sunbird.cf
<gnomefreak> sunbird.cfg
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: btw, I'm getting "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found" when using pbuilder, even though I made the key on this machine and it shows up in gpg --list-public-keys yarusso
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i get that sometimes using dpkg-buildpackage
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: any idea why?
<gnomefreak> but only once in a while depending on the package
<gnomefreak> not really :(
<tonyyarusso> Weird
<tonyyarusso> Any problem caused by it?
<gnomefreak> debian/build-tools/obscure-tool debian/sunbird.cfg.source debian/sunbird.cfg
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: no just doesnt sign, says it fails but build doesnt fail afaik just the sig.
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> whew, for the first time I actually got to the building stage
<gnomefreak> i think i found the issue, asac_the_2n1 could the issue with the sunbird.cfg not being touched due to debian/build-tools/obscure.c  having firefox in it instead of sunbird?
<gnomefreak> although it looks like a comment
<gnomefreak> hard to tell i dont remember how to comment in C
<gnomefreak> ok looks like /* commment */ but what is the "some text"
<gnomefreak> that has to be it, YAY i think i found issue.
* gnomefreak waits for asac* to show up before changing it :)
<gnomefreak> test building with this change hopefully it works
<asac> hie
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox in sunbird.cfg?
<asac> what do u mean?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill show you the line
<asac> and yes if .cfg is not properly processed the problem coulb e there
<gnomefreak> static char doc[]  =
<gnomefreak> "obscure #1 -- a program shift a firefox configuration file by 'obscure_value'";
<gnomefreak> i changed firefox to sunbird and its building atm
<gnomefreak> asac: can you go to http://www.mtas.es/insht/en/legislation/epi_en.htm and let me know if the index Regulations Legislation and legal tests open for you
<gnomefreak> i guess it is more of a java script issue more so than firefox
<gnomefreak> checking iceape atm
<asac>  ==> "obscure #1 -- a program shift a firefox configuration file by 'obscure_value'";
<asac> thats just a comment and will change nothing
<gnomefreak> i wasnt sure if " was a comment in C i do remember */ */ as comments
<asac> hmm
<asac> no its definitly something that is just a comment ... or probably a string that is printed on --help
<asac> actually i doubt that the problem is the obscuring ... you could try to use unobscured file
<asac> and and obscure value of 0
<gnomefreak> its been so long since i have delt with C directly
<gnomefreak> ah debian/rules sent me to that file
<gnomefreak> done; gcc -o debian/build-tools/obscure-tool debian/build-tools/obscure.c; \ debian/build-tools/obscure-tool debian/sunbird.cfg.source debian/sunbird.cfg
<gnomefreak> thats why i went there
<gnomefreak> thats under pre-build:: section in rules
<gnomefreak> that and clean are the only 2 sections that have sunbird.cfg
<asac> gnomefreak: that all looks fine
<asac> gnomefreak: its just creating and obscured version of the .cfg.source file
<asac> gnomefreak: its important that the general.config.obscure_value configuration is set to 13 (or something else i don't remember that is different from 0)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you verify that it iS set to something that is not 0 ?
<asac> in sunbird config editor
<gnomefreak> yep looking
<gnomefreak> its 13
<gnomefreak> i did see something that caught my eye
<asac> ok
<asac> i will be out for a few hours soon ... will do wellness today :)
<asac> like doing sport ... then taking a steambath and going in sauna
<gnomefreak> give me a sec to type this
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> config.use_system_prefs == false and config.use_system_prefs.accessibility == false
<gnomefreak> in about:config
<asac> how are those values set in firefox?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> both false in ff
<asac> yeah
<asac> its strange ... indeed
<gnomefreak> i still think its somehting stupid that is right infront of our faces
<asac> yeah ... but probably this is on the things that is indirectly in front of your faces .... which you will see once you know why :) ... but not before :/
<asac> s/your/our/
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> im trying not to patch this since it should be done with .cfg
<gnomefreak> asac: btw stgraber is online atm i fyou have time to ping him
<asac> ok going to sport now
<gnomefreak> have fun
* gnomefreak reboot than gone for a while
<Jazzva> asac: Alive? I was wrong last night... The strings we need to get from chrome://mozapps/locale/plugins/plugins.properites are there... The one that are used in pluginInstallerWizard.xul are in chrome://mozapps/locale/plugins/plugins.dtd. I'll try to first fetch the string from that file, and then from our. Then it should throw the exception when we try to fetch a string that's in our file.
<Jazzva> Yep... it does that...
<Jazzva> asac: It's fixed now. Go exception catching :). Anyhow, I've noticed something else. If you select to install a plugin, and then cancel the installation outside of FF, the FF will report that the plugin is installed...
<Jazzva> asac: I pushed the new revision to my branch :). BTW, rev 40 and 41 are related to removal of hard-coded "Get Ubuntu Addons" and replacing it with string "Get Ubuntu Extensions" in ubufox.dtd
<Jazzva> BTW, I think you should merge... The last revision that's the same in both branches is num 38. I made those string changes before your rev 39, and I forgot to merge before this submission...
<Jazzva> I'm off now... Exam time :)... See you in the evening.
<asac> hmm exception catching was not really the way it ment it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: Please restart any running Sunbirdes should be Please restart any running Sunbirds
<gnomefreak> ill add that to my to do list for sunbird
<asac_> gnomefreak: well ... please open a bug
<asac_> and mark it critical
<asac_> its critical somehow
<gnomefreak> oh it is?
<asac_> and we should target it for beta
<asac_> well ... if there is an update button and it tries to upgrade then its critical ... yes.
<asac_> gnomefreak: do we have the same issue with thunderbird?
<asac_> that would even be more critical
<gnomefreak> thunderbird doesnt give the update option
<gnomefreak> and i was talking about the spelling error with the please restart running sunbirds
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ...
<asac> i was offline before so maybe i missed that you were not talking about the upgrade option anymore :)
<asac> gnomefreak: have we received any regression report since yesterdays tbird security roll-out?
<gnomefreak> 11:28 <      gnomefreak > asac: Please restart any running Sunbirdes should be  Please restart any running Sunbirds
<gnomefreak> asac: not that i know of
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... is sunbird release branchin mt?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> if so feel free to fix it after opening up the branch by committing a new changelog entry eith UNRELEASED distribution
<gnomefreak> mine and mt are the same atm
<gnomefreak> unreleased
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> ok ... let me look at code for sunbird project
<asac> ubotu: how is launchpad going ? down?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> why did he remember something?
<gnomefreak> no LP is up
<asac> last time he remembered something was when i started line with !
<gnomefreak> !how is launchpad going
<ubotu> But how already means something else!
<gnomefreak> !how
<ubotu> how is launchpad going ? down?
<asac> rofl
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> !forget how
<ubotu> I'll forget that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> damn ... so this thing will remember things that i tell him
<asac> not only with !
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> depends on how you use it
<gnomefreak> ubotu bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> hmmm ... i tolk it to wake up some times
<asac> !wake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> im in debian/sunbird/sunbird-restart-required.update-notifier and it doesnt have sunbirdes maybe dpkg is doing it
<gnomefreak> Description: Sunbird has been upgraded (or reinstalled) and must be restarted. Please quit and restart your web browser now.
<asac> gnomefreak: the text doesn't match at all right?
<asac> there must be some other update-notifier in that beast
<asac> which is maybe the cause why its so badly worded
<gnomefreak> above is what is said in the file. following is what is said when installing sunbird
<asac> gnomefreak: its not the update-notifier:
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/sunbird.ubuntu.mt$ grep Sunbirdes debian/*
<asac> debian/sunbird.postinst:echo "Please restart any running Sunbirdes, or you will experience problems."
<gnomefreak> Please restart any running Sunbirdes, or you will experience problems.
<asac> there it is
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> thanks ... hmm maybe we should think about dumping the text from update-notifiert to console as welll ...
<asac> it would give us a single place to maintain ... and its even translated (currently only for -fr)
<asac> not sure how to best do it from a technical pov though
<gnomefreak> well in postinst it uses the file i stated above
<asac> yes .. but not to get the text it echoes
<asac> those are two different things ...
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> than i say drop it, do we have it in anything else? ff or tb or icceape?
<asac> probably everywhere
<asac> sunbird was based on ffox-trunk which became firefox (stable) which then was forked in all kinds of directions
<asac> among others sunbird came out of it
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> and you are right ... i am not really sure if we need a message to console at all
<asac> there are other messages, but maybe those should be communicated to the user by producing such update-notification files on the flie
<asac> most people use gnome-app-install and will hardly every see any console output from install
<gnomefreak> very true
<asac> like the compreg.dat detected message
<asac> should be in postinst as well
<gnomefreak> it is at the bottom i think
<asac> we should still communicate that to users and i already asked me at some point how? ... but its obvious
<asac> use notification files to produce a bubble
<gnomefreak> like the lightbulb bubble
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> well ... it will be the same that you get on upgrade notification ... iif we use the same mechanism
<asac> not idea if its a lightbulb bubble
<asac> but i think it its
<asac> is
<gnomefreak> ff is
<asac> independent from that .... this upgrade notification isn't really a final solution
<gnomefreak> asac: btw ther eis a bug on sunbird that it should be in office menu not internet
<asac> yeah ... makes sense.
<asac> lets change it and see if someone complains about that
<gnomefreak> well if we pipe the output to term when using apt-get and GUI with the bubble that should be fine no?
<asac> (other comment than just: i couldn't find it anymore ... which wouldn't really count)
<gnomefreak> asac: just change network to office in the .desktop?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes... but maybe the update notificatio ndaemon should be improved
<asac> e.g. it could also send a broadcast to *all* terminals
<gnomefreak> ko
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> but for now lets go for the we spid out content from update notification on our own
<asac> now its just open how to best get the right description
<asac> e.g. at best we would get the french text when the user is running french desktop et al
<asac> hopefully there is a tool to get description from .desktop file ... which is probably the same format as this update-notification file
<asac> but i think -fr is wrong for that ... it would be Description[fr]  =...
<asac> iirc
<gnomefreak> Categories=Application;Network; replace network with office?
<gnomefreak> Description-fr: is wrong?
<asac> no idea ... maybe try if it works
<asac> gnomefreak: look what openoffice has in its desktop file
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> ola
<asac> Ubulette: from what i saw in code the static glue just looks for exactly the same version ...
<asac> at least the check passes in the builds that have BUILD_ID as upper as well as lower bound
<Ubulette> they don't read base of UUID or something like that ?
<Ubulette> +a
<asac> not sure if the matching algorithm knows about minor revisions or something though
<Ubulette> well, i'll have a look
<asac> Ubulette: base of UUID ? in what context?
<asac> Ubulette: do you know where to find?
<asac> its in xpcom/glue/
<asac> search for BUILD_ID (or wsa it BUILDID)
<asac> that should bring you to the place where the version check of what was found in /etc/gre.d is initiated
<asac> actually i am not really sure what value build id has at that place ... maybe figure that out as well ... i hope its not the date you see during build
<Ubulette> i was referring to "Almost all XPCOM functionality is exposed through interfaces, which are versioned using UUIDs. As functionality is completed, these interfaces and the contractIDs that allow access to components are frozen, which guarantees that they will not change in future releases."
<asac> -DBUILD_ID=20070801
<asac> or 0000000
<asac> if you don't set MOZ_OFFICIAL_BUILD during build
<asac> Ubulette: ah ok ... that would make sense
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... i just looked for the "find gre" algorithm
<asac> they look at build id ... but maybe there is something else
<Ubulette> i have to split xul in two debs. so far put everything in xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070824_i386.deb
<asac> right ... we need devel
<Ubulette> btw, nss and nspr are interchangeable
<Ubulette> i mean, trunk and the gutsy ones
<asac> yes ... thats good
<asac> they are just not interchangable during build
<Ubulette> oops, i mean "are not"
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> well i could use trunk for firefox stable
<asac> not being able to downgrade for gp makes sense though
<asac> as it probably makes use of new features
<Ubulette> xul 1.9 wanted symbols (in fact, #define) in nss that weren't catched by the nss check in configure
<asac> or did you even had problems using trunk for stable ffox?
<asac> yes ... which is reason why we had to package -trunk at al
<asac> in paradiso 4 we could still use plain system nss
<asac> nspr
<asac> then it failed in paradiso and i dropped the use of system libs for that upload
<asac> paradiso5
<Ubulette> here, i've just used builddep libnspr4-dev (>= 4.7.0~cvs20070713) and libnss3-dev (>= 3.12.0~alpha1b)
<Ubulette> which are the tagged ones
<Ubulette> so even trunk of those two will match
<Ubulette> btw, my branch for nss now builds trunk so if you want the tagged one, checkout the right commit
<gnomefreak> asac: pushing postinst, changelog, and .desktop
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> asac: also bug 134746 i reported for the update being enabled
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134746 in lightning-sunbird "[Gutsy]  sunbird help>check for updates is enabled and shouldnt be." [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134746
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean by tagged?
<asac> versioned depend? on what?
<gnomefreak> ill be gone for a while, im building sunbird with the changes to see if all is well
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... your last revision ... can you redo the changelog change and replace gutsy by UNRELEASED please?
<gnomefreak> why unreleased?
<asac> e.g. uncommit ... change, commit, push with --overwrite
<asac> because its unreleased :)
<asac> we flip this just before release
<asac> so the changelog entry that flips that ... is always the released one
<asac> indicates which revision goes up
<gnomefreak> pushing it again
<gnomefreak> i fucking hate this
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/32/.bzr/branch/lock/vk0vp57c4r.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/32/.bzr/branch/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/13/32/.bzr/branch/lock/held already exists
<gnomefreak> think i fixing it
<gnomefreak> goes for smoke
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've updated and pushed ff 3.0a8pre~cvs20070825 to m-t. feel free to ppa it :)
<Ubulette> asac> Ubulette: what do you mean by tagged? => NSPR_HEAD_20070713 & NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: trunk or gp?
<Ubulette> trunk
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> you should have up to #59
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ok ill get to it sometime later im finishing up sunbird push than i am building it than ill play with trunk :)
<gnomefreak> sometime during this i have to clean and go shopping
<gnomefreak> bbs shower
<asac> Ubulette: oh ... so you build real head?
<asac> Ubulette: i doubt we really want that ;)
<Ubulette> for what ?
<asac> Ubulette: i am not even sure if NSS_3_12_xxx is from HEAD at all
<asac> maybe it has its own branch?
<asac> Ubulette: nspr/nss
<Ubulette> i'm building head but that doesn't mean i want you guys to use that
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... does 3_12 has its own branch?
<Ubulette> no, but it should
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> well as long as there is no other dev branch then it doesn't need its branch
<Ubulette> you mean in bzr ? or in upstream cvs ?
<asac> upstream
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> ok there is no branch
<Ubulette> just a tag ?
<asac> then building head makes sense ... if you want it ;)
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> good
<asac> in case there were a tag HEAD would probably not be latest as i know that nss folks just develop on one branch at a time
<asac> which is why i asked as i didn't want you to build something that isn't latest at all :)
<asac> Ubulette: at what revision is trademarks.txt file in your HEAD NSS?
<asac> mozilla/security/nss/trademarks.txt that is
<asac> probably just 1.1 ;)
<asac> nevermind
<Ubulette> no rev inside
<asac> ok i will be out soon ... drinking lots of bear ;)
<asac> well beer ;)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> i swear i didn't dring anything today :)
<Ubulette> ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: any reason the binaries in debian/control are missing Section (on some of them) for -trunk?
<Ubulette> hm, no reason.
<Ubulette> I haven't touched that
<gnomefreak> dom inspecter would be web or devel?
<Ubulette> web
<Ubulette> universe/web
<gnomefreak> thought so ty
<Ubulette> fyi, i'm building xulrunner-1.9-1.9a8pre~cvs20070824
<Ubulette> should be close to ready
<Ubulette> not sure how to push that. app is now xulrunner-1.9, not xulrunner
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Ubulette> Jazzva, Hi
<Jazzva> Hello, Ubulette :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've pushed #60 for trunk (updating a patch shared with xulrunner)
<gnomefreak> all done updating?
* gnomefreak pulled revisions now getting ready to build again
<Ubulette> #60 ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: are you lurking?
<Ubulette> I think he's out
<gnomefreak> did we add plugin finder to feisty?
<Ubulette> <asac> ok i will be out soon ... drinking lots of bear ;)
<Ubulette> <asac> well beer ;)
<Ubulette> hmm, nspr is broken.. we need to install nspr.pc
<gnomefreak> what version and is this from PPA?
<Ubulette> nspr from my tree, so ppa too
<gnomefreak> from what i gathered earlier you have your own nss nspr and than the ones you did for the team now in PPA plus there is the reg versions
<Ubulette> mine and the ppa one should be the same, delta sections+changelog
<Ubulette> except that I pushed yesterday a new nss, which is really nss-trunk (nss HEAD)
<Ubulette> i should have created nss mt 1st..
<Ubulette> hmm, i'll do jsut that
<gnomefreak> let me know what you find ill most likely get to it tomorrow or during the week (my day is already getting long
<Ubulette> ok
<gnomefreak> i can change locally if something simple so i dont need to merge and than i can just push mt4 or whatever version im on
<gnomefreak> sunbird might almost be done :)
<Ubulette> ff-trunk is stable for now. tarball is on my site
<gnomefreak> -trunk no need for tarball :)
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules neworig makes tarball
<gnomefreak> from whatever date is in changelog as latest
<Ubulette> well, that's broken
<Ubulette> it should co 1st, then update changelog
<Ubulette> i got caught twice already
* gnomefreak hasnt had a problem at all with it
<Ubulette> maybe that's me, try it :)
<gnomefreak> i already did
<gnomefreak> only time you cant do it is when you are using bzr bd
<Ubulette> maybe that's why.. i'm using bzr bd
<gnomefreak> ok forgot i was doing this for PPA :(
<gnomefreak> that would be why
* gnomefreak is changing everything all over again
<Ubulette> lol
* gnomefreak testing sunbird
<gnomefreak> sunbird is fixed now all i have to do is find the cause of the update button being enabled
<gnomefreak> will see if i can get trunk done first
<Ubulette> ok, i've created https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b which is the one that should be used for granparadiso
<gnomefreak> NOTE: to updaload to PPA we can not use UNRELEASED it has to be gutsy feisty ect....
<gnomefreak> it automaticly builds and makes repo for the disto you use in changelog
<Ubulette> could we drop nss-svn.debian.org.trunk ?
<gnomefreak> havent seen it
<Ubulette> i've created nss.ubuntu.trunk in m-t, i'll drop my own branch
<Ubulette> this one is for ff-trunk
<gnomefreak> ok ive been using nss.ubuntu.trunk
<gnomefreak> for PPA
<Ubulette> for ppa, use nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b (which was what you used for the ppa)
<gnomefreak> no its not
<Ubulette> ~mozillateam/nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b => PPA + GP (once will tell it to use system-nss)
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> except you section changes
<gnomefreak> unless you tagge dit after i finished the builds
<gnomefreak> nspr.ubuntu.trunk  nss.ubuntu.trunk
<Ubulette> i renamed one
<Ubulette> check log. #12 is last for nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b
<Ubulette> the -trunk one is now #14 with fresher sources
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, dont use ~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.trunk for the ppa, use ~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b (which contains what was ~fta/nss/nss.ubuntu.trunk when you fetched it for the ppa)
<Ubulette> forget about ~fta/nss
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: give me a efw minutes
<gnomefreak> are the tarballs the same?
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> nss for trunk is tag312a1b?
<Ubulette> for trunk ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> ff trunk?
<gnomefreak> for PPA
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> one that goes with ff-trunk
<gnomefreak> what about nspr?
<Ubulette> doesn"t matter for ff-trunk but as you can only build one, build the tagged one
<Ubulette> so it can be used for gp and xul
<gnomefreak> nspr is the same no changes?
<Ubulette> i'm on it. i'll do the same as for nss + fix the missing pkgconfig file(s)
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.ubuntu.tag20070713 is the branch
<Ubulette> now i need to fix the stuff
<Ubulette> gasp, it's another of those make install bug
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im using the cvs tarballs?
<Ubulette> yes, it's in fact a tag
<Ubulette> take the one matching changelog
<gnomefreak> nss you have alpha and cvs tarballs
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> alpha it is than
<Ubulette> the tag is NSPR_HEAD_20070713
<gnomefreak> nspr.ubuntu.tag20070713
<gnomefreak> is the nspr i see
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> tag for nss was NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<Ubulette> both are frozen as far as sources are concerned
<Ubulette> that why i now keep the name .trunk for real HEAD, not those frozen beasts
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you didnt change anything on nspr?
<gnomefreak> or atleast didnt push changelog
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189139 Ubulette 1st one was yesterday when i pushed to PPA (before my changes) 2nd one is the latest changelog in bzr nspr
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i said it's the same and still needs a fix that i'm working on right now
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> nss is safe?
<gnomefreak> ok nss and trunk are building for PPA
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a while
<Ubulette> nspr done
<Ubulette> pushed
<gnomefreak> uploading nss and -trunk ill worry about nspr when i get home
<Ubulette> oh, you're not at home
<Ubulette> ok, i've pushed my xulrunner-1.9 branch to mt
<Ubulette> asac, could you please have a look when you have time
<Ubulette> asac, i'm just concerned by /usr/bin/xulrunner, which shouls probably be a diversion from /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> should
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-26
* Jazzva waits for FF3 and hates Gmail's interface blocking FF2... *sigh*
<Ubulette> Jazzva, give granparadiso a try :)
<Ubulette> i'm not totally off FF2
<Ubulette> -not+now
<Jazzva> Yeah, I already did... and it rocks :)... The only thing is that I'm used to my extensions *sigh*
<Ubulette> some are easy to fix
<Jazzva> Do you know if I could manually adjust their compatible versions, like in install.rdf?
<Ubulette> yes, i did it for some addons
<Jazzva> And the usual path to them :)...
<Ubulette> unzip, edit, zip
<Ubulette> the xpi files
<Jazzva> In ~/.mozilla/somewherE?
<Jazzva> To look there?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im home but i had to run out real fast im back
<Ubulette> download the xpi, unzip it like a zip file, edit install.rdf, re zip the xpi, install xpi et voila
<Jazzva> Damn... And I thought there's easier way than downloading... :)
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<asac> oh still awake ;)
<Jazzva> I'll give it a try... at least to get those few that I need
<Jazzva> Hello, asac...
<Ubulette> Jazzva, which ones, maybe I've already did it
<Jazzva> How were your beers?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you push changelog?
<asac> can't remember
<Jazzva> asac: Lol...
<asac> but as german beers are usually good ... i think they were pretty good :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, which one ?
<gnomefreak> nspr
<Jazzva> Ubulette: BetterSearch, BetterGmail, del.icio.us, FireGPG (but this one is not really needed right now), Greasemonkey
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, none. too bad
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Ok, then I'll download them later :).
<gnomefreak> asac: what else am i putting on PPA?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i have -trunk nss and nspr
<asac> i think backports and trunk/gp builds
<gnomefreak> btw sunbird is all good
<gnomefreak> still missing the update button fix
<asac> gnomefreak: really ... what was the problem?
<gnomefreak> asac: .desktop and .postinst
<gnomefreak> dont get your hopes up
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> ah so the update preference didn't work out yet
<asac> yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> not yet im wondering the best unobtrusive way to do that
<asac> i think we want tbird 2.0 for feisty in ppa
<asac> but if it really gets dumped at the end of this week we should probably wait a few more days
<gnomefreak> ok i think that can be handled
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what im thining
<gnomefreak> thinking
<gnomefreak> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> anyway ... we should definitly update wiki to tell the world that our previous repo is currently not available
<gnomefreak> the background tells it all
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe try a feisty build ... just to verify that all works as expected
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> e.g. punch -trunk nspr to feisty ppa :)
<asac> just to see if all works out well
<gnomefreak> the new nspr?
<asac> otherwise, I think we are pretty done with testing the ppa features
<Ubulette> Jazzva, maybe you can try editing directly the install.rdf in your profile
<gnomefreak> the nspr-trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: whatever yoiu want ... since feisty doesn't even have old one its your turn to decide
<gnomefreak> asac: k
<Jazzva> Ubulette: I'll give it a try :)...
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is there anything you have in nss nspr that would prevent feisty builds?
<asac> gnomefreak: it should just build
<asac> gnomefreak: even on dapper i guess
<Ubulette> Jazzva, not sure if the one in the extentions/{foo}/install.rdf is enough or if you also need extensions.rdf
<gnomefreak> ok ill run them tomorrow for feisty
<asac> it has nearly zero build-depends ... so unless we run into a gcc bug we should be fine on any distribution
<Jazzva> asac: Do y
<Jazzva> Damn...
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, should work, providing no dep issues
<Ubulette> builddeps
<asac> Jazzva: what do you want to know?
<asac> (sorry didn't keep track of your conversation ... i am not really capable of multi-tasking atm :))
<Jazzva> asac: Do you have some link on how to submit packages from Ubuntu to Debian :)? I've been looking on http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/ but didn't find what I need...
<asac> Jazzva: which package do you want?
<Jazzva> asac: Understood... I also had to change batteries on my kbd, so it wasn't working properly for a minute (that's what "Damn" was for)
<asac> Jazzva: if there is already a maintainer then you should submit patches ... otherwise ask me (or someone else) to sponsor
<Jazzva> asac: Well, gnome-voice-control 0.3... (it will be packaged soon). It needs pocketsphinx, which I will package now for Ubuntu, and then submit to Debian too...
<asac> Jazzva: is there a debian package already=?
<Jazzva> Nope...
<asac> otherwise you should open an ITP
<asac> please open an ITP ... otherwise someone else might start working on it
<Jazzva> There is an RFP for pocketsphinx, I said I'm packaging it for ubuntu...
<Jazzva> I'll open an ITP... Just to get used to the procedure of sending bug reports to Debian :).
<asac> Jazzva: you want to take over long-term responsibility for that?
<asac> if so you change title to read ITP ... and change owner to you
<Jazzva> Well, as long as I submit to Ubuntu ;)...
<asac> look at bugs.debian.org doc to see how you can change owner/title
<Jazzva> Hmm... cool :)
<asac> Jazzva: sure ... actually i like debian bug tracker ... its still superior to lots of other bug systems out there
<asac> especially since it tracks which version of a package has the bug et al
<Jazzva> Umm... I guess I'll like it too, as soon as I make good filters on my e-mail...
<asac> and the lack of a fail-safe web-interface for bug submission filters out a lot of cruft as well :)
<Jazzva> What's a "cruft"?
<asac> so debian usually gets more high quality bugs ... but of course might miss some :)
<Jazzva> "unwanted things"? :)
<Jazzva> "malformed bug reports"?
<asac> yeah ... dirt might be another word
<asac> bug reports that just cause work without any benefit ... e.g. crap :)
<Jazzva> Ok
<Ubulette> asac, do we still need {nss,nspr}-svn.debian.org.trunk branches ?
<Jazzva> Thanks, asac :)
<asac> its not that i say that we bug reports are crap ... its just that its easier to deal with people that already managed to climb the barrier of a not-so-easy bug-tracking tool
<asac> Ubulette: for now ... yes ... i requested a auto sync a few days ago ... lets wait till vcs-import run is done then we can drop those
<asac> its not essential to have them ... though good to have in bzr directly imo.
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> my xulrunner is pushed so feel free to have a look
<asac> do you see any reasons why we wouldn't want them at all?
<asac> Ubulette: not today ... as tempted as it might be
<asac> but my thoughts are not really more worth than those of an ant atm :) ... so please excuse me ;)
<Ubulette> np
<asac> first thing after i wake up .... still in your private branch?
<Ubulette> nope, mt
<asac> did you already try to use --enable-system-xul for gp/trunk ?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> ok fine
<Ubulette> 1st, i wanted to be sure files are organized correctly
<asac> ok i will take a look ... though i think we cannot really tell for sure until we see how well ffox 3 can build using that :)
<asac> i assume the orig to test the build is in the same place as before, right?
<asac> if so, I will test and let you know tomorrow morning
<asac> (whatever morning means on a sunday :))
<Ubulette> tarball is with the other
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, i'm just concerned by /usr/bin/xulrunner, which shouls probably be a diversion from /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure if we really want to divert that
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> does xulrunner ship the unversioned bin by default?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> or just the versioned one? ... or both?
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> just one
<Ubulette> so installing xulrunner (1.8) and xulrunner-1.9 will be a problem
<asac> wierd ... maybe an alternative might be suitable as well then
<asac> diversion sounds a bit too radical ;)
<asac> but i will know tomorrow :)(
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> ok Ubulette, Jazzva, gnomefreak .. 'night and cu tomorrow
<Ubulette> 'night
<Jazzva> Night...
<gnomefreak> asac: night
<gnomefreak> fuck it im going to bed feisty is gonna be a bitch
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: do you have normal .orig.tar.gz for nss and nspr im not gonna beable to build using bzr bd
<Ubulette> all my tarballs are there http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<Ubulette> let me rsync it to be sure
<gnomefreak> i think they are fine
<gnomefreak> ok building and uploading all atm  for feisty ppa will check mail in morning to see if accepted or failed
<gnomefreak> night
<Ubulette> night
<gnomefreak> trunk failed to build in PPA for gutsy
* gnomefreak will ping LP guys tomorrow or monday about it
<Ubulette> seems i've got the same issue
<Ubulette> cd src; /usr/bin/make -j1 libs
<Ubulette> make[6] : Entering directory `/src/bzr/build-area/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre~cvs20070825/build-tree/mozilla/security/dbm/src'
<Ubulette> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ubulette> make[6] : *** [Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/db.o]  Error 139
<Ubulette> while it worked for my bot 6h ago
<gnomefreak> not sure if that is in log or not off hand but ther eis a log if you want to compare https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=failed
<gnomefreak> ok im going to bed this time
<gnomefreak> nss for 7.04 is building atm
<Ubulette> it's the same issue. I've built my tarball 1 or 2 hours before my bot. maybe that bug has been fixed in the middle
<Ubulette> hmm, could be my fault if the core dump comes nsinstall
<Ubulette> +from
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette> i'll have a look tomorrow, you can still revert my last commit for patch bz392722_fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<Ubulette> .../nsinstall -D Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_DBG.OBJ
<Ubulette> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ubulette> while:
<Ubulette> .../nsinstall -D ./Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_DBG.OBJ
<Ubulette> is okay
<Ubulette> no slash, i got it
<Jazzva> Well, I'm off for now... Good night everybody
<Ubulette> Jazzva, night
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've pushed the fix
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ty for the fix have you tried to build it yet?
<JenFraggle> looking at the firefox clue file, it is still showing NEEDSINFO as one of the bug states for finding tag/status combination error bugs.  Would it be ok to change it to Incomplete or does it need more tweaking?
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: if there are others in there that are wrong i would change all of them but yes most likely when LP 1.1.9 is released it might need more work
<JenFraggle> Ok, just wanted to check.  Thanks
<gnomefreak> ok uploading fixed ff-trunk to PPA it only builds 1 package(386 and 64) at a time so it might be a while. if its ok with everyone i would like the next meeting later this week after LP 1.1.9 is released with dogfood being taken away
<JenFraggle> Done now
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<JenFraggle> Bughelper is finding more bugs now
<gnomefreak> ok uploading trunk still to PPA im going back to bed its still not yet 5:30am
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought i was the only one awake right now
<Jazzva|away> Morning...
<Ubulette> morning
<asac> hey
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> asac : any news on the feed bug ?
<asac> jeromeg: as i said ... its because gnome-support package is empty ;)
<asac> haven't looked into why its empty ... but should be more or less trivial to fix
<jeromeg> asac : yep yep I know, just wanted to know if there is any progress on that
<jeromeg> ok
<asac> ... if things go to slow you can always boost things by submitting a patch ;)
<asac> jeromeg: the bug is targetted for a milestone?
<asac> if not we should definitly do it ... then we will not forget to fix it
<jeromeg> asac : i think you have put it as beta blocker
<asac> what is the bug id again?
<jeromeg> asac : 2 sec
<asac> can you look if there is already a bug for empty gnome-support package ... i assume there almost certainly is one
<asac> we should merge both
<jeromeg> asac : bug 131743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131743 in firefox "liferea-add-feed does nothing in firefox" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131743
<jeromeg> asac : ok I'm on it
<jeromeg> asac : can't find anything about it
<asac> Ubulette: why was the third nsinstall.c file missed?
<asac> Ubulette: have you run a find now ... just to be sure that there is not a forth copy of that code :)
<Ubulette> yes, both in ff and xulrunner
<Ubulette> only those 3
<Ubulette> the 3rd triggered a bug, that was caused ftbs in ppa
<asac> Ubulette: actually ... please add evaluations on what you did
<asac> they will have issues to review the patch
<asac> either don't tell about "Fix an issue with install -D foo (no slash at all) introduced by previous
<asac> patch."
<asac> or tell about exactly what was wrong et al
<asac> and remember not to use ubuntu/debian termns like cdbs / ftbfs in bugzilla reports :)
<Ubulette> is "install -D foo (no slash at all)" not clear enough ?
<asac> they don't know about these ... and probably don't care
<asac> well ... it doesn't tell what was wrong
<asac> it just tells that it fails as well
<Ubulette> should I clarify ?
<asac> now i see them looking at that (already pretty unreadable) code ... and don't understand whats going on
<Ubulette> btw, building ff trunk with --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre is strange
<asac> no idea ... you almost certainly should ask for review
<asac> if you feel confident that they have all info needed then just wait and see
<asac> personally i would add as much info as possible
<Ubulette> how do I do that ? i was not sure how to do that.. use review "?" or "+" ?
<asac> Ubulette: huh?
<asac> ? :bs
<Ubulette> bs ?
<asac> (:bs is a shorthand for benjamin smedgbergs email)
<Ubulette> oh, why him in particular ?
<asac> set to ? ... and on the right hand fill in the component owner you can find in www.mozilla.org/owners.html
<asac> it should be :bs
<asac> he owns the build system
<asac> Ubulette: and remember that not naming debian or ubuntu might help to keep his opinion objective ;)
<asac> for instance he hates debian
<asac> more than the devil
<asac> ubuntu might be different though ;)
<asac> but i think it shouldn't make a difference for this one
<Ubulette> well, in this case, it's clearly their bug, even if it's cdbs that triggered it
<Jazzva> asac: I'll start making a pocketsphinx package, which I'll need in order to get new version of gnome-voice-control to build... Will you have time to review it once it's done (tonight, if I don't go out, or somewhere tomorrow)? :)
<Jazzva> (and if I there are all build-deps... there are some packages mentioned in the instructions that are maybe not in Ubuntu *sighs*)
<Jazzva> s/I\ there/there/
<Ubulette> asac, with --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre  trunk's make install seems totally broken
<Ubulette> or at least i don't get it
<asac> Ubulette: hmm
<asac> Ubulette: just because of system-nss/nspr ?
<Ubulette> asac, here is mozilla/dist : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189230
<asac> wow my connection really sucks today
<asac> everything is slow as hel and i constantly see a lag 5.08 in irssi
<asac> Ubulette: can you start in dist/bin ?
<asac> or is that broken as well?
<asac> what is produced by make install`
<asac> ?=
<Ubulette> problem is in dist/bin, there's no more firefox-trunk
<Ubulette> and dists/bin/firefox fails with "Error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser"
<asac> interesting
<asac> whats the content of firefox?
<Ubulette> followed by "Exception: TypeError: gBrowser.mTabContainer has no properties"
<asac> isn't it the content of browser/app/mozilla.in anymore?
<Ubulette> it's a binary
<asac> probably not because that one would be named firefox-trunk
<asac> so where is it from?
<asac> oh
<asac> so its now nsBrowserApp.cpp ?
<asac> or even something else
<asac> can you find the firefox binary in source tree outside dist/ ?
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> $ find build-tree -name firefox\* -type f -perm 0755 -ls
<Ubulette> 4507830   32 -rwxr-xr-x   1 bbot     bbot        32680 Aug 26 12:07 build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin/firefox
<Ubulette> none
<asac> Ubulette: do you have build log so you can see where its produced?
<Ubulette> give me a sec
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/log.txt
<asac> okay ... i cannot work that way .... let me pull the plug of my modem once this has loaded
<asac> can't tell when i will be back ... if bad luck its not the modem, but my provider, which might cause problems logging in again
<Ubulette> k
<asac> Ubulette: cp /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/bin/xulrunner-stub ../../dist/bin/firefox
<asac> looks like its in make install of /src/bzr/build-area/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre~cvs20070825/build-tree/mozilla/browser/app
<asac> should be a bug
<asac> does renaming that binary help?
<asac> otherwise we would have to look in the xulrunner-stub i guess
<asac> (code)
<asac> but i think it probably looks at $0 ... :)
<asac> ok now off
<asac> taking a shower as well
<Ubulette> btw, they dump the full xulrunner into ff, that's crazy
<asac> so will be a few
<Ubulette> (cd /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/bin && tar -cvhf - .) | (cd ../../dist/bin/xulrunner && tar -xf -)
<asac_> hmm looks better now
<asac_> now shower
<asac_> Ubulette: yes thats indeed a bit wierd ... but i think its because its not yet 100% ready
<asac_> and most likely because windows is such a pita
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_> we should create a link
<asac_> hopefully those files go there unmodified
<asac_> otherwise it would be pretty much useless
<asac_> ok out for a while again
<JenFraggle> when dependencies.txt is attached to a bug, does that show addons that are installed?
<Ubulette> asac, there's SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER used in browser/app/Makefile but not defined anywhere :(
<Ubulette> i'm out too. sports time. weather is excellent :)
<asac_> Ubulette: have fun
<asac_> JenFraggle: no ... in gutsy we explicitly attach addons/plugin info
<asac_> JenFraggle: before we always need to ask
<JenFraggle> ok, just looking at a bug where there is the dependencies file and wondering if asking for addons would be duplicating the info. ty
<asac_> if there is just dependencies.txt you need to ask ... yes.
<asac> Ubulette: maybe just use make install SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER=1 ?
<asac> (in debian/rules/
<asac> )
<Jazzva> asac: Umm... I've noticed that the ubufox isn't updated... Well, in case you've missed it (I've said it only once at 2 or 3am IIRC :)) I fixed the bug and pushed the new revision to my branch. :)
<Ubulette> back
<Jazzva> Welcome back...
<Ubulette> asac, nss-trunk installs /usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so while ff-trunk+xul looks for this lib in usual lib paths
<Ubulette> not sure if I misplaced it or if we need to patch the loader
<Jazzva> Ubulette... I can use PPA to build the packages I need and to use them, right? :)
<Jazzva> I mean, for testing purposes...
<Ubulette> right
<Jazzva> And how long does it take to build them?
<Ubulette> you're queued and as soon as one of the two boxes is idle, it pops one request from the queue.
<Jazzva> Ok... Thanks for the info :)
<Ubulette> basically, you just wait in line
<asac> Jazzva: ok will update today (next slot)
<asac> Jazzva: can you just provide a patch for that single checkin?
<Jazzva> asac: Cool :)
<asac> Jazzva: everything else should go to next upstream release (e.g. 0.4.1)=
<asac> and we probably don't want it for this quick fixup
<Jazzva> Umm... ok
<Jazzva> You want a debdiff?
<asac> Jazzva: no
<asac> just a patch ... e.g. bzr diff -r REV2..REV2-1
<Jazzva> Hmm... Ok :)
<asac> of course a full debdiff is better
<asac> but i can do the package update then
<asac> Jazzva: there are two more things I would like to see in ubufox 0.4.1 ... better layout of plugin finder dialog results (e.g. currently the icons are directly after text ... but they should probably be aligned to the right)
<asac> the second i can't remember atm ;)
<Jazzva> Umm... I think you wanted multi-page wizard :)
<asac> ah right ... if you are not in the admin user group (e.g. you cannot install things) ... apt results should not be displayed ;)
<asac> when we have both, we are ready for gutsy imo
<asac> then 0.5 will be for gutsy+1
<asac> but i have to figure things out with mofo ... they are a bit unhappy atm :/
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35127/
<Jazzva> mofo?
<Jazzva> No, please don't use that diff :)
<asac> mozillla foundation ... or moco (...corporation) ... whatever you want
<Jazzva> Oh... good luck
<Ubulette> asac, how do you communicate with mofo ?
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35128/
<Ubulette> i mean, where can i read what they have against ubunut ?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, it's fine now :)
<asac> Ubulette: through my proxy :)
<asac> e.g. my dedicated contact
<asac> which finally is mconnor
<asac> (owner of browser module)
<Ubulette> i don't really want to discuss with them, reading their critics/reco would be enough
<Ubulette> so at least i don't work in a direction they're clearly opposed to
<asac> Ubulette: there are no general critics ...
<asac> its basically ... don't patch firefox unless you get at least a review+
<asac> for changes we cannot submit, because their are ubuntu specific ... i need permission from mconnor
<asac> i have some more contacts a bit higher in the foodchain to escalate ... but luckily I didn't need to get them involved so far.
<Jazzva> brb... smoke
<asac> Ubulette: actually what we do with trunk is definitly what they like ... do it the way they want.
<Ubulette> did you already communicate on that ? ff3 /w xul ?
<asac> Ubulette: just a bit ... but since I currently have no definite results I have not many points to make :)
<asac> Ubulette: in general they are ok with us building firefox against xulrunner
<asac> of course the same permission/review procedure needs to be done for xulrunner as well then
<Ubulette> hm, so we walk alone in the dark until we have something ?
<asac_> yeah that sucks
<asac_> 18:24 < Ubulette> did you already communicate on that ? ff3 /w xul ?
<asac_> 18:25 < asac> Ubulette: just a bit ... but since I currently have no definite results I have not many points to make :)
<asac_> 18:25 < asac> Ubulette: in general they are ok with us building firefox against xulrunner
<asac_> 18:25 < asac> of course the same permission/review procedure needs to be done for xulrunner as well then
<asac_> 18:25 < asac> because it might diminish the firefox experience if we patch xulrunner to a dead end :)
<asac_> 18:26 < asac> and actually ... I don't like to carry patchsets
<asac_> 18:26 < asac> i just want this thing to rock!
<asac_> 18:26 < asac> Ubulette: is there anything you want to know?
<asac_> anything i missed?
<Ubulette> i just said in the middle of this: <Ubulette> hm, so we walk alone in the dark until we have something ?
<asac> Ubulette: more or less ... though I don't think that we walk alone here ;)
<asac> its not like we can mess things up seriously
<asac> without noticing that we patch around a lot :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<gnomefreak> everything built
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that you for the quick ff-trunk fix last night
<asac> gnomefreak: ok cool ... looks like i need to get more quota for mt archive in the long run
<Ubulette> asac, i just would like to be sure that ff3 is ready for that xul thing or it's still a work in progress
<asac> Ubulette: its ment to be ready
<asac> Ubulette: if there are issues its our obligation to figure out ... submit bugs/patches et al
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah we will need more than 1 gig im sure but lets wait until released
<asac> Ubulette: as mofo will not ship external xulrunner ... as they fear problems on windows
<Ubulette> asac, yeah but we messed up their scheme for nss/nspr with our soname and loader patch, same with gp/trunk when we removed the version from install dir
<asac> they are still unsure though if they ship the dist directory of a --with-libxul-sdk build ... or just plain as what we have for gp now
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... nss/nspr i have to figure out ... though I doubt that its a real issue.
<asac> their main concern is compatibility ... which we can easily achieve by setting up in pkglibdir links
<asac> what loader patch do we have?
<Ubulette> the /usr/lib/nss/ patch
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> they used /usr/lib directly
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> we (mike?) inserted the nss level
<asac> ah right
<Ubulette> imho, it's should have been nss-x.y like xul so no more issues with that
<asac> well ... i doubt that thats a problem ... but now i have a review round soon ... so it will probably pop-up if its a problem
<Ubulette> but well
<asac> point about nss (vs. xulrunner) is that its a real lib
<asac> so it needs to obey library standards we have in ubuntu
<asac> while for xulrunner we can argue its just a sdk + runner ... with a glue to find the right runner
<Ubulette> not the libs used by the loader
<asac> which is why they cannot go into /usr/lib/
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> so we have to put them in /usr/lib/nss/
<asac> if that dir should be versioned i don't know
<asac> but i think it doesn't need to be ... and unless there is something like /etc/nss.d/ (vs. /etc/gre.d) ... it wouldn't be feasible to change the directory name on each and every update of nss imo
<asac> do you see any reason to use a versioned pkglibdir?
<asac> (other then ... that we use it for xulrunner) ?
<asac> and probably for firefox as well ... once its all working well
<asac> and remember that nss/nspr is for them almost the same like cairo ... e.g. its not their product
<asac> it happens to be in their cvs
<asac> but in the end its just a lib they depend on
<asac> its maintained by different people (sun/redhat)
<bluekuja> asac: mr. alex :)
<Ubulette> by default, they ship nss/nspr *inside* firefox or xulrunner, so it's versionned by default in /usr/lib/{firefox,xulrunner}-x.y.z.t/lib{nss,nspr}.so
<Ubulette> asac, do see my point ?
<asac> Ubulette: sure ... but read what i wrote ... its just a lib they ship in-source for convenience ... like all the other libs they ship inside:
<asac> png, zip, cairo, bmp, etc etc
<Ubulette> they never thought about protecting that as for them, it's already safe under the /etc/gre.d thingy
<Ubulette> it's half a lib, halt a runtime loaded lib
<asac> ... but they never complained about us using other system libs either... nor did they tried to force onto us how we should package those external libs
<asac> Ubulette: right ... i see
<Ubulette> ok then
<asac> but i think they will not complain
<asac> we will soon know more
<asac> (this week)
<asac> as i will go into review with them for what we did in gutsy so far
<Ubulette> cool, keep me posted :)
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189361
<Ubulette> I end up in the "no XBL" throw
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: do we know officially that our mt repo gets drowned?
<asac_the_2nd> is there a set date for that?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189361
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> I end up in the "no XBL" throw
<Ubulette> any idea ?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: do you have a lxr.mozilla.org link to getWebNavigation :)
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/browser.js#2245
<Ubulette> so ? gBrowser.webNavigation is failing because ?
<asac_the_2nd> so gbrowser is likely null
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/browser.js#750
<asac_the_2nd> there is gbrowser set
<asac_the_2nd> well ... gbrowser.webnavigation could be null as well
<Ubulette> function BrowserStartup()
<Ubulette> {
<Ubulette>   gBrowser = document.getElementById("content");
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... where is browserstartup called?
<asac_the_2nd> not in browser.js as i seems
<Ubulette> mozilla/browser/base/content/browser.xul:        onload="BrowserStartup()" onunload="BrowserShutdown()" onclose="return WindowIsClosing();"
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette:
<asac_the_2nd> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189361
<asac_the_2nd> what file is that?
<asac_the_2nd> you have an lxr link ;
<asac_the_2nd> )
<Ubulette> mozilla/browser/base/content/browser.js
<asac_the_2nd> line?
<Ubulette> you pasted it too
<asac_the_2nd> i pasted it?
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> i pasted the impl of getwebnavigation
<asac_the_2nd> ok ist prepareforstartup
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/browser.js#893
<Ubulette> line 916
<asac_the_2nd> probably webnavigation is null then
<Ubulette> then, back to the beginning  :)
<asac_the_2nd> don't see where that is ment to be set
<asac_the_2nd> well at least it was worth to look if gbrowser might be null
<asac_the_2nd> which appears to be unlikely imo
<asac_the_2nd> i don't see it atm ;)
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: its: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/content/widgets/browser.xml#230
<asac_the_2nd> so the docshell is not set?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe that is throwing an exception?
<asac_the_2nd> how does the exception look like?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> and dists/bin/firefox fails with "Error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser"
<Ubulette> <asac> interesting
<Ubulette> <asac> whats the content of firefox?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> followed by "Exception: TypeError: gBrowser.mTabContainer has no properties"
<Ubulette> 2 popups
<asac_the_2nd> oh no xbl binding
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... can we find the place where this is produced?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> line 916
<Ubulette> browser.js
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xul-ff3-popup1.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xul-ff3-popup2.png
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/content/xul.css#149
<asac_the_2nd> thats where the xbl is bound
<asac_the_2nd> so maybe xul.css is not properly loaded?
<asac_the_2nd> its imported by ua.css
<asac_the_2nd> should be in dist/gre/res/
<asac_the_2nd> can you confirm that there is a ua.css ?
<Ubulette> strace shows no open for xul.css, maybe it's in a jar
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/layout/style/Makefile.in#200
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: please verify that ua.css is in that place
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: and yes its in toolkit.jar
<asac_the_2nd> for debugging you might want to build with flat chrome
<Ubulette> open("/data2/chroots/gutsy-i386-20070812-1-granparadiso/src/bzr/build-area/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre~cvs20070825/build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin/xulrunner/res/ua.css", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 28
<Ubulette> it's loaded
<asac_the_2nd> oh
<asac_the_2nd> is xul.css in toolkit.jar?
<Ubulette> yes, content/global/xul.css
<asac_the_2nd> that looks sane
<asac_the_2nd> in which jar is browser.xml? probably in browser.jar ?
<asac_the_2nd> lets look from a different perspective ... maybe we want a test build without patching moz_app_name?
<asac_the_2nd> and see if it starts properly from dist/bin ?
<asac_the_2nd> hmmm ... i have the feeling its because of our name ... lets look in the XULStub... whose binary is copied over
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#182
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: have you tried to rename the binary as i asked before?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. mv firefox firefox-trunk ?
<asac_the_2nd> (or whatever we call our app in application.ini now)
<asac_the_2nd> i think they definitly have to match
<asac_the_2nd> cool ... look at http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#246 ... that should explain that if we don't provide a maxversion its allowed to use higher xulrunners
<asac_the_2nd> however http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#224 ... there it says that it assumes that xulrunner can be found in mozappdir/xulrunner
<Ubulette_> <asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#182
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> i've tried without trunk-profilename and trunk-fsh, i still get the 1st popup, not the 2nd
<asac_the_2nd> did you miss the things i said?
<asac_the_2nd> i mean .. have you been offline?
<Ubulette_> dsl dyn ip renewed :(
<asac_the_2nd> what was the last you saw?
<Ubulette_> I pasted the last 2 lines i got
<Ubulette_> 19:55 was your last line
<asac_the_2nd> (07:55:21 PM) asac_the_2nd: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#182
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette ubuntulog
<asac_the_2nd> (07:57:03 PM) asac_the_2nd: Ubulette: have you tried to rename the binary as i asked before?
<asac_the_2nd> (07:57:12 PM) asac_the_2nd: e.g. mv firefox firefox-trunk ?
<asac_the_2nd> (07:57:29 PM) asac_the_2nd: (or whatever we call our app in application.ini now)
<asac_the_2nd> (07:57:38 PM) asac_the_2nd: i think they definitly have to match
<asac_the_2nd> (07:59:38 PM) asac_the_2nd: cool ... look at http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#246 ... that should explain that if we don't provide a maxversion its allowed to use higher xulrunners
<asac_the_2nd> (08:00:19 PM) asac_the_2nd: however http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/stub/nsXULStub.cpp#224 ... there it says that it assumes that xulrunner can be found in mozappdir/xulrunner
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... i am pretty sure that the problem is that browser.xul cannot be found
<asac_the_2nd> i think it would be easiest to do a respin with flat chrome
<asac_the_2nd> so you can see what it tries with strace
<asac_the_2nd> if we see whats going on we can find the problem in code for that
<asac_the_2nd> sorry ... not browser.xul, but browser.xml
<asac_the_2nd> (e.g. browser.xml is the XBL binding for browser)
<asac_the_2nd> my guts feeling says me that xulrunner doesn't look in our dist/bin/chrome dir at all
<Ubulette_> it's not directly in dist
<asac_the_2nd> but just into the xulrunner/chrome dir
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: as everything related to chrome its in .jar
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. browser.jar
<asac_the_2nd> which is why i say that we should build with flat chrome
<asac_the_2nd> to we don't have a jar anymore
<asac_the_2nd> of course just to debug
<Ubulette_> build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin/chrome/browser.jar", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 24
<asac_the_2nd> i think building ff-gp with flat chrome shoujld be enough
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette ... well you cannot know if the browser.xml file is properly resolved though
<asac_the_2nd> it certainly isn't ... given that browser.xul appears to be resolved
<Ubulette_> right
<asac_the_2nd> because otherwise we wouldn't see those browser.js pop-ups
<asac_the_2nd> the other thing that might fail to resolve might be xul.css
<asac_the_2nd> which is in toolkit.jar
<asac_the_2nd> do you see if toolkit.jar is opened?
<Ubulette_> it is
<Ubulette_> a dozen times or mor
<Ubulette_> e
<asac_the_2nd> yep
<asac_the_2nd> so ... i think we should build with flat (just firefox-gp for now) ... and see what files out of browser.jar are actually touched
<asac_the_2nd> maybe we can make the jar loader log what is tried to open?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: run with
<asac_the_2nd> set NSPR_LOG_MODULES=nsJarProtocol:5
<asac_the_2nd> s/set/export/ ... obviously
<Ubulette> no effect
<asac_the_2nd> no log output you mean?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac_the_2nd> is PR_LOGGING defined in build-tree/mozilla/config.status ?
<asac_the_2nd> or config.h
<asac_the_2nd> aeh mozilla-config.h i mean
<Ubulette> not in config.status
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> 'im guessing all this is now in xulrunner
<asac_the_2nd> #if (defined(DEBUG) || defined(FORCE_PR_LOG)) && !defined(WIN16)
<asac_the_2nd> #define PR_LOGGING 1
<asac_the_2nd> nsprpub/config/config.mk:DEFINES += -DFORCE_PR_LOG
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... so probably we should just pass it manually
<asac_the_2nd> that sucks ;)
<asac_the_2nd> nspr-config should provide --defines? ... and we should add them to AC_DEFINES?
<asac_the_2nd> like firefox-config --defines
<asac_the_2nd> but there is no such thing for nspr-config --defines
<asac_the_2nd> or lets just add this define manually for now and see if we get more log output then
<asac_the_2nd> well .. i think that config/config.mk really should get the -DFORCE_PR_LOG somehow
<asac_the_2nd> or do you see if its set during build?
<asac_the_2nd> from what i see you don't get logging unless you have DEBUG set for the whole non-nsprpub tree
<asac_the_2nd> even if you have in source nspr ... so not our fault
<asac_the_2nd> i think its not ment to be that way .... but probably moz defs don't realize because they run their full debug build anyway
<Ubulette> i don't know
<asac_the_2nd> maybe its for performance reasons ...
<asac_the_2nd> nsprpub/config/config.mk always sets -DFORCE_PR_LOG
<asac_the_2nd> but when you include prlog.h in firefox tree it won't be set imo
<asac_the_2nd> so PR_LOGGING is not set ... so we get a lot less logging
<asac_the_2nd> and now i am not sure what todo
<asac_the_2nd> i mean for default installs we might not want that define ... as it probably causes slow down
<asac_the_2nd> maybe we want to do two builds and provide a firefox-full-debug package that replaces firefox?
<asac_the_2nd> but that might cause extension/plugin breakage if they have different abis (not sure)
<Ubulette> you mean xulrunner, right ? as for ff3, there's not much left when using xulrunner
<asac_the_2nd> right
<asac_the_2nd> but i think it should be a -full-log package ... instead of full-debug ... because that shouldn't most likely not break abi
<asac_the_2nd> but maybe its enough to just provide such a build in ppa
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. if we want detailed log from bug reporter, point him to a full log build
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... lets not waste time on that for now
<asac_the_2nd> can you try if just building ffox gp with --enable-chrome-format=flat doesn't fail to build and maybe gives us a clue if and where xulrunner tries to resolve browser.xml ?
<Ubulette> btw, there is no more ff -> ff-bin, ff is a bin
<Ubulette> so no -g for gdb
<Ubulette> no more
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: hmm .. but we can probably just do a gdb /usr/bin/firefox now :)
<asac_the_2nd> which would be not bad at all imo
<asac_the_2nd> or gdb ./firefox ... when in dist/bin
<Ubulette> but we need xul dbgsym
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... that should just work, right? e.g. build with pkg-create-dbgsym installed
<Ubulette> not sure the ddeb will end up in the repo
<asac_the_2nd> you just have to be sure that you configure xurlunner with
<Ubulette> even if it's built
<asac_the_2nd> --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs and -g
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: not so important atm imo ... we can consider providing a -dbg package
<asac_the_2nd> but for us it should be enough
<asac_the_2nd> we should try to work with pitti and ppa guys to provide dbgsym packages to a broader audience
<Ubulette> yep
<asac_the_2nd> in the long run handcrafted -dbg packages are ment to die
<asac_the_2nd> every package should have one anyway
<Ubulette> in the meantime, i'll feed xul to my bot, i'll have the dbgsym for free ;)
<asac_the_2nd> thats good :)
<Ubulette> hm, my bot is not done with today's run
<Ubulette> seems the week-end has been active for most of the projects i track ;)
<asac_the_2nd> gnome?
<Ubulette> a part of it
<asac_the_2nd> yeah today a new freeze was lifted for gnome
<asac_the_2nd> so maybe thats the reason for them
<asac_the_2nd> not lifted, but established :)
<asac_the_2nd> ok i'll watch a dvd now
<asac_the_2nd> bbl
<Ubulette> enjoy
<asac> tx
<shirish> anybody up?
<Ubulette> lo
<Jazzva> Here and there...
<shirish> Ubulette: hey ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: I have been enjoying your uploads, thanx
<Ubulette> glad to hear
<shirish> Ubulette: one thing though, any ideas about when the HTML video <embed> tag patch will be included in firefox-trunk?
<Ubulette> it's not already in ?
<Ubulette> oh, the svg demo
<shirish> Ubulette: don't think so... I'm subscribed to a bug which says the patch is not complete
<Ubulette> id ?
<shirish> Ubulette: no, the svg demo & html video <embed> are 2 different things/elements
<shirish> hang on lemme try if I can find that bug in the 350 odd bugs I am subscribed to ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: got it, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382267
<shirish> ;)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 382267 in DOM: HTML "Implement WHATWG Video spec" [Enhancement,New] 
<Ubulette> http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/firefox-video-element-patch-version-4.html
<Ubulette> it started from http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/svg-video-demo.html
<shirish> Ubulette: on the same page where it says it should be able to play the file it says
<shirish> Sorry, this browser does not support the video element.
<shirish> and I'm using today's build, of course not your fault or anything
<shirish> Ubulette: I'm guessing the bluishcoder guy/gal whoever jumped the gun a bit too early. It's not in the browser as of now.
<Ubulette> right, it's not there yet. the patch is 200K !
<Ubulette> will take time to be reviewed
<shirish> lol :P
<shirish> they wouldn't want any easy browser-execution hijack stuff, although I suspect some will still find a way :P
<Ubulette> I never said it will never enter, just that it usually takes time
<Jazzva> asac: I'll just do one quick change to ubufox patch. I forgot to add the "(Close LP: #...)" part to changelog. I'll be done in a few minutes and will post the link to the new diff...
<Jazzva> asac: Oh, I forgot there's no debian dir in my branch :)...
<shirish> (01:37:30  IST) Ubulette: I never said it will never enter, just that it usually takes time
<shirish> (01:37:30  IST) Ubulette: I never said it will never enter, just that it usually takes time
<shirish> Ubulette: where you talking to somebody else?
<Ubulette> to you
<Jazzva> asac: It's bug 134426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134426 in ubufox "[gutsy]  plugin finder service runs forever" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134426
<shirish> I never said anything about it entering now or something if you see my query was about if you had any idea when it will be coming up, but apparently you don't/didn't
<Jazzva> Ok... dinner/shower/smoke time... be back in an hour or so...
<shirish> Ubulette: nvm, just one of the things to look forward to I guess, I do hope though its there before milestone 9 otherwise it gets relegated to firefox-4 which is quite some time away :(
<shirish> Ubulette: feature-freeze is at milestone 9
<Ubulette> yep
<shirish> Ubulette: another thing with today's build one cannot download anything, say some archive or something from some file-hosting site
<Ubulette> you sure ? got not problem dling a file from my web site
<Ubulette> asac, mozilla bug 392852
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392852 in Build Config "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392852
<Ubulette> they bumped nspr requirement
<shirish> Ubulette: sure, for I tried downloading the same file over couple of times, then tried the same file from FF & it worked.
<Ubulette> url i can try ?
<shirish> Ubulette: can give but in private
<Ubulette> ok, unless you have one public
<shirish> Ubulette: nope, be careful, its for those who are under 21 ;)
<shirish> sorry meant over 21 ;)
<shirish> 2:15 a.m. here hence the slip-up
<Ubulette> worked for me
<Ubulette> instantaneous dl
<Ubulette> i'm older than that, and by far
<Ubulette> shirish, maybe it's one of your addons. did you try in safe mode ?
<Ubulette> some addons are known to be broken
<shirish> Ubulette: while you are right about addons being broken, none of the addons I have actually work. I just have them in the hope some of these authors wake up one day & say we are going to make them 3.0pre8 or pre9 compatible.
<Ubulette> as dl related addons, i only have favloc and download status bar, both not compatible with trunk
<Ubulette> i have 8 active out of 25 installed
<shirish> Ubulette: I have DownThemAll only
<shirish> you are luckier, I have none of 6 installed.
<Ubulette> asac, too bad, dbgsym produces ftbfs on nss
<shirish> Ubulette: another thing, installing an extension makes firefox-trunk segfautl :(
<shirish> segfault
<Ubulette> not much i can do. if you can reproduce and obtain a good stack trace, you may try to open a bug upstream
<shirish> ubotu stacktrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stacktrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> ubotu stack trace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stack trace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TimMc> Hey, what the crap is going on with youmortals.com?
<shirish> Ubulette: how is stacktrace different from backtrace?
<Ubulette> it's not :)
<shirish> Ubulette: it also uses gdb? or something else?
<shirish> For gdb doesn't wanna play with firefox-trunk
<Ubulette> gdb with the ddeb installed
<Ubulette> ddeb = dbgsym package
<shirish> Ubulette: I have always the -dbgsym installed, it might be not today's but yesterday's build, as you said today's -dbgsym failed to build.
<Ubulette> hmm, no
<Ubulette> i was talking about nss ddeb
<Ubulette> ff-trunk is fine as far i know
<shirish> Ubulette: oh something else , anyway here's the output trying to run gdb
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/671656
<shirish> Ubulette: revision is 2007082618
<Ubulette> run firefox-trunk -g
<Ubulette> not gdb firefox-trunk
<shirish> Ubulette: that works
<Ubulette> reason is firefox-trunk is a shell script, not a binary
<shirish> Ubulette: then in that case is there a log which happens somewhere or no?
<TimMc> There's a friggin' *adsquatter* on http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing
<Ubulette> TimMc, i think it's dead. you may want to go to https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive now
<Ubulette> it's temporary though (as it's beta lp)
<TimMc> Ubulette: In that case, it should probably be unlinked from the Ubuntu wiki.
<TimMc> Especially the Mozilla Team pages.
<Ubulette> i think it will
<Ubulette> it just occured in the last few days
<TimMc> It's a bit of a security risk, isn't it?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, u here ?
<shirish> Ubulette: I can give out all the printout as it came onto the stdout but don't know if it would be of any help or not.
<TimMc> Well, as long as folks know. -.-
<Ubulette> shirish, if it crashes using -g, just type 'bt'
<Ubulette> show my in pastebin what you get
<Ubulette> -my+me
<shirish> Ubulette: I was able to crash it successfully, although I didn't do just bt I did the whole thing http://pastebin.ca/671668
<shirish> if this doesn't help, can try again, this time just with bt
<shirish> Ubulette: line 68 is where the segmentation fault happened & firefox-trunk died.
<shirish> Ubulette: the name of the extension is DownthemAll , its the beta which I wanted to install.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ?
<shirish> Ubulette: another thing, please also look at line 24 & 27, some extra commands I had put before giving the run command to firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> its a shame it wasnt taken over it was moved
<gnomefreak> but let him think what he wants ;)
<shirish> gnomefreak: I'm running firefox-trunk -g (using the debugging symbols), have done bt (backtrace on it) anything else I need to do before quitting gdb?
<gnomefreak> shirish: did you read our bug page with the instructions on how to obtain backtrace?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 393309
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 393309 in Installer: XPInstall Engine "Crash @nsInstallTrigger::HandleContent when browsing directly to XPI file" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393309
<Ubulette> seems like your bug
<gnomefreak> shirish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you need something?
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: have you fixed the wiki?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: no not yet
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: i havent figured out that part yet
<asac_the_2nd> well .... at least remove the youmortals infos :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, nothing. just wanted you to deal with the guy ;)
<gnomefreak> i /msged him
<gnomefreak> it seems i forgot nspr
<Ubulette> i'm having some hard times with nss+dbgsym
<asac_the_2nd> ok removed the bogus apt lines for now
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx for the bug link subscribed myself, will go to sleep, 3:10 a.m. here now.
<gnomefreak> as soon as i figure this out ill put something there
<shirish> Ubulette: maybe tomorrow you can tell me more about nspr & stuff to me.
<shirish> thanx all guys
<Ubulette> sure
* shirish out
* gnomefreak rushes to get this done before storm hits harf
<gnomefreak> hard
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ty for coomenting on wiki
<asac_the_2nd>  np
<asac_the_2nd> how can we subscribe mt code to my branches?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<asac_the_2nd> i think firefox and thunderbird release branches
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: did you subscribe mt to your branches?
<asac_the_2nd> how did you do that?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. Role: Registrant
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: give me your links ill see what i can do
<asac_the_2nd> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac_the_2nd> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/thunderbird/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac_the_2nd> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac_the_2nd> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<asac_the_2nd> those should be it for now
<Ubulette> i didn't
<asac_the_2nd> interesting
<Ubulette> lp did that
<asac_the_2nd> why?
<gnomefreak> working on them :)
<asac_the_2nd> ah cool
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: i think gnomefreak did that
<Ubulette> lp told me to push fta@code.lp/~mt/foo
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: i doubt that this happens automatically
<Jazzva> Back..
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: those are then mt branches .. e.g. Role Author ... not Registratnt
<gnomefreak> all 4 are done
<asac_the_2nd> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/
<gnomefreak> mt is subscribed
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: thats interesting
<asac_the_2nd> so when is something a registrant
<asac_the_2nd> when is something an author ... and when subscriber?
<gnomefreak> when you make the branch
<gnomefreak> you register the (name)
<gnomefreak> like had to register sunbird before i could make the branch
<gnomefreak> i was registernt and author of one of the branches
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> can you explain it for the concrete examples on https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ ?
<asac_the_2nd> for instance, why is ubulette branch for xulrunner registrant?
<Ubulette> oh, i pushed to mt as fta without registering 1st
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you have to register nss-ubuntu-trunk
<gnomefreak> as a LP package?
<gnomefreak> before makeing the branch?
<asac_the_2nd> but ubuntu-2.0.0.x for mt isn't ?
<gnomefreak> look at your branch
<asac_the_2nd> (firefox ubuntu-2.0.0.x)
<gnomefreak> who registered firefox to LP?
<gnomefreak> maybe ian?
<gnomefreak> firefox was registered a long time ago im asssuming
<asac_the_2nd> no idea
<asac_the_2nd> so its a bug?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> me nor you registered it in LP
<asac_the_2nd> that mt is author of those branches?
<gnomefreak> mt is author because we made it ~mozillateam
<Ubulette> do you mean you can't push into xul ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: only you can
<asac_the_2nd> no ... i wonder why its different
<asac_the_2nd> he?
<gnomefreak> since its your authored branch
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i pushed in ~mt so i thought everyone here could push
<asac_the_2nd> no i doubt that
<asac_the_2nd> its pushed to mt ... so we all can push to that branch
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: only wayt to be registrant is to register the project with LP https://launchpad.net/projects/
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, what does lp tell you when you visit the branch ?
<gnomefreak> firefox was registered long before we took over it
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... xulrunner was not registered by Ubulette ??
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> it was already there, with no branch
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... i think i registered it
<asac_the_2nd> its all blurry ... nevermind
<asac_the_2nd> i will figure out at some point :)
<gnomefreak> ok im on the firefox LP page i can change regeristrant
<gnomefreak> who do you want as it?
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: for both branches its mz
<asac_the_2nd> mt
<asac_the_2nd> but still one is registrant ... the other auhtor
<gnomefreak> right now its mt-bugs afaict
<asac_the_2nd> so its probably not the "registrant"
<asac_the_2nd> i already looked at that
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: for what?
<gnomefreak> Change the owner of Mozilla Firefox
<gnomefreak> Current: 	Mozilla Bugs
<gnomefreak> New: 	(Choose)
<gnomefreak> This is: 	An existing person or team
<gnomefreak> A new team I'm creating here
<gnomefreak> The new team's name must begin with a lower-case letter or number, and contain only letters, numbers, dots, hyphens, or plus signs.
<asac_the_2nd> oh
<asac_the_2nd> yeah use mozillateam instead
<asac_the_2nd> its not mozilla bugs :)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/firefox start here
<asac_the_2nd> o ... me blind
<asac_the_2nd> yeah i probably didn't read the full line :)
<gnomefreak> changed
<gnomefreak> Driver:   Mozilla Team
<gnomefreak> anything else while im at it?
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> well all that are currently bugs should be team
<asac_the_2nd> if there are any
<gnomefreak> ill look into it this week if you remind me
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: you changed something else
<gnomefreak> im gonna be gone a good part of tuesday afaik
<asac_the_2nd> hopefully not all bug mail gets to team now
<asac_the_2nd> its still author
<gnomefreak> bug contact is still mt-bugs
<gnomefreak> i changed owner of the project
<gnomefreak> thats all i did
<asac_the_2nd> i dont understand why https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.trunk
<asac_the_2nd> is author ubulette
<asac_the_2nd> while all other branches under mt are author mozillateam
<gnomefreak> i can upload to it
<Ubulette> because i pushed with bzr+ssh://fta@code ?
<gnomefreak> would yuou like it changed?
<asac_the_2nd> wierd ... it wasn't done for those that i pushed :/
<asac_the_2nd> i changed it now ... i think author should be the same as ~USERNAME
<gnomefreak> you want mozillateam as author?
<asac_the_2nd> already done
<gnomefreak> yes that is all
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, look at iceowl.debian-0.x
<Ubulette> it's the same
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: yeah
<asac_the_2nd> ok fixed
<asac_the_2nd> i am unsure how to use the author field ... or what it means
<asac_the_2nd> for private branches its clear ... probably its ment to be something like "owner" ... or "driver" or "primary contact"
<asac_the_2nd> ?
<Ubulette> why did you only chnage xul ?
<asac_the_2nd> i changed sunbird as well
<asac_the_2nd> do we need the "nss.ubuntu.tag312a1b" ?
<asac_the_2nd> branch?
<asac_the_2nd> same for nspr ?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> that's the branch for gp
<asac_the_2nd> why?
<asac_the_2nd> trunk doesn't use the same tag?
<Ubulette> the trunk one is HEAD
<asac_the_2nd> why do we need that one in mozillateam?
<asac_the_2nd> is it a tag as well?
<Ubulette> same reason as ff-trunk
<asac_the_2nd> so you say that trunk uses a different tag in upstream code base than gp?
<asac_the_2nd> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<asac_the_2nd> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20070820
<Ubulette> yes
<asac_the_2nd> thats what gets checked out on trunk
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, mozilla bug 392852
<Ubulette> <ubotu> Mozilla bug 392852 in Build Config "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392852
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> they bumped nspr requirement
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392852 in Build Config "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392852
<asac_the_2nd> k
<Ubulette> so either we follow this for GP, or we don't
<asac_the_2nd> well ... why not name it ubuntu.trunk
<Ubulette> i jsut wanted all -trunk to be non tagged
<asac_the_2nd> and ubuntu.granparadiso then?
<Ubulette> and pair the frozen ones for gp
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. in that way we don't need new branches everytime they tag/upgrade
<asac_the_2nd> and bringing paradiso to next tag is as simple as merging up trunk to that branch?
<Ubulette> ff-trunk, nss-trunk, nspr-trunk   and ff-gp, nss-tag, nspr-tag
<asac_the_2nd> but why tag? that branch tracks the nspr/nss needed to build paradiso
<asac_the_2nd> why not express that in the name?
<Ubulette> nss-gp ?
<asac_the_2nd> don't you think its better to use that generic name?
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<Ubulette> ok, I don't mind
<asac_the_2nd> but just ubuntu.trunk ... ubuntu.granparadiso
<Ubulette> i was not very inspired
<asac_the_2nd> though i have no hard opinion about that
<asac_the_2nd> well ... we could just change it in launchpad if we want .... so easy enough
<asac_the_2nd> not really high prio ;)
<Ubulette> it's not readable if you drop the app name
<Ubulette> if project was the 1st column, then yes
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... i am ok to keep it for now
<asac_the_2nd> TimMc: I removed the urls from wiki for now ... thanks for the reminder
<TimMc> gnomefreak let me know what was going on
<TimMc> thanks
<TimMc> It looks like http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/ can be used instead.
<TimMc> Is this correct?
<asac_the_2nd> TimMc: about youmortals? ... subscription of archive sponsor ended
<asac_the_2nd> TimMc: well .. dogfood will disappear soon ... we will wait a few days and put in the final url directly
<TimMc> ok
<asac_the_2nd> TimMc:  have you tested that it works as apt line?
<TimMc> I have not.
<asac_the_2nd> i think it should be
<asac_the_2nd> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/ universe
<asac_the_2nd> but not sure
<TimMc> and which John Vivrito on the keyservers is the signer?
<TimMc> 3C1C3C2A or 64C5EE6D?
<asac_the_2nd> TimMc: thats obsolete as well ... i have no idea if and how the ppa will be signed
<TimMc> hmm, okay
<asac_the_2nd> but it almost certainly will not be john's key ;)
<TimMc> k :-)
<asac_the_2nd> thanks for caring though.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 379886
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 379886 in GFX: Thebes "Font preferences panel selects random fonts in cairo builds" [Major,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379886
<asac_the_2nd> hmm the second patch doesn't look like its really related
<asac_the_2nd> we probably want that on stable ffox ... or we even might have that already
<asac_the_2nd> at least mike has that patch in its xulrunner iirc
<Ubulette> just landed in trunk
<Ubulette> so it will be in my next build of xul too
<Ubulette> i'm still fighting with nss, it failed while doing the ddeb
<asac_the_2nd> thats strange ... failed hard or just empty ddeb?
<Ubulette> shlibsign failed
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... didn't we fix that?
<Ubulette> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib debian/libnss3-tools/usr/bin/shlibsign -v -i debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss/libnssdbm3.so
<Ubulette> NSS_Init failed: Failure to load dynamic library.
<asac_the_2nd> you see what it tries do load?
<asac_the_2nd> when did it break btw?
<asac_the_2nd> it worked a few days ago, right?
<Ubulette> open("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> readlink("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libnss3.so.0d", 0x805f518, 1023) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)
<Ubulette> open("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libsoftokn3.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> open("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libsoftokn3.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> open("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libsoftokn3.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> readlink fails as it's not a link
<Ubulette> then libsoftokn3.so is not there but in debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss.libsoftokn3.so
<asac_the_2nd>  but debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libnss3.so.0d exists?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac_the_2nd> hmmm did the patch need adaption?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe they changed the names?
<Ubulette> i don't think so
<asac_the_2nd> but shouldn't it be in usr/lib/nss/libsoftokn3.so ?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. isn't it in that place for stable+gp ?
<asac_the_2nd> looks suspicious close ... e.g. nss.lib -> nss/lib
<Ubulette> no, that's a typo
<Ubulette> here
<asac_the_2nd> then it looks like its exactly the thing the patch tries to tackle
<asac_the_2nd> you sure its applied?
<Ubulette> i did it last for libnssdbm3.so
<asac_the_2nd> yeah but softtoken loader is patched as well?
<Ubulette> hmm, no
<asac_the_2nd> jazzva ... where did you attach the patch to?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: well it was in the beginning ... maybe you dropped it?
<Ubulette> no it wasn't
<Ubulette> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.granparadiso/annotate/svn-v2%3A39874%40f4e3d8d1-d80b-0410-9133-bbc0d6b0e2e8-nss%2ftrunk?start_revid=fta%2Blaunchpad%40sofaraway.org-20070817224023-9lj1xlki5wcb2jfn&file_id=svn-v2%3A39874%40f4e3d8d1-d80b-0410-9133-bbc0d6b0e2e8-nss%2ftrunk-debian%2fpatches%2f80_security_build.dpatch
<Ubulette> gasp, ugly
<Ubulette> that's mike dpatch
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Umm... I sent it on some paste bin... Just the result of "bzr diff -r Rev1..Rev2"
<Jazzva> I'm not sure if patch should have that "== modified file.... ==" line...
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: i added a link to the diff to the bug now
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: the urls doesn't yield a thing
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: iirc we looked at the patch when we had troubles because of dbm
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Thanks :)...
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: rev 11 is really huge ... we should have done that in multiple steps :)
<asac_the_2nd> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.ubuntu.granparadiso/changes
<Ubulette> 681 	 LIBRARY_NAME = softokn
<Ubulette> 		682 	 LIBRARY_VERSION = 3
<Ubulette> 		683 	 MAPFILE = $(OBJDIR)/softokn.def
<Ubulette> 		684 	+SO_VERSION = 0d
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> it's sonamed
<asac_the_2nd> well ... then it should be in /usr/lib =
<asac_the_2nd> ?
<Ubulette> apparently not as it's beeing signed
<Ubulette> using nss loader
<asac_the_2nd> yes... i think there is something messy
<asac_the_2nd> regardless of that it probably won't help, we should try to untangle rev 11 tomorrow so we can submit the quiltification to debian ...
<Ubulette> libnss3-dev.links:usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so
<Ubulette> rules:  $(foreach lib,libsoftokn3.so.0d nss/libfreebl3.so nss/libnssdbm3.so, \
<Ubulette> it's all wrong
<Ubulette> we soname it, then sign it
<asac_the_2nd> i think the proper sequence would be -> 1. quiltification -> refresh quilt patches -> upgrade to trunk
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<Ubulette> we should either not sign it, or un-sonamed it and move it in nss
<Ubulette> lsof /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so
<Ubulette> COMMAND    PID USER  FD   TYPE DEVICE   SIZE    NODE NAME
<Ubulette> gnome-pan 6089  fta mem    REG    8,1 236008 6394133 /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<Ubulette> liferea-b 6200  fta mem    REG    8,1 236008 6394133 /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<Ubulette> so we keep it there and not sign it
<asac_the_2nd> yeah its right soname it
<asac_the_2nd> and its right to have it in /usr/lib
<asac_the_2nd> and its right to shlibsign it :)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac_the_2nd> unless we added the shlibsign :) ... but i think it works proper in gutsy
<Ubulette> the loader is not able to load so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> $ ls /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.*
<asac_the_2nd> /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.0d.chk  /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so  /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> well ... it works there
<asac_the_2nd> the link is just from dev package
<Ubulette> not in a clean chroot, it's signed *before* the link is created
<asac_the_2nd> ireally doubt that the loader loads libsoftokn3 at all ... its linked in
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: what do you mean? i didn't say that the link should be there ... i said it works without the link as well
<asac_the_2nd> i mean for our stable nss it *works* ... and its placed like above
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. not in /usr/lib/nss
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-18
<[reed]> fta: a ton of Mozilla people hate Hg
<[reed]> if something else came along that was better
<[reed]> we'd totally switch
<fta> i'm surprised you didn't jump on git. what was it ? win support ?
<[reed]> yeah, win support
<fta> it seems it improved a lot recently
<gnomefreak> anyone around yet?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do we really need to package chatzilla since you packaged the other extension thar is pretty much same (as far as i can tell)
<XioNoX> hi !
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> good weekend ?
<asac> yep
<asac> went to an island where a friend is living now ;)
<XioNoX> nice
<XioNoX> what is the program for today ?
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> i didnt work anything out yet
<asac> did you think about what i ment?
<asac> like activating the menu entry when we the event comes from current selected tab?
<XioNoX> I've think about it
<XioNoX> but I don't really understand it
<XioNoX> :)
<XioNoX> this : <asac> XioNoX: sure. ... remind me that i wanted to tell you something about that
<XioNoX> <asac> XioNoX: once you implemented that events from the current active tab automatically active the menu ?
<asac> XioNoX: right. so i already said what I wanted to tell you
<asac> the last line should make it clear
<XioNoX> seem to work
<XioNoX> :)
<asac> cool
<asac> so where are we now?
<asac> XioNoX: we have a working menu entry?
<asac> that - once clicked - can gather the current mime types?
<asac> and open the "plugin wizard" with those plugin infos?
<XioNoX> not yet
<XioNoX> but soon :)
<asac> XioNoX: i think getpluginInfo is nice, but its not reall what we want
<asac> from the mime-type perspective
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> e.g. now we get _all_ mime-types the plugin supports
<asac> but what we want is just the mime-type that the content of the website uses
<XioNoX> but if there are many different mimetypes ?
<asac> XioNoX: what do you mean?
<asac> XioNoX: the idea is to gather the mime-types used on the tab
<XioNoX> I agree
<asac> not the mime-types supported by all plugins used on the tab
<asac> with getPluginInfo we do the latter
<XioNoX> I don't get it
<asac> what in particular isnt clear?
<XioNoX> <asac> XioNoX: the idea is to gather the mime-types used on the tab
<XioNoX> it is what we do, no ?
<asac> no
<asac> you use getPluginInfo
<asac> which gives you all mime-types supported
<asac> look at about:plugins
<asac> when you look at that page in firefox you see that every plugin can support many mime-types
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> not 100% sure
<asac> XioNoX: have you tried a page with just flash on?
<asac> is there still the "director" mime-type?
<XioNoX> but getPluginInfo return mimetype of content who are not supported
<asac> if so, getPluginInfo is wrong
<asac> he?
<XioNoX> no no
<asac> "not supported"?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> if you don't have flashplugin installed
<XioNoX> and you go on youtube
<XioNoX> he will give you he mimetype of flash stuff
<XioNoX> youtube return only flash
<XioNoX> mimetype
<asac> yes
<asac> and since getPluginInfo also gives you the "director" mime-type
<asac> we would ask the user to select alternatives for a mime-type he doesnt care about
<XioNoX> but it is because director is present on the page
<XioNoX> if you go on youtube the only mimtype present is flash stuff
<XioNoX> director mimetype  is because there are director content on the adobe testpage
<XioNoX> the point is I'm not sure that the "plugin wizard" can handle many différent mimetypes
<XioNoX> if there are different content on the page
<asac> XioNoX: ah... cool
<asac> XioNoX: so next is to open the plugin finder wizard (the old and rotten one) with the mimeInfo Array
<XioNoX>  rotten?
<asac> XioNoX: scratch that
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> the original pluginfinderwizard that is currently implemented in ubufox
<asac> Jazzva: i wanted to upload nspluginwrapper to intrepid
<Jazzva> asac, ok... I think there's still the problem with popping-out of nsviewer
<Jazzva> but maybe that's just me ;).
<Jazzva> but, it's there in the older version too, so I don't think we will have a real regression
<Jazzva> I'm having troubles with threads in the school project. Some of them are still sleeping, even after they should be woken up :).
<gnomefreak> anyone else have issues with the latest kernel "-5" (file system is read only?) also lose the system beep?
<gnomefreak> which in turn makes it impossible to configure X so now there is no X with -5
<asac> Jazzva: threads are easy to deadlock ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... i had issues with file-system
<asac> gnomefreak: but that was just for one boot
<asac> since then its working
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, related to chatzilla... I hadn't get snowl to work, when I was packaging it... neither from package, nor from xpi
<Jazzva> asac, apparently :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ah i only tried one boot the second boot i got a ncurses screen with repair, boot, config X and one other dont remember
<asac> Jazzva: threads in Java, python, C?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ah ok. and is chatzilla gonna be a special build since it is in a java dir and due to XUL?
<asac> Jazzva: does snowl have native components?
<Jazzva> asac, Java...
<Jazzva> asac, native components?
<gnomefreak> i would assume its same set up as chatzilla
<gnomefreak> or atleast close
<Jazzva> asac, actually, I'm still investigating why it blocks. The receive in that socket works great, and the send just started blocking for some reason...
<gnomefreak> i will look for source for chatzilla today but i have a feeling the XUL is gonna cause this to be something where XPI.TEMPLATE
<gnomefreak> doesnt work
<gnomefreak> sound juicer needs a kick in arse
<asac> Jazzva: why do you want to do threads?
<asac> Jazzva: native components == components/*.so files exist
<Jazzva> asac, well, I need a thread for that listens for new connections, and then threads that will do the communication with clients and workstations (thats on server-side)... something like that
<Jazzva> s/for that/that/
<Jazzva> asac, seems that snowl doesn't have native components
<asac> Jazzva: the modern way of doing this is using nio
<asac> e.g. non-blocking IO
<asac> for that you dont need threads
<Jazzva> will read a bit about that :)
<asac> Jazzva: anyway. what you need to do if you want to do multiple threads
<asac> is implement a work queue that the clients poll on and where the server puts the work received from the clients
<asac> in that way you shouldnt dead lock
<asac> e.g. new Client() { public void run() { while(workQueue.isntDead()) { Work work = workQueue.nextWork(mytimeoutinms); } }
<asac> e.g. new Client() { public void run() { while(workQueue.isntDead()) { Work work = workQueue.nextWork(mytimeoutinms); processWork(work); } }
<asac> ;)
<asac> well actually ;)
<asac> e.g. new Runnable() { public void run() { while(workQueue.isntDead()) { Work work = workQueue.nextWork(mytimeoutinms); sendWorkToClient(work, client); } }
<asac> and then Thread t = new Thread(runnable); t.start();
<asac> workQueue needs to be a threadsafe mutex obviously
<Jazzva> right... but now that's not a problem :)
<Jazzva> server thread regularly checks for new messages from client and it fetches them fine...
<Jazzva> the problem is when I try to send a message from that thread... that's when everything locks... and I got another idea now :)
<asac> well s/client/workstation/
<asac> Jazzva: from which thread are you trying to send?
<asac> maybe your "send" method is synchronized and when that send blocks everything else is waiting for it?
<Jazzva> hmm... let me see... might be... i was experimenting with wait()/notify() and maybe I forgot to remove synchronized, when I found out where I need to use wait() and notify()
<Jazzva> that actually might be the problem... but then I don't know how to solve it :)
<Jazzva> I made my SocketCommunicator class that has methods for sending/receiving strings/Objects, and I kept getting NullPointerExceptions when I tried to send as soon as I started the server, because the SocketCommunicator still wasn't initialized
<Jazzva> s/wasn't initialized/didn't finish initialization/
<Jazzva> hmm... let's se
<Jazzva> see
<asac> Jazzva: you should use preexisting thread safe work queues
<asac> instead of reinventing and trying to implement a mutex on your own
<asac> though its fun to actually do it ;)
<asac> Jazzva: the code snippet about is basically the "work dispatcher" code that should work
<asac> the server socket will be read from another thread, which puts new Work(....) into that work queue
<Jazzva> I think the thread where it reads/writes from/to socket is the problematic one :)
<Jazzva> let's see if it will work now
<asac> sounds shaky
<asac> Jazzva: personally i would use a tiny embedded http server
<asac> err, servlet engine
<Jazzva> I'm still not that much expirienced :)
<asac> jetty ;)
<asac> you can start that and implement the "job accept code" in a servlet then
<Jazzva> jetty?
<asac> but well
<asac> Jazzva: http://docs.codehaus.org/display/JETTY/Embedding+Jetty
<asac> http://www.mortbay.org/jetty-6/
<asac> but well. maybe the idea of that school project is to learn about how to use socket on the low-level ;)
<asac> not sure
<Jazzva> maybe... :)
<Jazzva> I suppose it would be, since they thought us with using threads and sockets and the rest...
<Jazzva> asac, synchronized was the problem...
<Jazzva> But I'm still not sure why it was messing up... all the initialization is done in the constructor, so it shouldn't call a method, until a constructor is done. by that time, all attributes should be initialized, but I still got null pointers for some...
<Jazzva> ah no... I was stupid :)
<Jazzva> The problem wasn't there... It was in the sendMsg method, that was always sending to fixed client (for testing purposes), but didn't check if the client exists...
<Jazzva> Thanks for the help :)
<Jazzva> Once I put up that check no more null pointers
<gnomefreak> if using .xpi i unpack it but do i push bleh.xpi to .upstream branch?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no... you should just push the source of the unpacked xpi
<gnomefreak> ok thought so
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<gnomefreak> i will see what i can do with chatzilla than
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<asac> Jazzva: just removing synchronized will probably cause concurrency issues
<asac> Jazzva: you ned to use thread safe work queue ;)
<Jazzva> but this is just for sending/receiving. each thread has it's own socket communicator, so there shouldn't be problems :)
<Jazzva> each thread has it's own input and output streams, so that should be fine... right?
<gnomefreak> what does -d do for cvs? cvs --help dpesnt well help
<Jazzva> -d cvs_root_directory
<Jazzva> Use  cvs_root_directory as the root directory pathname of the repository.  Overrides the setting of the  $CVSROOT  environment  variable. See node `Repository' in the CVS manual.
<Jazzva> that's what man cvs says
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<gnomefreak> its telling me i didnt set the CVSROOT environment variable. and i did with CVSROOT=:pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot
<asac> Jazzva: well ... but how do you get the input to the output stream?
<asac> there should be some inter-thread boundary which you need to pass using proper synchronization
<asac> in almost all cases.
<asac> (because you onlyhave one serversocket thread and multiple client socket threads)
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> hmm.. probably. I didn't think of that...
<Jazzva> I thought of sending clientId before message when I start testing with multiple clients
<Jazzva> I assumed that serverSocket.accept() returns a Socket and that some underlying code will take care that it sends to the right client on the other side, and not to all of them :)
<Jazzva> i'll assume it really does that. If it fails in multi-client environment, I'll start sending client ID before message :)
<gnomefreak> should i remove CVS dir before pushing or even CVS in any dir
<Jazzva> I think you should...
<Jazzva> those are just used for cvs management, not for the extension
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> makes life easier
<Jazzva> np :)
<gnomefreak> shhhhhh dont tell anyone but im kind of liking doing extensions
<Jazzva> hehe :)... you have my full support
<gnomefreak> ok will work the dirty part of these in a few
<rbu> asac: hey there
<rbu> asac: so i've been trying your NM07 branch, you're pretty much syncing against upstream at this point, right?
<rbu> asac: i have had one problem in general, you probably did not stumble upon that yet
<rbu> asac: NetworkManager-0.7.0_pre/system-settings/src/org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings.service.in is too long of a filename, tar ignores it (at make dist)
<asac> rbu: hmm ... sounds wierd
<asac> rbu: i am synching regularly
<asac> rbu: which branch are you tracking
<asac> ?
<asac> main.eni
<asac> ?
<rbu> asac: yep
<rbu> asac: well, it's not a problem in your branch
<asac> rbu: the packages i built work
<rbu> asac: yeah, i know. you do bzr export or something?
<asac> yes. i dont want the autotools files anyway as i recreate them during package built
<rbu> asac: i'm editing configure.in to add a '_pre' at the version number, which makes the directory name longer
<asac> rbu: well. i doubt that the problem is the 4 more letters
<asac> probably there is something hardcoded somewhere which makes the tarball forget about that service file
<rbu> asac: it is! tar in dump mode only allows 99 characters in path
<asac> rbu: how do you edit configure.in?
<rbu> asac: well, edit the "AC_INIT(NetworkManager, 0.7.0", ./autogen.sh and make dist
<asac> rbu: how can tar be dumber than tar cvzf?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38478/
<rbu> asac: http://rafb.net/p/1azELZ79.html
<asac> that path must be much longer as it prefixes Development/ubuntu/network-manager/ ...
<asac> and it works as you can see in the paste
<rbu> asac: mind the last two lines
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard of anyone other than Matt G being email bombed yet?
<asac> rbu: yeah
<asac> rbu: strange. looks like a problem in make dist then
<rbu> asac: yeah, it is. i wonder if i should ignore it and not change the name, or bug upstream to shorten the filename
<asac> rbu: use bzr export ;)
<asac> well ... but that doesnt add you the autotools things
<asac> not sure
<asac> i dont read anything of the 99 constraint in manpage of tar
<asac> is it automake that complains about that? maybe they check for 99 because BSD tar cannot do more?
<rbu> asac: it is tar that complains, but it is automake that tells tar to use "o"
<rbu> --old-archive ... like --format=v7; -o exhibits this behavior when creating an archive (deprecated behavior)
<rbu> hmm.. telling it to use a newer tar format works
<rbu> yay
<rbu> asac: as here http://www.cygwin.com/ml/automake/2004-11/msg00118.html
<asac> argh
<asac> what a pain
<asac> not my problem :)
<asac> rbu: i think you could just repack the "normal" make dist thing
<asac> and rename the top level dir
<asac> once upstream hits the 99 char boundary, they will probabyl think what to do
<asac> if you want, you can send an email to networkmanager-list of course
<rbu> asac: all hacks! i'll prepare that one line patch and send it upstream
<asac> yep
<asac> breave
<asac> brave ;)
<rbu> asac: why? bad experience with accepting patches?
<rbu> asac: otherwise, i'll harrass you to apply it in your branch :-P
<asac> no
<asac> go upstream
<asac> brave == appreciated ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what version is the following
<gnomefreak> # 12/03/01, ChatZilla 0.8.5, <rginda@netscape.com>
<gnomefreak> Shipped with 0.9.7.
<rbu> asac: mail is out, i'll go on testing then
<asac> good
<asac> XioNoX: managed to open plugin finder wizard?
<gnomefreak> there seems to be a 0.9.83 as well but the above came from upstream changelog
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> asac
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, paste it somewhere..
<asac> XioNoX: rock ;)
<asac> XioNoX: please commit it as an intermediate checkpoint ;)
<XioNoX> but there are a problem :(
<asac> what is it?
<XioNoX> 2problems
<XioNoX> if there are many mimetypes, the progressbar get stuck...
<asac> huh?
<asac> which progressbar?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519226  and 0.9.83 is mentioned at http://www.hacksrus.com/~ginda/chatzilla/
<XioNoX> of the plugin finder
<gnomefreak> 0.9.83 isnt from CVS nor can be gotten from it
<XioNoX> secondly, it don't save the mimetypes in the tab
<XioNoX> weird, because it was working before
<gnomefreak> ah its a nightly build
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, use 0.8.5
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok thanks
<Jazzva> In the previous changelog entry it said "Shipped with Mozilla 0.9.4, 0.9.5, and 0.9.6", so I suppose that's what 0.9.7 means
<Jazzva> np :)
<gnomefreak> thats what i pushed it as but just needed to make sure
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, did you download from cvs or a xpi file?
<asac> XioNoX: ok maybe the broken progressbar is because of the empty mime-type array?
<asac> (which probably is an untested special case)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, on that site you can download chatzilla 0.9.83. maybe you downloaded from old cvs? (just a thought)
<XioNoX> maybe
<XioNoX> asac, normally there are only the mimetype in the array ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: it seems CVS wasnt updated
<gnomefreak> so i guess .xpi it is
<Jazzva> maybe... if it's really 0.8.5, then it's really old
<Jazzva> (and I was confused why they mention mozilla 0.9.7 :))
<gnomefreak> me too
<asac> XioNoX: no. its an array of pluginInfo iirc
<asac> XioNoX: look in the pluginfinder wizard code
<asac> (e.g. what does it do witih the window argument)
<asac> maybe you also are missing another window argument
<asac> maybe error console spits out anything
<XioNoX> no missing window argument
<XioNoX> error console didn't work
<XioNoX> how do you see the error if there are an error in the error console ? :)
<asac> err ... cant parse that.
<XioNoX> :)
<asac> rephrase?
<XioNoX> nevermind
<asac> XioNoX: window.arguments[0].plugins[item]
<asac> thats the element that we need to set ;)
<asac> (i guess you figured that)
<XioNoX> I think I've find my error
<XioNoX> I'me doing : var pluginInfo = getPluginInfo(aEvent.target);
<XioNoX>     pluginsArray[pluginInfo.mimetype] = pluginInfo;
<XioNoX> and then extracting the mymetype form the array
<XioNoX> and then putting it in another array
<asac> ok
<asac> isnt pluginsArray the array that needs to be accessible through window.arguments[0].plugins ?
<XioNoX> cool
<XioNoX> it works
<asac> ;)
<asac> yay.
<asac> commit it as a milestone :)
<XioNoX> but  window.arguments[0].plugins can't be an array of array
<asac> XioNoX: after that commit, maybe you could do some code cleanup?
<XioNoX> if it is like house cleanup, i'll not like it
<asac> e.g. like using the proper case for variables (e.g. not .PluginUsed, but .pluginUsed), making indentation consistent and also removing any commented code that was added for testing?
<fta> bug 244366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244366 in cairo "cairo fails to build against fontconfig 2.6.0-1ubuntu2" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244366
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. but dirty code is just ugly :(
<gnomefreak> is flock in our repos?
<fta> in my ppa only
<gnomefreak> ah that would be why
<XioNoX> asac, I agree, i'm just kidding ;)
<fta> problem ?
<gnomefreak> fta: no just working out depends
<XioNoX> asac, cleanup before or after the push ?
<asac> XioNoX: first push
<asac> XioNoX: then do a cleanup commit
<asac> test that and push ;)
<XioNoX> okay !
<fta> asac, i proposed a branch merge 3 days ago using the lp feature. it's easy to use. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/apport/apport/+merge/758
<asac> yep
<asac> fta: maybe ask pitti whether he got a mail. problem is that the merge request mail might not go out if the user explicitly selected mail from that branch before the feature landed
<fta> yet, it didn't get any attention
<fta> seems he's not here right now
<XioNoX> pushed
<asac> fta: hmm. pitti is usually super-responsive
<asac> (i dont know anyone who better follows up on his tasks then him)
<gnomefreak> would be nice if they included a License somewhere either on website or in package :(
<asac> fta: maybe he is on holiday ... or travelling is my guess
<asac> and over weekend doesnt really count for "getting" attention
<coolbhavi> asac, hello
<coolbhavi> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diggler/+bug/254614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254614 in diggler "Please merge diggler 0.9-16 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> asac, just one thing, how can I replace the onclick='"" of the menuitem ? because even if it is gray I can clic on it
<asac> XioNoX: huh? how do you grey it?
<XioNoX> disabled="true"
<asac> XioNoX: well. i think you should us a proper command
<asac> and not onclick
<asac> XioNoX: maybe use "oncommand=..:"
<asac> that might work as well
<asac> (not 100% sure though)
<coolbhavi> asac, you told to discuss in this channel about the dependencies
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, important question, chat text (or image) can I put in the statusbar ?
<XioNoX> err what text
<asac> XioNoX: try the puzzle piece
<asac> (image)
<XioNoX> where it is ?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> XioNoX: just use something for now ... we replace it later
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> np
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519258
<XioNoX> anything to change ?
<asac> XioNoX: maybe make tabSelected a prototype function as well (for consistency) ... and use a different var name for "stuffy" :-P
<asac> otherwise that file looks quite clean
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: consider to write a short instruction on top of the file (e.g. whats the idea)
<asac> just two or three sentences
<asac> but not high prio
<asac> add license header please
<XioNoX> the xul ? the js ?
<asac> look at other files
<XioNoX> the commit ?
<asac> XioNoX: the file you pasted was .js, right?
<asac> XioNoX: the .xul/xml files need proper cleanup as well
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> ;)
<asac> please paste them as well
<XioNoX> ok
<gnomefreak> is anyone on irc.mozilla.org by chanec?
<gnomefreak> chance*
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> asac: i need upstream contact for chatzilla
<asac> who is that?
<gnomefreak> it says "i'm" but not who
<asac> do you have his nick?
<gnomefreak> the sites dont tell me neither
<gnomefreak> asac: nope just "I'm"
<asac> isnt the name for chatzilla guy on AMO?
<asac> Gijs Kruitbosch, Robert Ginda, Samuel Sieb, James Ross
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519261
<asac> are named there
<gnomefreak> asac:  just as contributers
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519260
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. go to that channel and ask ;)
<gnomefreak> list all of them as upsteam contact?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you have emails. you can also list active IRC channels as upstream project
<asac> err contact
<asac> XioNoX: i prefer to break long xml lines in multiple lines, by attribute name
<asac> e.g.
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> <test attr1="attr"
<asac>     attr2="attr2
<asac> hmm
<asac>       attr2="attr2
<asac>       attr3="attr3"
<asac>       attr4="attr4">
<XioNoX> for each attribute ?
<asac> yes.
<XioNoX> or just here put the oncommand on a new line ?
<asac> especially when there are long attributes like "code"
<asac> i like a new line per-attribute
<asac> but both are ok
<asac> you can also go for the "< 80 chars" width approach
<asac> XioNoX: does the oncommand thing work?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> good crack
<asac> how about the .xbl?
<asac> XioNoX: err .... label="aaaa"
<asac> why that?
<asac> why actually a complete new panel?
<asac> isnt an img enough?
<asac> (sorry, for my ignorance, maybe your approach is right, but please check that it is and that we do the minimal thing)
<asac> ok looks to be right
<asac> firebug and greasemonkey do it that way too
<asac> nice
<XioNoX> maybe you prefer "b" ? :D
<asac> b?
<asac> do we need a label at all?
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<XioNoX> for the moment I don't have any image
<XioNoX> so it is just to see it for the moment
<asac> XioNoX: use something ;)
<XioNoX> I need to add a licence block ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes.
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: the same license we use in the other files
<XioNoX>   - The Original Code is distro-mods.
<XioNoX>   -
<XioNoX>   - The Initial Developer of the Original Code is
<XioNoX>   - Canonical Ltd.
<XioNoX>   - Portions created by the Initial Developer are Copyright (C) 2007
<XioNoX>   - the Initial Developer. All Rights Reserved.
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519264 fot he .js file
<XioNoX> what should i write on it ?
<asac> XioNoX: look at other files we created as new
<asac> replace me with you there
<asac> the file you are looking at was copied from mozilla source ... thus the other contributor
<XioNoX> I remove all the :  * The Original Code is Plugin Finder Service.
<XioNoX>  *
<XioNoX>  * The Initial Developer of the Original Code is
<XioNoX>  * IBM Corporation.
<XioNoX>  * Portions created by the IBM Corporation are Copyright (C) 2004
<XioNoX>  * IBM Corporation. All Rights Reserved.
<XioNoX> form the JS ?
<asac> XioNoX: he?
<asac> no
<asac> look at other files that were not copied from upstream sources
<asac> content/overlay.js
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: shoudl i be using "firefox-chatzilla"? im thinking no since it supports sonbird, flock, firefox, seamonkey
<XioNoX> I remplace it by that : * The Original Code is distro-mods.
<XioNoX>  *
<XioNoX>  * The Initial Developer of the Original Code is
<XioNoX>  * Canonical Ltd.
<XioNoX>  * Portions created by the Initial Developer are Copyright (C) 2007
<XioNoX>  * the Initial Developer. All Rights Reserved. ?
<asac> yes ... but do s/distro-mods/ubufox/ :)
<asac> and the year
<asac> you could also change the initial developer, but since i worked quite a bit on that as well, maybe Canonical Ltd. is ok. your choice
<XioNoX> I'll let it :)
<asac> XioNoX: do the same for the .xml and xul file
<XioNoX> ok, done
<asac> good
<asac> pushed?
<XioNoX> just about the "aaaa", what should i do ?
<asac> use some picture instead
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: use:
<XioNoX> chrome://mozapps/skin/plugins/pluginGeneric.png
<asac> XioNoX: chrome://mozapps/skin/plugins/pluginGeneric-16.png
<asac> that one
<asac> yes
<asac> good XioNoX ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i have another side-task (fixing bugs on other features you already implemented) :)
<asac> XioNoX: but since you are quite expert now ;) ... it shouldnt be hard
<rbu> asac: oh, and the most recent docs/libnm-glib changes broke make dist completely
<asac> XioNoX: the restart notification doesnt pop-up in _all_ tabs ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i think you know how to do that properly now?
<XioNoX> i'll figure this out
<asac> rbu: you mean the main.eni push i did today?
<rbu> asac: yep
<XioNoX> but first I put the icon in the statusbar
<asac> XioNoX: i think you can do that when you feel blocked on the other feature
<asac> (the alternative plugin feature)
<asac> should be easy food ;)
<asac> yep ... do that ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you asked me to merge my firegpg branch with ~dev branch and cant due to a new package. what would you like me to do with bug 227945? is this something you will do if not what should i do to continue with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227945 in firegpg "[needs packaging] Please package FireGPG extension for Firefox " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227945
<asac> gnomefreak: you think all is lost for firefox-3.0 bug count?
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean?
<asac> gnomefreak: how many open bugs do we have against firefox-3.0?
<gnomefreak> asac: oh hell i dont know i havent checked email in maybe 4-5 days
<asac> gnomefreak: so the firegpg branches are ready?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> builds and installs and works
<gnomefreak> when i get done with chatzilla today/tomorrow i will look at bug count
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> take me forever to do things is becaue wrist cant handle alot atm
<asac> sure
<asac> brave still
<XioNoX> asac, done
<asac> XioNoX: pushed?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> cool
<asac> ill pull that in a minute
<XioNoX> pull ?
<asac> which revision?
<XioNoX> 100
<asac> XioNoX: bzr pull (update branch)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> got it
<asac> lets see
<XioNoX> I should get the notificationbar stuff from bazaar, or it haven't changed since this time ?
<asac> XioNoX: not sure :) ... its your branch. i cannot write to it ;)
<asac> so it probably hasnt changed
<asac> (maybe you forget to push though ;))
<asac> XioNoX: the alternate thing works greta
<asac> rock
<XioNoX> cool
<asac> XioNoX: one comment: "Get alternatives" -> "Manage Plugins Used ..."
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: the menu entry
<asac> ;)
<asac> XioNoX: and maybe put that to the View menu
<XioNoX> I keep the 3 dots ?
<asac> XioNoX: for now ... i just asked our usability guy for input
<asac> XioNoX: so maybe wait a bit until i have input from him
<XioNoX> ok, no problem
<rbu> asac: seems i messed up. it works, but you have to build the whole baby before running make dist. well...
<asac> rbu: ouch
<asac> rbu: just sh autogen.sh isnt enough?
<rbu> asac: the libnm-glib documentation must be built, and for some obscure reason, that needs libnm-glib compiled
<rbu> asac: is your branch an exact copy of NM upstream right now, or do you carry any patches in there?
<asac> rbu: i carry the "eni/ifupdown" system-settings changes
<asac> thats all
<asac> you can do a simple bzr diff
<rbu> asac: i'm not fluent in bzr yet, i only got pull to work :-P
<fta> leaving for sports, wish me no rain
<asac> fta: enjoy
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, sorry... I was off for a while. Sure, go with chatzilla. I think that we have set that up before to not use "mozilla-" or "firefox-" and similar in extensions' names.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats was i thought thanks
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> be back
<asac> rbu: bzr diff -r2752.1.686
<asac> rbu: (if you have the latest main.eni)
<rbu> ahh, now i actually get how those log messages are structured
<asac> rbu: yep. the upstream branch is still in the mani.eni branc
<asac> just with a certain revision ;)
<asac> you can even extract the unmodified upstream branch by bzr branch -r2752.1.686 path/to/main.eni
<rbu> asac: is "network-manager.07.eni" your local branch nick?
<asac> rbu: yes
<asac> its == main.eni
 * asac break
<XioNoX> asac, apperently it is 1 notificationbox per tab, and not for the whole firefox. People recomand me to use the same box than the one who notify that a download is over
<asac> XioNoX: right.
<asac> XioNoX: thus, you need to iterate through all windows + all tabs
<asac> XioNoX: and display the notification everywhere
<asac> ;)
<asac> XioNoX: err, i dont want to use a dialog (e.g. download is over)
<asac> cant remember how the download thing looks like though
<XioNoX> http://xulfr.org/wiki/RessourcesLibs/Alerts
<asac> XioNoX: no. thats a temporary notification
<asac> XioNoX: we want something where the user can click on
<asac> to do the actual restart
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> i think displaying the current notificationbox is the right thing to do ... we just have to do it for all tabs
<asac> shouldnt be that hard
<XioNoX> all the gurus from xulfr sayd that it is not possible or very difficult :(
<asac> XioNoX: hah ... that should make it even more tempting to show that they are wrong :)
<asac> XioNoX: you should be able to iterate through all tabs
<XioNoX> or maybe create an overlay
<XioNoX> and isplaying over the tabs
<asac> XioNoX: that would be another alternative ... but i'd suggest that you try to iterate through all tabs and display a notification box everywhere there
<XioNoX> how ? do you have an idea ?
<asac> XioNoX: well ... you already know how to access the selectedtab right?
<asac> there should be an array field or something with all tabds
<asac> then get the browser from each tab and get the notificationbox from there ... that should make it appear everywhere
<asac> (i hope
<asac> )
<XioNoX> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets:Tabbed_browse
<XioNoX> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets:Tabbed_browser
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:tabbrowser
<XioNoX> I'll read again this page
<asac> thats the api of tabbrowser
<asac> (api is always more complete than examples)
<asac> XioNoX: it has a nodelist: "browsers"
<asac> investigate in that direction
<sebner> asac: so, checked wmnetselector?
<asac> sebner: i looked at it, yes.
<asac> sebner: give me bug id again :)
<sebner> asac: well I just asked if I can edit the manpage directly ^^
<asac> sebner: ah. if there is no patchsystem, then yes. just remember to accribically document that in changelog
<asac> e.g. name the file touche, why it was touched and how it was touched
<asac> its more important to properly document things in changelog if there is no patchsystem
<sebner> asac: sure! thanks :) (anyway we should remove it from the archive :P)
<asac> adding a patchsystem will only cause merge pain in future
<asac> sebner: why .... doesnt it work anymore?
<sebner> asac: 2001 is untrue :P
<asac> ehe
<asac> maybe it just means that its stable ;)
<asac> aka mature
<sebner> wb asac
<sebner> stable is untrue :P
<asac> hehe ;)
<asac> sebner: let me know when you have finished the change ;)
<asac> sebner: ah ... when you change something that makes it unusable for iceweasel/iceape, better remove them from suggests
<asac> (i think i remember that this was one of these cases here)
<rbu> asac: dan accepted the tar/automake patch
<asac> rbu: jup. just saw that ;)
<asac> rbu: good
<rbu> asac: you actually read all on that list?
<asac> rbu: yes.
<asac> it gets directly to my inbox even ;)
<asac> (low traffic)
<rbu> asac: bad filtering
<asac> why ... inbox is only place i know that i will see ;)
<asac> everything is just "when I have time"
<rbu> asac: are we talking commit list or the networkmanager-list ?
<bdrung> asac: htmlvalidator is platform depending firefox plugin (needs c and c++ libs). i have split the binary package into one platform depending and one platform independ. does xpi.mk support that?
<asac> which becomes rare everyday
<asac> bdrung: it supports that: the only requirement is that the BUILD_COMMAND produces and .xpi
<asac> so you can couple a build system  + xpi.mk
<asac> of course only if you use the upstream sources
<asac> (which you did)
<asac> only think i'd like to see is having this in a bzr branch
<asac> with .upstream being the sources
<asac> bdrung: if you commit to work on this, we can also upload the extension as is ... however, that doesnt count as long-term scalable, because only extensions packaged in bzr will be covered by the mozillateam large-scale maintenance approach
<bdrung> asac: i will upload the sources in a bzr branch after the upstream author decided which license he want to use
<asac> bdrung: huh?
<asac> bdrung: so we dont have a definite license atm?
<asac> that certainly blocks any upload to ubuntu
<bdrung> yes
<asac> bdrung: ok. please state that in the htmlvalidator bug ... right on top
<asac> bdrung: did you get any feedback from upstream yet?
<bdrung> i am in contact with the author and hopefully we have the license at the end of the week
<asac> bdrung: cool. what license is he thinking off?
<asac> bdrung: if oyu are unsure if its ok, feel free to CC me on mail exchange
<bdrung> asac: should i mail you the mails?
<asac> bdrung: nope ... just give me a summary
<asac> ;)
<asac> of course forwarding those mails woulndt hurt
<bdrung> asac: he wrote: "In short, I would like to give access to the code, free usage (of it), ccess to the code, but do not allow any fork of the code (I wrote) without any agreement first."
<asac> bdrung: thats non-free and not suitable for ubuntu
<bdrung> asac: i wrote back that all free license permits forking and pointed him to the dfsg
<asac> bdrung: maybe forwrad the mails
<asac> bdrung: yep
<XioNoX> asac, I'm trying this : http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets:Tabbed_browser#Enumerating_tabs
<XioNoX> for the moment I can have as many notification as opend tab
<XioNoX> but on the same tab :D
<asac> XioNoX: how do you display the notification?
<asac> XioNoX: maybe post code ;)
<XioNoX> notificationBox.appendNotification(restartNotificationLabel, 'notification-restart',"", notificationBox.PRIORITY_WARNING_LOW, buttons);
<asac> how do you get notificationBox
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519323
<XioNoX> I think I have something to do with var notificationBox = gBrowser.getNotificationBox();
<XioNoX> and the "b" of the loop
<asac> XioNoX: yes. obviuosly you will use the same notificationbOX right now
<asac> try to get thatfrom the individual browser
<asac> e.g. b
<asac> and rename that variable
<asac> one letter variables are more evil than assembler
<asac> unless the loop is really tiny ;)
<XioNoX> i've done a little bit of assembler :)
<XioNoX> I go back home
<XioNoX> i'll check this from there
<XioNoX> c u
<asac> XioNoX: cu
<asac> save trip back
<sebner> asac: what do you mean with "unusable" ? I just added the 2 thinks to suggests and I'll edit the manpage
<bdrung> asac: mail forwarded to you
<asac> sebner: sure. just though the package wouldnt work out of the box with iceweasel anymore
<asac> if it does its ok to keep it in suggests
<sebner> asac: kk, thanks for the help =)
<asac> welcome
<XioNoX> back
<asac> hi
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> asac, in your mind I should put allmost everything of function showRestartNotification() in the loop ?
<asac> XioNoX: sorry. i cant remember how showRestartNotification looks like ... you mean the function in the current branch?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> I've send you a pastebin
<asac> ok
<asac> think igot it
<XioNoX> and this loop : http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets:Tabbed_browser#Enumerating_tabs
<asac> XioNoX: the string bundle things can stay where they are
<XioNoX> ans what will happen if the user close all his tab an open new one ?
<asac> XioNoX: the rest probably needs to be reshuffeld to exist within the look
<XioNoX> I need to had a "load" event
<XioNoX> no ?
<asac> using the browser of the tab as the base for everything
<asac> no .. i dont think so
<asac> lets look at that once you have fixed the multi-tab case
<XioNoX> ok
<sebner> asac: bug #258540  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258540 in wmnetselect "Merge wmnetselect 0.85-6 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258540
<asac> sebner: uploaded
<XioNoX> asac : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/519365
<sebner> asac: ah cool, thx :)
<asac> XioNoX: look good ... if it works, please fix the indentation
<asac> XioNoX: ... _and_ remove commented code :)
<asac> we use bzr to keep the original code ;)
<XioNoX> don't work
<asac> what happens=?
<XioNoX> nothing
<XioNoX> and no error log
<asac> XioNoX: most likely a not catched exception?
<asac> browser.length -> probably doesnt work
<asac> hmm ... it should
<asac> XioNoX: try to debug it ;)
<asac> XioNoX: do oyu have javascript.options.strict and javascript.options.showInConsole enabled?
<XioNoX> the problem come from : var notificationBox = gBrowser.getNotificationBox();
<asac> in about:config
<XioNoX> i've try to put var notificationBox = b.getNotificationBox();
<asac> you mean b.getNotificationBox() ?
<XioNoX> where b = gBrowser.getBrowserAtIndex(i);
<asac> XioNoX: is b.getNotificationBox defined at all (try to alert that)
<XioNoX> Erreur : b.getNotificationBox is not a function
<asac> XioNoX: see ;)
<XioNoX> what can i doo ?
<asac> XioNoX: what you can try is to step up in the dom hierarchy (through .parentNode) until you reach an element with the name "notificationbox"
<asac> that should be your notificationBox
<asac> XioNoX: ok getNotificationBox is a function defined in tabbrowser.xml
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: so use the tabbrowser.getNotificatoinBox(b)
<asac> XioNoX: try that please
<asac> XioNoX: if you look at the implementation in tabbrowser.xml you will see why it works
<XioNoX> Erreur : tabbrowser is not defined
<asac> XioNoX: well. you need to use the right variable ;)
<asac> i just outlined how it should work ;)
<XioNoX> what do you call tabbrowser ?
<XioNoX> gBrowser.browsers?
<asac> XioNoX: you will find out ... you already used tabbrowser before
<asac> and with some thinking you will remember which variable as that function implemented ;)
<XioNoX> neither gBrowser of window.gBrowser works
<asac> XioNoX: gBrowser has a getNotificationBox function right?
<asac> check that with alert
<XioNoX> hahahaha
<XioNoX> hum no
<XioNoX> it was'nt funny
<XioNoX> j've write :
<XioNoX> getNotificatoinBox
<XioNoX> my copy/past suck
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> XioNoX: :)
<XioNoX> it works
<asac> XioNoX: try to understand what you are doing ;)
<asac> typing is one way :-D
<XioNoX> i do
<asac> never be lazy ;)
<asac> XioNoX: sure ... i know
<asac> XioNoX: i just wanted to nag you
<XioNoX> i haven't type it
<XioNoX> it is the gnome copy/past who switch chars :o
<XioNoX> now, if we open a new tab, it don't have the notification bar
<asac> XioNoX: you mean if you open a new tab _after_ the notification was displayed?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> XioNoX: I'd think that the timeout still kicks in
<asac> XioNoX: so the loop should catch that case
<asac> e.g. if no restart-notification is added it will add that once the next time out happens
<asac> if that doesnt happen its a bug in our code most likely
<XioNoX> I have to do a new sudo touch /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> XioNoX: why is that the case?
<XioNoX> i don't know :D
<asac> do you understand it code wise?
<asac> try to figure that
<asac> XioNoX: maybe your timeout only runs once?
<asac> well.
<XioNoX> no it is a   setInterval("checkUpdate()", 10000);
<asac> XioNoX: right. but why doenst checkUpdate kick in?
<XioNoX> that is the question
<asac> it should _always_ kick in when the profile timestamp is lower than the notifier one
<asac> XioNoX: try to save the "intervalID" to a global variable
<asac> e.g. intervalID = setInterval("checkUpdate()", 10000);
<XioNoX> I don't know why but now the timestamp of profile dir seem to update
<asac> maybe it gets garbage collected
<XioNoX> maybe a log thing
<XioNoX> because in a 10 second period, sometime it update, sometime not
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<asac> XioNoX: try to save the intervalID to a global variable please
<asac> XioNoX: and if the intervalID is set, then dont setInterval
<XioNoX> I don't understand why
<asac> (in this way we will prevent that this thing runs concurrently (which might cause confusion)
<XioNoX> the probleme come from : checkUpdate()
<asac> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/DOM:window.setInterval
<asac> XioNoX: also ... why use "checkUpdate()" ... instead of just window.setInterval(checkUpdate, 1000);
<asac> ?
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Adding_preferences_to_an_extension
<XioNoX> because it was working with ()
<asac> XioNoX: true ... that shouldnt matter
<asac> just remember the intervalID globally
<asac> and dont setup a new interval when that is set
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> not sure what other words i can choose
<asac> global variables in javascript should be something you should know ... otherwise look it up ;)
<XioNoX> So i just put : function scheduleCheckForUpdate()
<XioNoX> {
<XioNoX>   intervalID = setInterval("checkUpdate()", 10000);
<XioNoX> }
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> that still work the same way
<XioNoX> but the profile directory timestamp keep updating
<asac> XioNoX: the profile directory timestamp keeps updating?
<asac> hmm
<asac> XioNoX: the idea for the global variable thing was likE:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38556/
<XioNoX> can the catch(e) {
<XioNoX>         Components.utils.reportError(e); update the timestamp ?
<asac> XioNoX: no ... the profile directory timestamp appears to be really updated regularly
<asac> XioNoX: lets use [ProfD]/lock file
<asac> as a time stamp base
<asac> that isnt updated from what i can tell
<asac> or is it?
<asac> XioNoX: give it a try please
<XioNoX> touch [ProfD]/lock
<asac> XioNoX: he?
<asac> please try to read the file url
<XioNoX> and then use it as profile dir timestamp ?
<asac> XioNoX: no
<asac> use the lock file in the profile dir
<asac> as the dateProDir
<XioNoX> ho he already exist ?
<asac> (of course rename the variable accoridngly)
<asac> dont touch it ... just use it as "startupTime" ... so we can check whether firefox was restarted before update-notifier existed
<XioNoX> there are no lock file
<XioNoX> in my profD
<asac> huh?
<asac> XioNoX: $ ls -l /home/asac/.mozilla/firefox/8bil8cfx.default/lock
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 asac asac 16 2008-08-18 20:06 /home/asac/.mozilla/firefox/8bil8cfx.default/lock -> 127.0.1.1:+15555
<XioNoX> hum
<XioNoX> checking the bad profile
<XioNoX> ...
<XioNoX> after the proDir.append("lock"); I get a [xpconnect wrapped nsIFile]
<XioNoX> but the var dateProDir = proDir.lastModifiedTime; give me an error
<asac> XioNoX: what error?
<XioNoX> Erreur : uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST) [nsIFile.lastModifiedTime]"  nsresult: "0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://ubufox/content/updateRestart.js :: checkUpdate :: line 44"  data: no]
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. most likely because its a socket link ;)
<asac> XioNoX: ok ... plan B :)
<asac> XioNoX: use localstore.rdf ;)
<XioNoX> socket link ?
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> you never stop working ?
<asac> hehe
<asac> well ... not today ;)
<asac> i want to upload a new NM ;) ... and since you are making progress i thought i might make sense to stay here ;)
<XioNoX> NM ?
<asac> network-manager ;)
<XioNoX> What new in this one ?
<sebner> asac: do you know when the real release is comming out?
<asac> lots of fixes
<asac> sebner:  no ... we stabilize on our own
<asac> ;)
<asac> i currently work as if they never release ;)
<XioNoX> fun
<sebner> asac: thumbs up :)
<XioNoX> asac, I will stop for today, (unless you (really) want to continue)
<asac> XioNoX: push what you have so far. we can do the fine tuning and the cleanups tomorrow ;)
<XioNoX> ok, good for me
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX>  bzr push lp:~xionox/ubufox/restart.notifier
<XioNoX> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Exionox/ubufox/restart.notifier/.bzr/repository/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 105
<asac> thanks
<asac> XioNoX: urgh
<asac> you need tosetup your .bazaar.conf properly
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> what ?
<asac> $ cat /home/asac/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<asac> [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<asac> build-dir = /tmp/build
<asac> launchpad_username = asac
<asac> launchpad_username
<asac> err ... did the push work?
<XioNoX> [DEFAULT]
<XioNoX> email = XioNoX <xionox@gmail.com>
<XioNoX> yes, i've just use the long url
<XioNoX> wherease the lp: one
<asac> XioNoX: works great with localstore.rdf (for me)
<asac> not sure if htere is something not working
<asac> but i have two windows with lots of tabs and notification is displayed everywhere
<asac> when opening a new tab it takes a bit, and then notificaiton appears as well
<asac> well done!
<asac> lets see if the localstore.rdf doesnt reappear
<XioNoX> I don't understand
<XioNoX> It work or not ?
<asac> it works
<asac> with localstore.rdf
<asac> XioNoX: please apply this patch for me:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38567/
<asac> and push ;)
<asac> then we are almost done
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 106.
<asac> thx
<asac> XioNoX: ok i am off for today. thanks a lot
<asac> the restart feature appears to be done ;)
<XioNoX> thanks you !
<asac> (maybe code cleanup, but i havent looked)
<XioNoX> licences header
<asac> XioNoX: yes, please
<XioNoX> tomorrow morning
<asac> yup.
<XioNoX> what is planed for tomorrow ?
<asac> XioNoX: i also see that proDir.append("localstore.rdf"); is indented in the wrong fashion
<XioNoX> do you have news from mconor ?
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: we are trying something great ;)
<asac> nope
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> do you know people who manage ubuntu's server ?
<asac> XioNoX: which server?
<asac> or the ubuntu-server distro?
<asac> i should know them ;)
<XioNoX> no, people who manage the canonical's servers
<asac> whats the problem?
<XioNoX> Looking for my next internship :D
<XioNoX> for 2 months in may/june
<asac> XioNoX: you want an admin internship?
<XioNoX> In networking/ administration
<XioNoX> I'm doing a network school
<XioNoX> and I like netwok
<asac> XioNoX: work on network-manager ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ill ask if we do something like internship at all.
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so I'm looking for contact to help me to find a good internship
<asac> we are working in a highly distributed environment, so in lots of areas a classical internship isnt really possible
<XioNoX> but canonnical have an office
<asac> they have ... thats why i have to ask ;)
<XioNoX> and there are at least a team who manage serversand network
<asac> there is ... yeah.
<XioNoX> and mozilla put a high level
<XioNoX> now i'm interesting only by company who do opensource :)
<asac> for network things that shouldnt really matter
<XioNoX> and abroad :D
<asac> e.g. you might need a company that uses opensource for networking
<XioNoX> all proposition are welcome
<XioNoX> :)
<asac> sure ... ill ask if we do something like that. not sure if the requirements would be really lower though.
<XioNoX>  not sure if the requirements would be really lower though.?
<asac> lower than with mozilla
<XioNoX> not requirement, by  high level, I mean very good conditions, schedule, interest, etc...
<XioNoX> But I'm a lot better in networking than programming :D
<asac> ah.
<asac> XioNoX: maybe more experienced ... but better ... hard to measure that ;)
<XioNoX> yeah, sure
<XioNoX> :)
<XioNoX> I can send my resume if needed
<XioNoX> or if you know people in such company :)
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> heh?
<asac> all fine. ill ask ... more i cant do
<asac> but not today ;)
<XioNoX> it is'nt urgent
<XioNoX> but thanks ;)
<asac> yeah. thats what i figured ;)
<XioNoX> see you tomorrow ;)
<asac> cu
<asac> i am off as well ... will lurk later whats going on
<fta> checking for XulRunner 1.9+ support... checking for XULRUNNER... yes
<fta> Fatal: XulRunner enabled, but XULRUNNER_HOME is empty!
<fta> make: *** [config.status] Error 1
<fta> asac, ^^ that's the new liferea
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38620/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-19
<fta> hm, i've lost subpixel with the new cairo
<XioNoX> Hi !
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> asac, I've just add the license block
<asac> good ... everywhere?
<asac> e.g. on all your branches?
<XioNoX> not the 3rd
<asac> fta: oh. dholbach voted for you ;) ... nice
<asac> XioNoX:  ;)
<asac> all good are three ;)
<XioNoX> ok, nice
<XioNoX> asac, What is the "awsome" think you told me yesterday ?
<asac> XioNoX: hehe ;)
<asac> XioNoX: what i want is a the application pane ... but just filtered by known plugin mime-types
<XioNoX> do you think I'll have time ?
<XioNoX> and what is the application pane ?
<asac> XioNoX: preferences -> applications
<asac> XioNoX: thats basically what we want to manage plugin mime-types
<XioNoX> so I work in firefox code ?
<asac> XioNoX: no
<XioNoX> ubufox ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. for now
<asac> XioNoX: i think all what we do for the altplugins things is kind of a prototype to show upstream that managing multiple alternatives can be nicely done
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: what we want is a new menu item in the right row: "Use other plugin ..."
<asac> XioNoX: you think you can add that?
<asac> try to overlay it i'd say
<XioNoX> I don't understand :)
<asac> XioNoX:  have you found that pane?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> on the left there  are mime-types (e.g. shockwave flash)
<asac> on the right there are options
<asac> err "Action"
<asac> XioNoX: got that?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> XioNoX: ok ... in action there is a drop down menu?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> for now we want "Use other plugin ..." there
<asac> which triggers our plugin finder wizard with the proper mime-type!
<XioNoX> it is this part that I don't understand :D
<XioNoX> a new "action" element called "Use other plugin" ?
<asac> yes
<XioNoX> haaa
<XioNoX> but nobody goes in this tab
<asac> XioNoX: true
<asac> XioNoX: however,
<asac> the idea is to use the same UI in the addons manager ... just that it doesnt use the gnome-mime database, but the mime-types currently provided by plugins
<asac> XioNoX: if you think thats too much we can also improve the "current" plugin finder wizard
<XioNoX> I think it is a lot of work for a little thing, but I can be wrong
<XioNoX> what do yo have in mind by "improve the "current" plugin finder wizard" ?
<asac> XioNoX: only display plugins that are not currently used
<asac> XioNoX: we also need to take care that if you install gnash after flahsplugin-nonfree that you will use gnash
<asac> if you then install flashplugin-nonfree again, you want that to be used
<asac> "install" select in alternative plugin finder
<asac> "install" == select in alternative plugin finder
<XioNoX> when you install flahsplugin-nonfree from repos, gnash is removed, etc...
<asac> XioNoX: no its not
<asac> XioNoX: currently we maintain alternatives ... but that is not really required imo
<asac> well
<asac> for global alternatives might be ok. but what we probably want to do here is to put the a link into the profile directory
<asac> so the user can switch between installed alternatives
<asac> but in the end we lack mozilla features in order to do it in a perfect fashion
<XioNoX> i agree
<asac> e.g. mozilla doesnt allow you to select individual plugins by individual mime-types
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> so we need to be innovative ;)
<XioNoX> so first, filter plugins in the richlist ?
<XioNoX> to show only installed plugins
<XioNoX> err, non installd plugins
<asac> XioNoX: we have a rich list?
<asac> XioNoX: if you want to go for the application panel, yes.
<XioNoX> not rich
<XioNoX> radiolist
<asac> yeah
<XioNoX> I get a new version of ubufox ?
<XioNoX> or I work on an existing one ?
<asac> XioNoX: i think it belongs in the altplugins branch
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: what you can do is to check whether /usr/lib/<packagename> ... exists
<asac> that is a bad hack ... but it probably gives you a quite accurate idea whether the package is installed or not
<XioNoX> but this works only for packages :(
<XioNoX> not for user-scale install
<asac> radiolist, yes.
<asac> XioNoX: well. for user based install we could try what i sadi ... e.g. create the proper link
<XioNoX> it is a bad hack, no ?
<XioNoX> it is like the plugin is installed twice, no ?
<asac> no ... i think profile plugins will win
<asac> but not sure
<XioNoX> if it is like extentions, profile win
<asac> not 100% sure ... i think plugins are rather stupid
<asac> whatever is scanned first and matches mime-type wins
<asac> so profile probably will win
<XioNoX> and we can't use the about:plugin stuff ?
<asac> fopr what?
<XioNoX> to know what plugin is used
<XioNoX> for wich mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: you can iterate all plugins
<asac> XioNoX: however, its hard to match what package each plugin is mapped to
<XioNoX> and about:plugins don't make différence between pakages and profD plugins
<asac> XioNoX: well ... we can find the install path
<asac> pluginreg.dat
<XioNoX> because it will be the same thing if we make links in te user dir
<asac> in the profile
<asac> not sure if it follows links
<asac> if it does it becomes even trickier
<XioNoX> using pluginreg should be easier, no ?
<asac> XioNoX: well ... that info you can get through the navigator object
<asac> in javascript
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> there are mimetype, plugin name, and file location
<asac> yes
<asac> XioNoX: ok. how about this:
<asac> we add the ability to set a pref modules.plugins.mimetypes.application/pdf = PATHTOPLUGOm
<asac> to firefox core
<asac> we add the ability to set a pref modules.plugins.mimetypes.application/pdf = PATH/TO/PLUGIN
<asac> e.g. pref("modules.plugins.mimetypes.application/shockwave-flash", PATH/TO/PLUGIN)
<asac> XioNoX: i guess that would be helpful right?
<XioNoX> it wil be the same as the one present in the pluginreg.dat, no ?
<XioNoX> and who will set this pref ?
<asac> XioNoX: our wizard will set that pref
<asac> XioNoX: (or the user manually if he wants)
<asac> XioNoX: and yes: the path would be the one in pluginreg.dat
<XioNoX> so why using an intermediate pref ?
<asac> XioNoX: why? because the pluginreg.dat format doesnt know anything about preference
<XioNoX> why we don't just ask pluginreg.dat when needed ?
<asac> and there is no write-access interface available anyway
<asac> XioNoX: pluginreg.dat has no information about preference when there are multiple plugins for the same mimie-type
<XioNoX> but we don't have to modify it, just get values
<asac> XioNoX: which value?
<asac> there is no mean to express user-preference in pluginreg.dat
<asac> thuse we would need to extend that format ... which i dont want -> thus the pref
<XioNoX> ha ok
<asac> and the reason why i dont want to extend that format is that there is no API to manage plugin registry at all
<asac> so we would have to invent even more
<XioNoX> you want that if there are many plugin for the same mimetype installed
<XioNoX> the user can chose
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> the final idea is still to have the drop down box from prefernec -> applications where the user can switch easily when there are already multiple installed
<XioNoX> and not if there are 1 installed and you install an alternative it remove the old one
<asac> or install new ones thjrough "get other plugins ..."
<asac> XioNoX: right
<asac> XioNoX: doing that will cover the user install case i hope
<asac> XioNoX: only thing that is tricky is to figure which path the "just-installed" plugin has
<asac> for packages that should be more or less easy
<asac> for .xpi installs that can be harder, but we will figure something i am sure ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i can write the firefox core changes to honour such preferences
<asac> you can write the logic that allows users to switch to other plugins ;)
<XioNoX> this seam to be a big project
<XioNoX> and there are some hope that this will be included upstream ?
<asac> XioNoX: its not a big project
<asac> XioNoX: the two parts are managable
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: if you use the current plugin finder wizard at least
<asac> implementing it the applications panel way is more work
<asac> and is what i suggested in the upstrewam bug
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> so whether this can land, depends on how well we make it work for us
<asac> imo
<asac> once the people see that it works, there is no real way to refuse to have the proper solution imo
<asac> XioNoX: i think the clean solution would be to split the features apart:
<asac> 1. choose which of the installed plugins to use
<asac> 2. install more plugins -> which would end in a dialog for 1.
<asac> makes sense XioNoX ?
<XioNoX> when we clic on "Use other plugin" ?
<XioNoX> or were ?
<asac> fta: there? what new liferea is that?
<XioNoX> asac, going to eat
<asac> XioNoX: ok
<XioNoX> see you
 * gnomefreak hopes new gnome gives me back system bell
<asac> gnomefreak: unlikely ;)
<XioNoX> back
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i think i have a first patch for the thing
<XioNoX> already ?
<asac> XioNoX: however, you probably need to spin your own xulrunner
<asac> XioNoX: for the "select plugin by mime-type" ...yes.
<asac> err
<asac> for the preference things
<XioNoX> spin your own xulrunner ?
<asac> XioNoX: let me push it ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: mkdir myxul; cd myxul; bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head; cd ..; mkdir tarballs; cd tarballs; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16695860/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.2%7Ecvs20080807t1327%2Bnobinonly.orig.tar.gz; cd ../xulrunner-1*/; sudo apt-get build-dep xulrunner-1.9; sudo apt-get install bzr-builddeb; sudo apt-get install built-essentials; edit debian/patches/series (enable the last patch here); bzr bd --merge --dont-
<asac> err
<asac> XioNoX: mkdir myxul; cd myxul; bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head; mkdir tarballs; cd tarballs; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16695860/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.2%7Ecvs20080807t1327%2Bnobinonly.orig.tar.gz; cd ../xulrunner-1*/; sudo apt-get build-dep xulrunner-1.9; sudo apt-get install bzr-builddeb; sudo apt-get install built-essentials; edit debian/patches/series (enable the last patch here); bzr bd --merge --dont-purge -
<asac> thats  ;)
<XioNoX> and what does it wo ?
<asac> it builts the latest xulrunner-1.9 from our packaging branch ;)
<asac> to do that it branches the packaging branch, gets the tarball
<asac> installs the build-dependencies
<asac> and bzr-builddeb
<asac> and then you edit debian/patches/series to enable the my patch
<asac> and build using the "bzr bd ..." command
<asac> ;)
<asac> all that is done in a directory called myxul ;)
<asac> XioNoX: that isnt tested yet ... at best start with UI for selecting a plugin ;)
<asac> applying that to the backend will be as easy as setting a pref ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> myxul ahve to be in the bzr working folder (ubufox plugin) or not
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: no ... my description was based on that you dont have anything
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you already have the xulrunner-1.9.head branch on your disk you can start with getting the tarball
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> thx
<asac> XioNoX: anyway. chances are 50% that this works out of box. so better start implementing the "select plugin for mimetype" dialog
<asac> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/DOM:window.navigator.plugins
<asac> thats how you can access installed plugins (i hope)
<asac> well ... i should work (looked at the doc)
<asac> great
<XioNoX> first i'm trying the xulrunner commands
<asac> so what we want is a dialog that allows you to switch to another installed plugin that serves the mime-type
<asac> XioNoX: sure. the built will take 20-45 minutes anyway ;)=
<XioNoX> E: Les dépendances de compilation pour xulrunner-1.9 ne peuvent pas être satisfaites.
<XioNoX> yeah, french :)
<XioNoX> can't satisfy build deps for xulrunner...
<asac> XioNoX: you forgot to run the apt-get commands
<asac> at least the build-dep one
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> sudo apt-get build-dep xulrunner-1.9
<asac> if you did, let me know what dependency is missing
<XioNoX> tell me this
<XioNoX> ho
<XioNoX> i don't know it just say that it can't
<XioNoX> i don't know, it just say that it can't
<asac> XioNoX: you need deb-src lines in your sources.list
<asac> (apt)
<XioNoX> I have them
<asac> well. it would work then
<XioNoX> here is the problem
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<asac> you just need to install the missing dependencies
<asac> thats all
<asac> if build-dep is broken for you do it manually ... but it works for everyone ;)
<XioNoX> ok, the probleme come from the package python2.5...
<asac> XioNoX: whats the problem?
<XioNoX> I have python2.5....ubuntu5 and python2.5-dev need python2.5....ubuntu4.1 only
<XioNoX> I've installed python2.5....ubuntu4.1 with dpkg, but now it is the pess in the pacakges
<asac> XioNoX: dontgrade ;)
<asac> downgrade  i mean
<asac> is that a problem?
<XioNoX> yes, but i can't
<XioNoX> if i downgrade it wan't to remove the half of my system
<asac> XioNoX: where did you get the python debs from?
<XioNoX> ok fix
<asac> good
<XioNoX> I don't know
<XioNoX> reps
<XioNoX> repos
<XioNoX> broken pakage manager have to be improved
<XioNoX> build running
<XioNoX> I'll see of it is true that 64bits compile faster
<rbu> asac: morning! say, which system settings plugin do you use for NM in ubuntu then?
<asac> rbu: in ubuntu i havent enabled ifupdown yet.
<asac> rbu: tonight i made a break through though ;) ... so in the near future Ill enable it ;)
<asac> so hopefully we will have: --plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
<rbu> asac: ifupdown would store the settings in normal debian settings files?
<asac> rbu: ifupdown is just legacy support ... i currently dont feel to implement a read/write approach. so for now its read-only
<asac> keyfile would be used for write support
<asac> i hope in this order it will automagically work ;)
<rbu> asac: ah, so it would parse that /etc/network/interfaces file?
<asac> rbu: yes
<asac> rbu: when time permits i will also add support for wpa_supplicant.conf
<rbu> asac: is mbiebl going with the same thing, or are you guys not talking to each other :-)
<asac> but maybe to a separate read-only plugin
<asac> rbu: mbiebl is waiting for my implementation iirc
<asac> rbu: the idea is that it gets committed upstream asap
<asac> i am overdue to deliver that
<rbu> asac: lazy !$!§$%
<rbu>  :-)
<asac> rbu: well ... its a moving target
<rbu> asac: yeah, but wpa_supplicant.conf would be cool :-)
<asac> the system-settings thing was broken for quite some time (for connections that required secret)
<asac> rbu: thats simple ... wpa_supplicant.conf alone is just to parse the setting and creating NMConnections with those settings
<asac> (not bound to a mac address)
<asac> not yet sure where to configure which setting to use. problem is that ifupdown also would need wpa_supplicant.conf imo. but thats something i have to figure out elsewhere
<asac> and a wpasupplicant top-level plugin makes sense ;)
<rbu> asac: well, you're in that swamp a lot deeper than me, i've just learned about what nm-settings is today, so ... way to go for me
<asac> rbu: hehe ;)
<asac> rbu: learning by doing. i am still learning as well ;) .... but if you want to help, you could probably implement a wpa_supplicant.conf parser
<asac> (which would be independent from nm-settings)
<asac> (and it would definitly speed this feature up)
 * gnomefreak ran into issues ill be back when handled
<XioNoX> asac, compillation done
<asac> XioNoX: hehe ;)
<asac> XioNoX: ok ... install the packages and see if firefox still works ;)
<asac> XioNoX: then see if you get a crash when using any plugin
<asac> then see if you can force gnash or something even though flashplugin-nonfree would be used by default
<asac> XioNoX: but well :) ... at best just go and implement the dialog ;) ... that will be tricky enough. I will take care that the "force" works
<XioNoX> asac, I was on tel
<XioNoX> xulrunner works well ;)
<fta> can anyone using my ppa confirm that lcd filtering is broken (or not) with my cairo 1.7.4 ?
<asac> XioNoX: how does it work well?
<asac> XioNoX: did you try to switch plugins?
<asac> e.g. by setting manually the pref?`
<asac> fta: i can try after lunch break
<asac> (which i should really do now ;))
<XioNoX> we can do that ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. thats what i added
<asac> ;)
<asac> XioNoX: read the patch for instructions
<asac> XioNoX: i documented it on top
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: you can only switch between plugins that are in pluginreg.dat
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> so maybe you need to create a link to libgnashplugin.so in your profiles plugins/ directory
<asac> (given that you use the nonfree thing by default on system)
<fta> asac, no news of pitti ?
<asac> fta: if he doesnt talk on #-devel he is probably on holiday
<fta> ok
<XioNoX> asac, I don't see any new plugin in the applications tab
<XioNoX> no new choice for flash
<asac> XioNoX: why would that happen
<asac> there is no code for that at all
<XioNoX> what does your code ?
<asac> XioNoX: read the patch
<asac> there is documentation
<XioNoX> good idea :)
<fta> http://www.glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?post/2008/07/29/Google-and-MPL
<fta> (not new, i know. i'm still catching up with my 1000+ unread articles)
<fta> asac, btw, did you see my xul1.9 issue with liferea yesterday ?
<fta> <fta> checking for XulRunner 1.9+ support... checking for XULRUNNER... yes
<fta> <fta> Fatal: XulRunner enabled, but XULRUNNER_HOME is empty!
<fta> <fta> make: *** [config.status] Error 1
<fta> <fta> asac, ^^ that's the new liferea
<fta> <fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/38620/
<fta> http://clarkbw.net/designs/dialog-invasion/dialog_invasion.ogg
<fta> mozilla bug 408925
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 408925 in Startup and Profile System "XRE_InitEmbedding does not initialize properly profilelock and gDirServiceProvider" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408925
<jtv> asac: ping
<asac> pong
<asac> fta: i did see the xul issue ... i asked you where you gto that new liferea from ;)
<fta> upstream
<asac> fta: what is XULRUNNER_HOME used for?
<asac> -rpath?
<asac> if so, just wipe it
<fta> no idea
<fta> i want this bug 203157 fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203157 in liferea "Liferea uses a lot of CPU at times" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203157
<asac> fta: search the Makefiles for XULRUNNER_HOME usage ... i guess its again a -rpath thing which means that they are stupid ;)
<asac> oh dear ... the rtl8187 driver just sucks
<asac> ok that doesnt make any sense
 * asac reboots to latest kernel again
<fta> ./debian/patches/xulrunner-1.9:         gtk_moz_embed_set_comp_path(XULRUNNER_HOME);
<asac> fta: yeah thats stupid
<asac> fta: they can use the GRE_PATH they found
<asac> or just leave that lone (if they use push_startup
<asac> )
<XioNoX> asac, how can I interract with the preferences dialog ?
<fta> ./src/mozilla/Makefile.am:liblihtmlx_la_CFLAGS = $(XULRUNNER_CFLAGS) $(PACKAGE_CFLAGS)  -DXULRUNNER_HOME=\""$(XULRUNNER_HOME)\""
<asac> XioNoX: why do you want that?
<asac> fta: yes, drop that define ... and #ifdef XULRUNNER_HOME the set_comp_path above
<fta> it's already in that patch
<fta> so basically, it's not used
<XioNoX> asac, I don't really know how to start..
<XioNoX> I have to modify the list of options in the application tab for some plugins (like flash, etc...)
<XioNoX> no ?
<jtv> Hey asac
<fta> E: stream.c: Assertion 'pa_atomic_load(&(s)->_ref) >= 1' failed at pulse/stream.c:948, function pa_stream_writable_size(). Aborting.
<fta> Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
<fta> crimsun, ^^
<asac> XioNoX: I'd suggest to overlay the element
<XioNoX> but I have no clue to find it in the firefox sources
<asac> XioNoX: use dom inspector
<XioNoX> how ?
<XioNoX> ok find
<fta> asac, could you please test cairo ?
<XioNoX> asac, I'll continue from home
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38830/
<fta> too bad i can't retrace post-mortem
<asac> fta: what shall i test?
<fta> lcd filter
<fta> subpixel blabla
<asac> not sure how that is testable
<asac> whats the problem that gets fixed?
<asac> e.g. how can i recognize that
<fta> just a shift for an ubuntu patch to upstream support. for me, it regressed
<asac> fta: how?`
<fta> everything looks different once restarted
<asac> libcairo - 1.5.4-0ubuntu1~fta3  ?
<fta> no
<fta> 1.7.4
 * asac restarts X
<fta>   samarium (xen-i386)  	 Building i386 build of xulrunner-1.9 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~gutsy0~jjv in ubuntu gutsy RELEASE [gnomefreak]
<fta> oh, he's not here
<asac> fta: i think everything looks better
<asac> but i am using "best shapes" in font appearence dialog
<fta> hm
<asac> so the difference isnt that bad
<asac> smoothing (LCD) always looked bad for me
<asac> does that make a difference for you?
<fta> i'm using lcd
<asac> fta: lcd regressed a bit. but i am not 100% sure.
<asac> hard to fix the difference for my eyes
<asac> i think some lines are not of the same width with 1.7.4
<asac> while they are more accurate in 1.6.4
<asac> but best shapes is better in any case ;)
 * asac reverts to that
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/lcd.png
<fta> i haven't restarted panel & chat yet, but gedit is fresh
<fta> xchat
<asac> i think my eyes are not made for fonts. i dont see any difference :(
<fta> zoom in
<fta> x4 or more
<fta> compare "View"
<asac> sorry. i think i see a difference, but thats due to the zoom i guess
<asac> but as i said ... i saw some difference here too
<fta> ok, sound for <video>/<audio> is as bad in 3.1 official nightlies as in my builds. i'm not crazy then.
<fta> http://www.journaldugeek.com/files/2008/08/brando-zoom6x.jpg
<francois_fon> 'soir
<francois_fon> une personne a déjà eu un soucis (comme moi) pour ouvrir gmail sous firefox ?
<sebner> francois_fon: english?
<francois_fon> ok ooops
<francois_fon> i try
<francois_fon> i can't open gmail with firefox
<francois_fon> it is not a problem from gmail
<sebner> francois_fon: error?
<francois_fon> i have delete cookies
<francois_fon> no error
<francois_fon> gmail is open
<francois_fon> i note my login and password
<francois_fon> and after gmail is working
<francois_fon> but it never open
<francois_fon> i can only open gmail "basic HTML as default view"
<sebner> so you have a problem with the Javascript version?
<francois_fon> hmm
<francois_fon> http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturepv3.png
<sebner> francois_fon: I see. maybe someone else here can help you
<francois_fon> i hope :)
<francois_fon> i have test gmail with opera and no soucy
<francois_fon> but opera is not open-source :/
<francois_fon> remove firefox and install it again is a good idea ?
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<francois_fon> fta: thx, i look
<fta> or try http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2
<francois_fon> same problem
<francois_fon> fta: it is a good idea if i remove firefox and install it again ?
<fta> francois_fon, not if the issue is caused by one of your extensions/plugins, it will not change anything
<fta> try with a new profile as described in the doc
<francois_fon> ok thx
<saivann> asac : ping
<saivann> asac : In case you have time, I would absolutely need new thunderbird-locales to be uploaded to intrepid, since I'm about to release new 0.8 packages for lightning-extension-locales which will depends on new thunderbird-locales
<ma10> i'm trying to debug a crash that looks xulrunner-related. bug 259533. but i need some help..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259533 in xulrunner-1.9 "Azureus(vuze) crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259533
<Jazzva> asac, I just read someone mentioned that nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 works for him. I'll see to package it after 23rd. Will we still have time to get it into intrepid (feature freeze is on 28th of August)
<ma10> yuppp fixed!
<ma10> fta, note that xulrunner-1.9 - 1.9.0.2~cvs20080807t1327+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 fixes an ugly crash in the new azureus
<fta> excellent
<fta> Jazzva, the liferea in my ppa fixes the 100% cpu issue
<Jazzva> fta, yay :)
<Jazzva> pushing to intrepid? :)
<ma10> now i can sleep :)
<fta> I will look for a sponsor
<Jazzva> good :)
<Jazzva> fta, aren't you a MOTU now?
<fta> not that i'm aware of
<Jazzva> ah.. well, soon to be, right?
<fta> who knows
<ma10> fta, should i assign the bug to mozillateam so you remember to close it in the new release?
<ma10> also, you could notify me before the release so i can confirm it fixed
<fta> bug id ?
<ma10> bug 259533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259533 in xulrunner-1.9 "Azureus(vuze) crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259533
<fta> hm
<asac> Jazzva: right. thats fine
<asac> ma10: all fine?
<ma10> it doesn't crash.. later i'll test it on another system
<asac> k
<fta> i can't find which bug moz fixed for that crash. looks like luck to me
<asac> saivann: thats fine. are you here tomorrow. then just ping me and we can upload the whole lot
<fta> liferea has a warning: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/quilt-patch-with-non-standard-options.html
<ma10> could be.. i searched for it and i came uo empty.. but mozilla bugtraker is a mess.
<fta> patches have been "converted" from dpatch to quilt just by a rename :0
<fta> asac, should I fix that or ignore ?
<saivann> asac : Great, my sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales packages will be ready tomorrow and includes many changes to make them easy to maintain and to prevent current problems in intrepid with sunbird and lightning-extension
<ma10> also, it's not reported for debian
<asac> saivann: great.
<asac> fta: i'd say as long as we merge from debian we should diverge more
<asac> fta: maybe ping debian maintainer and provide him with fix to get this fixed
<asac> s/we should/we shouldn't/
<fta> usually i know, but you said debian is frozen for a long time...
<asac> true
<asac> but lintian isnt important imo
<asac> if there is a new upstream release, we can bump, but fixing cosmetic issues like this should be done in debian
<fta> this is a new release
<asac> oh
<asac> well. but since the issue existed in the version before the same reasoning would be valid imo
<fta> 1.4.16b-0.1ubuntu1 -> 1.4.18-0ubuntu1
<asac> yeah. just do the upgrade. dont care about fixing lintian things taht existed in 1.4.16b
<asac> thats my pov
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<asac> more than 200 bugs to go
<asac> so probably will take some time for debian lenny to get releasd
 * asac off ... g'night
<fta> Jazzva, bug 259578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259578 in liferea "Please sponsor liferea 1.4.18-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259578
<fta> let's wait now
<fta> Jazzva, being motu wouldn't have helped, it's in main
<fta> http://www.glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?post/2008/08/06/GRRRRRRR
<fta> i agree with that.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-20
<XioNoX> hi !
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> hi asac ;)
<gnomefreak> morning
<asac> morning gnomefreak
<XioNoX> asac, new MDC... All my bookmarks are useless now :(
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Code_snippets still exists ;)
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/How_to_Build_an_XPCOM_Component_in_Javascript
<asac> exists too
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Adding_preferences_to_an_extension too
<asac> hmm ... everything i have in my awesome bar still exists ;)
<gnomefreak> is n-m Intrepid meant to have a "device: etho state: activated" normally its just the 2 computer icon
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> dont understand what you mean
<XioNoX> nothink i have in my firefox bookmark folder exist :(
<asac> nm is supposed to list all devices that are detected
<asac> XioNoX: switch to english
<gnomefreak> there is a green icon next to the normal 2PC icon
<asac> i always told you
<asac> XioNoX: this is the right time to admit that not using the world-language causes pain :)
<XioNoX> asac, 3/4 of my booksmarks are in english :)
<asac> make that 4/4 ;)
<gnomefreak> that tells me im connected for most part. the exact text is in my last post inside the "
<gnomefreak> screenshot coming
<asac> gnomefreak: you have a screenshot? i havent seen anything green
<asac> good
<asac> XioNoX: i think URLs that are invalid are a bug
<asac> if they were in "en" language
<XioNoX> ok, but it is not really important, I've memorise all my MDC bookmarks :o
<XioNoX> :)
<saivann> asac : I just subscribed you to bug 236964, the sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales are ready for your review
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236964 in sunbird-locales "[intrepid] new upstream release 0.8" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236964
<gnomefreak> asac: the icon in upper right between the updte icon and the 2 pcs icon (the green one) http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/2780972730/sizes/l/
<gnomefreak> saivann: thanks
<asac> jtv: we
<asac> jtv: when is the comment change to land?
<jtv> asac: we to you too
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: landed some time ago!
 * gnomefreak has to look at mine to find out what i did
<jtv> asac: still problem!?
<asac> jtv: land == production deployment
<asac> jtv: so maybe i should ask "when will it get rolled out" ;)
<saivann> asac : There is a lot of changes in this new release and it's 4:31 am here, I suggest that you take a look at it, and that you tell me if there is things to fix in the afternoon (I would go to bed now :P )
<saivann> gnomefreak : Also thanks for taking the initial steps!
<jtv> asac: So much happened since then I can't even remember...  If it went "fix committed" after 2.0, it rolls out tonight.  Otherwise, it should already be there.
<asac> saivann: good idea. get some rest
<saivann> asac : See you later then ;)
<jtv> asac: but I was pretty sure it rolled out 4 weeks ago... no?
<gnomefreak> they are important since sunbird doesnt work for a lot of people without them
<asac> jtv: you said that it was committed and that it would get rolled to production in a few weeks back ten
<asac> back then
<gnomefreak> same with lightning
<jtv> asac: that seems like a year ago now :-)
<saivann> gnomefreak : Yes, I fixed both package so that situation won't happen in the future
<asac> jtv: ok. i then have to embargo auto updates of langpacks .... until i fixed the po2xpi transformer
<jtv> asac: remember, it's improper syntax so it could be going wrong somewhere else
<asac> jtv: so starting tomorrow the exports will have the new .po format?
<jtv> asac: yes
<jtv> asac: ohhhh, you're talking about the comments *in the PO files*?
<gnomefreak> saivann: cool thanks, i still think they should be 1 locale package for sunbird and lightning. Im sure we are gonna still build both or we remove lightning from it since lighting is gonna be in tbird3
<gnomefreak> s/they/there
<asac> jtv: right ;)
<jtv> asac: I thought you were talking about the "end-of-line comments" in properties files that turned out to be the double-slashes in URLs.  Sorry.
<asac> jtv: no :) ... that fix was already rolled out
<jtv> asac: right, I thought so, so I was confused and concerned.  :)
 * asac nods
<saivann> gnomefreak : I also think that we should wait to see Tb3 before, because the way lightning-extension-locales and sunbird-locales package builds is pretty different
<jtv> asac: so in that case yes, it happens tomorrow
<asac> jtv: so will that "po-file-format-change" get rolled tomorrow?
<asac> ok.
<asac> i told arne to stop auto updates until i fixed the po2xpi transformer
<gnomefreak> saivann: true, i have it built but as of this point it hasnt been included, i will be building snapshot sometime this week
<saivann> gnomefreak : Great. If Tb3 don't ship with lightning included, then we can consider making only one package for sunbird-lightning locales. With 0.8, I also worked to make lightning-extension-locales and sunbird-locales working the same way, so it's one of the first step before having only one source package :)
 * saivann is now sleeping for ~7 hours
 * gnomefreak nods
<gnomefreak> asac: mozilla-devscripts is broken?
<gnomefreak> version 0.09
 * gnomefreak tried make -f command as well as debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080819
<gnomefreak> both (fail)
<gnomefreak> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/thunderbird-3.0.mk DEBIAN_DATE=20080819  is the make -f command i ran
<gnomefreak> morning Volans
<Volans> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> fta or asac see commands above and let me know what is wrong with them please. i would like to get tbird built and finish chatzilla today
<gnomefreak> anyone using firefox 3.1?
<Volans> gnomefreak:  I have it installed but from mozilla tarball
<gnomefreak> you can see me?
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on
<gnomefreak> i cant open webpages and now i see i cant run apt-get update all repos fail
<Volans> gnomefreak: yes I read you
<gnomefreak> be back try reboot
<gnomefreak> ok updates should really tell you to restart
<gnomefreak> ok seems firefox update broke firefox
<gnomefreak> nope just very slow
<Volans> better than all broken
<gnomefreak> here are errors i get using mozilla-devscripts fta or asac
<gnomefreak> anyone know why im getting bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: debian/changelog while trying to commit?
<gnomefreak> have to assume its from chatzilla (0.9.83-0ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low but that looks right to me
<gandi> heya!
<gandi> asac: let me know when you have a free second ;)
<gnomefreak> hi gandi
<Volans> gnomefreak: have you already try with `bzr status` to see what happen?
<gnomefreak> bzr status
<gnomefreak> unknown: debian/
<Volans> is not under version control
<Volans> you can run:
<Volans> bzr add debian/
<gnomefreak> i must have missed that
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: ask fta for mozilla-devscripts
<asac> gandi: ill ping you after lunch (where i am heading now)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
 * gnomefreak has an issue with chatzilla bzr-builddeb wont build it without a source tarball
<gnomefreak> guess i use dpkg
<gandi> asac: that's ok :)
<asac> gnomefreak: if upstream is still rev 1, you can use: bzr bd --export-upstream=- --export-upstream-revision=1 -e
<asac> and the get the orig.tar.gz from the build-area directlry
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise look with bzr log  what the upstream revision is and replace it in that command properly
<gnomefreak> ahthanks ill try that when i get done at drs. is there a general dir/file in upstream files that holds build-depends
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^ sorry forgot your nick
<gnomefreak> ah lunchtime
<gnomefreak> i figured chrome/chatzilla.jar but its not
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: if your around where should i look in .xpi source for build-deps
<gnomefreak> nevermind Jazzva and asac it was caused by the first error it seems
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/520767  i added zip to build-deps to try and fix that but it still fails with same error (i have all depends installed AFAIK. if im not here please ping me and ill read logs when i get home
<gnomefreak> looks like a file is missing in .xpi and maybe we should wait for CVS to update to latest version
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont have a build command specified? your build does nothing :) ... check that the build command is good
 * asac  now really going for lunch ;)
 * Volans going for lunch too
<asac> back
<asac> gandi: ^^
<XioNoX> asac, I have some question about the application window
<gandi> asac: back
<XioNoX> asac, the easier way to add alternatives in the application tab, is to modify the firefox code :)
<asac> XioNoX: yes. however, my main concern right now is not the application tab, but to get something _similar_ UI-wise in a ubufox dialog that pops up when you click on "Get alternatives"
<asac> XioNoX: application tab would be nice to have.
<asac> not required though
<asac> XioNoX: point is that not even all mime-types are listed in application tab iirc
<asac> so we need to do something anyway
<XioNoX> ha, I though you wanted to modify it
<XioNoX> directly
<asac> XioNoX: i want at some point in the future ... but if overlaying is too hard, we dont need that
<asac> XioNoX: if you can do a similar dialog that just has the mime-types on the left and on the right a drop down with the alternatives and an entry to "search for alternatives ..."
<asac> that would be perfect
<asac> XioNoX: shouldnt be that hard. you just iterate over the navigator.plugins array
<XioNoX> yes, we can overlay the richlistbox, and use some getElementByAtribute, when the list is loaded totally, and then modify the others atributes of the item
<XioNoX> ok, and when we will select an item in the list, it will change the key you have definied yesterday ?
<asac> yes
<XioNoX> and the list will be all the diffetents installed plugins for the mimetypes, or all the plugins installed or not ?
<fta> hi
<asac> XioNoX: the left hand side would have the mime-types currently used
<asac> XioNoX: the right hand side would allow users to switch to all plugins that match the mime-type
<XioNoX> used=installed ?
<asac> ... and to install more (e.g. the plugin finder wizard)
<asac> XioNoX: no ... used == .pluginsUsed
<asac> e.g. what we just developed
<asac> hi fta
<XioNoX> on the current page
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> yep
<asac> e.g.
<asac> | left  | right |
<asac> | application/x-shockwave-flash | ( Adobe Flash , { Adobe Flash | Gnash | Install ... }) |
<asac> e.g. Adobe Flash is the currently used one
<XioNoX> ok, ok
<fta> asac, satisfied by my answer for liferea ?
<asac> fta: didnt get it yet ;)
<asac> fta: whats the bug id?
<fta> bug 259578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259578 in liferea "Please sponsor liferea 1.4.18-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259578
<asac> fta: okay
<fta> good
<asac> fta: and setting -DXULRUNNER_HOME=<empty> unconditionally in Makefile isnt fix-worthy?
<fta> doesn't matter, it's not used
<fta> the only location is now protected by the patch
<asac> fta: true. still upstream should fix it imo to prevent future confusion ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> fta: confirmed bug and asked for other pieces
<fta> but i wonder why his pkg-config reports libdir and not ours
<asac> fta: it doesnt. it did for the old xulrunner. if it does he has a patched xulrunner, but even debian doesnt patch it that way afaict
<asac> maybe fedora has such a patch? (though they said they have only 2 or 3 patches in total)
<fta> this test appeared in the last version only
<fta> lol  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=399541#c14
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 399541 in liferea "liferea doesn't compile against XULRunner" [High,Closed: currentrelease]
<asac> not sure what that means ;)
<fta> redhat bug 458295
<fta> fedora bug 458295
<asac> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=458295
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 458295 in liferea "Update liferea to 1.4.18" [Medium,On_qa]
<fta> i can't see their patches
<fta> they are not browsable
<fta> http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/rpminfo?rpmID=701657
<asac> fta: they should have everything in CVS
<asac> fta: http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewvc/devel/xulrunner/
<asac> http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewvc/devel/liferea/
<fta> done
<fta> gasp, i posted the files without the LP:# for the sponsor bug. damn, i always forgot, it's unnatural
<asac> fta: its good to have an entry:
<asac>  * fix LP: #XXXX - "title is here"; fixed by new upstream release.
<fta> i usually try to follow the syntax used by the previous uploaders
<asac> fta: ah ok
<fta> lp should add a table with the attachments at the top, like bugzilla
<fta> and a way to make attachments obsolete
<asac> fta:  you can remove attachments ;)
<asac> fta: there is a table with all attachments on the side
<fta> oh
<fta> then if you want, i can updated them to include the missing LP:#
<asac> if you have that change, pleaes do
<asac> i am waiting for your go
<fta> ok, hold on
<fta> done
<fta> it's ugly, you can't replace, just delete. then the comments are weird now
<asac> hehe
<fta> and it's only 1 file at a time
<fta> ui limitation obviously, as apport could do better
<asac> fta: it doesnt close the crash and cpu spikes bugs?
<fta> read my comment on bug 203157, it's not the same bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203157 in liferea "Liferea uses a lot of CPU at times" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203157
<fta> people are reporting indefinite freezes, i just complained about spikes
<fta> comment 30
<asac> fta: i'd say that you can high-jack that bug and ask others to report new bugs when they still see the performance issues
<asac> most bugs get poluted by comments from users that have different bugs
<asac> so we have no choice but to claim bugs and hope that users dont file new ones
<asac> ;)
<fta> the initial bug as been confirmed by several users, I jumped in based on #26
<asac> fta: i can add the LP: #203157 to changelog if you want
<asac> (behind the spikes entry)
<fta> imho, it's different
<asac> ok. then ... anything else? like a crash bug?
<fta> don't bother, i will comment on the bug and ask for testers
<asac> sure
 * asac does binary test build and if that starts pushes the sources
<asac> fta: 28th aug is feature freeze ... so better get new upstream versions in until then ;)
<asac> fta: if there is anything you really want to see upgraded ;) ... we can still bump afterwards if there are important bugs.
<fta> so soon ?
<fta> so exit ff3.1, songbird, flock ?
<asac> we can do ffox3.1 and xul 1.9.1 in universe
<fta> i wanted prism in too, but i can't sort out the webapps mess. i'm stuck
<asac> fta: whats the problem? the backend still?
<fta> they changed the format so all webapps already installed are no longer working
<fta> but as it's unpacked in the user profile, it's a mess
<fta> i tried to magically fix it at runtime, it's not perfect
<XioNoX> asac, can I use the same .js file for the new window and the "old overlay" ?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism/annotate/head:/debian/rules  from 65 to the end
<fta> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism/annotate/head:/debian/prism.sh from 67 to the end
<fta> basically, if the syntax is not recognized or if some fields are missing, a UI pops up, then you fix the fields and save, but it's only saved as a desktop file on the desktop, not in the webapp file (not possible as it's system wide) and not the unpacked version in the user profile
<asac> fta: uploaded
<fta> asac, thanks
<asac> XioNoX: better use a new .js
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: i dont want to make overlay.js more interwoven with things than it already is
<asac> I need to clean it up anyway
<XioNoX> you have made the whole ubufox by yourself ??
<asac> XioNoX: no. jazzva wrote some code. translations were contributed and so on
<XioNoX> ok
<fta> yep, they added libdir: http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewvc/devel/xulrunner/mozilla-pkgconfig.patch?revision=1.11&view=markup
<asac> too bad.
<asac> so much about "we are upstream compatible" claim ;)
<XioNoX> asac, what mean the let in "let item = document.createElement("richlistitem");"
<XioNoX> or
<XioNoX> for each (let visibleType in visibleTypes) {
<asac> XioNoX: google?
<asac> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/New_in_JavaScript_1.7#Block_scope_with_let
<XioNoX> yeah, i'm reading that, thanks
<XioNoX> and there are a french version :D
 * rbu 
 * asac gets coffee
<XioNoX> asac, can you just look at this loop : http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/components/preferences/applications.js#1193
<XioNoX> I can't find how it works
<XioNoX> specially with the setAttribute,
<asac> XioNoX: what is it that you dont understand?
<asac> XioNoX: setAttribute sets an xml attribute
<XioNoX> how does this display something ?
<asac> e.g. and element=<test> .... with element.setAttribute("name", "Alexander"); would become <test name="Alexander"/>
<XioNoX> and in 2 colums
<XioNoX> ok, but <test name="Alexander"/> will show nothing on screen
<XioNoX> and there are nothing to separe the 2 parts
<asac> XioNoX: maybe its a feature if richlistitem? .... or maybe the richlist is not the complete element, but just the drop down menu?
<asac> XioNoX: look at the implementation of richlistitem
<XioNoX> in my mind the richlist is the complete line, acording to vars names
<asac> should be a xbl implementation
<asac> e.g. richlistitem.xml
<XioNoX> I haven't find any xml files and no links in the xul file...
<asac> XioNoX: its in toolkit
<asac> richlistbox.xml
<asac> ther eis the binding for richlistbox and richlistitem ... which extends another widgets and so on
<asac> i nthink all is based on the handlers in ./browser/components/preferences/handlers.xml
<asac> but try to read through it ;)
<asac> starting from richlistbox ;)
<XioNoX> you think that I can just use the same attribute names ? :D
<asac> XioNoX: try?
<asac> you will figure ;)
<XioNoX> it is what i'm doing :)
<XioNoX> i'm talking too fast :)
<saivann> asac : I'm back, if you have some time for the locales
<saivann> asac : bug 230209 and bug 236964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236964 in sunbird-locales "[intrepid] new upstream release 0.8" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236964
<fta> asac, if you care to have a look at prism...
<XioNoX> back!
<asac> Jazzva: you think you have time to test something before i upload nspluginwrapper?
<asac> and probably fix it ;)
<asac> fta: are the old webapps incompatible ... or just the config/desktop file?
<asac> i assume system-wide installed webapps should work as we can upgrade them through our packages
<asac> so what is left are user webapps that were installed/setup per-profile
<fta> they don't if you already used them at least once
<asac> fta: ok. because the global config file is copied to users profile?
<fta> try it, use any of them with the version in hardy or intrepid, then try my ppa
<Jazzva> asac, not at the moment :(. I think I have to finish this project till midnight (or at least to make something buggy and then fix it in the next few days)
<fta> in addition to that, in 0.8+ it was unpacked in ~/.prism/something, now in 0.9+ it's in ~/Webapps
<Jazzva> asac, actually... how long is the test?
<asac> fta: ok. we can migrate the profile thing. whats the problem?
<fta> WebApps
<asac> Jazzva: ok. lets look at that tomorrow then
<Jazzva> asac, great :). Thanks
<fta> asac, that's what i've tried, but it doesn't work well
<asac> fta: did you identify what the problem is?
<fta> any webapp not patched by my script will not work
<asac> fta: and what webapps will not get patched? is that a matter of locating them?
<fta> but it's been a while since i last touched prism, so i don't remember all the details
<asac> you said that in .8 they were installed in  ~/.prism/something ... how comes that i cant find any ".prism" in that script?
<asac> ok i have:
<asac> ls .prism/0m3mar0y.default/webapps/
<asac> google.calendar@developer.mozilla.org  google.docs@developer.mozilla.org  google.mail@developer.mozilla.org
<asac> so 0.9 needs them to be copied to ~/Webapps ?
<fta> hm, don't you have a ~/.webapps ?
<fta> see, i don't remember
<fta> i'm still in my svg merge context
<asac> .webrunner/u5618co2.default/
<asac> thats the old dir i have
<asac> fta: your prism build doesnt work with my xulrunner build because of jemalloc
<asac> why do you have jemalloc as shared lib again?
<fta> yep, i know, you remove the ld.config stuff in july
<fta> no rebuild since
<asac> fta: i changed xulrunner to static jemalloc
<asac> is prism-bin just a xulrunner-stub?
<fta> yes
<fta> it's using my new xulapp build system
<fta> you just need to rebuild it
<fta> or add /etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9.conf for the time being
<asac> fta: nope ... there is no libjemalloc.so anymore
<fta> so ? a rebuild should do it
<asac> fta: yes. that should be enough
<fta> i still have libjemalloc.so btw
<asac> oh right
<asac> i have to check the state then
<asac> i think there was a regression intrepid with static linkage
<asac> guess i disabled it again
<asac> ah right ... the jemalloc patches are commented atm
<asac> anyway
<asac> not sure how to reproduce the prism issue. for me moving the webapps dir from the profile to .webapps works
<asac> at least for google-mail
<asac> if i dont do that i get a broken update.xul dialog ... closing that will open google-mail again
<fta> take a .webapp file not from this package (ie, not fixed), and click on it
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/google-maps-fr.webapp
<fta> well, i probably need one more hack into the launcher
<fta> lunch time. cu
<asac> fta: enjoy ;)
<asac> fta: ill try to reproduce with the webapp above
<Ampelbein> hi there! am i right that bug #258642 should be set to invalid because retracing failed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258642 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258642
<asac> Ampelbein: looking
<asac> Ampelbein: download the CoreDump ... install all -dbgsym packages and try to get a backtrace using gdb
<asac> Ampelbein: if that fails, close the report
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks for the info.
<asac> np
<asac> Ampelbein: if you want to help wading through crashes, I can subscribe you to a bunch more (e.g. most are private by default)
<Ampelbein> asac: if that would help you, that's ok. currently i'm going through the list of "new" and public bugs to find some where i can work on. it's plenty of work to do... ;-)
<asac> Ampelbein: are you looking at firefox bugs?
<Ampelbein> not specific.
<asac> Ampelbein: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook and help on firefox bugs. you can learn a lot and earn a lot of karma ;)
<asac> the triagers handbook should give easy guidelines what to do with new and incomplete ones ;)
<asac> if it lacks information let me know so i can improve that ;)
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks. i'll read it and start working.
<asac> Ampelbein: cool. concentrate on New and Incomplete bugs ... once you have some experience with that we can look at confirmed bugs and then how to forward upstream ;)
<asac> Ampelbein: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<asac> ^^ New firefox-3.0 bugs
<asac> > 600 bugs :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you were part right other part is due to debian/rules and ill look more at it in morning see you tonight or tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: sure
<Ampelbein> woohoo.
<Ampelbein> me thinks i have to make some more coffee ;-)
<asac> Ampelbein: we could make a standard response. the idea is to get bugs in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 10343 root      20   0  125m  84m  14m R   56  4.2 484:10.29 Xorg
<fta> 16083 fta       20   0  228m 110m  23m S   37  5.5   3:12.81 prism-bin
<asac> thats the main requirement for "confirmed"
<fta> a flash inside prism causes Xorg & prism to suck the cpu
<asac> Ampelbein: if you have two or three standard responses i can write you a python script that sends the response and changes the bug state accordingly
<asac> Ampelbein: just do a few and let me know once you know what text you always have to type ;)
<asac> fta: yeah. always the same. flash sucks ;)
<asac> (not only cpu)
<fta> it used to work fine
<knusper> hi
<asac> hi knusper ;) ... what flavour do you have ;)
<fta> in fact, it works fine, except it sucks cpu while doing so
<knusper> asac: crunchy
<Ampelbein> asac: i'll try something with thunderbird and mailing the commands. that way i can keep more easily track of what i did.
<Ampelbein> but thanks anyway.
<asac> knusper: hope you are not burned ;)
<knusper> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=479854 <<-- i just read thisone
<ubottu> Debian bug 479854 in enigmail "enigmail: Does not support iceape-mailnews" [Normal,Open]
<knusper> ;)
<asac> Ampelbein: sure :) ... mail interface is efficient too
<asac> knusper: yeah. no time :(
<knusper> :(
<knusper> so i have to switch to icedove?
<asac> if you need enigmail now, then yes.
<asac> knusper: problem is that iceape has no extension manager ... so installing it by hand is painful
<knusper> so, do you also think it is difficult to figure out, what changes must be applied to the enigmail package to get it working with iceape
<knusper> i have some time
<knusper> but never contributed to debian
<asac> knusper: point is the enigmail package needs a severe cleanup
<knusper> so its not a minor change
<asac> fta: how would i use the build-system.tgz we ship in xulrunner-1.9 to build an extensions?
<asac> is there a way to hook in new "makefiles")
<asac> hmm
<asac> bye fta ;)
<knusper> lol
<knusper> asac: are you the only person responsible for the enigmail package in debian...?
<asac> knusper: only thing that i can offer you is to bug me daily. i'll try to look next time i have a free minute ;)
<asac> i cannot give instructions since its long time since i touched that package
<asac> knusper: yes. and its unlikely that anyone else gets this package built without a huge ramp-up time ;)
<asac> fta might be able to do that ;)
<asac> knusper: enigmail isnt ment to be built outside the mozilla tree ... which makes this so hard to do.
<knusper> a... I see
<knusper> are you a debian guy or ubuntu developer
<asac> both :)
<knusper> :)
<asac> ubuntu eats more time though
<knusper> i am new to the *.deb world
<asac> knusper: what are your experiences?
<knusper> i have lenny running
<asac> fta: you think we can use build-system.tgz to build enigmail?
<knusper> i like it
<knusper> really
<asac> sure ... lenny is probably great. i like the pure-gnome feeling of debian desktop ;)
<knusper> maybe...
<knusper> i use fluxbox
<asac> hehe
<knusper> i have used openSUSE a very long time
<asac> fluxbox is great too ;) ... but there is probabyl no difference desktop wise to the ubuntu package
<fta> "pure-gnome feeling" ? screenshot ?
<knusper> I use the devel version
<asac> knusper: i hope you already feel the relief ;)
<knusper> yeah
<knusper> sure
<asac> whenever i saw anyone using SUSE they never ran security updates ... and of course never upgraded to the next major version
<asac> -> crap ;)
<fta> btw, strace X is not a good idea
<asac> you cant believe that this is still the truth for so many users.
<asac> fta: yeah ;) ... you should at least look for use -eopen or something
<knusper> cause at suse sometimes a system upgrade will upgrade your system to a unusable state
<asac> fta: too bad. i still cant start virtualbox here in intrepid :(
<asac> thus no screenshot from pure debian desktop
<Ampelbein> hmpf. now i have a (stupid?) question. I installed all dbgsym packages and tried running 'gdb -c CoreDump'. But it just says "File format not recognized". Does this mean the CoreDump is invalid?
<asac> fta: but its almost what upstream ships: it even has the  gnome food in the menu ;)
<knusper> unusable = not fixable for a user with small linux experience
<fta> asac, it's not because of the fool, it simply froze.
<asac> knusper: yeah. i dont know why its that way, but it appears to be that way.
<asac> knusper: good for the debian based distros ;)
<asac> knusper: good for the suse users that get tempted by a good installer ;)
<knusper> and hell.... aptitude is kinda fast
<asac> fta: you sure its not because of the disk IO that the process slows down like hell?
<knusper> if you install something on opensuse you can get your self a cup of coffe, including brewing it
<asac> Ampelbein: hmm ... you probably also need to specify the binary?
<knusper> but enough suse bashing
<asac> hehe
<asac> Ampelbein: what does "file CoreDump" give you?
<fta> nope, it stopped on a select() then whole desktop turned dead, no mouse, no keyboard, no clock moving, nothing. the box was still alive though, i sshed in but decided to reboot, i had to anyway.
<Ampelbein> CoreDump: ELF 64-bit LSB core file x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style, from '/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox'
<knusper> asac: just for the record, I install icedove now, but I plan to bug you every now and then
 * asac builds virtualbox-ose-sourc e
<asac> knusper: thanks
<asac> Ampelbein: so gdb -c CoreDump /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<knusper> where are you from, anyway?
<asac> doesnt work?
<knusper> <-- german
<asac> knusper: same same here
<knusper> thats why you understand my nick
<asac> knusper: since you are using alice-dsl chances are high that you are from the hamburg area?
<knusper> acutally berlin
<Ampelbein> same error: bug258642/CoreDump" is not a core dump: File format not recognized
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok i am from hamburg ;)
<Ampelbein> woohoo, deutsche! ;-)
<asac> Ampelbein: are you on i386?
<knusper> when I was a child I was in Hamburg for a chess tournament
<Ampelbein> y
<asac> the core is amd64 ... which explains why it doesent work
<asac> Ampelbein: better focus on i386 crashes then ;)
<Ampelbein> ah. now i see.
<knusper> so long time ago..... ok.... cu soon
<Ampelbein> my error.
<asac> knusper: cu
<Ampelbein> sorry for bothering you, still learning.
<asac> welcome
<asac> its not really obvious ;)
<asac> gdb should complain that its wrong arch ;)
<asac> yay ... virtual box sid is booting ;)
<Wulfie> hey folks, I am trying to get lightning going on hardy.  If I use the 0.7 version that is available through synaptic things are working but the google calendar provider does not. If I use the one from the website the left pane gets filled with the calendar bar and I can't make it go away.
<Wulfie> any suggestions?
<asac> Wulfie: if you use what from the website?
<asac> mixing the extensions is probably a bad idea
<asac> at least uninstall lignthing package first ;)
<Wulfie> asac: if I get the lightning from the mozilla site
<Wulfie> I did that
<Wulfie> I only had one installed at a time
<asac> Wulfie: well. most likely its not compatible ... better use the built we have
<asac> the provider is probably broken in 0.7
<Wulfie> is the the 0.7?
<Wulfie> is there a 0.8?  This was working for me until I reinstalled due to a hard drive crash
<fta> [reed], how can i specify a relative date in the "advanced search" on bugzilla ? something like yesterday or 1 week ago..
<asac> fta: i think its -1w
<asac> Wulfie: what was working for you until you reinstalled?
<Wulfie> what is your repo?
<Wulfie> asac: hardy+thunderbird+lightning+google provider
<asac> Wulfie: hmm
<asac> Wulfie: maybe its a profile issue then
<asac> Wulfie: uninstall the extension you got from mozilla ... that probably calls for trouble
<Wulfie> tried with a clean profile as well
<asac> then move the .mozilla-thunderbird directory to a different place
<asac> and try again
<asac> Wulfie: when it worked, did you start with 0.7 or with a version before that?
<Wulfie> I am not entirely sure
<Wulfie> is there an updated/testing build of the lightning extension at all?
<asac> Wulfie: i'd say try to move the directory above to a safe location
<fta> asac, thx, it wored
<fta> k
<asac> cool ;) ... not sure why i knew that ;)
<Wulfie> asac: makes no difference - the problem is that Thunderbird itself has the google provider disabled as it depends on a version of lightning that's not installed
<asac> Wulfie: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> there is lightning-sunbird - 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0mt804  for hardy
<asac> Wulfie: if that helps, we could think about doing a more official backport in ubuntu-backports
<Wulfie> testing now
<Wulfie> asac: that's go it
<Wulfie> thanks much
<asac> Wulfie: so it works?
<Wulfie> it does
<Wulfie> I now have my google calendar back
<asac> Wulfie: good
<Wulfie> thanks very much for your assistance
<Wulfie> that was bugging me
<asac> np
<asac> lucky that it helps
<Wulfie> I think that the google provider requires a 0.8 version there
<[reed]> fta: yeah, -1d or -1w
<fta> k
<saivann> asac : Busy?
<asac> yes, meeting
<saivann> asac : ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-21
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 20 2008, 23:18:37 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 4 days
<[reed]> What's a way to get the current libgtk2.0 version if you don't have libgtk2.0-dev installed (and can't use pkg-config because of that)?
<asac> [reed]: gtk_major_version constant?
<[reed]> I want a one-liner I can give people to run on the command line
<[reed]> to get their current GTK+ version
<asac> [reed]: i think you need C for that ... or python if they have that installed?
<asac> unless you want to depend on packaging of course
<[reed]> lame
<[reed]> oh well
<asac> [reed]: wait a second ;)
<[reed]> I'm looking for a solution that's cross-distro, too
<[reed]> pkg-config would have worked, but it requires the dev package
<[reed]> which is lame
<[reed]> :(
<gnomefreak> no ome sees me here
<asac> [reed]: mozilla could provie that info in about -> dialog ;)
<gnomefreak> what does this package do? libpam-runtime
<gnomefreak> IIRC pam == the password dialog
<asac> its a authentication framework
<gnomefreak> crap
<asac> allows you to plugin in new auth mechanisms
<gnomefreak> its badly broken
<asac> [reed]: in python you can type:
<asac> import gtk
<asac> gtk.gtk_version
<asac> that should give you the version without the need to link or such ;)
<asac> of course depends on gtk + python + pygtk
<gnomefreak> ok im going back to bed itx early (3:44)
<asac> gnomefreak: sleep tight
<XioNoX> hi !
<fta> strings /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so* | grep 2.0 | head
<fta> but using the distro pkg tool is probably better
<[reed]> fta: looking for distro-agnostic method
<kgoetz> [reed]: looks the most agnostic to me ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> my reply was to <fta> but using the distro pkg tool is probably better
<[reed]> I like fta's command
<noiesmo> can i ask a question about thunderbird extensions here
<fta> [reed], doesn't work with debian though :(
<asac> i dont see any version with the command above ;)
<asac> fta: doesnt even work here ;)
<asac> but maybe thats because of my cloak ;)=
<XioNoX> asac, it is more difficult that I've though :(
<XioNoX> the js don't update the content of the richlistbox
<asac> XioNoX: what are you on atm?
<asac> implementing your own application-like dialog, right?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> I can show you what I've done
<asac> go ahead
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521817
<XioNoX> and
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521818
<asac> so you need box in richlistitem?
<XioNoX> the application tab have a box element
<XioNoX> so i've done the same thing
<asac> XioNoX: did you see that in code or DOM inspector?
<XioNoX> dom
<XioNoX> it is very powerfull
<asac> XioNoX: yes. but what you see there is wrong ;)
<XioNoX> because of xml ?
<asac> well not really wrong, but it pretends to be different to what you have to code
<asac> XioNoX: yes. what you see in DOM is the final dom hierarchy... this includes automatically generated elements
<asac> if you define in xbl richlistitem like:
<XioNoX> but the what you see in the xul file work
<asac> <box>
<asac> <children/>
<asac> </box>
<XioNoX> only the implementation of js don't
<asac> it will look in dom inspector as if <richlistitem><box><test/></box></richlistitem> is senseful xul
<asac> XioNoX: right. please do what the .js file does
<XioNoX> i've try it too
<XioNoX> but with the same result
<asac> XioNoX: in dom inspector the "red" elements are generated implicitly by xbl
<XioNoX> yeah, i know that
<asac> XioNoX: ok. remove everything except the header from this .xul
<asac> and just copy the code from application.js
<XioNoX> the full .js ?
<asac> no ... the _rebuildView code?
<XioNoX> ok, but this function use others functions and the XUL of the applications.xul
<XioNoX> and preferences.xul
<XioNoX> in the application.xul there are a richlistbox with the headder stuff
<asac> XioNoX: right. you need that richtlistbox in your xul
<asac> the rebuildView thing doesnt really do much
<asac> copy that code... replace dynamic elements with static elements for now
<asac> shouldnt be a big problem
<XioNoX> var _list = document.getElementById("pluginsList");
<XioNoX> alert(_list);
<XioNoX> return null
<XioNoX> but I have this in my xul : <richlistbox id="pluginsList" orient="vertical" persist="lastSelectedType">
<asac> XioNoX: well .... maybe you are not in the same document?
<XioNoX> I think I'am
<XioNoX> it is the same xul file that I've pastbin you
<asac> XioNoX: well if you run that code before it has been loaded you wont find anything
<asac> you have to put that in a function that gets run when the doucment is loaded
<asac> or am i wrong=
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> We are going to lunch, i'll fix taht after
<XioNoX> see you
<XioNoX> asac, ok, it work :) I've just put the javascript line of the xul at the end of the xul file :)
<asac> XioNoX: thats ugly
<asac> use the "load" event please
<XioNoX> i know i know, it was just for testing :)
<asac> haha
<gnomefreak> there is a new email virus out. it comes from airlines with attachment (dont open it)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> anyone use liferea?
 * asac lunch
<asac> gnomefreak: fta uses it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, me and fta, AFAIK
<gnomefreak> its broken
<gnomefreak> it frezzes up
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, really? fta asked for a sponsor yesterday (or the day before) to upload new version. Are you talking about that one?
<gnomefreak> it might be the updates causing it but i will find out
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> term is freazing up as well
 * gnomefreak needs a dictionary today
<gnomefreak> i guess i go for smoke until updates are done
<gnomefreak> look out for http://www.savvywallet.com/2008/07/25/bogus-virus-email-affecting-sun-country-airlines/ im looking into what it does
<XioNoX> asac, how can I doo the mimetype ==> human readable conversion ? window.navigator.plugins dont seam to have mimetypes
<asac> XioNoX: ill give you something .... just ignore that for now ;)
<XioNoX> hu ?
<asac> XioNoX: i'll try to find a solution to map a mime-type to a readable name ;)
<XioNoX> I'm trying
<XioNoX> and I thing I'm not far
<XioNoX> yeah it is almost working
<XioNoX> asac, check this please : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521909
<XioNoX> the loop stop too early
<XioNoX> and don't go througs all mimetypes
<Wulfie> hey folks, a while back I asked in here and someone showed me how to change the default "zoom" behaviour in Firefox 3 back to the old behaviour (changing text size not zooming everything) . . . how do I change that back :)
<Wulfie> a browser.zoom.full
<Wulfie> thanks folks
<XioNoX> asac, sorry, it is ok :)
<asac> good
<asac> let me know when we get to the next step ;)
<XioNoX> nxt step ?
<XioNoX> not i'm attacking the dropdown menu
<XioNoX> who appear when we clic on the line
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats the right thing
<asac> for now just display the matching plugins available
<asac> and the current default
<asac> which is:
<asac> 1. identified by its .so path ... if there is a pref
<asac> 2. or the first plugin in the list that matches
<asac> (so quite simple)
<asac> (though indirect)
<XioNoX> . or the first plugin in the list that matches ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you gonna be around today?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. thats correct
<asac> in the plugins array == list
<asac> browser.plugins
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> now i'm trying to understand how the menu works
<gnomefreak> bug 492837
<gnomefreak> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with you
<asac> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<asac> works ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah just fixed the plugin for bugs but the person sent email with that bug in subject and its not a bug
<gnomefreak> ok someone pushed diggler to Intrepid but from looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions neo diggler is the one that should be pushed to archives once its worked on
<gnomefreak> are they going to conflict?
<gnomefreak> once i find out what is wrong with my rules file i will sttart getting info needed for neo
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, pretty much, but still working on this school project
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, to find out if diggler and neo-diggler (which is based on diggler) are going to conflict, look in their chrome.manifest files
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you look at something when you get time? i will have to pull up error again but its error in rules was gonna look more into it after email but i didnt see anything wrong with it last night
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: than do we drop neo-diggler?
<gnomefreak> or will it superseed diggler
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, and look at their chrome uri's. if they're the same (meaning the writer of neo-diggler didn't change them), they're probably gonna drop it
<Jazzva> s/uri's/URIs/
<gnomefreak> 3. Accepted: diggler 0.9-16ubuntu1 (source) (Bhavani Shankar)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I added neo-diggler because back then diggler wasn't in development anymore. If diggler is in development again, then maybe we don't need to add neo-diggler
<gnomefreak> so far no info ws found other than license but i dont trust that since they didnt add any other info
<Jazzva> It should be on addons.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3763
<gnomefreak> that neo
<gnomefreak> Neo Diggler is a tidy-up, bug-fix and minor re-organisation of the original Diggler
<Jazzva> yeah... I think we're gonna add neo-diggler
<gnomefreak> someone should ask for its removal if its gonna conflict
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, diggler: Updated September 27, 2004
<gnomefreak> it was pushed on the 18th
<gnomefreak> of this month
<Jazzva> And it only works for Firefox up to 1.0.*. Maybe someone is updating it in Debian for recent Firefox versions
<gnomefreak> anyone know the person that pushed it see ablve
<asac> si there an upstreawm update?
<asac> otherwise we should migrate users to it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when you get time (doesnt hav to be today) can you look at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521926
<Jazzva> asac, for diggler? no
<asac> to neo-diggler
<gnomefreak> asac: neo-diggler is not in devel anymore
<asac> or isnt neo diggler similar?
<gnomefreak> opps
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> i mean diggler isnt
<Jazzva> asac, this is the last changelog entry which is related to the source: install.rdf: Allow diggler to work with Iceweasel 2.0.
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> asac, in 0.9-12
<asac> how similar is the featureset of diggler vs. neo-diggler
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: we have one mui important feature thing to do in this cycle :(
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure yet there isnt enough info on the wiki yet unless Jazzva knows
<asac> fta: migrating nss/nspr back to upstream soname
<Jazzva> asac, I haven't looked at both, but this is what desc for neo-diggler says "Neo Diggler is a tidy-up, bug-fix and minor re-organisation of the original Diggler"
<asac> fta: so, byebye shlibs i guess and byebye debian
<asac> fta: good thing is that debian wont follow (they are frozen), so they will end up with a less compatible nss
<gnomefreak> shit error is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521945
<asac> just kidding ;) ... I dont really want debian any harm
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it doesn't have a build command. I'm not sure if asac pushed med-xpi-pack which should be the default command in case where no build command is defined in debian/rules
<asac> gnomefreak: what is your binary package name in control
<asac> gnomefreak: and what is the source package name
<asac> gnomefreak: if they dont match, you probably have the wrong name in rules
<gnomefreak> both same "chatzilla"
<asac> whats the build command ?
<asac> that appears to be not executed
<asac> have you named chatzilla in rules?
<asac> paste rules might be a good idea
<Jazzva> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/521926
<Jazzva> rules
<gnomefreak> MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG := chatzilla
<asac>  yeah ... there is no build command
<asac> no doubt thats a likely reason
<asac> for your build doing nothing
<gnomefreak> could be but this xpi.template worked for firegpg
<asac> gnomefreak: well. that doesnt matter
<asac> you need a build command for sure
<asac> unless you do other black magic ;)(
<Jazzva> and back to thread synchronization. yay... *sigh*
<gnomefreak> would rather keep it "official" that way when time to push it doesnt require i play 50 questions
<Jazzva> see you later
<asac> gnomefreak: firegpg has a build command
<gnomefreak> later Jazzva and thanks
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<gnomefreak> and im sure maybe the CVS of this one does too but itsa old
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> BUILD_COMMAND is xpi.mk specific
<asac> you need one
<asac> fix that
<gnomefreak> #MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<gnomefreak> thas wrong?
<asac> yes
<asac> what does that mean=?
 * asac is testing gnomefreak ;)
<gnomefreak> dont know other than = is same
<gnomefreak> well == is
<gnomefreak> = mean sum/answer
<asac> what does the first letter mean?
<gnomefreak> s?
<asac> that means that its commented
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> # MOZ_XPI
<gnomefreak> oh it cant be that easy
<asac> -> it doesnt matter
<asac> its not enabled
<gnomefreak> it cant be that easy
<asac> you also need to ensure that there is a build.sh that builds chatzilla
<asac> remove the #
<asac> if there is no build.sh ... figure what to use to build and use that instead
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing one but ill look again
<gnomefreak> let me finish what im doing first
<gnomefreak> debian bug 492837
<ubottu> Debian bug 492837 in mozilla-bookmarksftp "mozilla-bookmarksftp: Please update to ff3" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/492837
<gnomefreak> that why it wsant on LP
<XioNoX> asac, just a little thing, I can't find the page which explain how to get things in the preferences
<gnomefreak> ok be back a bit later
<asac> XioNoX: ther are other places in the extensions where i get the prefs
<asac> search for getCharPref
<XioNoX> ok, thx
<XioNoX> asac, if modules.plugins.mimetype. how do I know wich plugin is used ?
<XioNoX> specially if there are many plugins installed for the same mimetype ?
<asac> XioNoX: the two point above where the algorithm to fiture out which is used
<asac> figure
<XioNoX> 2. or the first plugin in the list that matches ?
<XioNoX> so it is a kind of aleatory ?
<asac> yes... but first 1.
<XioNoX> yeah yeah
<asac> aleatory?
<asac> dont know what that means ;)
<XioNoX> sorry
<XioNoX> random
<XioNoX> trying to make english words with french one :)
<XioNoX> so it is a kind of random ?
<asac> yes. thats the whole problem ... and thats why i diud that patch to select a specific plugin for a mime-type
<asac> XioNoX: if 2. makes our algorithm to return wrong values, then i need to add support to query for what plugin is used in firefox core
<asac> but i think we come along that way.
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, do you know how the list appear when we clic on the pluginlist ?
<XioNoX> or at least how to put things on this list ?
<asac> yes. the richlistbox has a onsomething listener which basically transforms the row and replaced the right hand label with a drop down
<asac> look in the applicaions.xul
<XioNoX> it seam to be set by the xml
<XioNoX> so I have to name my functions the same
<asac> james_w: do we have something like Vcs-Bzr-upstream Vcs-Bzr-release Vcs-Bzr-nextrelease ? where i can point to "upstream", "release" and "nextrelease" branch?
<james_w> no, that's not defined by Debian
<asac> the situation is like this: release from ~ubuntu-core-dev branch, which receives merges from ~network-manager branch
<james_w> I think at least -upstream would be really useful, but they didn't think to include it
<asac> and i have the feeling that choosing any of those is always wrong in some way
<asac> e.g. using ~network-manager wont give url to get exactly this release
<asac> ~ubuntu-core-dev doesnt tell the user where to develop against
<asac> james_w: yes, but even if i had upstream i needed more ;)
<saivann> asac : ping
<gandi> asac: ping
<fta> back
<fta> asac, "one mui important", "mui" ? wtfit ?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39500/
<asac> mui == much ;)
<Siva> Hi asac, wikz tells me that you had some questions about Spicebird
<Siva> I'm one of the developers for Spicebird
<fta> asac, for nss, i assume it means rebuilding all deps, right ?
<fta> i mean rdeps, of course
<asac> fta: not sure ;)
<asac> maybe its "just" flipping the direction the links point to ;)
<asac> and drop the soname patch
<asac>         gcc -x c -shared -Wl,-soname,libsoftokn3.so.0d -o debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d - < /dev/null
<asac> fta: understand what this is ment to do?
<asac> make a null lib?
<fta> sure but everything linked to the .1d will need to be relinked with the .so
<fta> or did i miss something ?
<asac> well. current situation is that upstream builds can use our libs
<asac> but the other way around isnt true
<asac> so they seem to be related still ;)
<asac> lets see whats happening without the soname patch ;)
<asac> and a bit .links file shuffeling
<fta> afaik, we provide .so links but we use the .1d, not the links
<asac> right
<fta> others could then use the .so or the .so.1d, we couldn't
<asac> thats why i think just flipping that link direction might be enough
<fta> oh, ok, i mis-read,
<asac> 1. drop soname, 2. flip link direction
<fta> i read drop .1d/.0d
<asac> 3. take care that upgrade really fixes the links (which might be a tricky thing)
<fta> could work
<asac> most likely .preinst upgrade and abort required
<fta> I had too much beers tonight
<asac> hmm. i have to recreate the .symbols files i guess
<fta> could we drop the kbsd patches then, they are a pain to keep in sync, and we don't need any of this
<asac> sure
<asac> fta: how do i recreate those symbols from scratch?
<fta> move out the files
<asac> hmm we get the full package version
<asac> the debian ones were just upstream iirc
<fta> grr, +300 new rss entries per day, too much to keep up with
<fta> eh ?
<fta> oh
<asac> ah ok -v
<fta> or strip manually
<fta> mozilla Bug 356295
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 356295 in Drag and Drop "Drag and Drop (WHATWG)" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356295
<fta> mozilla Bug 418129
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418129 in General "Need branch-based OS ignore list" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418129
<fta> mozilla Bug 450646
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 450646 in Security: PSM "Firefox 3.0.2 should use NSS 3.12.1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=450646
<asac> oh dear. i hate writing those scripts for upgrade and downgrade case
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-22
<saivann> asac : Available today for mozilla locales? :)
<wikz> mozilla bug 309505
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 309505 in Lightning Only "Switching views in Lightning results in gray screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309505
<asac> saivann: ok. lets do that now
<asac> (if you are avail )
<saivann> asac : I am
<saivann> asac : A bit tired, but I should be able to do it right now
<saivann> asac : Did you have time to take a look at the changelog for the new sunbird and lightning-extension locales?
<asac> ok. so what is on topic .... sunbird/lightning locales right?
<saivann> asac : thunderbird-locales does not have any special changes, they are only updated to the new release
<asac> ok good
<asac> saivann: where is that package?
<saivann> asac : thunderbird-locales for hardy-proposed and intrepid, sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales for intrepid
<asac> ok lets do tbird
<saivann> bug 236964 bug 230209
 * asac searches for bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236964 in sunbird-locales "[intrepid] new upstream release 0.8" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<saivann> asac : I agree, thunderbird-locales is the first one to upload, lightning-extension depends on the new thunderbird-locales package
<saivann> asac : As you can see, there is two packages for thunderbird-locales, one with extra ro locale added, and one with the upstream locales only.
<asac> saivann: why is the version of the hardy packages 1:2.0.0.0+1 ?
<saivann> asac : If you prefer it, the package with ro locales has been asked by Jani Monoses in the bug report. ro locale has been tested by me and it works
<saivann> asac : Because it's a update and we don't want the hardy package to hit the intrepid one
<saivann> (in repository)
<saivann> asac : I suggested you the current version number some weeks ago and you acknowledged it
<asac> saivann: we definitly want to reflewct the right version there
<asac> 2.0.0.0+1?
<saivann> asac : Let me loook
<asac> then i was drunk ;)
<asac> if the orig.tar.gz is exactly the same, then we can use the same upstream version
<saivann> asac : the current complete version number is thunderbird-locales_2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1.8.04.1
<asac> e.g. 2.0.0.14+1_0ubuntu1~0.8.04.1 and 2.0.0.14+1_0ubuntu1
<saivann> asac : Really? Oh.. yes that makes sense
<asac> yes
<saivann> asac : There is no difference between the hardy and the intrepid package anyway, so I can fix this in a few minutes
<asac> err, 2.0.0.14+1-0ubuntu1~8.04.1 and 2.0.0.14+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> ok. i can fix that on my own
<asac> ok i added the bug to the changelog
<saivann> asac : Ok, thanks for the MOTU course :)
<asac> and uploaded to intrepid ;)
<asac> err ... will upload ;)
<saivann> asac : Nice, thank you
<asac> let me just test one translation ;)
<saivann> damned right! I Always forget the bug in my changelog for my -locales package, sorry
<saivann> of course
<saivann> asac : Will you upload the package that contains -ro locale?
<asac> ill upload the last you posted to the bug ;)
<asac> so yes
<asac> saivann: so the orig.tar.gz is identical?
<saivann> great
<asac> (hardy vs. intrepid?)
<saivann> asac : Please verify it, I built them based on the same, but it's never a bad idea to make sure before uploading
<asac> saivann: ok ... so just using the intrepid package with tweaked changelog is ok?
<saivann> asac : Yes, please prefer this alternative, diff is telling me that the orig.tar.gz are different
<asac> saivann: ok.
<asac> saivann: why do we need that ro.xpi btw?
<asac> e.g. is the ro guy too lazy to get that in upstream?
<saivann> asac : thunderbird 2.* won't accept new locales.
<asac> ok
<saivann> asac : I consulted upstream bug reports that Jani Monoses pointed in the LP bug report and developers are answering that new locales will only be added to tb 3 trunk, but not tb 2
<saivann> asac : Feel free to accept or decline it, I built a package for it on the last minute in case that you considered this locale important
<saivann> asac : The orig.tar.gz are probably different because I re-built both of them with ro locale
<asac> sure ... we can take it
<asac> saivann: if there is no sign of the ubuntu-sru team in that bug (e.g. approval to archive is required) on wed, let me know so i can bug them directly
<saivann> asac : Can you do something so help this patch getting reviewed and uploaded? bug 232402 . I don't know if you remember it, but we worked many hours on it a month ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232402 in chmsee "xulrunner 1.9 support for chmsee 1.0.0" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232402
<saivann> asac : Ok, noted
<asac> hmm dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<saivann> asac : On which package, thunderbird-locales?
<saivann> asac : thunderbird-locales has Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
<asac> saivann: no. chmsee
<asac> i fixed that and uploaded now
<asac> saivann: if motu-sru guys dont get active till wed let me know
<saivann> asac : Great, thanks
<saivann> asac : Now, are you ready for sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales?
<asac> saivann: yeah. where?
<saivann> asac : bug 236964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236964 in sunbird-locales "[intrepid] new upstream release 0.8" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236964
<saivann> asac : changelog has many entry :)
<asac> saivann: ok. thats intrepid only right?
<saivann> asac : Yes, not hardy
<saivann> asac : I changed the Maintainer to Ubuntu MOTU Team and I added myself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer, is that correct?
<saivann> or should I use Uploader
<asac> saivann: the corrupted install.rdf thing ... are those fixed upstream?
<asac> saivann: maybe you can forward those?
<saivann> asac : no, I filed upstream bugs
<saivann> asac : https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=450808
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 450808 in da / Danish "sunbird da and it locales have corrupted install.rdf" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> ah ok. is there an ubuntu bug for them we could connect?
<saivann> asac : No because this package is not uploaded to ubuntu yet. It only happens with version 0.8 for da and it xpi
<asac> saivann: ok. ill reference the upstream bug then in changelog
<saivann> asac : Patches are already included in my package to avoid the problem. Without patch, these xpi don't install, sunbird simply reject them
<saivann> asac : np
<asac> ok i named the patches explicitly in changelog and references upstream bug
<saivann> great
<asac> saivann: what you can do is to go to #calendar channel on irc.mozilla.org and ask who can review that patch
<asac> (e.g. the patches)
<asac> otherwise they will never land
<saivann> asac : Noted, I'll do it
<asac> i confirmed the bug for now
<asac> (in bugzilla)
<saivann> asac : Thank you, I'll go to the channel to ask someone to take a look at the patches
<asac> saivann: to get things into mozilla you need to request review and if thats done request landing
<asac> saivann: what you need to ask is who is reviewer for those files
<saivann> asac : landing?
<asac> and then you "edit patch" and set the review flag to ? with the email of the reviewer next to it
<asac> saivann: once you have review we can see how to go on ;)
<saivann> asac : Ok, thanks for letting me know how it works
<XioNoX> Hi !
<asac> saivann: ok uploaded everything. archive admins might be unhappy about MPL being duplicated everywhere
<asac> saivann: i think the right way would be to reference the MPL file hopefully shipped by sunbird and lightning
<asac> but lets see
<asac> (they are not on CD so space isnt that a big problem)
<saivann> asac : Is actually the MPL license shipped by lightning or sunbird?
<asac> /usr/share/doc/sunbird/MPL.gz
<asac> i think lignthing-extennsion still has in in copyright
<asac> so yes. we could only reference it for sunbird locales until that is fixed
<asac> hi XioNoX
<saivann> asac : Yes
<asac> saivann: ok. thanks for all this. i hope the delay didnt demotivate you too much :(
<saivann> asac : Eh no, I know that you're pretty busy, but I'm very glad that you had time for it today!
<XioNoX> asac, it's my last "real" internship day :(
<asac> XioNoX: champange ;) ... err. lets mourn :(
<XioNoX> beer this evening with all the crew
<asac> yay ;)
<saivann> asac : Thanks for your fast review. You probably didn't have much time to see all the changes, but now lightning-extension locales doesn't have one of the ugly scripts anymore and can now be updated using debian rules :)
<asac> thats the important part i guess
<asac> XioNoX: technically, we have time till aug 28th to get these features into ubuntu. if you want you can go on for another few days.
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> asac, next time I go in germany, i'll pay you a beer ;)
<XioNoX> this weekend I'll not have time
<asac> moving back?
<XioNoX> I'll work the 25
<XioNoX> the 26, I'll moving back
<XioNoX> and once at home I'll not have time too
<asac> XioNoX: ok. lets get as much done today as possible and get this into bzr
<XioNoX> but even with few more days, I'm not sure I could make it in time
<XioNoX> sure
<asac> XioNoX: well. 28th is not really a hard dead-line
<asac> the alternative thing is certainly important enough to get an exception. just let me know ;)
<XioNoX> ok, because I'm going back to school the 1st, so I'll have less time, but I'll continue to work on it
<asac> XioNoX: sure. what we need is a rough edged feature. we still have plenty of time to fix things after that
<asac> XioNoX: school == university?
<XioNoX> yes, second year
<saivann> asac : I'm thinking about becoming a MOTU, is there a lot of things to know appart what I already know about packaging to become a good MOTU?
<XioNoX> asac, another problem is that navigator.plugins[i].filename give only filename, and not full path :(
<asac> saivann: hard to say. i think you do quite well. the easiest way to become a motu is to actively engange in MOTU-specific tasks:
<asac>  1. universe merges
<[reed]> XioNoX: it does if you enable that pref
<asac>  2. review packages on REVU
<[reed]> XioNoX: plugin.expose_full_path
<[reed]> change that to true
<[reed]> and you get the full path
<XioNoX> ha ok, thanks
<XioNoX> ;)
<asac> [reed]: punch that into a defaults/preferences/ in ubufox for now
<asac> err XioNoX ^^
<asac>  ;)
<XioNoX> ?
<saivann> asac : Ok, thanks. I'm already doing many merges and I maintain some packages, so I'll think about it more...
<saivann> asac : I'm away for the night, thanks again for this fast review! :)
<asac> saivann: talk to dholbach
<asac> saivann: he knows best how to become a MOTU ... for me things are still opaque somewhat :/
<saivann> asac : I know that he's doing quite a very nice work with MOTU :)
<saivann> asac : Ok :P
<asac> saivann: he is responsible to answer all kind of these enquiries
<asac> saivann: no problem. thanks for your work for the mozillateam ;)
<saivann> asac : Nice to know, perhaps that I can extend my contribution to ubuntu this way.. I'll think about it.
<saivann> asac : It's a pleasure !
<XioNoX> asac, I have to modify it myself or it will be good by default ?
<asac> XioNoX: use it as default for now
 * saivann is away
<asac> XioNoX: I have to think about it
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, with : if(branchFilePrefs.getCharPref(mimeType))
<XioNoX> 			var pluginFile = branchFilePrefs.getCharPref(mimeType);
<XioNoX> if the mimetype isn't in the prefs, the code crash
<XioNoX> Erreur : [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED) [nsIPrefBranch.getCharPref]"  nsresult: "0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://ubufox/content/pluginAlternativeOverlay.js :: describePreferredAction :: line 74"  data: no]
<XioNoX> Fichier Source : chrome://ubufox/content/pluginAlternativeOverlay.js
<XioNoX> Ligne : 74
<asac> french ;)
<asac> me ... no comprende ;)
<XioNoX> the french lines are useless ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> XioNoX: whats in that line
<asac> paste
<XioNoX> if(branchFilePrefs.getCharPref(mimeType))
<asac> what is branchFilePrefs?
<XioNoX> but if the modules.plugins.mimetype.application/....... existe, it work corectly
<asac> XioNoX: good. then catch the exception
<asac> and treat it as "doesnt exist"
<XioNoX> var branchFilePrefs = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"].
<XioNoX>                     getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefService);
<XioNoX> branchFilePrefs = branchFilePrefs.getBranch("modules.plugins.mimetype.");
<asac> XioNoX: oh
<asac> you can also test whether a pref existsw
<XioNoX> i though that will test : if(branchFilePrefs.getCharPref(mimeType))
<XioNoX> what it the best ?
<asac> XioNoX: ah
<asac> XioNoX: no you dont need to get that branch
<asac> XioNoX: just use:
<asac> var prefBranch ? Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefBranch);
<asac> var prefBranch = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefBranch);
<asac> and then prefBranch.getCharPref("modules.plugins.mimetype."+mimetype);
<asac> XioNoX: alternatively you could check whether branchFilePrefs != null before continuing
<XioNoX> yes, i need to check if modules.plugins.mimetype."+mimetype exist or not
<asac> XioNoX: no. what your current problem is that the branch doesnt exist
<XioNoX> the branch exist
<XioNoX> I4ve put 1 thing in it
<XioNoX> for the flash
<XioNoX> modules.plugins.mimetype.application/flash exist
<XioNoX> but for exemple modules.plugins.mimetype.application/don't exsit
<XioNoX> err : but for exemple modules.plugins.mimetype.video/x-msvideo don't exsit
<asac> XioNoX: ok. anyway, at best do as i said and also try{  } catch the getCharPref
<asac> e.g. no need to get the branch first ... you can just ask for the complete key
<asac> 10:43 < asac> var prefBranch = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefBranch);
<asac> 10:43 < asac> and then prefBranch.getCharPref("modules.plugins.mimetype."+mimetype);
<asac> if getCharPref really throws exception there you just do
<asac> try {
<XioNoX> yeah, but it was'nt crashing when going into the branch
<asac> sure
<asac> but better remove that uncertainty as well ;)
<asac> if there is no key with modules.plugins.mimetype at all then getting the branch would probably fail too
<XioNoX> asac, in this page : http://www.xulplanet.com/references/objref/Plugin.html
<XioNoX> how works the MimeType method ?
<XioNoX> I need to get navigator.plugins[i].filename from the mieType of the plugin[i]
 * asac looking
<asac> XioNoX: what do you want to know?
<XioNoX> how works the MimeType method ?
<asac> XioNoX: its a list:
<XioNoX> I need to get navigator.plugins[i].filename from the mimeType of the plugin[i]
<asac> for (var a =0; a < plugin.length; a++) alert("mimetpye: "+ plugin.item(a));
<asac> thats what i'd guess
<asac> with var plugin = navigator.plugins[i]
<XioNoX> so can I doo thing like : navigator.plugins[i].item[j].type ?
<asac> XioNoX: you could, but that this kind of form is ugly
<asac> you iterate over the plugins anyway i guess
<asac> so you have var plugin
<XioNoX> yes but it is the best way
<asac> and can just use plugin.item[j]
<asac> he?
<XioNoX> and the only way
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> i dont understand that ... i am sure you are iterating over the plugins already ... which means that you alread have the individual plugin
<asac> e.g. you have a nested loop
<asac> one with "i" and one with "j"
<XioNoX> yes yes
<XioNoX> the navigator.plugins[i].item[j].typ
<asac> no need to reresolve plugins[i] on every call
<XioNoX> was just to know
<asac> sure
<XioNoX> If it is possible, I can doo all I need
<asac> would work ... but this kind of form doesnt allow you to test for null in between ... which can cause nasty null expcetion
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> i dont see where you see type
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can do that then
<XioNoX> In this case I have to do that
<asac> i doubt it ;)
<asac> but well
<asac> you are coding it ... so go for it
<asac> but never rely on an array deref giving you back anything
<XioNoX> because I need to iterate through all mimetype of all plugins, to find the matching mimetype
<asac> e.g. navigator.plugins[i].item[j] might be null
<XioNoX> and then return the filename of the plugin who support this mimetype
<asac> sure
<asac> but that doesnt mean that you need to use that form
<asac> for (var i = 0; i < pluginsCount; i++) {
<asac>   var plugin = browser.plugins[i];
<asac>   for (var j = 0; j < plugin.length; j++) {
<asac>    var mimetype = plugin.item(j);
<asac> ...
<asac> thats what you need to do
<asac> to iterate through all plugins with all mimetypes ;)
<asac> so no ... i think item[j] wont work ;)
<asac> its item(j)
<XioNoX> ho yes
<XioNoX> it is what I wanted to do
<asac> sure
<XioNoX> it was just a short way to write it
<asac> k
<XioNoX> An easy question : what is the difference beetwin [i] and (i) ?
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/objref/Plugin.html
<asac> item is a method
<asac> item (i) -> call function item with parameter i
<asac> item [i] -> get ith element of array item
<asac> in this case item is a function not an array as you can see in the html above
<asac> XioNoX: oh. http://www.xulplanet.com/references/objref/Navigator.html
<asac> you can also use navigator.mimeTypes
<asac> and then ask mimeType.enabledPlugin
<XioNoX> ok, thanks
<asac> (not sure if my pref fix actually applies that properly)
<asac> but it should i hope
<asac> XioNoX: thats the right way to get the currently enabled plugin i guess ;)
<XioNoX> And what return this enabledPlugin ?
<XioNoX> true/false ?
<XioNoX> the name of the plugin? an id?
<asac> XioNoX: look at api doc: http://www.xulplanet.com/references/objref/MimeType.html
<XioNoX> yeah, i've read that
<XioNoX> it give the full plugin element ?
<asac> what is the "full" plugin?
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/objref/Plugin.html
<asac> thats the one you get from there
<XioNoX> yeah ok
<asac> so to get the current selected, try to loop through navigator.mimeTypes and use the plugin you find through enabledPlugin
<asac> and for the selectable plugin list you iterate through navigtor.plugins and add every plugin that mathces your mimetype
<XioNoX> yeah
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, so getCharPref("modules.plugins.mimetype." + mimeType) is useless ?
<XioNoX> we will just have to find a way to change the readonly Plugin enabledPlugin
<asac> XioNoX: no
<XioNoX> to something like readandwrite Plugin enabledPlugin
<asac> XioNoX: thats not useless
<asac> XioNoX: we change the readonly enabledPlugin through that mechanism
<asac> XioNoX: thats not possible
<asac> XioNoX: everything should be fine
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but I don't need to get getCharPref("modules.plugins.mimetype." + mimeType)
<XioNoX> just need to get readonly Plugin enabledPlugin ?
<asac> XioNoX: thats the idea. at best keep both and compare
<asac> so we know whether the mimeTypes array is properly fixed by my patch
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac another point, it if fox exemple, the avi plugin if mplayer is called "Windows Media player plugin"
<XioNoX> and the totem one : "Windows Media player plugin (Compatible; Totem)"
<asac> XioNoX: hmm. maybe make "fat" entries, that include the description as well?
<asac> like name in bold ... then the description in a new line with normal font?
<XioNoX> ideo Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer
<XioNoX> JavaScript Enabled and Using GTK2 Widgets
<XioNoX> and I'm limited by the xml
<asac> he?
<XioNoX> ok maybe not
<XioNoX> but the description is long and "stupid"
<asac> well. thats an independent issue ;)
<asac> and should be fixed in the plugin if at all
<asac> firefox can just present what the plugin provides ;)
<XioNoX> i agree
<XioNoX> asac, can you check that : http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureka1.jpg ?
<XioNoX> I don't know how can i resolv this problem
<asac> XioNoX: whats the problem there?
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/522396
<XioNoX> In the menu
<XioNoX> there are possible plugins for all detected content
<asac> yeah
<XioNoX> for exemple macromedia flash for the AVI mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: yes. thats because you go through all mimeTypes
<asac> the for (var ... should only be run if the mimeType is the mimeType of the row you are in
<XioNoX> yeah, but i don't know what i can doo
<XioNoX> yeah
<XioNoX> but how ?
<asac> so what is your real question?
<XioNoX> because there are no dialog between showContentList(){ and rebuildActionsMenu: function() {
<asac> XioNoX: document.getAnonymousElementByAttribute(typeItem, "class", "actionsMenu");
<asac> there you have to get the left column and get the mime-type from it
<asac> and then only use that mimeType
<XioNoX> So i have to use  document.getAnonymousElementByAttribute(typeItem, "class", "actionsMenu"); ?
<asac> XioNoX: that gets the actionsMenu
<asac> you need to do something similar
<asac> hmm
<asac> just get the left colum from the selected element
<asac> ;)
<asac> e.g. thats probably just an attribute of the selectedItem
<asac> you know best how the xul looks like
<asac> item.setAttribute("type", mimeType);
<asac> so get the "type" attribute from the #
<asac> so get the "type" attribute from the _list.selectedItem;
<asac> #
<XioNoX> yeah ?
<asac>  maybe?
<XioNoX> # ?
<asac> typo
<asac> just do it
<XioNoX> ok, trying
<asac> wow ... scary
<asac> CPU-fan failure sound is _really_ really intimidating
<Jazzva> asac, I know that sound ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I'm going off for few hours. I didn't manage to write the project... so I sent the e-mail to assistant to see if it's too late to send the doc for it. just to know should I bother with it now. If it's late for that, I'll be able to test nspluginwrapper later in the afternoon
<Jazzva> see you later
<XioNoX> back ;)
<XioNoX> asac, now I have to do the "action" part
<asac> XioNoX: good
<XioNoX> so what should happend when we clic on a plugin ?
<XioNoX> how to change the default plugin ?
<fta> [reed], do you have a roadmap document for svg ? something describing current and future support for each svg 1.1 full feature and sub-feature
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: you get the full path
<asac> XioNoX: and add that to the pref
<XioNoX> that's all ?
<asac> XioNoX: well. you need to reloadplugins
<asac> but for now try if it works by just stopping it
<asac> (firefox)
<asac> and starting it again
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i store the fullpath ?
<asac> yes
<fta> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140215308:///~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<fta> ??
<fta> asac, did you change something or is it a new bzr feature ?
<fta> got that with a pull
<asac> fta: urgh
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/39688/
<asac> fta: please push the branch to xulrunner-1.9.1.backup ... then do a bzr upgrade lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head
<asac> and prey
<fta> i don't want to do that now, i'm on something else (just doing simple ppa updates while my stuff is gathering results), i think we should plan an upgrade-all-mt-branches day
<fta> ix:~/bzr$ l -d */.bzr | wc -l
<fta> 94
<fta> so i need to think if i don't want to break everything
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> fta: maybe launchpad crew can do that for us?
<asac> they can run that locally
<asac> fta: ill ask the canonical bzrlp crew to provide that service ;)
<asac> lets see how happy they are ;)
<fta> but shouldn't we have the same format locally ?
<asac> at least they could instantly fix it when something goes wrong
<asac> fta: doesnt matter afaict
<asac> e.g. if you do abzr upgrade . (locally)
<asac> the bzr push wont upgrade the remote branch
<fta> sure but could you still push or pull afterward ?
<asac> fta: i guess so. at least i can push after upgrading locally and remote still being old
<asac> ok i asked the bzrlp crew ;)
<asac> lets see how supportive they are
<fta> :)
<XioNoX> asac, I don't understand how work the "action" attribute, it go deep into the applications.js with some weirds thing :)
<asac> XioNoX: it doesnt matter how it works in application.js
<asac> XioNoX: for us its quite simple: check what is selected. if thats a plugin, set that in the pref
<asac> is that easy enough?
<XioNoX> yes, it is easy to understand, but i don't see how I can doo it
<asac> XioNoX: you add menuitems, right?
<asac> cant you attach a onclick handler on each menuitem
<XioNoX> nop
<XioNoX> ho yes :)
<XioNoX> maybe
<XioNoX> asac, does setCharPref update the value if there are onle already existing ?
<XioNoX> s/onle/one
<gandi> asac: ping
<asac> gandi: yes.
<asac> XioNoX: yes
<asac> XioNoX: setCharPref should create one for you
<XioNoX> asac, I'm trying to refresh the plugins
<gandi> asac: will need a bit of your time
<gandi> in 10 minutes
<XioNoX>  NPN_ReloadPlugins(true);
<gandi> is that ok for you?
<XioNoX> Erreur : NPN_ReloadPlugins is not defined
<asac> in 30 minutes i have a meeting thing. so if 20 minutes are enough, then probably yes
<gandi> it is
<gandi> thanks
<gandi> need to reboot
<asac> XioNoX: thats the wrong way
<gandi> brb
<asac> XioNoX: look in browser.js ... i think it does something like that
<XioNoX> asac, what is the good way ?
<asac> XioNoX: does it work if you restart the browser?
<XioNoX> Haven't tryd yet
<XioNoX> still have a bug with the preferences
<XioNoX> but if reloading plugins is easy it would help me to debug
<asac> XioNoX: try with restart first
<asac> the "reload" plugin thing is a bit broken in firefox, so until everything works it only causes confusion
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I'm doing this : alert(typeItem.type);
<XioNoX>       	alert(navigator.plugins[i].filename);
<XioNoX>         prefBranch.setCharPref("modules.plugins.mimetype." + typeItem.type, navigator.plugins[i].filename);
<XioNoX>         alert('Selection saved');
<XioNoX> the alerts show me the good things
<XioNoX> everytime
<XioNoX> but the setCharPref seem to don't works well
<XioNoX> it only save sometimes
<asac> XioNoX: its should work. you have to shut down the browser manually though
<asac> otherwise the setting wont get flushed to disc
<gandi> asac: ping
<asac> gandi: start to talk. i just have to get a new coffee
<XioNoX> asac, the reload thing work, but not the preference things...
<asac> what doesnt work?
<asac> it doesnt save that pref?
<XioNoX> no
<XioNoX> it works
<XioNoX> just heve to restart firefox tu update the view
<asac> the wizard view?
<asac> yes. that makes sense
<asac> XioNoX: can you please push what you have?
<asac> XioNoX: i would like to take a look  ;)
<XioNoX> shure
<asac> shure like shark? :-D
<asac> sorry, just kidding
<XioNoX> sure
<XioNoX> :)
<XioNoX> back
<asac> ah ;) ... i just thought that you bailed out ;)
<XioNoX> sorry, the new networkmanager make my computer freeze
<gandi> asac: he's helping me install the extensions in my 8.10 box
<XioNoX> gnome-pannel are now useless
<asac> XioNoX: the new networkmanager i uploaded?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> this morning I think
<XioNoX> don't work when i'm connected on wifi
<asac> XioNoX: hardy? or intrepid?
<gandi> asac: don't you think it would be cool to have this code arzhel wrote for pfs in his bzr repo?
<XioNoX> asac, hardy
<XioNoX> from you ppa
<asac> XioNoX: you mean the code that tries to move the pfs to the addons dialog?
<asac> XioNoX: i didnt change anything since yesteradya.
<asac> ok ... away for 40min
<fta> lol, i own all the ppa builders: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<XioNoX> asac, pushed
<XioNoX> fta ?
<fta> nothing, just a bad joke
<asac> fta: oh. xulrunner + openoffice use the builds ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> finally not idle
<fta> it was xul + ff
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<fta> too bad if takes so long to populate the ppa after a build
<asac> XioNoX: why is there always avi video?
<XioNoX> asac, yeah i've pushed too fast
<asac> k
<XioNoX> look at the top of the .js file
<XioNoX> I think I'll fix theses little thinks on monday
<XioNoX> unless you have other things in mind
<XioNoX> and I've noticed few bug
<asac> XioNoX: ok
<XioNoX> asac, my gnome-pannel came back !
<asac> XioNoX: did you reboot after upgrade of NM?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> I've reboot
<XioNoX> then switch to wifi
<XioNoX> and the wifi screw the gnome-pannel
<asac> and it just started today?
<XioNoX> i've get an update this morning
<asac> thats strange. i didnt change anything in the normal codebase
<asac> XioNoX: whats the version?
<XioNoX> and hesterday evening it was working perfectly
<asac> what other upgrades did you get?
<asac> XioNoX: what kind of issues do you see? do you get stuck with two green lights?
<asac> or one?
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/522524
<XioNoX> nop
<XioNoX> this was working
<XioNoX> but 4/5 of the gnome-pannel didn't work
<asac> XioNoX: what chipset?
<XioNoX> intel
<asac> what graphics processor?
<XioNoX> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<asac> reboot, reproduce and then give me the complete syslog ;)
<asac> that should work ;)
<XioNoX> i haven't the time yet
<asac> XioNoX: ok. just tell me if you there were 2 green lights
<asac> or one?
<XioNoX> but it unfreeze when the screen light get lower
<XioNoX> like idle mode
<XioNoX> the wifi was working good
<XioNoX> the 2littlecomputers
<asac> anyway. if you have the syslog i can take a look
<asac> network-manager is unlikely the reason. i didnt change any code
<asac> so manybe restricted-modulkes update
<XioNoX> maybe too
<asac> almost certainly ... unless you get to 2 green lights when network-manager spins
<asac> that would be a glitch in my upload ;)
<asac> but i dont think i did that glitch again
<asac> glitch == releasing to hardy from the intrepid branch
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> backport ?
<XioNoX> and amarok 2 is amazing :o
<asac> backport for what?
<gandi> XioNoX: I must say I can't get used to a2 ;)
<gandi> prefer amarok 1
<asac> amarok ... sounds Qt like ;)
<XioNoX> yeah
<XioNoX> but it is the best music player ever
<XioNoX> and I find the 2nd version amazing
<gandi> I love the player
<gandi> but I simply can't switch to 2
<gandi> 1.x had such a great UI
<gandi> and 2 is too experimental for me ;)
<gandi> I'm a conservatist probably :)
<XioNoX> I think too
<gandi> I'm overall extremely impressed by the whole kde 4.x effort
<XioNoX> gandi, let's go ;)
<fta> screenshot ?
<fta> hm, he's gone
<[reed]> fta: maybe http://www.mozilla.org/projects/svg/status.html ?
<fta> [reed], i knew this page but it's not complete
<[reed]> that's all I know
<fta> vertical text is not supported and it's not mentionned
<[reed]> e-mail some of the SVG guys?
<[reed]> or check #svg on moznet
<fta> ok
<fta> and there's no roadmap at all :(
<fta> i see it's often tied to the CSS3 partial implementation
<fta> which will remain incomplete even for 3.1 :(
<jcastro> asac: remind me who was doing pywebkit gtk?
<asac> jcastro: yes. that was huats. and now that you say, i remember that he asked me to review his package two days ago
<asac> jcastro: [huats(n=chris@ubuntu/member/huats)] http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pywebkitgtk
<jcastro> asac: can you holler at me when you review it? conduit upstream needs to know since they want to enable webkit in their ubuntu package
<asac> jcastro: that will go to universe first (in case thats not obvious)
<asac> jcastro: yes. there are already two rounds of reviews done. i am looking at it now
<jcastro> rock and roll!
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<asac> Jazzva: yes?
<Jazzva> asac, nspluginwrapper... what did you want me to do with it?
<Jazzva> test 1.1.0 and see what patches we can remove? :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes. test 1.1.0 and see if its worse than 1.0.0
<fta> asac, what is supposed to happen for my motu application ?
<asac> in any case we need to test what happens if we downgrade
<Jazzva> if we downgrade to...? from 1.1.0 to 1.0.0?
<asac> fta: i am not familiar with the inner-guts. i think it takes a bit. then at some point they review it
<asac> fta: the idea is to wait, so that anyone who objects can comment and so on
<fta> ok
<Jazzva> fta, I think I read on wiki that it may take up to two weeks...
<asac> if you rush people in there will be complains and people feel as if their opinion doesnt matter
<Jazzva> Hmm... I should start working on my MOTU application...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-23
 * gnomefreak wonders *thinks*
<gnomefreak> YAY i might have lucked out with smuxi ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back later to check on it
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> is it possbile to add 1 file to be cleaned in rules?
<gnomefreak> outside of normal clean command it has
<gnomefreak> bdrung: asac ^^
<bdrung> gnomefreak: example?
<gnomefreak> smartirc4net-0.4.5.1/bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb
<gnomefreak> for some reason its not removing that file during clean
<gnomefreak> during build nor with fakeroot debian/rules clean
<gnomefreak> im sure nobinonly would be best way but its only one file
<gnomefreak> give me a minute and ill post the clean section of rules
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/523476 is full rules file
<bdrung> add something like "rm -rf bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb"?
<gnomefreak> will rules take a command like that?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> or "-rf bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb" should also work
<gnomefreak> bdrung: before or after the clean section?
<gnomefreak> i guess after would work since ther is no close to clean
<bdrung> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/523488
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<bdrung> dropped the -r, because recursive is only useful for directories
<bdrung> if this does not work, add "rm"
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it
<gnomefreak> rm -f *-stamp
<gnomefreak> f bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb
<gnomefreak> make: f: Command not found
<gnomefreak> so i might have to it didnt fail yet
<gnomefreak> althought its not there
<gnomefreak> seems to have worked thanks bdrung
<gnomefreak> nope it didnt
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the - is missing
<bdrung> -f bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb
<gnomefreak> using rm worked
<gnomefreak> i added it with -f
<gnomefreak> rm -f *-stamp
<gnomefreak> rm -f bin/Meebey.SmartIrc4net.dll.mdb
<gnomefreak> for some reason dpkg-build* isnt signing the .dsc
<gnomefreak> clean chroot or normal system it fails to sign them so i cant upload them :(
<bdrung> gnomefreak: are your email-adress in debian/changelog?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> it only asks for password once
<gnomefreak> for tar
<gnomefreak> than just fails and never asks for second passowrd
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/523521 bdrung here is end of build
<gnomefreak> seems agent issue but doesnt give any help towards it
<bdrung> hardy or intrepid?
<gnomefreak> intrepid
<gnomefreak> hardy works fine
<bdrung> probably a bug
<gnomefreak> im trying killing gpg-agent
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> Unable to locate package gpg-agent
<gnomefreak> gnupg-agent is there
<bdrung> if you give me a debdiff i can test it on my machine
<gnomefreak> gonna be hard since its not in our repos
<gnomefreak> i have to push to bzr anyway
<gnomefreak> hmmmm this is gonna take a while
<bdrung> gnomefreak: ping me when you have pushed it
<gnomefreak> bdrung: it will be tomorrow most likely
<gnomefreak> waiting on LP to do something for me with it
<bdrung> gnomefreak: PPA?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: no. projects i cant push to PPA without a signed .dsc .diff
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<bdrung> a right
<gnomefreak> mayb ei can push
<bdrung> for what are you waiting then?
<gnomefreak> metaproject but im pushing anyway
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/smartirc4net/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> thats branch
<bdrung> ok, i will test it
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> and pushing smuxi so i can grab them after cleaning $HOME
<bdrung> will need some time. i fight with kvm
<gnomefreak> take your time if i leave befor eyou get a chance just catch up with me tomorrow
 * gnomefreak might make a lenny chroot while im at it
<XioNoX> Hey!
<asac> hey
<asac> hmm ... how could i listen for all GObject instance creations?
<[reed]> asac: so, I use network-manager-openvpn for connecting to Mozilla's various VPNs... it works great, except that after a little while, I lose the ability to resolve any hosts from the VPN due to my local DHCP server causing /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten... I just discovered resolvconf today, but I don't know if it will help or hurt. Thoughts? I see multiple bugs filed on this not working right, and frankly, it's kinda sad that th
<[reed]> is doesn't, as it's pretty important. bug 247257, bug 229912, etc.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247257 in network-manager "DHCP stomps on openvpn settings." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229912 in network-manager-openvpn "Push of DNS settings doesn't work with n-m-openvpn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229912
<asac> [reed]: 0.6?
<[reed]> I have Hardy
<[reed]> whatever Hardy has
<asac> I lose the ability to resolve any hosts from the VPN due to my local DHCP server
<asac> ^^ what does that mean? local DHCP server?
<asac> [reed]:
<[reed]> means I only use the VPN for certain IP ranges (I don't redirect-gateway)
<[reed]> most of my traffic goes through my normal connection and uses my normal nameservers
<asac> [reed]: ok. how that "normal" connection setup? using NM as well?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> just wired connection
<[reed]> DHCP
<[reed]> nothing special
<asac> [reed]: so when you initially connect to VPN is overwrites your resolv.conf with the DNS servers you got from VPN, right? ... and those are ok. then a bit later you end up having your "normal" DNS entries again?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> is that because of lease update?
<[reed]> not sure... probably?
<[reed]> I haven't tracked down exactly when it happens
<[reed]> just that it works for a while, and then stops working, which means I have to disconnect VPN and reconnect
<[reed]> for it to work again
<asac> NM 0.6 DNS handling isnt really sophisticated and cannot be tuned. only thing i find strange is that you suddenly get your "normal" DNS entries back
<Nafallo> ♥ NM0.7
<asac> let me check how resolvconf support is implemented in 0.6 ... havent used that for a while
<asac> Nafallo: does openvpn work? ... i got mixed feedback on that VPN type
<Nafallo> no idea.
<[reed]> resolvconf makes stuff worse, apparently
<[reed]> I just removed it
<Nafallo> but it works great on my EeePC as well ;-)
<Nafallo> I just tweaked the setup a bit :-)
<asac> [reed]: I'd say that if 0.7 works for you it will fix this issue for sure
<asac> i mean if openvpn works.
<Nafallo> normal hardy in the bottom, three PPAs on top (Terminator, NM0.7, UNR), BenC's next kernel rc3 running below everything.
<[reed]> asac: does Intrepid have 0.7?
<asac> [reed]: intrepid + hardy PPA
<asac> its default in intrepid
<asac> http://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<Nafallo> asac: also. plz to bump gimp-python to Recommends in ubuntu-desktop, kthxbai ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: why do you say that to me ;)?
<Nafallo> asac: core and stuff :-P
<Nafallo> asac: and opinion...
<[reed]> asac: how easy will I be able to revert if this doesn't work?
<[reed]> easily*
<asac> [reed]: downgrading all packages that get updated through that PPA should be enough
<[reed]> how do I downgrade?
<asac> most likely downgrading all NM packages will be enough
<asac> [reed]: sudo apt-get install network-manager=<old-version> libnm-util0=<old-version> libnm-glib0=<old-version> network-manager-gnome=<old-version> network-manager-openvpn=<old-version>
<asac> and maybe wpasupplicant=<old-version>
<asac> [reed]: at best dont add the PPA lines and run:
<asac> sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager libnm-util0 libnm-glib0 network-manager-gnome network-manager-openvpn wpasupplicant
<asac> that should download all current packages and you will have them in cache for the worst-case-scenario (that you dont have any net)
<asac> but its unlikely that you dont have any network due to this
<asac> highest risk is that you end up having no vpn (chances are 50/50 that it works)
<[reed]> ok, I'll try it tomorrow maybe
<asac> hehe
<[reed]> maybe on my other laptop
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> [reed]: ok resolvconf should make NM not change your resolv.conf at all
<asac> (in 0.6)
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> yes, that's what it did
<[reed]> which was annoying
<asac> [reed]: can you send me a syslog that captures the time when you revert back to "local" dns only
<asac> that sounds a bit wierd imo.
<asac> most complains i received were about the opposite: e.g. nm shouldnt overwrite the local dns when connected to VPN
<[reed]> it just happened
<asac> [reed]: yes. i think it probably happens from outside of NM
<[reed]> Aug 23 15:35:43 jarodplus dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of <null address> on eth0 to 1.2.3.4 port 67
<[reed]> Aug 23 15:35:43 jarodplus dhclient: DHCPACK of 5.6.7.8 from 1.2.3.4
<[reed]> Aug 23 15:35:43 jarodplus NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface eth0
<[reed]> Aug 23 15:35:43 jarodplus dhclient: bound to 5.6.7.8 -- renewal in 3513 seconds.
<asac> [reed]: do you have anything in your interfaces ?
<[reed]> and that's when it rewrote /etc/resolv.conf back to my local nameservers
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> reed@jarodplus:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<[reed]> auto lo
<[reed]> iface lo inet loopback
<[reed]> #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<[reed]> auto eth0
<asac> [reed]: hmm. ok i think that should be fine
<asac> [reed]: what is in /etc/dhcp3 ?
<[reed]> reed@jarodplus:/etc/dhcp3$ ls
<[reed]> dhclient.conf  dhclient-enter-hooks.d  dhclient-exit-hooks.d  dhcpd.conf
<[reed]> don't think I've personally touched any of these files
<asac> true. what is in the hooks directories? is there resolvconf?
<[reed]> in enter, yes
<[reed]> but then again, I just installed resolvconf for the first time today
<asac> [reed]: move that away. probably thats what is overwriting your thing
<[reed]> and then I removed it
<asac> [reed]: yeah
<asac> [reed]: sudo apt-get remove --purge resolvconf
<asac> [reed]: try to purge it
<asac> then that file should go away
<[reed]> yep
<asac> [reed]: gone?
<[reed]> yes, but that wouldn't be causing my problem, as obviously, it wasn't installed until today
<[reed]> and I've had this problem for over a year
<asac> [reed]: you sure you never had resolvconf installed at some point in the past?
<asac> that file is a hook that overwrites your resolv.conf when dhclient gets a lease
<[reed]> unknown, but I doubt it
<[reed]> anyway, we'll see
<[reed]> I'll let you know if it happens again
<asac> [reed]: yes. for me it makes sense that that script causes exactly the behaviour you described
<asac> if that doesnt fix it, trying NM 0.7 might be worth it.
<[reed]> k
<IdleOne> how come when I right click on a url in xchat it opens the link in epiphany browser? ( ubuntu 8.10 )
<Nafallo> 8.10?
<Nafallo> I want to use software from the future too! :-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-24
<IdleOne> Nafallo, I am running alpha4 8.10
<IdleOne> if you don't know the answer don't be a tool about it
<Nafallo> I don't actually...
<Nafallo> should be either preferred applications or some of the links in /etc/alternatives I'd imagine.
<bdrung> i am running intrepid too, but in a virtual machine ;)
<IdleOne> just seems strange that firefox is the official browser used by ubuntu but epiphany loads up when clicking on a link
<Nafallo> not really
<bdrung> IdleOne: did you look into gnome-default-applications-properties?
<Nafallo> if it's alternatives it's likely to be the last browser installed that sets it.
<asac> hmm ... thats the second time that someone reported that epiphany took over ;)
<[reed]> asac: it's chpe's evil plot
<asac> absolutely ;)
 * asac yawnsd
<daggett> hello
<daggett> anyone can tell me how to use the thunderbird tool to suppress spam from folder ?
<daggett> mine is inactive
<daggett> and I can't use it, but sometimes I can use it and dont know why
<asac> daggett: ?
<asac> you need to enable spam filtering
<asac> there is an option in the menu somewhere
<asac> daggett: in account settings -> junk settings
<asac> there you can configure adaptive junk mail
<asac> remember that youz need to train tbird first
 * asac break
<daggett> asac: thanks but it's already active, in fact this option used to be available, but since some update it's greyed most of the time and sometimes it's available
<daggett> I don't understand this behaviour
<daggett> it should not be greyed at all any time
<daggett> asac: ok I suppressed the .thunderbird folder in my home and all went back to normal
<asac> daggett: suppressed? what does that mean?
 * asac afk
<daggett> rm -rf /home/daggett/.thunderbird
<daggett> asac: that's what I did
<daggett> I made a copy of that folder just in case
<asac> thats not suppress, but remove ;)
<asac> daggett: if .thunderbird matters, then you are not using ubuntu builds
<daggett> well... yes
<asac> better ask in mozilla support channels
 * asac afk for real
<daggett> ok thanks
<daggett> are there any mozilla IRC channel ?
<asac> on irc.mozilla.org #thunderbirfd
<asac> on irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<daggett> ok thanks
<fta> hi
<asac> hi
<fta> what's up ?
<fta> asac, i see you have activated the plugin pref, does that mean the ui is ready?
<asac> no. but the pref works ;)
<asac> the ui is also just a matter of doing. all issues are sorted
<asac> well ... not all, but all blockers imo
<asac> i hope to get all new features in by feature-freeze + 1w
<asac> unfortunately, as it looks now, kde-integration will not make it
<asac> its better done in 3.1 anyway
<fta> i wanted to do a 3.1+qt but i'm not sure how
<asac> fta: does it work?
<asac> i mean in general?
<fta> supposed to
<fta> i has been merged in trunk
<fta> it
<asac> is that in libxuL?
<asac> or did they move that to a separate component?
<asac> oh i completely forgot about one important feature ;)
<asac> the unbranded browser thing :)
<fta> http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/ff3qt.png
<asac> nice
<fta> it's activated using --enable-default-toolkit=cairo-qt instead of our cairo-gtk2
<asac> yeah. most likely it really is libxul where this ends up in
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: do they have their own theme?
<asac> e.g. kdestripe?
<asac> or are they using the old winstripe theme thing?
<fta> seems it uses gnomestripe
<asac> good
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/4a506fa751d8f89f0abc93662cb5ad805b9f24c5
<asac> so most likely still depends on gtk?+
<asac> e.g. ldd on libxul.so ?
<fta> i wanted to do it like totem. ie, totem is a metapackage for totem-gstreamer (default) and totem-xine
<fta> not sure about -dev
<fta> will it work for both ?
<asac> let me get the tree
<fta> hmm, http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/08/firefox-qt-packages-hit-kubuntu.html
<fta> should we let that diverge ?
<asac> no
<asac> that guy needs to be get in here ;)
<fta> it's apachelogger
<fta> hm, it's a plain ff build, not ff+xul
<asac> fta: yeah ... i just summoned him in -deve
<asac> l
<asac> i wonder if there is a tool to split .so files post-linkage
<fta> sounds crazy
<asac> yeah probably is
<fta> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-flock-web-browser-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<asac> fta: is your package working?
<fta> no, it's 1.2, i did 2.0
<asac> kk
<fta> 1.2 is based on ff2
<asac> xulrunner doesnt support qt yes. just firefox
<asac> at least the build probably fails
<fta> hm ?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40209/
<asac> no qt toolkit in there
<asac> so the XLIBS will miss during linkage i guess
<asac> ifneq (,$(filter gtk gtk2 xlib,$(MOZ_WIDGET_TOOLKIT)))
<asac> -> ifneq (,$(filter qt gtk gtk2 xlib,$(MOZ_WIDGET_TOOLKIT)))
<asac> (most likely)
<fta> it was expected, as usual
<asac> well. maybe it works. but looking at make files it looks like that block is for "linux/unix" in general and not for just gtk
<asac> anyway. what i think is that we can build everything as normal and then try to redo libxul.so by rebuilding those subtrees with tweaked variables
<asac> and toolkit/library of course
<asac> at least worth a try
<asac> then we can divert libxul.so by the -qt package
<asac> hmm toolkit/remote needs to be rebuild as well as it seems
<asac> why do we need toolkit specific remote things?
<asac> its just X iirc
<asac> hmm widget/qt/ as well ... too bad
<asac> well ... the module appears to have its own namespace
<asac> so we can just built it and link it into the qt thing
<asac> (should work quite out of the box)
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/08/serious-javascript-performance-boost-for-firefox-31/
<fta> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roadmap/archives/2008/08/tracemonkey_javascript_lightsp.html
<asac> i finally have to figure if i can do the anti-flash detection kit thing
<asac> hehe
<asac> i should really setup my development environment again. building packages to test a single line is just bad
<asac> fta: is there a mozilla-central branch for 1.9.0 branch`
<asac> ?
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> it's still in cvs
<asac> apparently not
<fta> hm, i still see that bzr upgrade warning
<asac> fta: yeah. that wont go away until we upgrade i guess
<asac> fta: you have a fast line?
<fta> yes
<asac> hmm. i think i should do it from within the canonical net
<asac> fta: can you create backups from the branches that we want to upgrade?
<asac> ill do backups too .. in case something goes wrong
<fta> you mean, on lp ?
<asac> and then run bzr upgrade
<fta> or locally ?
<asac> no .. i mean: bzr branch the latest to your disc
<asac> locally i think#
<asac> fta: well. you can also push them to ~fta
<asac> ;)
<asac> let me create a ssh key on an internal  machine
<asac> fta: ok. lets try with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<fta> good, they didn't reject my bug 260627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260627 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000004" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260627
<asac> that one is old and small ;)
<asac> i took a backup on the canonical machine
<asac> let me know when you did your backup ;)
<asac> then ill run bzr upgrade lp~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<asac> and see how far we get
<fta> done
<asac> fta: bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 is new enough?
<asac> i think thats what --default is
 * asac running  bzr upgrade --default lp:~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<fta> default is good
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40218/
<asac> fta: so if you branch it to a new place it should be upgraded
<asac> fta: ok worked. a fresh branch is pack-0.92 now
<asac> fta: what branch next? xulrunner-1.9.1? or another low-risk branch?
<fta> hold on, i have a xul1.9.1/ff3.1 update in progress
<asac> sure
<fta> it still says dirstate-tags
<fta> or should i wait more ?
<asac> fta: what still says that?
<asac> fta: you sure you got it through ssh?
<fta> bzr info
<fta> hhm
<fta> ix:~/tmp$ bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head songbird.head.new
<fta> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<fta> Branched 23 revision(s).
<fta> ok, format: pack-0.92
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40220/
<asac> yeah
<asac> yeah strange that message ;)
<asac> but i think we cannot fix it serverside
<asac> ok ... one more branch?
<asac> or maybe a list of branches?
<fta> i still need to upgrade locally
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.gutsy
<fta> yep
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.hardy
<asac> lp:~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> hmm ... that one should probably go to mozillateam or die
<asac> anyway
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev
<asac> ok ... lets try those for now
<asac> tell me when you havbe them backed up safely
<fta> huge tarballs..
<asac> wow
<asac> firefox-3.0.hardy
<asac> ages ;)
<asac> yeah ... even on canonical machine its still running ;)
<asac> i think i should better run the upgrade in a screen
<asac> i am sure i'd get a disconnect in such a long running operation
<asac> fta: you know if i can remove a passphrase from ssh key post-creation?
<asac> ah ... with -p
<asac> ok ill try that
<fta> yep
<asac> ok ... is your backup gone?
<asac> err done ;)
<asac> for the four branches above ?
<fta> 3/4
 * asac starts the screen, waiting for green light
<fta> done
 * asac runs: for i in  "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.gutsy" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.hardy" "lp:~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x"; do  echo bzr upgrade --default $i; bzr upgrade --default $i; done
<asac> hmm ... maybe set -e would have been smart
<asac> anyway ;)
<asac> lets hope
<asac> *drumrolls*
 * asac gets more frightens as he sees a progress bar appearing
<asac> "Copying contents into repository"
<asac>  lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy -> done :-D
<asac> \o/
<asac> fta: wanna verify that its not broken?
<asac> maybe try if a pull will upgrade your "original copy"?
<asac> or if we need to branch from scratch now to get pack-0.92 locally too
<asac> hmm. you probablydont have a normal .hardy copy
<asac> anyway
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.gutsy -> done 1
<asac> 2 ;)
<asac> ok ... next on list are:
<asac> "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS" "lp:~mozillateam/flock/flock.head"
<fta> as i said above, a pull does not upgrade the local branch
<asac> yeah. that makes sense as a push doesnt do that either
 * asac getting backups of those
<asac> fta: let me know when you have them as well
<asac> for i in  "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE" "lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS" "lp:~mozillateam/flock/flock.head"; do  echo bzr branch $i; bzr branch $i; done
<asac> i thik i forgot BOT in that list. but that branch is probably new pack anyway
<asac> ok let me know. i am waiting for your command
<fta> done
<asac> ok running upgrade
<fta> lunch time
<asac> fta: lunch? are you in US?
<fta> i mean, diner
<asac> hehe
<asac> enjoy
<asac> for i in "lp:~mozillateam/iceape/debian-1.1.x" "lp:~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x" "lp:~mozillateam/kazehakase/kazehakase" "lp:~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts" "lp:~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts.intrepid.0.08.1" "lp:~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools" "lp:~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.dev" "lp:~mozill
<asac> going for that huge batch now
<asac> doing backup first
<asac> ok ... given that the other branches worked well i assume that the backup i am having is good enough
 * armin76 yawns and stabs asac 
<armin76> bumb!
<asac> armin76: there is nothing left to bump ;)
<asac> mission accomplished: "grand world bump"
 * asac goes for for i in "lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism" "lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism.dev" "lp:~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi" "lp:~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head" "lp:~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/sunbird/iceowl.debian-0.x" "lp:~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x" "lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-branding-2.0.0.x" "lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-2.0.0.x" "lp:~mozi
<asac> po2xpi doesnt need upgrade
<asac> songbird.head awas already done before
 * asac upgrades those
<asac> fta: ok. ia m going for the xulrunner ones now
<asac> (the last)
<asac> ok including miro that is:
<asac> for i in "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.dev" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-2.0.head" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.gutsy-backports" "lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-porting" "lp:~mozillateam/democracy/miro.trunk" ; do  echo bzr branch $i; bzr branch $i; done
 * asac goes for it
 * asac creates the backups
 * asac final upgrade run ;)
<asac> urgh ... i think the sync to http server doesnt like the upgrade for some branches :/
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<asac> hmm firefox-3.0.dev wasnt upgraded
<asac> looks like i didnt do that branch
<asac> creating backup and upgrading too
<asac> ok ... the branches that are broken during syn are ok over ssh
<asac> fta: ok final branches are now in upgrade
<asac> i think there should be everything migrated in a few minutes
<fta> good
<asac> if you find a branch through bzr+ssh that isnt upgrade let me know ;)
<asac> the branches currentyl upgrading are: bzr upgrade --default lp:seamonkey/2.0; bzr upgrade --default lp:seamonkey;  bzr upgrade --default lp:ubufox
<asac> also i told the bzr launchpad crew that we broke their http syncs ;)
<asac> the latest upgrades dont even show up in the "error" way like the others
<asac> so i guess the syncher gave completely up
<asac> ok all finished ;)
<asac> you can see all upgraded branches by the warning sign on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> well ... all but the last 8 i did
<asac> because of the reason i gave above
<fta> looks ugly
<fta> :)
<asac> yeah ... but for me it still works through ssh
<asac> i also tried to do bzr diff -c REVISION
<asac> for a few
<asac> and they worked
<asac> i still have the backups ;)
<asac> if you find a bug let me know :(
 * asac wonders if we should make the backup more redundant
<asac> ok i tarr that up and copy it to the people.ubutnu.com webserver ;)
<fta> there's no real backup for lp ?
<asac> there is
<asac> but invoking that is probably quite cumbersome ;)
<asac> i am not sure about the backup solution they have
<asac> and if librarian is really backed-up outside the disk array itself
<asac> not sure ;)(
<asac> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/bzr-mozillateam-upgrade-backups.tar.gz2
<fta> ok
<fta> gz2 :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i first wanted to use bz2 ;)
<asac> but then didnt like the idea to wait for ages
<asac> ok ... what a job ;)
<asac> upgrading bzr branches
<asac> definitly worth mentioning in monthly mozillateam report :)
<asac> i hope that bzr can settle on a final branch format soon
<asac> but there is already --rich-root and --rich-root-pack (e.g. pack 1.6) that will probably be the next thing :(
<asac> a bit scary imo
<fta> good thing is there's far less files in .bzr now.
<asac> yeah ;)(
<asac> everything should be much faster now
<asac> especially the initial branch
<asac> and merging
<asac> but --rich-root scares me a lot
<asac> i couldnt upgrade my network-manager branch (which is a full source branch)
<asac> and i couldnt merge from the new rich-root upstream thing
<asac> (which is the used format on the official gnome bzr mirror)
<asac> http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/NetworkManager/trunk/
<asac> otherwise thats really great
<asac> it even attempted to make the trunk and branches related
<asac> of course merges cannot be detected that great in svn
<fta> doesn't gnome have a good front end for gdb ?
<asac> fta: what is a good frontend for gdb?
<fta> something like ddd but in gtk
<asac> fta: a good frontend would have IDE integration i guess. which is anjuta
<asac> fta: what benefit do you get from ddd over the command line tool
<asac> isnt that just a X window with a gdb shell in pricinpal?
<fta> the display feature
<asac> fta: nemiver - Standalone graphical debugger for GNOME
<asac> ?
<asac> not sure
<asac> otherwise i dont think there is anything
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: let me know if that works well ;)
<fta> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/all.png
<asac> fta: can you interactively nvigate in the graphic?
<fta> yes
<asac> e.g. clicking on a field will bring you to the reference object?
<asac> not that bad then ;)
<asac> when i tried gdb it either didnt have that feature or i didnt see it;)
<asac> but thats years ago i think
<asac> err tried ddd ;)
<fta> last time i used ddd i was ~10 years younger
<fta> it looks the same :(
<verwilst> hi guys
<asac> ok ... let me try to send a "missingPlugins" event whenever there is a request for a "Shockwave Flash" names plugin against the navigator object ;)(
<verwilst> i have a firefox crasher that i want to debug
<verwilst> any help from you guys would be appreciated
<asac> verwilst: read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/#Crashes
<asac> to get started
<verwilst> http://pastebin.com/d34796219 < is this helpful already or is more needed wrt backtrace?
<asac> verwilst: you need more debug symbols
<asac> verwilst: read that page
<asac> ites just a short paragraph
<verwilst> asac: well yeah i already did
<verwilst> and i installed all the packages
<asac> all?
<verwilst> ddebs for -security is broken though for quite some time
<verwilst> so i had to recompile my own with dbgsym support
<asac> verwilst: everything from -security should be in -updates too
<asac> verwilst: strange. maybe you have builds from some PPA?
<verwilst>   xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (= 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3) but 1.9.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 is to be installed
<asac> verwilst: yes you are missing -updates in your dbgsym apt lines
<asac> follow instructions on that page ;)
<verwilst> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy-updates main universe
<asac> oh
<verwilst> oh idd ;)
<asac> maybe that wasnt pocket copied? not sure than
<asac> not sure then. however the libxul.so symbols appear to be non-existing or bogus
<verwilst> asac: what version does it want to install when you try xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym?
<asac> thats the one in plain hardy
<verwilst> yip
<asac> verwilst: try the 1.9.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 version
<asac> maybe its still there
<asac> it was generically build in -proposed
<asac> so you might be able to find it there
<verwilst> apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym shows the  1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 only here
<verwilst> does it show something else @ your machine?
<verwilst> if it does, can i copy your sources.list for a sec? :)
<asac> dont have hardy at hand atm
<verwilst> oh hm
<asac> strange
<asac> xulrunner and firefox are indeed missing
<verwilst> ahah
<verwilst> so i wasnt going crazy ;)
<asac> well ... i looked in the packages files
<asac> on the server
<verwilst> it sucks because firefox is the sore spot in hardy
<verwilst> it drives my newly semi-volunteer ubuntu-ified girlfriend crazy
<asac> lets look in the pool
<fta> it's not there
 * verwilst looks
<fta> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/
<asac> tse
<asac> that s**ks
<fta> bug pitti
<verwilst> yeah i checked that before the weekend too, when i was having troubles as well
<asac> yeah. though i think that has something to do with how the .3 was released
<asac> jdstrand attempted to pocket-copy it from -upstreawm to security
<asac> most likely that removed the ddebs from there
<asac> ro something
<asac> however it failed and thus it needed a full respin in security
<verwilst> where can i find this pitti guy? :)
<asac> verwilst: well. i'll take care of that
<asac> verwilst: for now you need to build the packages on your own
<asac> which is really really painful, i understand that
<asac> ;)
<verwilst> wtf
<verwilst> ii  xulrunner-dbgsym                           1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1                        debug symbols for package xulrunner
<verwilst> 1.8.1?
<asac> thats the old branch
<verwilst> yeah..
<asac> you dont need those
<verwilst> but..
<verwilst> i compiled them myself? :P
<asac> yeah
 * verwilst is dazed and confused
<asac> that means you have the wrong ones ;)
<verwilst> i apt-get sourced firefox3 so..
<asac> which explains why you have no symbols for libxul
 * verwilst rechecks
<verwilst> yeah
<asac> verwilst: firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 are the sources
<asac> so good news ;)
<asac> though the non existing dbgsym packages are really devastating ;)
<verwilst> firefox-3.0-dbgsym_3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3_i386.ddeb
<asac> no doubt that piled up a bunch of not-retraced crash reports :(
<asac> verwilst: yes. thats correct
<verwilst> that's the one my recompile gave me
<asac> however, firefox has almost no binary code ;)
<verwilst> and which i installed i figure
<asac> so you need xulrunner-1.9
<verwilst> goddamn :)
<asac> verwilst: yeah. but firefox-3.0 isnt important for backtraces ;)
<asac> all C++ code is in xulrunner-1.9
<verwilst> downloading
<asac> should take 20-40 minutes depending your system
<verwilst> well, i remember i installed xulrunner dbgsym's as well
<asac> verwilst: if you want to use multiple cores you can build with:
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -j3
<verwilst> i never figured to check the version too :)
<asac> in case you dont know
<verwilst> ah i usually do debuild
<asac> verwilst: not sure if debuild has the same option
<asac> verwilst: but since hardy only dpkg-buildpackage gives you a generic built .... ;)
<asac> so better use that
<asac> debuild misses to inject some options
<verwilst> dpkg-buildpackage in the source package?
<asac> yes like above
<asac> (just like debuild)
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -j3
<asac> (for 2 cores)
<verwilst> c2d yeah
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -j6
<asac> for 4 cores ;)
<verwilst> a 8400, so should be plenty fast :)
<asac> what is 8400?
<verwilst> core 2 duo 8400
<asac> ah
<verwilst> 3ghz
<asac> yeah. youll see
<asac> ;)
<asac> verwilst: run:
<asac> time dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -j3
<asac> and let me know ;)
<verwilst> hm
 * verwilst ctrl-c's
<asac> hehe
<asac> verwilst: oh
<asac> time dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -j3 -b
<verwilst> how do i clean it?
<asac> so you just build the binaries ;)
<asac> i dont care aobut source package cvreation
<verwilst> or does it restart from scratch?
<asac> verwilst: fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> no ... you shoul clean it to get a good time ;)
<verwilst> it's off
<asac> good ;)
<verwilst> hm, i miss my distro dev days
<asac> hehe
<verwilst> only know the basics at debian dev'ing
<verwilst> which sucks
<verwilst> ( been gentoo dev for 3 years, a long time ago :) ) best linux time of my life hehe
<asac> hehe
<verwilst> my girlfriend's ubuntu crashes sometimes 10 times in a few hours
<asac> armin76 is gentoo guy still
<verwilst> always firefox
<verwilst> i quit after 3 years
<asac> though i think he will switch to binary distribution once he realizes that that makes more sense ;)
<verwilst> it was a time when anyone could get cvs access, if they just asked
<verwilst> a lot of core devs quit then
<asac> verwilst: girlfriends problem is most likely flash
<verwilst> yeah it is
<asac> verwilst: if libflashsupport is installed it would crash every 30 minutes
<verwilst> but still, i cant tell her not to use it :)
<asac> verwilst: you can try to use nspluginwrapper from mozillateam ppa
<verwilst> well, it's better now
<asac> that should make firefox go down more rarely
<verwilst> flash 10 rc, and asound.conf configured
<asac> hmm
<verwilst> it's a lot better now, and at least she has sound in all apps
<asac> good
<verwilst> which was pretty embarrassing
<asac> well. flash is crap
<asac> gnash is getting better ;)
<asac> i hope intrepid it will be good and in intrepid+1 installed by default ;)
<verwilst> you switch someone to linux from windows, and then have to tell her she cant listen to her music and youtube at the same time
<verwilst> pretty awkward
<armin76> yuck
<asac> does that work now?
<verwilst> ( not to mention the constant crashes )
<verwilst> yeah, it does now
<asac> ok
<verwilst> took a while to find out though
<asac> well pulseaudio was a mess imho
<verwilst> pulseaudio is nice
<asac> yes, but all the issues we had are because of pulseaudio :)
<verwilst> but the handling @ ubuntu could be better :)
<asac> pulse needs to mature ... maybe not on its own, but all the integration
<verwilst> yeah
<verwilst> ofcourse flash was the main bottleneck
<verwilst> and still is
<asac> well, flash 9 wasnt possible to make working with pulse
<asac> so  @ubuntu couldnt do better
<verwilst> damned proprietary crap
<asac> and flash is also one of the main thing (if not the only thign) that causes problems here
<verwilst> yeah i know
<verwilst> flash and skype i guess
<asac> everything else uses pulse and thuse doesnt cause tht many issues
<verwilst> but flash 10 seems to be a lot better
<asac> yes, but if skype uses sync alsa  then the pulse plugin would have worked
<verwilst> that's actually the upside of moonlight
<verwilst> it's open source
<asac> but for flash even that wasnt possible
<asac> what is open source? flash 10`
<verwilst> ( that's pretty much the only upside i can find for it but hey )
<verwilst> moonlight
<verwilst> microsoft's "let's copy flash and call it an innovation" crap
<asac> urgh
<asac> well. better stick to gnash
<asac> or swfdec if you want
<asac> you can do most things there. you just have to take care that you dont use flash bugs ;)
<verwilst> i cant give gnash to my girl
<asac> yes. but microsofts flash replacement wont work too in those cases
<verwilst> it's too immature
<verwilst> how's that?
<verwilst> novell is creating a mono counterpart eh
<verwilst> open source
<verwilst> moonlight = silverlight, FOSS
<verwilst> and silverlight = MS
<verwilst> asac: http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/moonlight-animations/
<verwilst> real	15m11.027s  user	19m47.906s sys	1m25.741s
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym is installed, still no other backtraces..
<verwilst> #2  0xb729ba55 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/libxul.so
<verwilst> No symbol table info available.
<verwilst> grm
<verwilst> silence...
<verwilst> :P
<apachelogger> awfully long channel name :P
<apachelogger> hey everyone
<asac> hi apachelogger
<fta> ho
<fta> hi
<asac> apachelogger: you are interested in qt builds for firefox 3.1?
<apachelogger> asac: that involves work, doesn't it?
<asac> apachelogger: not sure. you published builds ;)
<apachelogger> asac: they are a pretty hackish adoption of the firefox source package
<apachelogger> the Qt integration isn't at a stage where I would want to spend a lot of time on packaging it
<asac> apachelogger: well. if they are not use worthy, then please dont publish them. they get on user systems and might cause support work
<apachelogger> I published them mentioning the danger and unsuability
<asac> sure. thats ok. however, that doesnt matter once the people get issues ;)
<asac> at best let us take a look before you publish such ;) ... its not much additional work to make them play good in the packaging eco system ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it does play well
<apachelogger> the worst thing that can happen is that it eats the .mozilla dir
<asac> which is bad enough ;)
<apachelogger> in fact, it's most likely that it does that :D
<apachelogger> I tried to change the config dir to .mozilla-qt but that didn't work all that much
<asac> apachelogger: we will publish such packages as soon as they are test worthy. if you want to help, you are welcome.
<asac> changing the profile dir isnt a big problem if you know how that is done
<apachelogger> if you have to do anything but poke the configure script it's bad implemented :P
<asac> apachelogger: anyway. all i want to say is that if you are interested in firefox packaging, do it here. its much more efficient and helps people more
<apachelogger> sure, the current package is really just for bleeding edge users, who can't stop killing their system
<asac> apachelogger: could you remove them anyway?
<asac> such packages go around in the world
<asac> and they come back informs of bugs
<asac> and after hours of asking and trying to figure users suddenly remember ... oh i had that package installed in the past
<asac> such things happen frequently
<apachelogger> I could, but I wouldn't feel very comfortable
<asac> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> I rather have people use packages which work somewhat than have them use checkinstall packages
<asac> no ... packages that work somehow are worth
<apachelogger> and these are almost certain to appear in this case
<asac> worse
<asac> make install adds an addition barrier that users have to go
<apachelogger> checkinstall doesn't
<asac> anyway. would be good if you could remove that package. i dont mind about checkinstall. debs floating on the net are just worse
<asac> people look for it, and install it. reading no announcement and nothing
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> checkinstall creates the debs that are floating
<apachelogger> asac: we have stated very clearly that these packages and the entire repository they reside in is super experimental and really not meant for producation systems
<asac> it always can be worse and i cannot talk into people that i have no chance to talk to
<asac> apachelogger: people blog about that package
<asac> thats how we found it
<apachelogger> asac: got the URL at hand?
<asac> and that causes attention. people dont look at what the repository is about. they install
<apachelogger> anyway, I understand your POV and will discuss the removal with the kubuntu ninjas
<asac> and that causes pain for the ubuntu distributions in form of bugs
<asac> and wierd support requests
<asac> apachelogger: you uploaded that package.
<apachelogger> nothing stops people from using the binary
<apachelogger> which will just as well rape the .mozilla dir
<asac> doesnt matter. everything that comes from *ubuntu-* whatever on launchpad should go through mozilllateam. i can only try to get the pieces together that are more or less remotely realted to ubuntu.
<asac> anyway. think about it. if kubuntu-experimental is an effort that is affiliated with kubuntu then this package surely has to go. otherwise i can only hope that you do it ;)
<apachelogger> I'll do my best to find an appropriate solution
<asac> apachelogger: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/08/firefox-qt-packages-hit-kubuntu.html
<asac> apachelogger: if you are affiliated with kubuntu, remove it. if you are an independent group, do what you want
<asac> thanks
<asac> oh. you are ubuntu-dev .... you really have to remove it then
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> or leave the project
<asac> hehe
<asac> well
<asac> no need to do that
<fta> no need to go that far. I initially wanted to merge our efforts, i.e., make the firefox-3.1 / xulrunner-1.9.1 packages i currently maintain do QT in a way or another.
<asac> apachelogger: i dont want to enforce anything here ... its not important enough. i just thought that ubuntu-dev members understand distro issues that can come from such packages ... so only thin i do here is to appeal to you that it makes more sense to do it in the mozillateam
<asac> apachelogger: so. just line up with fta ;)
 * apachelogger moves in line
<fta> :)
<apachelogger> fta: it's Qt, btw... QT is QuickTime ;-)
<asac> wow, i only knew quicktime for windows :-D
<fta> apachelogger, you got my point. btw, it's still not clear how we could do gtk and Qt packages without rebuilding everything twice. it sure needs some patches. but that's the probably the way to go, even if the Qt part is not polished yet, it would benefit from the work we do on the main packages
<asac> fta: is there any way to fix the fortify crash without rebuilding everything?
<asac> did the PATH_MAX*10 thing work?
<fta> it did, last time i checked
<asac> fta: but thats still an issue on 3.1?
<fta> yes, the patch has not landed upstream
<asac> fta: which patch ... the *10 thing?
<asac> redhat guy said to me that it works for them with fortify 2 without any patch
<asac> i dont understand all that
<fta> lol, no, not my ugly workaround
<asac> fta: is there another fix?
<fta> hold on, firing bugzilla
<fta> mozilla bug 412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<fta> last att is "Fix based on the patch used in Fedora"
<asac> wow
<asac> apparently the mozilla guy at redhat doesnt know what they ship ;)
<fta> "Fedora 9 (glibc-2.8 and gcc-4.3.0) on x86_64 requires the attachment 325441 [details] for getting well-worked firefox with the compiler option of -DFORTIFY_SOURCE=2."
<asac> ok ... so 4096 i typed manually should be ok
<asac> good
<asac> so my manual patch did the same ;)
<fta> as good as my *10
<asac> ok ... let me think what i wanted to test ;)
<asac> ah ... anti-flash detection ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-17
<e-jat> fta : is there any issue for chromium with flash in 4.0.202.0 (23528) build?
<micahg> sure
<asac> ola
<andv> hi asac!
<andv> how was your weekend?
<asac> all good
<andv> went to the sea?
<andv> or city?
<asac> i am in the middle of the city ;)
<andv> oh :D
<andv> I've sent you a mail with some details
<asac> no time right now ... talk to you later
<andv> like 2-3 days ago don't remember
<andv> yeah, np :)
 * asac fights tb
<andv> tb = technical board?
<asac> tbird
<andv> ooh :)
<andv> asac, anyway ffox rocks now
<andv> I've installed all upgrades
<andv> and everything seems to work great atm
<andv> same thing for latest tb
<mac_v> asac: hi... could you look at this > Bug #413950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<asac> one moment please
<mac_v> no problem
<asac> mac_v: i dont see any cursor when dragging in a lp comments field
<mac_v> the cursor,on grab,is always higher than the pointer :( , this is different from other apps where the cursor is always closer to the pointer , this is only in firefox3.5 not in fireofx3.0 , earlier i thought that the cursor was wrong throughout the system and didnt report it, but works well elsewhere even in firefox 3.0
<asac> mac_v: i have some similar report against tbird
<asac> s/i/we/
<asac> like you drag and drop mails to a folder and it highlights something completely offset (higher)=
<asac> mac_v: anyway. i dont even see any cursor atm ;)
<asac> thats what i tried to say
<mac_v> actually you are supposed to see the cursor , if you type several lines, greater than 3 , you'll notice the problem
<mac_v> just copy paste in the comments field
<asac> yes ok i see it
<asac> mac_v: can you check upstream build and when you see it there, please forward upstream?
<asac> ;)
<mac_v> asac: but notice the drag while in bookmarks , [not in organize] , just the drop down , the cursor alligns properly
<mac_v> upstream build? i'm sorry i have several other bugs as of now , i dont want firefox to be messed up either
<asac> mac_v: probably a different beast
<mac_v> s/either/also
<asac> mac_v: its mostly riskfree to run upstream tarball
<mac_v> hm...ok .. which build do you recommend? could you give me a version?
<asac> mac_v: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.2/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.2.tar.bz2
<asac> just unpack it in your home
<asac> to be extra safe, backup your $HOME/.mozilla directory
<mac_v> already backed up ;)
<asac> good
<asac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/80227
<fta2> thanks
<andv> asac, what's the bindwood status atm?
<andv> asac, I can take care of maintaining it if you want
<andv> is it ubuntu-specific or can be uploaded in debian as well?
<asac> have a call now ... talk to you in ~1h
<andv> k perfect
<bdrung_> asac: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/new-upstream-release-1.1.1/+merge/10049
<fta2> asac, wrt https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor/+merge/10109, a/ it doesn't follow our d/changelog style and b/ there's no profile at all?? so it's not doing anything..
<asac> fta2: ok thanks. i asked to resubmit with profile
<asac> bdrung_: looks good. what about debian?
<asac> bdrung_: hmm. the tagging feels a bit wrong
<asac> bdrung_: so maybe oneshouldnt do a release commit on the topic branch
<asac>  bzr tags
<asac> 1.1-0ubuntu1         47
<asac> 1.1.1-0ubuntu1       47.1.4
<asac> e.g. it doesnt really refer to the real revision that goes up
<asac> i will remove the tag and retagg the committed merge
<asac> done
<andv> asac, 3 things
<andv> when you have a minute
<andv> asac, first of all: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu/+merge/8652
<andv> then bindwood status
<andv> then the mail I've sent you
<asac> andv: yes i have it on my list. and will get back to you ... if not during day i will send a mail
<andv> asac, ok great, I've sent you one more email like 3 minutes ago
<andv> with another great news
<mac_v> hmm... is there a way to backup fireox history? or to print the history?
<mac_v> firefox* not OX! ;p
<mac_v> asac: is it possible to backup/print-to-file history?
<asac> mac_v: not sure what you mean
<mac_v> asac: we can backup bookmarks , similarly web history? how can we same it? i have history for1 yrs and it slows down the browser when i open history , so i was thinking i could split it
<mac_v> like how routers note down the history
<mac_v> asac: hmm... i'v been able to save the history as bookmarks , can be print bookmarks?
<mac_v> s/save/copy
<mac_v> sheesh! so many typos! >  i'v been able to copy the history to bookmarks , can we print bookmarks?
<asac> mac_v: i dont know why you would want to print bookmarks ;)
<asac> so no ... i dont know how to do that. i guess there is an extension for that
<asac> for history you can say how many days should be kept
<asac> i would suggest to not keep more than 90 days
<mac_v> i'v searched didnt find any so thought i'd ask sensei ;p
<asac> mac_v: export html ... isnt good enough?
<asac> oh you say for history
<asac> yeah. i dont know then
<mac_v> asac: hmm... ok ,i think i'm getting to find a workaround..  so I'v tried to save the history as bookmark , but its split up in last day/7days/1month... is there a way for the history to show all history? together
<mac_v> where is the history file located actually?
<asac> mac_v: thats in places.sqlite from what i know
<mac_v> oh... :(
<asac> jdstrand: hi ;)
<jdstrand> o/
<asac> jdstrand: did you forget the profile in the merge or was it codebrowse that failed to show "new" files?
<jdstrand> asac: heheh
<jdstrand> asac: I forgot
<asac> jdstrand: ok. please resubmit and if possible use the same changelog format we use ;) ... if not i can shuffle that during merge
<asac> i think its just "push" ;)
<jdstrand> asac: ok, files added, changelog updated and it's all pushed to lp:~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor
 * jdstrand hates it when he forgets to 'bzr add'
<asac> hehe
<asac> no problem
<asac> ok will merge that after i get this tbird stuff done
<jdstrand> asac: thanks! :)
<fta2> asac, fyi, everything rejected for umd
<fta2> oops, no, it's not today's batch
<asac> fta2: heh?
<fta2> nm
<asac> you mean it took more than one day?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> oh you probably ment for space reasons
<asac> yeah. lets wait a day and see if they bump our size
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254562/
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/254563/
<fta2> gaps, /tmp/builddeb-get-orig-source-63gvPk/export/chromium-browser-2225/src/webkit/...
<fta2> bd now uses /tmp ??? bad
<sveinung> hello. I'm still working on getting all-in-one-sidebar ready for Debian. I have some questions that I hope will be answered when you have time.
<sveinung> asac: How should I set up the maintainer field? You mentioned team maintainance. Should I put myself in maintainer or uploader? Who else should I put in those fields?
<sveinung> In what location should the bzr-tree be hosted? Is firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.debian OK? That will make it possible to still make separate changes to Ubuntu (like Ubuntu binMMUs). Since I don't have write access there I have temporarily put it in lp:~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.debian
<sveinung> ( https://code.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.debian )
<andv> sveinung, hi!
<andv> asac, I've answered to your mail ;)
<sveinung> hello
<andv> sveinung, you know who i am?
<andv> I reviewed/ sponsored all in one sidebar for you like 2 weeks ago
<sveinung> I suspected that :)
<andv> :)
<andv> what's up?
<sveinung> I'm trying to get it into Debian now
<andv> I can maintain it with you
<andv> if you want
<sveinung> sure
<andv> what did asac tell you?
<andv> did he suggest something to you'
<andv> sveinung, asac is pretty busy so ping me next time
<sveinung> andv: ok
<andv> sveinung, did he suggest you something already?
<sveinung> I'm looking it up
<sveinung> found it: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/13/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.html
<sveinung> he said that it was OK to put the branch under firefox-extensions
<sveinung> and "we want to jointly maintain it i guess"
<andv> sveinung, actually you'll have to drop all changelog entries
<andv> from Ubuntu
<sveinung> why?
<andv> because you are releasing a software in debian
<andv> so the package must be clean
<sveinung> it's still permitted to keep the changelog entries
<andv> yes, but why keeping them?
<andv> who cares?
<andv> sveinung, you do the package again
<andv> for debian
<sveinung> andv: for example the script that imports debian packages into bazaar
<andv> ?
<andv> we gonna sync it
<andv> when it's in debian
<andv> so you gonna drop all entries anyway
<andv> (changelog entries)
<andv> I guess you know that a package which gets synced in ubuntu
<sveinung> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/DebianImportSpecification
<andv> loses all changelog entries
<sveinung> I meant this
<andv> I don't get what your problem
<andv> you do the package in debian
<andv> we will upload it
<sveinung> I also think it's nice to keep that sort of data
<andv> which data?
<sveinung> the changelog entries
<andv> if all changes are integrated
<andv> you don't have to report those entries again
<andv> how the changelog will look like?
<andv> changes appears under unstable (by emanuele gentili for istance)
<andv> and they never touched unstable ground
<andv> before
<sveinung> don't know if I will be able to formulate myself good enough in English right now
<sveinung> but I'll try
<andv> please explain me what's the rationale to keep them
<andv> and I'll try to understand you
<sveinung> It's just nice to have those entries since you then have a bit more history for the package in a machine readable format
<sveinung> so you later can do things to those data
<andv> those data?
<andv> you can make changes to 'those data' without having those changelog entries
<andv> I assume you merged all ubuntu changes into the future debian package
<sveinung> for example the Ubuntu Distributed Importer, when creating a branch from a package, will check if there are Ubuntu entries to see what will come first
<andv> removing changelog entries does NOT mean you have to remove the changes reported in them
<sveinung> I know
<andv> so, I don't get why we need to have those entries then
<sveinung> It's not for us but for programs reding it. So one for example can see that the package originated in Ubuntu ()but don't get me wrong, I'm not fanatical about this
<andv> you won't use the autogenerated branch anyway
<sveinung> I know
<andv> you gonna keep usinh YOUR branch
<sveinung> it was just an example
<andv> if you really wanna keep all changes reported in those entries
<andv> integrate everything in ONE entry
<andv> so together with * Initial release. (Closes: #000000)
<andv> you'll add
<andv> * modified watch file
<andv> * modified debian/foo
<andv> or whatever
<andv> I hope you've understood a bit
<andv> what integrating old entries mean
<andv> old entries integrated in a main one which will be the initial release
<andv> sveinung, another problem
<andv> if you wanna keep those entries
<andv> you'll have to license the packaging side
<andv> which is useless and time-loss work
<andv> you usually license your package under the same license as upstream it is
<sveinung> last time they said it was already licensed
<sveinung> since it wasn't specified it was assumed it was the same as upstrem
<sveinung> *upstrem
<sveinung> *upstream
<andv> sveinung, look at the changelog
<andv> apart from asac changes which seem to be relevant
<andv> (and your ones)
<andv> do you see any other important change?
<sveinung> the initial packaging?
<andv>   * debian/control:
<andv>    + added Homepage field.
<andv>    + Update Standards-Version.
<andv> for istance
<andv> are not so important to be added on the next debian package you're making
<andv> or not?
<andv> nono, the current version
<andv> we have on karmic
<sveinung> andv: I'm sorry. My head don't work right now. I need food, and to eat I have to go home. Could we take this on email?
<andv> it will take ages on email I guess
<sveinung> (I could try to talk a bit more if email isn't OK for you)
<andv> give me branch url
<sveinung> thank you wery much!
<sveinung> https://code.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.debian
<sveinung> ooh, sorry
<sveinung> misread
<andv> can you tell me which debian-specific
<andv> changes you did
<sveinung> andv: the naming (no ubuntuX at the end)
<sveinung> and putting myself as maintainer temporarily
<andv> dependencies are now taken from xpi:depends
<andv> I see
<sveinung> the rest could apply to Ubuntu as well
<andv> I gonna have my debian box ready soon
<andv> so I can test it
<sveinung> except the closes
<sveinung> good
<andv> I'll have to do some fixes
<andv> to the packaging side
<andv> then I have to check out lintian
<andv> and other stuff
<sveinung> one lintian warining will be fixed when mozilla-devscripts v 15 comes out
<andv> sveinung, ok
<sveinung> MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES is introduced in v 15
<sveinung> should I commit and push the code that uses it?
<andv> sveinung, so are you OK to cooperate with me maintaining this package?
<sveinung> of course
<andv> perfect
<andv> you'll be the maintainer, I gonna add myself in the uploaders field as co-maintainer
<sveinung> great
<andv> so I've fixed asac a problem since he's busy doing his stuff
<andv> do you own an itp bug already?
<sveinung> yes
<andv> ok perfect
<andv> sveinung, is there a way I can work on your branch?
<andv> actually just you is able to upload to that branch
<sveinung> I know. It was just ment to be temporary
<sveinung> feel free to change it
<andv> is there a way to upload to a same branch?
<sveinung> (the location)
<andv> apart creating a new team
<sveinung> I don't know
<andv> I guess you can co-maintain a branch on teams only
<sveinung> sorry, I don't undersatand
<sveinung> *understand
<andv> for co-maintaining a branch
<andv> e.g both me and you can upload to it
<andv> the only way is having a team
<andv> I'll ask asac how can we do
<sveinung> ok
<andv> ok, going to prepare dinner
<andv> be back later
<sveinung> I'll to be back later
<sveinung> andv: Now that I have gotten myself food and some fresh air I think I understand what you meant when we were talking about the changelog. Were you talking about doing the packaging again from scrach?
<sveinung> As I said my head wasn't working 100% when I read it. I believed you talked about uploading the Ubuntu one.
<sveinung> We can do it from scarch if you want to, and I agree that in that case we should drop the changelog entries.
<andv> sveinung, yep
<andv> that's what I meant
<andv> sveinung, I have to go, be back in 3 hours if you are here
<sveinung> sure
<andv> see ya later
<sveinung> And sorry about the misunderstanding. I had been on campus all day but since I forgot my money I hadn't eaten
<sveinung> or taken breaks from the computer
<BUGabundo> hi
<pace_t_zulu> how's it BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> wit a dyeing PA
<andv> sveinung, np
<andv> sveinung, after we decide the branch location
<andv> sveinung, we gonna start a brand new debian branch
<andv> with a clean changelog
<sveinung> k
<andv> and with a working package for debian
<andv> sveinung, do you have a box to test it too?
<sveinung> yes
<sveinung> I have lenny on my laptop
<sveinung> og Squeeze on my stationary
<sveinung> *and
<andv> perfect
<andv> build the package from the branch you linked me before
<andv> install the package
<andv> and test it on lenny
<andv> * squeeze
<andv> sorry
<andv> not lenny
<andv> test it on squeeze which is quite near to si
<andv> * sid
<andv> as build depends and so on
<sveinung> sure
<andv> and give me a feedback
<andv> asac, do you know where we can host that branch?
<andv> asac, do mozilla team have some space to host the all in one branch?
<andv> sveinung, ok have to go
<sveinung> andv: ok
<andv> talk to you later and if asac gets back ask him about the branch thing
<andv> asac, I've replied to your mail already
<andv> ;)
<andv> cya later
<andv> and thanks for your work on this sveinung
<sveinung> andv: thanks for co maintaining :)
<andv> np
 * andv off
<fta> asac, could you please give me the branch urls, ppa names, etc, for the nm dailies so i can start it?
<fta> asac, ... and the nickname you want.. nmd?
<micahg> asac: are you around?
<BUGabundo> he was , a few minutes agot
<asac> fta: nmt?
<BUGabundo> asac: still no reply from fta :)
<asac> BUGabundo: he asked me something ... i answered ;)
<andv> asac, did you read backlog?
<andv> I've decided to co-maintain all in one sidebar with sveinung
<andv> in debian
<asac> andv: we usually use ~ubuntu-dev for extension
<andv> problem is finding a place to host the branch
<asac> and non -devs drive the branch by requesting merged that you can push or merge
<asac> use ubuntu-dev ... thats the right place to put it
<andv> are you sure?
<fta> * Disconnected (Network is unreachable).
<andv> it is meant for debian
<asac> andv: it is ment for debian and then to be synched down afaik
<andv> yep
<asac> why have two branches?
<fta> blank between 23:17 and 23:39
<andv> you suggest to merge the existing one?
<asac> andv: i have no clue about current status
<andv> I added you as reviewer
<andv> like 2 weeks ago
<fta> asac, can you add the debian link please?
<asac> andv: i think in a perfect world you have one branch that is for latest debian/ubuntu
<asac> and when debian freezes you create a stable debian branch
<andv> agreed
<andv> I've sent you the review request
<asac> andv: and if ubuntu freezes you crate a ubuntu stable branch
<asac> etc.
<asac> fta: i think that breaks stuff
<andv> you have to accept it for the ubuntu-dev branch
<andv> e.g sveinung merged it from his branch to ubuntu-dev one
<fta> asac, ?
<andv> but needs approval
<asac> fta: the build bot cannot deal with debian only branches?
<asac> hmm
<asac> should have been obvious
<bdrung_> asac: can you add a comment to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BenjaminDrung/MOTUApplication ?
<asac> bdrung_: i was going to ... when does that need to happen?
<fta> asac, some parts of the bot expect debian/changelog, or debian/control
<bdrung_> asac: application is on 27th August
<bdrung_> so there is enough time
<fta> asac, i call dch somewhere
<asac> fta: yeah ... dch -c changelog is what we use
<asac> but let me check
<asac> i think i should give up on debian only then
<andv> asac, do you suggest to merge the existing ubuntu branch or to create a new one?
<andv> asac, if you wanna keep the old one, just have a look here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu/+merge/8652
<asac> fta: ok moved all files to debian/ dir
<asac> on applet and nm branch
<fta> thanks
<fta> asac, do you want/need chained deps?
<fta> build-deps
<asac> fta: for now i dont think we need it
<asac> fta: if we need it ill let you know
<asac> api moves slowely
<fta> ok
<asac> andv: ok checking the all-in-one branch
<andv> asac, perfect thanks
<andv> asac, if accepted I gonna move tomorrow to fix some stuff
<fta> asac, you said "nmt", why t? i used nmd, but i can change
<andv> then it will be ready
<BUGabundo> fta: "(11:27:04 PM) cabrey: Native !chromium 64 being developed? http://is.gd/2lFfR !linux"
<fta> BUGabundo, i don't need that, i already have the package ready
<BUGabundo> I know
<fta> i just don't want to break too many people so i'm waiting for it to be a little bit more usable
<BUGabundo> that's what I told him
<BUGabundo> btw, when will it it the PPA?
<asac> fta: because we used nmt before for that repo
<fta> asac, ok
<asac> for me its Network-Manager Trunk -> ~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> andv: i am not so sure about the changelog addition of the 1.4.7-0ubuntu2
<asac> are we sure we also have the changes done in that release?
<BUGabundo> fta: FF3.7 started to stuck on FullScreen today
<asac> hmm
<andv> asac, the change was about adding a watch file plus adding homepage field on control?
<asac> andv: ok seems ok
<asac> andv: yes. but where did he merge it from?
<andv> from the archive
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu/revision/25
<asac> was there a contributor?
<andv> yes
<andv> a contributor added those
<andv> without asking here
<andv> but as I already said to sveinung
<asac> no what i mean ... that commit is a [merge] so he must have merged it from somewhere
<andv> the changelog will be cleaned
<asac> but i am not sure where it came from
<andv> so all those entries will be removed
<andv> in debian
<asac> andv: why will the changelog be cleaned?
<asac> andv: thats not right.
<asac> if you share them you keep them
<andv> he integrated all changes
<andv> so why adding all those entries?
<asac> why not
<andv> anyway he merged those changes from the package on archive
<asac> its the same history
<asac> no sense in keeping two branches
<andv> a contributor uploaded that revision
<andv> sveinung didnt notice it but I did
<andv> and he added it
<andv> together with the changes
<andv> so it's not a real merge
<andv> but just adding back lost changes
<asac> i am not talking abouta real merge
<asac> i am talking about a bzr merge
<asac> its a _merge_ and i wonder where it comes from
<asac> but doesnt matter. its ok
<sveinung> asac: I did a bzr merge to add the missing revision
<andv> how do you know it's a merge??
<andv> sveinung, where did you take that?
<andv> do that contributor have a branch somewhere?
<sveinung> I branched from the version before
<sveinung> then added the revision
<sveinung> then merged it into the current revision
<andv> you got it from the autogenerated branch right?
<fta> asac, done
<andv> I mean when you upload a package it gets synced as a branch
<andv> coz I don't think that contributor opened a branch itself
<andv> for all in one sidebar
<sveinung> no, those are different trees
<andv> I still don't get where you branched it
<andv> from
<andv> but anyway it doesnt matter
<asac> sveinung: you did the right thing. really great. thanks
<asac> i approved that merge. in future just use distinct topic names for oyur branches and not the same name as the ~uubuntu-dev branc hname
<asac> i gave an example in the comment
<asac> thanks
<andv> asac, I gonna maintain it together with sveinung in debian
<andv> if you are satisfied with it
<sveinung> asac: sure, I'll remember that
<asac> andv: i dont think there are two maintainers needed for an extension ;)
<asac> just add yourself as an uploaders: and you can help sponsoring that stuff
<andv> asac, yep
<andv> that's what i wanted
<andv> asac, I've answered to your mail
<asac> sveinung: consider to use a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf for the next revision
<asac> andv knows what it does
<andv> yep gonna take care of it
<andv> np
<asac> andv: i added it now in the merge
<asac> so it will be o n~ubnutu-dev
<andv> great
<andv> asac, I'll keep all changelog entries then
<andv> didnt want to
<andv> but I trust the way you wanna do it
<asac> ok i pushed it ... you seem to have uploaded to archive without pushing a merge?
<asac> thats bad practice
<asac> you cannot upload something you didnt push ... or that is waiting another review
<asac> anyway. i hope it was now really the same that is now on the branch
<andv> ?
<asac> andv: the version i just merged is already in karmic
<andv> I took the uploaded package from the branch you merged right now
<asac> andv: yes. but it might be different
<andv> I hadnt access to that branch anyway
<asac> never upload anything before it lands on the release branch
<asac> andv: you had
<asac> thats the whole point of having it in ~ubuntu-dev
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30433198/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.modemmanager_0.2.git.20090817t181641.ca767e4-0ubuntu1~nmt1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> so that anyone who can upload can also push
<andv> asac, you merged it right now
<andv> so how could it be on ubuntu-dev two weeks ago?
<andv> the updated version
<andv> I mean
<asac> hmm
<asac> andv: either you dont upload or you push it there
<asac> fta: thats interesting. wonder if that has something to do with the debian dir movage
<asac> andv: anyway ok for now.
<andv> asac, I gonna fix some stuff
<andv> and then it's ready for debian
<fta> asac, no, all karmic are red, jaunty is green (so far)
<andv> then I'll test it on my debian box
<andv> together with sveinung
<andv> sveinung, you there?
<andv> sveinung, we gonna keep just one branch
<sveinung> andv: yes, I'm here
<andv> sveinung, so please re-add all changes you did on the ubuntu-dev branch
<andv> sveinung, you made a .debian branch before with some changes
<andv> please merge them into the ubuntu-dev
<andv> branch
<sveinung> it's still on launchpad
<andv> asac, but having it on ubuntu-dev will make sveinung unable to push to it
<andv> sveinung, do something nice
<andv> sveinung, apply the .debian changes
<andv> to the .ubuntu branch
<andv> then ask a merge again
<andv> and add me as reviewer
<andv> then remove the .debian branch
<andv> it will be useless at that point
<andv> asac, but having it on ubuntu-dev will make sveinung unable to push to it
<andv> * asac_
<sveinung> andv: sure
<andv> sveinung, let me know when done
<andv> so I review / accept the changes
<andv> so the package can be ready for tomorrow
<fta> asac, weird https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-18
<asac_> cftok fixed
<asac_> fta: fixed
<asac_> andv: yes. but thats not a problem.
<asac_> andv: he cannot upload to archive anyway
<asac_> otherwise you can use the extension-dev team
<andv> asac_, we won't upload to ubuntu archive anyway
<andv> we gonna keep the package synced
<asac_> andv: well. there are freezes in debian ... then you might upload to ubnutu
<andv> true
<andv> in that case yes
<andv> sveinung gonna merge the .debian branch changes into his main one
<andv> then merge it again on the ubuntu-dev
<andv> so we gonna keep just one merge
<andv> * branch
<andv> and not 2-3 of them
<asac_> fta: ok so in the last few days new symbols were added
<sveinung> andv: do you prefer a merge or a rebase?
<asac_> let me fix the automake version thing first
<andv> asac_ don't likes rebases
<asac_> there are no .debian branch changes
<asac_> if you need that you do something wrong
<asac_> you only need one release branch
<andv> yes
<asac_> and everything else is topic branches
<asac_> if you think you need both be able to write to release branch
<andv> that's why he gonna merge .debian branch changes into ubuntu-dev one
<asac_> then use ~ubuntu-extensions-dev team
<andv> to keep just one release branch
<andv> as you suggested
<asac_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac_> andv: use that team to do collaborative extension maintenenace
<asac_> if you dont want to use ~ubunu-dev
<andv> sveinung do you prefer https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<andv> or the general ubuntu-dev branch?
<andv> you won't be able to upload to the ubuntu-dev branch
<andv> as you may know
<andv> so it's your choice
<sveinung> andv: I'm not a member of ~mozilla-extensions-dev so ubuntu-dev is OK for me :)
<andv> sveinung, im not a member of ~mozilla-extensions-dev too
<andv> :)
<sveinung> brb
<andv> but asac can fix that if you want
<sveinung> in that case ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<sveinung> brb
<andv> I suggest you to make a brand new branch
<andv> in there
<andv> so we have a clean tree
<andv> for debian
<asac> andv: no need to
<andv> merge then?
<asac> no ... just push the ~ubuntu-dev branch there.
<andv> like we just did for ubuntu-dev
<andv> ok
<asac> then open changelog and change the bzr address
<andv> ok
<asac> i will mark the ubuntu-dev one abandoned then
<andv> yes
<andv> add a rationale for it
<andv> e.g abandoned for moving to a collaborative maintenance
<andv> somewhere else
<asac> andv: sveinung_: ok both of you added added to team
<asac> andv:  no need to add a rational ... we can add the new location to the old branch info
<sveinung_> asac: thank you
<andv> thanks
<andv> ok
<asac> its ok if things move
<andv> sveinung_, mere the ubuntu-dev branch
<andv> into the mozilla-extension team branches
<andv> * merge
<asac> nah
<asac> just push
<micahg> hi asac
<andv> oh ok
<andv> sveinung_, just push the .debian branch
<asac> ok let me push
<andv> iok
<asac> one second
<andv> ok
<asac> ok new location is: lp:~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu ... will be there in a minute or too
<asac> have fun
<asac> i will document that in ~ubuntu-dev and mark it abandoned
<andv> great
<andv> sveinung_, push .debian changes into the brand new branch
<andv> pushed by asac
<andv> and we're done for now
<fta> asac, more fixes needed
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<asac> fta: for modemmanager?
<asac> that worked for me now
<asac> the nm stuff i will fix now
<asac> symbols + automake ... whatelse?
<fta> ok
<sveinung_> andv: pushed into the new branch
<andv> perfect
<andv> sveinung, tomorrow I gonna fix some stuff
<andv> sveinung_, are you available tomorrow for testing=
<sveinung_> andv: yes
<andv> perfect
<asac> fta: seems it was only symbols for NM ... made new snapshot and added tose
<andv> when the branch is ready I gonna ping you to test the package
 * asac does a test build
<sveinung_> andv: ok
<sveinung_> andv: how early should I get on IRC?
<andv> which timezone are you in?
<andv> im gtm+2
<andv> * gmt
<sveinung_> +1
<asac> fta: ok seems good
<asac> very nice \o/
<andv> so it's 12.26 am
<andv> there
<andv> here it's 1.26 am
<andv> as soon as I wake up tomorrow
<andv> and I fix those
<sveinung> andv: it's 1:25 here as well
<andv> I guess in the first afternoon
<andv> everything should be ready
<andv> like 1-2 pm
<andv> if you can make it
<sveinung> andv: OK, great
<andv> :)
<andv> oooook, im going to sleep now
<andv> im a bit tired
<asac> bye
<andv> asac, I've mailed you already
<andv> with some more details after reading your mail
<asac> maybe :) ... i dont know. i dont read mails in the evening
<andv> ok, you'll see it tomorrow then
<andv> asac, sveinung, fta: night
<sveinung> andv: night
<asac> fta: ok i think one more push and then good night ;)?
<micahg> asac: when can I chat with you about firefox 3.6?
<asac> micahg: what info do you want?
<micahg> well, they're working on the final roadmap this week
<asac> about "whethe ror not"?
<micahg> if they decide to try to launch 3.6 in Nov
<micahg> can we try to get in Karmic?
<micahg> also, can we drop 3.0 from Karmic?
<asac> micahg: first, thats a roadmap. and while moz gets better at getting quick releases out, i dont expect that to happen
<asac> anyway
<asac> as you say top requirement for anything like that is to get 3.0 out ;)
<micahg> well, someone said something about needing a release for Windows 7 compatability
<asac> we definitly cannot justify three xulrunner/firefox versions in the archive
<micahg> correct
<asac> (or even 4 as we stil lavent removed 1.8 from the archive)
 * micahg would help gut 3.0 and move to 3.6
<micahg> but wouldn't we look bad if they release a new version a month after us and we can't get it to the users easily?
<asac> so when do they plan first beta?
<micahg> 3.5 was released 2 months after jaunty
<micahg> sep
<micahg> early sep
<micahg> it's in the meeting plans to finalize the release part of the roadmap this week
<asac> thats the point. i mean, a few cycles back noone would have expected a second firefox in the archive
<asac> people always complained on ubuntu being outdated
<asac> but there was not a big deal
<micahg> well, you already did it once
<asac> now we provide them and if we provide them we cannot rebrand them and people will bitch about that and so on ;)
 * micahg is worried about the feature freeze
<asac> for me its basically a tool to get feedback from stable users ;)
<asac> of course i try to make users happy. but this second firefox is never our primary browser etc.
<micahg> asac: does the branding require more validation or is it an ubuntu policy not to change branding?
<asac> ok long story short. i think we can get it in.
<asac> but not with a name like ~a1
 * micahg never got the full story
<asac> in the past we uploaded things not before a6 (for 3.0) and b1 (3.5)
<micahg> I'm just worried about the feature freeze
<micahg> it'll at least be late beta before release
<asac> granted those cycles were longer, but they also wanted a 9 month cycle for 3.5 and ended up making a full year
<micahg> or at least early beta
<asac> micahg: in the past we had no problems to add that after feature freeze
<micahg> can we get it in after feature freeze?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> that's my only concern
 * micahg is wiling to help clean stuff up to make it happen
<asac> no guarantees, but if they reach beta before us then we will get it in
<micahg> ok
<asac> but first we have to see that
<micahg> I'd also like to get an alternative in there
<asac> in anycase. getting firefox 3.0 and xul 1.9.1 (and 1.8) out of the archive is a requirement
<micahg> /etc/alternatives
<micahg> or something
<asac> but also a worthwhile goal on its own
<asac> i want to get rid of them in any case
<micahg> so users can switch between 3.5 and 3.6
<asac> i am not so sure about alternatives
<asac> i dont like them
<micahg> you wanna write up a spec?
 * micahg can take tasks
<asac> users get too easily confused and trapped by them (without knowing about alternatives)
<asac> micahg: spec? about what?
<micahg> ok, but I was thinking something like after 3.5 is EOL, users can switch the default (not us) to 3.56
<micahg> spec about removing 3.0
<micahg> or is there one?
<asac> micahg: so if we give up, we should migrate the default for everyone as otherwise the users left behind dont have security support
<asac> but alternative is no solution for that
<asac> imho
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'd be interested in hearing other options
<micahg> that would solve some of the EOL issues
<asac> it dosent solve them
<asac> it just hides them and makes them less populater
 * micahg doesn't considering it giving up if you have a viable alternative (i.e. later browser in the disstro)
<asac> because all the xulrunner consumers would still be affected
<micahg> ah, right
<micahg> well
<micahg> what do they do after mozilla EOLs a release?
<asac> micahg: who is they?
<micahg> other products...miro..and the like
<asac> micahg: in the past we backported
<asac> patches
<asac> micahg: the upstream on all the mozilla based software are quite unsesitive about security
<asac> songbird also doesnt really track security releases in a real timeley fashion
<asac> even though you can use it just like a normal browser too
<asac> mozilla itself of course an exception
<asac> they take security quite serious
<asac> ;)
<micahg> but they limit their exposure by EOLing in a timely manner
<asac> for me EOLing is not a valid tool to limit exposure ;)
<micahg> well, it's a problem for distros
<asac> yes thats true
<micahg> but imagine if they had to backport security fixes to all the earlier branches
<asac> and we had to live with that
<asac> i would love to not needing to backport anything
<micahg> they would only be able to roll out a new version every 2 years
<asac> but i dont see that we are ready for that yet
<asac> i hope to get next LTS in a state where we can do major version upgrades
 * micahg thinks we can get close for the non LTS releases
<asac> there are still too many rdepends
<micahg> yeah, I ran that the other day
<micahg> I was shocked
<asac> micahg: oyu have to look in the Sources files in the archive
<asac> only that way you can spot all biuld-rdepends etc.
<micahg> oh, I wanted to ask you about the kde-firefox spec
<asac> rdepends is only a first pitch
<micahg> there are 2
<micahg> ah
<asac> one is mine i guess
<micahg> yes
<asac> those are reasonable things. someone need to find time to work on those i guess ;)
 * micahg would like to try maybe
<asac> and first check if everything is still relevant
<micahg> is that a bad idea?
<asac> i think its a touch task. but you never know in advance ;)
<micahg> You created this: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-integration-intrepid
<asac> but definitly not a first code starter unless you are good at kde coding
<micahg> another user created this: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support
<asac> maybe parts of it
<asac> would hav eto heck
<micahg> I was going to start at least linking bugs to the specs
<asac> yeah
<asac> if there are kde complains they definitly would fit
<micahg> so, which one would you like me to link to
<asac> but i think the spec needs to be polished/updated
<micahg> would minimal integration be ok as a first step?
<micahg> or is it an all or nothing
<asac> the one that is a complete approved spec ;)
<micahg> the gnome-support package just seems to provide gvfs, is that correct?
<asac> fta: thx. nm built ;)
<asac> and -applet maybe too ... but not so sure bout jaunty
<micahg> file associations seem to be a big thing for the kde people
<micahg> I was thinking, if I can make a settings file for KDE, could we package that and call it the beginning of firefox-kde-support?
<micahg> your spec is more focused on using QT type stuff
<micahg> the other one is just about defaults for KDE vs gnome
<micahg> as you note in the spec, upstream has some interest in KDE support
<micahg> so maybe we can keep things simple until they do it?
<asac> micahg: we have to do it in upstream suitable fashion
<asac> problem is that you cannot solve this on a packaging level
<asac> firefox needs runtime detection of kde/qt/gnome features as you can have kde and gnome installed on the same system
<micahg> well, you can't solve the QT thing, but can't we have a KDE settings file that has KDE default apps set vs gnome apps?
<asac> i might not understand the concrete solution suggested
<fta> asac, \o/
<fta> asac, did you get the emails?
<asac> fta: the build failures? i would think so
<asac> one sec
<asac> yes bunch of nm/modemmanager mails
<asac> good
<micahg> oh, set firefox to open things in KDE apps without having to set it in the browser, but rather by installing a package
<micahg> like bug 413337
<asac> what file do they suggest to ship? mimeTypes.rdf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413337 in firefox-3.5 "If Firefox is installed on Kubuntu is should set Akregator as default Feedreader" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413337
<micahg> this is my idea
<micahg> ship something like that
<micahg> as a simple kde-support pacakge
<mconnor> micahg: what's "default feedreader" in this context? iirc, the code gives the choice of live bookmarks/web options/local default
<mconnor> but I don't know how well the last bit works on Linux, since I don't have a current linux box
<asac> yes. that example looks different from what i thought this topic was about
<asac> i thought it was about changing mime-type handlers someone on kde
<asac> but this feed thing doesnt seem to suggest apps for me
<micahg> asac: that was part of it
<asac> just webapps: bloglines, google, etc.
<mconnor> do you have an OS handler for feed: ?
<micahg> for some reason, I thought choice of feed reader was a setting in firefox
<asac> let me check i think i saw liferea there too at some point
<asac> so its not a mimetype, but a url scheme handler
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<micahg> ok, so, can't that be overriden with a config file
<mconnor> er
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I see
<mconnor> you want to do what?
<mconnor> http://www.grabup.com/uploads/cc0155deb95fc78c3c8584c4fb0f301b.png?direct
<mconnor> feeds are special
<mconnor> you could hardcode it to always use the system default, but that's kinda crappy
<mconnor> what if I don't want to use a local feed reader?
<micahg> mconnor: this might have been a bad example
<asac> feed: handler is rhythmbox
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> making it work so that we properly detect the local default on KDE sounds great
<micahg> I was originally thinking about mime type settings
<micahg> but I knew where this bug was and didn't have a mime type bug to show
<micahg> let's forget about this one for the moment
<micahg> how about the mime type idea
<mconnor> I don't necessarily think we should ever hardcode any app
<micahg> does that work?
<micahg> mconnor: I"m not saying that we should
<mconnor> so, let's assume PDF
<mconnor> if I get application/pdf, right now I'll get open/save
<mconnor> and the default with open is whatever we get from whatever API call we use
<micahg> right and in kde the default should be the kde app that opens pdfs
<mconnor> what you really want is to make sure that whatever API we call returns the default KDE has
<mconnor> I don't know what we call, it's been like four years since I've looked at this stuff
<micahg> mconnor: mozilla bug 397700
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 397700 in File Handling "Implement application selector (nsIMIMEInfo.possibleLocalHandlers) for Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397700
<micahg> it's a problem
<asac> problem is that that api call is not really one api, but a combination of reading the legacy mailcap stuff and then overloading that somehow with what we get from a gnome-vfs database
<micahg> right
<micahg> so
<asac> right solution is to have a kde-vfs thing and decide on _runtime_ which to use
<asac> based on the what desktop you are currently running
<asac> thats what my spec i wrote back then suggested
<micahg> asac: indeed, but I don't know how to do that :)
<asac> yeah. but everything not-runtime will just cause confusion
<micahg> is it better to wait for that than to offer a temporary solution and be upfront about what it does
<asac> because like now if you have gnome installed and log into kde you get applications that are gnome and your kde configuration tools dont work to change them on system
<mconnor> have I mentioned that KDE vs. GNOME is one of my biggest issues with Linux?
<micahg> ah, I see
<micahg> mconnor: you have a problem with choices?
<asac> if you now install like a kde-support package without having any runtime logic in place, you get the same problem on gnome
 * micahg uses Xfce
<micahg> true
<mconnor> micahg: I have a problem with unnecessary division of labour
<asac> micahg: choices are good, but for ISVs its a problem because it fragments a small market even further
<micahg> mconnor: why is it unnecessary?
<micahg> bot gnome and kde have moved to standardized libraries for most things
<micahg> *both
<mconnor> why is it necessary?
<micahg> people like QT vs GTK
<mconnor> sure
<mconnor> why is it necessary?
<micahg> why not?
<micahg> why should you care?
<micahg> if people are willing to work on it
<micahg> KDE is now cross-platform
<mconnor> if.
<micahg> you can install it on Windows :)
<mconnor> that's entirely orthogonal
<mconnor> I can't write an app for Linux, I can write it for GTK or KDE or both
<micahg> mconnor: either one is an app for linux
<mconnor> but it adds complexity and overhead to every ISV
<asac> i think this example about mime-types shows a bit why its a problem. its not simple to write an app on linux that works everywhere similar good
<micahg> if someone likes your app, they'll probably install the required libs
<mconnor> micahg: but it doesn't work consistently
<micahg> asac: there are standards that desktop environments are moving to
<mconnor> I can write a great GTK app, but it'll work differently from your KDE app, and usability suffers
<asac> micahg: like this. if you install the gnome-vfs stuff on kde you cannot configure the mime-types through kde.
<micahg> freedesktop.org has been working on this
<asac> micahg: maybe that works at some point, but it didnt work for ages
<mconnor> very slowly
<micahg> I think both gnome and kde are moving more towards standards
<mconnor> but now you're building two instead of one
<micahg> it keeps them innovating
<micahg> you can't stagnate
<mconnor> I think that's a hollow argument
<micahg> competition is good
<micahg> no it's not
<mconnor> I don't actually think I've seen anything out of Linux environments that's been really great/innovative in a very long time
<micahg> and anyway, choices is what linux is about
<mconnor> name one great feature that users care about in either
<micahg> You can run kmail on gnome if you install the libs
<micahg> you can run xfce and mix and match your apps
<micahg> or straight KDE
<micahg> but you get to choose
<mconnor> or you can decide life's too short, and buy a Mac
<micahg> yes, the Mac, where everything is coookie cutter
<mconnor> it works
<mconnor> and there's apps that are great
<micahg> so does, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<mconnor> have you used a Mac for an extended period of time?
<mconnor> in the last two years?
<micahg> no
 * asac ... feels this is going down a dead end road.
<mconnor> yeah
<micahg> I did back in the early 90s
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac's right
<micahg> let's get back on topic
<asac> the point where we started was about what is needed to do proper mime-type handling in kde
<micahg> asac: seems more like an upstream project
<asac> i dont see the standadization coming. the freedesktop has agreed on a database standard, but there are no cross libs for that yet afaik
<mconnor> right
<asac> so we can either wait till that happens and then move firefox to that lib
<mconnor> really, at some point someone needs to do a real Qt port
<micahg> so is it worth me trying to figure the KDE stuff out or helping gut 3.0 from Karmic?
<mconnor> but no one ever seems willing to maintain that
<asac> or we can have two system backends that you can install either or (or none) that is selected based on which desktop your current window is on
<asac> actually i think we dont need a qt port for now
<asac> if you use gtk with qt engine the looks is decent enouhg
<mconnor> yeah, but calling the right filepicker etc would be nice
<asac> what makes them bleed is the missing integration and that is - even though not a one day job - at least something oable
<asac> the qt port is being done i think for the mobile ... not sure if that is still driven by someone
<mconnor> I think vlad wrote a Qt port in a day, it just needed some love
<asac> but its not getting a full browser product soon afaik
<mconnor> right, because no one really wants to maintain it ;)
<micahg> ok, asac, is there anything I can do to help with the karmic preparations
<micahg> or is triaging bugs enough right now?
<asac> micahg: depends on what you want to do ;)
 * micahg is willing to learn
<asac> micahg: there are still a bunch of open tasks on the firefox-3.5 by default karmic spec ... e.g. porting apps, also helping on getting old apps dropped from the archive, so we can remove the old xulrunner/firefox etc.
<micahg> old apps?
<asac> its desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I'm looking at it
<asac> yeah well. some apps are abandoned upstream and i dont want to port the app unless lots of people complain
<asac> so get that removed soon and see if they complain ;)
<micahg> are they listed?
<micahg> what do I have to do?
<micahg> just ressearch the rdepends?
<asac> micahg: look on the spec whiteboard. there are a bunch of tasks
<micahg> yes
<asac> desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<micahg> but I don't know what I have to do for them :)
<asac> micahg: so one thing i still need to do is to do a verify run of all those that are marked DONE
<asac> e.g. check if they really built on all arches, if someone filed a bad bug due to the transition or something
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how should we keep track?
<asac> if thats too lame for you you could check those that are flagged" maybe move to webkit"
<micahg> nah, nothings too lame if it helps
<asac> micahg: track of what?
<micahg> what I've checked
<micahg> can I edit and mark verified?
<asac> good question
<asac> we produce burndown charts based on those tasks
<asac> so its probably not nice to just use a new word
<asac> i will tell you tomorrow. have to check with the one doing those charts.
<asac> maybe we can use VERIFIED1 VERIFIED2 etc.
<micahg> ok, I was thinking DONE -- VERIFIED -- micahg
<asac> i also want to verify a bit later in cycle for a second time, because then we have beta users, that might catch more issues
<micahg> something like that
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: shouldnt be a problem. i will let you know
<micahg> ok, thanks
 * micahg jsut wants to make this good
<micahg> and help :)
<micahg> asac: I also might have a new person to help me triage FF bugs
<asac> really?
<micahg> then maybe I can focus on the backlog if someone can take care of the incoming
<micahg> I started training him last night
<asac> maybe.
<micahg> seems to have a good head
<asac> micahg: what do you mean with backlog?
<asac> all those bugs now open?
<micahg> of bugs :)
<micahg> 2000 over 3 packages
<micahg> getting 3.0 out of karmic will help
<asac> indeed ;)
<asac> magic filter
<micahg> so we have to finish getting 3.5 in before we can get 3.0 out?
<asac> micahg: in some way yes.
<micahg> can we just remove the ff package now and leave xulrunner?
<micahg> or is it too early?
<LLStarks> asac, subpixel is acting up again.
<andv> olas
<andv> Jazzva, you there?
<Jazzva> andv: yes
<andv> Jazzva, erroneously I removed myself from extension team (wanted to leave another team but i missed)
<andv> could you please re-add me?
<Jazzva> andv: sure, just a second
<andv> thanks
<Jazzva> andv: done :)
<andv> Jazzva, thanks a lot, and keep up the good work with bugmail-extension
<andv> ;)
<Jazzva> andv: no problem. thanks, I'll try :)
<andv> do you any other extension you're working on?
<andv> * have
<Jazzva> andv: I worked on couple of them in the past. They need to be upgraded, but I don't have time to do that at the moment.
<andv> package names?
<Jazzva> andv: I suppose this way is easier :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/+related-software
<andv> cool
<andv> a lot of packages
<andv> which aren't in debian I seee
<andv> I see a lot of -0ubuntu1
<Jazzva> andv: yes... I submitted one before (gnome-voice-control, but version 0.2 is not really useful, so I stopped working on that submission to Debian). Now that there's mozilla-devscripts in Debian, it would be good to move extensions there.
<andv> yep
<andv> if you have any package you may want to move there
<andv> just ping me
<Jazzva> but I haven't done anything related to that before (which is not good, I know :))
<andv> and give me a working branch
<Jazzva> andv: well, I'll be able to work on that after my exams (which are on 23rd and 24th August)
<andv> great
<andv> let me know if you need help
<Jazzva> andv: I will need it :). At least with differences in policies between Debian and Ubuntu
<andv> yeah
<andv> don't worry I'll help you
<Jazzva> andv: Thanks :)... That would be great
<andv> ;)
<asac> hmm ... my other irssi cannot connect to freenode atm
<andv> heya asac
<andv> some network issues for freenode
<asac> really?
<andv> yep
<asac> thats interesting
<asac> why can i cannot from this system then ;)
<andv> dunno
<andv> I started lagging before
<asac> i can connect
<andv> then I got kicked out from the server
<asac> hmm-
<andv> and you got kicked as well
<asac> my other system resolves irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.com to an IP that doesnt work
<asac> yeah
<andv> irc.freenode.net
<asac> ok lets assume thats normal then ;)
<andv> I connected using irc.ubuntu.com before
<andv> after the kick and it worked fine
<asac> yeah i used that too
<asac> doesnt matter
<asac> on my irc gateway both dont work
<asac> but when using this system directly it works ;)
<andv> important is that it works
<andv> somewhere
<asac> yeah ... but that was just a matter of luck i guess
<andv> yep
<andv> im finishing working on all in one for debian
<asac> fta: is 3.6 still called minefield in the menu? thought we are at Namoroka
<andv> just have to remove an extra license file
<andv> and I start test-building
<asac> andv: use the ne xpi.mk feature to remove the extra license
<andv> how does that work?
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/revision/230
<asac> we will upload 0.15 soon. so just depend on 0.15~
<asac> the idea is that you add license files that are in the produced xpi after checking that you properly documented them in debian/copyright
<andv> asac, If I add >=0.15 it won't work
<andv> e.g i won't be able to do test builds
<andv> asac, in fact the extra license file is the MPL license one
<andv> which get installed already
<andv> thanks to the docs maintainer script
<andv> ./usr/share/doc/all-in-one-sidebar/MPL.gz
<andv> the extra license file gets installed here: /usr/share/all-in-one-sidebar/license.txt
<asac> doesnt matter
<asac> if its documented properly in copyright you are supposed that feature
<asac> so it doesnt get duplicated in the produced xpi-tree
 * asac gets mail etc. bbl
<andv> asac, check my mail too
<andv> ;)
<andv> anyway ok gonna use that feature
<andv> which is MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES (OPTIONAL):
<andv> I guess
<asac> yes
<andv> asac, I've added this line: MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES: license.txt
<andv> but seems to not work
<andv> I've tried using the TEMPDIR variable as well
<andv> but nothing
<andv> bzr bd doesnt even produce an output about it
<asac> andv: thats because you dont have the latest mozilla-devscripts most likely
<asac> andv: bzr branch lp:mozilla-devscripts
<asac> debuild that and install
<asac> remember to use minimum build depends of >= 0.15~
<andv> ok, let me see
<andv> asac, nothing again
<andv> I've installed latest mozilla-devscripts
<andv> bumped them on control file
<andv> and built again
<andv> but that extra license file didnt go away
<bdrung> andv: you should use MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES := license.txt
<andv> thanks
<andv> let me try
<andv> bdrung, thanks
<andv> it worked out
<bdrung> andv: yw
<andv> bdrung, you should specify that in  MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES documentation
<andv> e.g adding some usage cases
<andv> example on how you can use this feature:  MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES := foo.txt
<andv> or whatever
<bdrung> andv: an example should be sufficient. using := or = is the normal way to declare variables in makefiles
<andv> yes, I know
<bdrung> asac: is there an example for using xpi.mk?
<andv> the only thing I see is MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES (OPTIONAL):
<andv> which can get you doing it wrong
<bdrung> # Usage: include this file in your cdbs debian/rules file and define the
<bdrung> #        following variables:
<andv> didnt see it
<bdrung> andv: look at the README, there is a link to https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE
<andv> bdrung, thanks
<andv> didnt see those
<bdrung> the template is not up-to-date
<sveinung> andv: I see that you used MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES that I asked about yesterday. :) Should I test with the bzr version of mozilla-devscripts or wait until it's released?
<Jazzva> andv: yeah, example should go to XPI.TEMPLATE/debian/rules, as all other examples (regular packager shouldn't bother to look into xpi.mk for explanations, though it might be needed sometimes :)). asac, do you agree?
<Jazzva> sveinung: andv tested already (if I read correctly). With mozilla-devscripts ver. <0.15 MOZ_XPI_DOC_LIC_FILES will do nothing, but the build won't fail. With ver. >=0.15 it will exclude those files when packing a XPI.
<andv> sveinung, hi
<andv> sveinung, do bzr branch lp:mozilla-devscripts
<sveinung> andv: hi
<andv> then bzr bd it
<andv> and install it
<sveinung> andv: I have already buildt it
<andv> great
<andv> as Jazzva already said you
<andv> the build won't fail with 0.14
<andv> but that variable won't work
<andv> asac told me he will upload 0.15 soon
<asac> yes
<sveinung> perfect
<andv> sveinung, test the package on squeeze please
<sveinung> ok
<andv> Jazzva, yeah, wasnt able to find a good example
<andv> to follow before
<andv> that's why I asked
<andv> ;)
<Jazzva> do we have ${xpi:Depends} now for Depends field? I think I saw someone worked on that in xpi.mk
<Jazzva> andv: I'll update XPI.TEMPLATE now, so it will be better :)
<andv> perfect thanks
<Jazzva> no prob :)
<andv> sveinung, if the package works fine on squeeze
<andv> we just gonna have to wait mozilla-devscript 0.15
<andv> and the package is ready for upload
<bdrung> Jazzva: yes, we have it in 0.14
<Jazzva> bdrung: great, I'll put that in XPI.TEMPLATE :)
<bdrung> Jazzva: and MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG is now optional
<Jazzva> bdrung: ok, I'll be sure to document that in debian/rules in template :)
<bdrung> thanks
<Jazzva> bdrung: thank you for implementing that :)
<bdrung> Jazzva: that was a simple one liner
<sveinung> andv: works fine
<andv> sveinung, perfect
<andv> sveinung, can you please do a lintian run
<andv> to the package generated
<sveinung> sure
<sveinung> andv: strange. I still get the extra license warining... (I compiled and installed mozilla-devscripts again just to be sure)
<andv> really?
<andv> let me see
<sveinung> trying again just to be certain...
<andv> yeah, me too now
<andv> what went wrong
<andv> let me see
<Jazzva> andv: check if the variable is assigned correctly.
<andv> Jazzva, worked locally before
<sveinung> jazzva: MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES := license.txt
<andv> then I pushed and stopped working
<Jazzva> that's weird...
<andv> Jazzva, it's the same as before
<andv> but worked for me
<andv> Now running lintian...
<andv> W: all-in-one-sidebar source: newer-standards-version 3.8.3 (current is 3.8.2)
<andv> Finished running lintian.
<Jazzva> hmm, so it's working?
<andv> not anymore
<andv> since I pushed it and modified rules again
<Jazzva> andv: where is the branch for the extension?
<andv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<sveinung> seems like the unzip command don't exclude the file...
<andv> Jazzva, found the problem
<andv> Jazzva, I've moved includes to the top
<Jazzva> andv: what was it? :)
<Jazzva> ah...
<andv> and it stopped working
<andv> I moved them again
<andv> and now it works
<andv> this is really really strane
<andv> * strange
<andv> anyway
<Jazzva> andv: that sounds logical :)
<andv> Jazzva, usually includes are on top
<andv> of the file
<andv> sveinung, give me a second
<andv> sveinung, I push fixed change
<andv> and then you can test again
<Jazzva> andv: I don't really know  how they work for build files, but I suppose it includes them where the include line is. So, I suppose it included them on the top, leaving the assignments below, so those assignments were never reached (since they were below the actual build script).
<andv> Jazzva, yeah
<andv> that might be the right view
<andv> sveinung, branch now
<andv> and build again
<asac> the includes usually come after the top level defines
<andv> asac, yep
<andv> asac, I noticed it
<andv> fix pushed already
<andv> sveinung, build and lintian it again
<asac> debian/control: bumped debhelper to level 7 plus Standards-
<asac> thats not needed
<asac> its wrong to bump build depends if not required
<Jazzva> asac: can I push updated XPI.TEMPLATE to mozillateam directly, or would you like to review it first?
<asac> Jazzva: go ahead.
<andv> asac, in debian it's needed
<andv> asac, the package must follow all the corrent standards
<andv> it's not needed to bump them in ubuntu
<andv> but it is in debian
<andv> and anyway in this case it has been a no change with no consequent changes
<andv> e.g the bump didnt require any other change
<andv> as may happen
<sveinung> andv: work, the lintian warning is gone
<andv> perfect
<andv> package ready then
<andv> if you tested it correctly it's ready
<sveinung> I've tested it in IceWeasel
<fta> asac, why do i now receive bug mails for libcanberra?
<fta> asac, "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Network-manager, which is subscribed to NetworkManager."
<andv> sveinung, could you try it on firefox too?
<sveinung> andv: Debian calls Firefox Iceweasel. Do you mean in Ubuntu?
<andv> yep
<andv> I already know you tested it on debian
<andv> this package gonna be synced in ubuntu
<andv> so it's nice to give him a try on firefox as well
<asac> fta: good question
<asac> let me look
<sveinung> andv: sure. Unplugging me net connection here and transferring it to my Ubunut machine
<asac> fta: maybe its NM bugmail?
<andv> sveinung, perfect
<asac> hmm the team isnt subscribed
<asac> fta: maybe nm team was explicitly added to that bug?
<asac> which id is that?
<andv> asac, any news from the bindwood team'
<andv> asac, the package looked fine but the control file was the same as another mozilla package
<andv> with random depends
<asac> we make a switch to ICU 4.2.1
<andv> if you need a review for that
<asac> yes that needs to be cleaned up. imo we should could just do the packaging from scratch
<asac> based on lp:bindwood
<asac> using mozilla-devscripts that should be easy enough
<asac> statik: there?
<bdrung> Jazzva: you should change mozilla-devscripts (>= 0.14) to mozilla-devscripts (>= 0.14~)
<fta> asac, bug 146918
<asac> statik: re bindwood. andv spotted a few depends that appear to have been copied from ubufox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146918 in hundredpapercuts "Poor descriptions for some applications in Startup Programs window" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146918
<statik> hi asac
<statik> i thought i vetted the depends pretty good, but maybe i missed some. whic ones looked wrong?
<Jazzva> bdrung: why? the current version is 0.14.
<asac> statik:  apturl (>= 0.1.2ubuntu1),
<Jazzva> (in the archives)
<asac> remove that one i guess
<andv> yep apturl (>= 0.1.2ubuntu1),
<asac> let me review the rest of the package
<bdrung> Jazzva: it should work with backported versions, too
<Jazzva> bdrung: ah, ok :)
<asac> statik: ok add license boilerplate to dbus.sh
<bdrung> Jazzva: like 0.14~jaunty1 or 0.14~ppa1
<statik> asac, great, i'm changing it now
<bdrung> Jazzva: 0.14~ > 0.13
<asac> statik: do that in upstream tree ;) (or is that dbus.sh part of ubuntu branch only)
<asac> statik: also open a "needs-packaging" bug for bindwood, so we have a tracker bug for the first upload
<statik> asac, i'm dropping apturl in the ubuntu packaging branch, and adding the licensing goo in the upstream tree and then updating .bzr-builddeb to have the right base revision
<Jazzva> bdrung: thanks. pushing now
<statik> asac, we have 408758 for needs packaging, but I should make it also-affects ubuntu I guess
<asac> statik: yes. add "ubuntu" to it. and close it in the changelog of ubuntu
<statik> yessir, the changelog already points to it :)
<asac> statik: one suggestion: http://pastebin.com/f74eecdf8
<asac> fta: i guess someone subscribed nm team for the papercut thing
<asac> let me check and unsubscribe
<asac> fta: dont see why we get that bugmail
<statik> asac, thanks! will apply that patch to the upstream branch as well
<asac> statik: good. remember to merge that in then, update .bzr-builddeb/default.conf and make a single release commit to close the changelog. i will upload it then
<asac> statik: release commit is: dch -r -Dkarmic; debcommit -r
<statik> asac, right now i only have one changelog entry since it's never been released, is that ok?
<asac> statik: oh you can also use ${xpi:Depends} instead of firefox-3.5/3.0
<statik> asac, oh nice, i'll change that
<asac> if you want to use mozilla-devscripts >= 0.14 (in karmic)
<sveinung_> andv: tested on Jaunty with Firefox 3.5 (that will be default in Karmic) from Universe. Works
<asac> statik: that only works in karmic. if you want to provide backports in a ppa you can just upload the latest mozilla-devscripts there too
<asac> statik: let me know. i think we are ready for upload then ;)
<asac> sorry that it took me a while to look at this.
<andv> sveinung_, great :)
<andv> we're ok then
<statik> asac, no worries. thanks for your excellent help and coaching. i'll get this all done in the next 15 minutes or so and ping you when i've pushed the branches
<asac> statik: are we sure that it doesnt work with ffox 3.0, 3.6?
<asac> otherwise tweak the install.rdf accordingly
<asac> statik: great. just let me know. we can check the max/min version after the upload
<statik> asac, i'm sure it doesn't work with 3.0, 3.6 i'd hope it would still work with
<statik> is the current standards-version 3.8.2 or 3.8.3?
<bdrung> statik: 3.8.3
<statik> bdrung, thanks!
<bdrung> just release some days ago
<statik> so thats ok to use in karmic packages then?
<asac> yes. should be fine
<statik> asac, just to be sure: when you say to do a single release commit, you want the merges and other packaging changes to be committed first, then the debcommit -r?
<asac> statik: yes
<asac> statik: just do a dch -r + debcommit -r after the final merge (after verifying your packages are good et al)
<asac> so basically thats a "sign off commit" ;)
<fta> hmm.. i have a native x64 build of chromium, but it fails with the sandbox, works quite fine without it
<fta> so it's getting close, but it's not for today
<asac> fta: nice
<fta> it's failing in syscall(__NR_clone, CLONE_NEWPID | SIGCHLD, 0, 0, 0)
<fta> operation not permitted
<fta> hmm
<fta> asac, \( -name \*.la -o -name \*.a \)
<fta> asac, and the LOCAL_BRANCH seems to be broken
<asac> fta: i except just a dir to be passed to LOCAL_BRANCH ... i ran it a few times, also uncommitted stuff there to see how it updates etc
<asac> expect
<asac> the LOCAL_BRANCH dir is the dir on top of the actual checkout branch. thats easier didnt expect it to be a problem
<asac> let me check if i can see someting in the mail you send
<asac> and yes. i can make it one find
<asac> hmm. the log i got by mail looks ok for network-manager LOCAL_BRANCH
<asac> -applet looks good too
<asac> same for mm
<asac> whats the problem?
 * asac checks build failures
<asac> looks good too
<asac> hmm. nm wasnt uploaded
 * asac checks mail again
<asac> guess nm didnt get any new commits
<fta> asac, why does it say "Initialized empty Git repository in /tmp/tmp.mK7TBYzkn8/NetworkManager/.git/"
<fta> (and you should not use /tmp, a repo could be big, and /tmp may be short)
<fta> asac, and could you make the cloning less verbose, the updated files are already listed during the 1st step
<asac> fta: i clone it for real because thats the safest way to export a certain git id
<asac> i use mktemp -t
<asac> and afaik i remove it in the end
<asac> i can remove verbosity. yeah
<fta> just for the clone, the 1st update is fine
<asac> the git archive feature produced orig.tar.gz that were not bzr-builddeb friendly for me at some point
<asac> fta: the second clone is used to checkout the revision id i want
<asac> i dont think its good idea to do that in the LOCAL_BRANCH
<fta> hm, it seems it shows all the files
<asac> let me check the log again so i see what we are talking about
<fta> for hg, i just clone in the upstream dir, cp -al to a temp dir, then checkout the copy with my rev id or tag
<asac> fta: upstream dir == LOCAL_BRANCH/dir ?
<fta> yes
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255256/ -> thats the update of the local branch
<asac> fta: yeah. so the only difference is that i use clone instead of cp -al
<asac> which should be the same (or even less if there are local branches in the LOCAL_BRANCH)
<fta> cp -l is usually very fast, it uses hard links
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255257/ -> thats the clone/cp + checkout
<fta> not sure if it's reasonable with git
<asac> fta: i think hard links could be a problem. one could just copy the .git directory though
<asac> but imo it should be fine like it is. i will remove the verbose output
<fta> ok
<asac> thats not needed (maybe just print how many files got pulled)
<asac> great
<asac> fta: so the network-manager.git got new files, but there was no upload
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255256/
<asac> thats the updates we got in LOCAL_BRANCH
<fta> hm, according to the email, it has been pushed. didn't you get a reject?
<fta> or an accept?
<asac> network-manager_0.8~a~git.20090817t192429.80d4883-0ubuntu1~nmt1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.8~a~git.20090817t192429.80d4883-0ubuntu1~nmt1 <=
<asac> +0.8~a~git.20090817t203502.3e22183-0ubuntu1~nmt2
<asac> did you trash your .daily branch?
<asac> or is it a bug in the build bot?
<asac> hmm
<asac> date screwed?
<asac> odd
<asac> let me check
<asac> there are two dates ... thought i took the right one
<asac> HEAD^^^ - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?id=a8ca7f537d0cdbba972a86ae8ddcecdae30ac8d1
<asac> HEAD^^ - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?id=80d48837ce15da8826f5d21ec909feca0f16273d
<asac> HEAD^ - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?id=b62702d33754e5444447535b3d4b475cb56fd944
<fta> ?
<micahg> asac: thunderbied 2.0.23 is using 1.8GB resident memory
<asac> look at HEAD^^^ (yesterday) vs. HEAD^
<asac> (today)
<asac> both times are lower than the second time of the first
<asac> feels like the git server doesnt bump date if it gets above 0.00
<asac> dan commits with UTC-5 or something
<asac> and i know that he did the last commit _after_ he first commit
<asac> and both times match, except that the first commit was on 17th
<asac> hmm. actually its ok
<asac> so scratch what i said
<asac> i looked in wrong order
<asac> i think the second commit is the problem
<fta> you have dates in GMT there
<fta> that's good enough
<asac> yes
<fta> take the date from the branch, not from the committer
<asac> but
<asac>               0.8~a~git.20090817t192429.80d4883-0ubuntu1~nmt1 <=
<asac> 19:34 < asac> +0.8~a~git.20090817t203502.3e22183-0ubuntu1~nmt2
<asac> sure ... but those dates dont even match
<asac> with what i see on gitweb
<asac> well the first matches
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i have to find how i can parse the right time
<asac> i am sure thats it
<fta> from the rss feed maybe
<fta> just get the hash from the tip of the rss, and chekout that hash
<fta> +out
<micahg> ugh, asac, is there anything I can do to diagnose why TB 2.0.0.23 is eating up all my RAM?
<asac> fta: found it
<asac> have to use --pretty=fuller ;)
<asac> then there is CommitDate:
<asac> micahg: regression?
<micahg> that's my guess
<micahg> wanted to ask if there was anything to do before I restart it
<asac> dont think so
<fta> asac, in another project, i used REV=`git log --pretty=format:%cd~%h --date=short -1 | tr -d -`
<asac> yeah. fuller is ok ;)
<asac> the rest works well
<asac> its just that git log alone only shows the original date
<micahg> asac: I'm gonna restart TB if there's no troubleshooting I can do
<asac> micahg: unfortunately nothing afaik. check the error console
<asac> maybe you see some odd errors there
<micahg> can I tap into the error console if I started it from the menu?
<asac> micahg: tap?
<asac> you can open it there ... it should show errors that came up before too
<asac> tools -> error console
<asac> also you can check $HOME/.xsession-errors ... which is the file where stderr from programs from the menu to got
 * micahg thought you meant shell errors :)
<asac> to
<asac> yeah thats xsession-errors
<statik> asac, so i think I've got all the changes you asked for except the final release commit here: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu/ but, the orig.tar.gz that is being built is not correct. i'm scratching my head looking at bzr builddeb and not seeing why its not working - i've updated .bzr-builddeb/default.conf to point to the revid of the correct upstream branch commit
<micahg> nothing in xsession-errors from 8/13 on...
<asac> let me check
<asac> statik: so your merge should show up if you do bzr log --include-merges --show-ids
<statik> asac, yep I see it listed as a parent
<asac>  elliot@elliotmurphy.com-20090818141730-pwjbun1liosscsyg
<asac> thats the id i would pick
<asac> let me compare that with default.conf
<statik> yes, thats what i've got in default.conf
<statik> maybe i made a typo in default.conf or something - i cut n pasted the revid though
<asac> statik: works for me
<asac> what doesnt work for you?
<andv> asac, leaving for two days, sea waiting me
<andv> have fun in the meantime!! :)
<statik> asac, when i do bzr bd --builder="debuild -S -sa", and then look at the orig.tar.gz it's missing the COPYING files and some other stuff, and the diff.gz has too much in it
<asac> statik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255276/
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me check the diff.gz
<statik> that one looks correct
<statik> or more correct than what i'm getting anyway
<statik> i was beginning to think i'd lost my mind
<asac> statik: so the problem is that you didnt bump the upstream version
<asac> statik: meaning: your previous version was 0.1 ... the current one is 0.1 too
<asac> you shouldnt use 0.1 unless its a tagged 0.1 release
<asac> if you build packages from bzr i would suggest to use
<asac> 0.1~bzr.REVISIONNO
<asac> if you are moving towards 0.1
<asac> if you are past 0.1 use
<asac> 0.1+bzr.REVISIONNO
<asac> you have to change the upstream version in the bzr merge
<statik> that sounds promising! which version is this?
<statik> in the install.rdf?
<asac> statik: it should somehow match what is in installr.df
<asac> so if oyu have 0.1b1 you would use 0.1~b1
<statik> i'm not sure which version number I should have incremented, considering that this hasn't ever been released yet
<asac> statik: right. so ... assuming you dont want to do a full release now. set the version in install.rdf. to 0.1pre
<asac> and then we use 0.1~pre.bzrREVISION for the debian changelog
<asac> at some point you release 0.1
<asac> and then you change to 0.1 in install.rdf
<asac> tag that in your upstream branch
<asac> and then we do a "merge release 0.1"
<asac> to ubuntu branch
<asac> statik: alternatively we could say that you release 0.1 _now_
<asac> but you also have to consider that you already had tarballs with 0.1.orig.tar.gz out in ppas
<asac> so we need to move ahead i
<asac> so lets do this:
<statik> asac, aha, now I see. what if we do 0.2pre or something?
<asac> you use 0.2pre in
<asac> install.rdf
<asac> and merge it as a 0.2~pre.bzrREV
<asac> yeah
<statik> so I'd set the version in the changelog to 0.2~pre.bzrREV ?
<asac> statik: actually i think we should just use 0.2~bzrREV
<statik> asac, i like that fine
<asac> statik: the project looks small enough that you probably dont want to do real alpha/betas
<asac> so we dont need to keep the namespace for that
<statik> asac, so should install.rdf be set to 0.2 or 0.2pre in that case?
<asac> to be safe you can use 0.2~~bzrREV
<asac> that will allow you to do a alpha1 like 0.2~a1
<asac> or even pre alpha1 snapshots lke
<asac> 0.2~a1~bzrREV
<statik> oh wow, i didn't know you could use two ~ like that
<asac> or post alpha1 snapshots ;)
<asac> 0.2~a1+bzrREV
<statik> cool
<statik> i need to talk to you more, i learn a lot this way
<asac> statik: yeah. i usually use that if i am not sure if there will be an alpha beta at some point
<asac> but if i know that we are moving towards some version ;)
<asac> statik: one second
<statik> right. so just to be sure, i should set install.rdf to 0.2 in upstream?
<asac> we might need to delimit bzr.REV
<asac> because if we go four digits we need the alpha comparision that is only done if things can be split
 * asac does trial and error with dpkg --compare-versions
<asac> statik: set it to 0.2pre
<asac> we use 0.2 in install.rdf only for the real 0.2 release
<asac> statik: ok seems we dont need to delimit it with .
<asac> so just bzrXXX or bzr.XXX ... wqhatever you prefer
<asac> statik: if you want to keep it open to do a alpha at some point you probably need to use 0.2a1pre
<asac> but i think bindwood does not need that ;)
<asac> we do snapshots as betas ;)
<statik> i agree
<statik> asac, so in the changelog i do bindwood (0.2~bzrREV-0ubuntu1) ?
<statik> asac, so I agree that we needed to change the revision number but the orig.tar.gz that is being generated here is still wrong for me, I see all kinds of stuff in the diff.gz that should not be there
<asac> statik: yes. use that version number
<asac> statik: it should work
<asac> just try it ... be sure oyu have no orig.tar.gz with that version anywhere in builds/ or tarballs/ directory
<asac> the diff.gz i produced for the 0.1 we had has only debian/ in it
<statik> asac, yeah this is really odd. I've made sure everything is removed from ../build-area and ..
<statik> but still the orig.tar.gz is wrong. huh, I get an orig.tar.gz in .. and another one in ../build-area
<statik> i'm using the bzr-builddeb plugin in karmic
<statik> rather than from source
<statik> well, i've pushed up the latest branch to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu/ i have to go for now to pick up my kid from school
<fta> damn pdebuild, it's not using fakeroot by default
 * asac grumbles about bzr-bd
<asac> i have .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with explicit export-upstream and export-upstrema-revision
<asac> and it still thinks its smarter and now just exports "revision 9"
<asac> because there is bzr9 in the upstream version
<asac> what a mess
<fta> bzr blame debian/rules
<fta> oops
<fta> grrr
<fta> unnecessary USE_SYSTEM_* changes
<asac> me?
<fta> no
<fta> well
<asac> good
<asac> at last
<fta> you sponsored it, but nm
<statik> asac: ah, so bzr bd is ignoring the export-upstream-revision command?
<statik> er, setting
<asac> statik: worked around it ... pushed the branch to the ~ubuntu-dev location (see bug)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/255336/
<asac> statik: for future uploads just start from that branch state
<asac> thanks
<asac> i will upload that now
<fta> i wonder why it worked for years in xul&ff
<asac> statik: also fixed the changelog a bit for you and the revid: ... but that wasnt the problem. it was really bzr
<asac> fta: configure.in has a safety net that mozilla sometimes forget
<asac> so if it didnt work it might have been that
<statik> asac: thanks!
<fta> asac, nm, $$
<fta> fta@ix:~$ pkg-config --atleast-version=9.6.1 sqlite3 && echo 1 || echo 0
<fta> 0
<fta> fta@ix:~$ pkg-config --atleast-version=1.6.1 sqlite3 && echo 1 || echo 0
<fta> 1
<fta> that's what i need
<asac_> fta: thats what bdrung suggested
<fta> no, i need 1 or 0, not 1 or undef
<asac> fta: pkg-config "nspr < 4.3" && echo yes
<asac> fta: pkg-config "nspr > 4.3" && echo yes
<asac> works for me
<asac> same for <= and >=
<asac> and i know it really fixed things for gnomefreak ;)
<fta> yep, it's still yes or undef
<asac> exists is wrong
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<asac> yes its undef
<asac> but you are only interested in yes
<fta> no, it's not for xul
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255345/
<asac> fta: --exists works too
<asac> pkg-config --exists "nspr <= 4.3" && echo hallo
<asac> pkg-config --exists "nspr >= 4.3" && echo hallo
<fta> [21:58] <fta> asac, nm, $$
<asac> you have duped pkg-config
<asac> ah
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> you dont need the --at-least-version imo
<asac> but doesnt matter
<asac> (shell pkg-config pkg-config --atlea
<asac> ^^^
<asac> duped
<fta> yep, fixed it already
<fta> it was a bzr diff | pastebin, not committed yet
<asac> sure
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/255360/ \o/
<asac> fta: very nice.
<asac> well done
<asac> still crashy?
<fta> no. i will do a final build with the remaining system libs before updating the ppa
<asac> good. not somewhere with 64-bit anyway atm
<micahg> oh asac, do you have an answer for what I should add to the blueprint for verification?
<asac> fta: tar.bz2 size would be?
<fta> ~93 MB
<fta> working closely with upstream really pays off
<asac> tar.bz2?
<asac> or lzma in orig?
<fta> lzma
<fta> hm, strange
<fta2> fta@voyager:/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<fta2> fta@voyager:/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins $ cd
<fta2> fta@voyager:~ $ chromium-browser
<fta2> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta2> ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<fta2> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> that's on amd64, with nsp
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 117253067 2009-08-18 17:07 chromium-browser-4.0.202.0~svn20090818r23607-source.tar.bz2
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  96632694 2009-08-18 17:07 chromium-browser-4.0.202.0~svn20090818r23607-source.tar.lzma
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> good
<asac> do you know if new icu will reduce patchset?
<asac> e.g. found out that they look into updating it to 4.3.. or something like that
<fta> asac, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/icu42/README.google
<asac> micahg: so yes. use VERIFIED1 for this round
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> now, for the packages I can just check the karmic section of the package in LP?
<asac> micahg: unlikely
<asac> micahg: only those that are approved show up there
<asac> so you wont see bugs done by normal users
<asac> of course if a package has a karmic section bug that means we should look closer before verifying
<asac> as that is considered relesae critical
<micahg> sorry, I meant the overview section, not the bugs section
<micahg> but I will check the bugs section as well
<fta> i still have to build a small libzlib.a, because of the unzip thing
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: you have to or you want to?
<asac> better make a so out of it
<fta> have to
<fta> ar t build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/lib/libzlib.a
<fta> ioapi.o
<fta> unzip.o
<fta> zip.o
<asac> why not make a .so out of that?
<fta> it's a static build
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255411/
<fta> asac, ^^, of course, i don't ship any of those
<asac> yes
<asac> micahg: do you need anything?
<micahg> I think I'm good, but do youhave time to look at an strace?
<asac> micahg: bug id?
<micahg> bug 368966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368966 in firefox-3.0 "address bar completion gone after screensaver" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368966
<asac> micahg: it needs to be strace -f ;)
<asac> anyway. i dont think that its anything we can see in strace
<micahg> ah
<micahg> can you tell me when strace -f vs strace -eopen is appropriate?
<micahg> or should it always be -f -eopen?
<asac> micahg: no. its always strace -f -eopen ;)
<asac> yeah
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that could be why i've missed things :)
<asac> in some cases getting more is required ... then dropping -e is good or extending it by the syscalls we want to see
<asac> (like stat or something)
<asac> micahg: problem is that firefox forks away
<asac> without -f you will only see files that get opened before it forks itself
<micahg> which is why my TB strace was showing nothing :)
<asac> yes. its important to know ;)
<asac> guess you will remember now
<asac> :-P
<asac> micahg: can you reproduce the focus issue?
<micahg> no
<asac> does it help if you explicitly click in the location bar first?
<asac> hmm
 * micahg will remember now
<micahg> le tme check
<asac> the step instruction is not clear
<asac> is the location bar empty when locking?
<asac> he doesnt say that he clears the field
<asac> ah ok its all selected
<asac> aftter hitting esc twice
<micahg> seems to work fine
<asac> the report says you have to keep it locked for a few minutes
<micahg> seems to work fine for me
<micahg> ok
<asac> i think i cannot lock my screen ;) ... it will ghost my X :)
<micahg> should I apologize and ask for a strace -f -eopen?
<asac> i dont think it will be useful here
<micahg> ok
<asac> we should first verify if its reproducible at least
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll try it now
<asac> because they gave quite detailed instructions. if its a problem we need to forward and triage it upstream
<micahg> hitting escape for me brings back the current URL
<micahg> so, I've been asking for an strace if I don't think it's a profile issue, but might be a system issue, is that correct?
<micahg> asac: just tested
<micahg> seems fine
<BUGabundo> hello
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-19
<fta> links in liferea are almost invisible with a dark theme
<BUGabundo> redenting "fta: next !ubuntu daily build of #chromium for x64 will be native, no more ia32-libs craziness (starting with 4.0.203.0)"
<fta> BUGabundo, if you want but it's not yet in the ppa
<fta> i'm doing a final build locally
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> I'll pull it tomorrow
<BUGabundo> I wonder if I can make it work on debian
<BUGabundo> what version should I use?
<BUGabundo> karmic? hardy?
<fta> no idea
<micahg> asac: so the new TB3 also has xulrunner integrated vs separate?
<asac_> micahg: yes. unfortunately libxulification isnt complete yet
<asac_> BUGabundo: 3g should be fixed in dailies
<micahg> ok, also, what are plans for TB3 in karmic?
<asac_> BUGabundo: but i guess i already said that ;)
<asac_> micahg: no idea.
<BUGabundo> asac I started mine *before* upgradeing :)
<asac_> really
<asac_> k
<BUGabundo> it complained about a lib depency
<BUGabundo> and then upgraded
<micahg> ok, when is a good time to tlak about that?
<BUGabundo> asac I didn't catch you saying that before
<asac_> micahg: i am not sure if we should put it in or even make it the defalt ;)
<micahg> now they are talking RC1 around karmic release time
<asac_> tbird moves real slow
<micahg> they're kicking it into "high" gear
<asac_> would be great, but they kicked it a few times alrewady ;)
<asac_> but yes. i think they are kind of forced to do that
<micahg> they're dropping most of the remaining missing features and focusing on a stable release with what it has
<micahg> and planning an update soon theraeafter with the rest
<micahg> if release will be in Nov/Dev, maybe we can do a tb2/tb3 in karmic with tb the defau;t?
<asac_> micahg: we dont have a default in karmic
<asac_> its just in main. not on CD
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> so, can we throw tb3 in univers?
<asac_> default is probably defined through the "thunderbird" meta package (which isnt a meta package in tbird 2 fwiw)
<asac_> i am not sure
<asac_> i mean. we probably could
<asac_> but i am not sure we want to do that
<micahg> I guess it depends how fast TB will start moving
<micahg> they're talking agile
<asac_> talk is cheap ;)
<micahg> right, which is why I'll keep watching :)
<asac_> i think we are quite well prepared to act swiftly if we have reason to believe that it should go in
<micahg> cool
<asac_> maybe we should call for more extensive testing somewhere
 * micahg is afraid to test
 * micahg has 11 mail accounts in  TB
<asac_> heh
<asac_> imap? or pop?
<micahg> IMAP
<BUGabundo> I won't leave my kmail
<asac_> then its not really dangerous ... backup your complete .mozilla-thunderbird directory and use tbird 3 ;)
<asac_> ah
<micahg> ok, so no worry of deleting one message deleting all the mail on my IMAP server?
<BUGabundo> jejeeje
<asac_> i would hope not
<BUGabundo> does thay happen ?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<micahg> ok, BTW, I think I know what the problem was earlier
<asac_> of course you never know ;) ... but that applies all the time
<micahg> my company just switched from mbox to maildir
<asac_> did it go away?
<micahg> I think TB didn't handle the switch weel
<BUGabundo> well kmail used to corrupt them on arrival
<BUGabundo> or mess stuff on server do to antispam filtering
<asac_> micahg: and then got a huge memory leak? or are you talking about something else?
<BUGabundo> so it *can* happen
<micahg> current TB usage is normal
<micahg> yes, memory leak
<asac_> kmail is crack
<asac_> dont use that
<asac_> ;)
<micahg> I think it happened when TB started to d/l all the headers from the new maildir files
<BUGabundo> I love it
<asac_> micahg: why would tbird get problems due to that?
<asac_> micahg: did the imap structure change completely?
<BUGabundo> best email client after mutt
<micahg> folder structure was the same, but maildir instead of mbox
<micahg> idk why that would do anything
<micahg> should I file a bug?
<micahg> I can't prove that was it, but that was the only weird thing
<asac_> maybe just a server restart and dangling connections or so?
<asac_> micahg: if you know how to reproduce then yes
<asac_> otherwise probably no ;)
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> asac did you look up on that bug I filed on FF 3.7?
<asac_> no ;)
<BUGabundo> its q regressiong from early 3.5
<BUGabundo> or maibe even 3.0
<asac_> dont see a bug there yet
<asac_> where was it filed?
<BUGabundo> uptream
<BUGabundo> let me do a quick test on todays daily
<BUGabundo> asac I know you don't like it
<BUGabundo> but can we rename 3.6?
<BUGabundo> it messes my gnome do to have two minefield
<fta> damn, system sqlite is still broken
<fta> ok, i will drop it for now, i want to update the ppa
<micahg> asac: if there's a bug for something upstream, and I have the same problem, should I file a bug in our tracker as well?
<fta> grrr src/third_party/sqlite/preload-cache.patch
<asac_> micahg: as you wish. i would think we have enough bugs. otoh it might help to catch dupes
 * micahg found it in our tracker bug 127960 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127960 in firefox-3.0 "Unresponsive script dialog usability problems" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127960
<micahg> but this has 2 issues
<micahg> the second issue is mine
<BUGabundo> %7D/components/dhMedialinkProbe.js:52
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> oh great
<BUGabundo> new FF chrash
<asac_> micahg: so link it with the upstream bug ;)
<BUGabundo> asac is this going to be like this up to release?
<micahg> ok, what about the other issue
<micahg> about not warning users
<micahg> since we can't link 2 upstream bugs to one report right now
<asac_> i only see one problem: wrong button order / image
<fta> so it's either no sqlite3Preload, or no system sqlite
<micahg> the other is a request to warn users they may lose their work
<asac_> i dont know. for me that sounds related. "improve the dialog" ;)
<BUGabundo> asac fta: I still get the fullscreen bug with todays daily :(
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will do
<asac_> if they track it independently upstream we can open a new bug or add two upstream bugs ... i think that works
<micahg> asac: something like this won't be fixed in 3.0 at this point, right?
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> bye guys
<micahg> also, is it bad for me to request wanted on things in bugzilla?
<asac_> micahg: depends ... we should look at them in detail first
<asac_> if its important etc.
<asac_> anyone i am out ... talk to you tomorrow
<asac_> bye
<micahg> asac which Q are you answering?
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/173033 (see the last comment)
<gnomefreak> does anyone else have profiles for firefox-3.1 and 3.2 in .mozilla?
<asac> gnomefreak: could be that those are old
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah thought about that after asking sorry
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<gnomefreak> oh crap what is the exception called for new packages :(
<gnomefreak> ah FFE
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> eagles0513875: hi
<gnomefreak> as do mee a favor and comment on bug 356274 im tired of repeating myself to them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356274 in seamonkey "[MASTER] Please update seamonkey to latest 1.1.17" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356274
<gnomefreak> i got 5 or so replies in email today
<eagles0513875> gotta love that lol
<gnomefreak> oh update. today in about 3 hours im logging off until friday the soonest. i have to fly to NY city for a family meeting (sounds stupid but is important) i already complained to my uncle about it but its about him retiring. flight leaves in closer to 10 hours but have things to do beofre i leave
 * gnomefreak way too head of where i should be this morning :(
<gnomefreak> he has a bot greet him when he joins a channel or due to op status but nice either way :)
<gnomefreak> 631+ emails and i just checked them maybe 30 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> we should really replace default email from evo to tb
<gnomefreak> i know gnome app wins over all
<asac> gnomefreak: you said you dont fly anymore at somepoint
<asac> did health improve?
<asac> or just no long distance flights?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have no choice uncle sent out the tickets and i cant drive and get there in time
<gnomefreak> unless i have to i try to avoid all flying now
<gnomefreak> filing bug #2 on grub2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<asac> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> all seamonkey builds are there
<asac> can you verify them?
<gnomefreak> asac: i know they need to hit universe though
<asac> if not all. at least a few
<gnomefreak> asac: ive been testing it since i built it
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. we can send them out quickly. but someone should confirm that they work on lets say hardy ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: did you test hardy and jaunty?
<asac> those two would be great
<gnomefreak> jaunty and karmic
<asac> we could skip intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: can you setup a hardy chroot?
<asac> install seamonkey from archive.. test that it works
<asac> and upgrade to ppa and test that it works?
<gnomefreak> i dont have a hardy install atm
<asac> i will then get it rolled today
<asac> gnomefreak: debootstrap
<asac> ;()
<asac> debootstrap hardy /tmp/hardy
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have PPA enabled seamonkey: Installed: 1.1.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> yes
<asac> but thats karmic
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i know :) i just havent set up my chroots yet
<asac> ok
<asac> i will see if i can find someone else
<gnomefreak> and yes all builds are there
<asac> gnomefreak: the lightning update was just for karmic, right?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok so dont work on hardy ... rather work on seamonkey 1.1.18 now
<asac> next week tbird .23 will get out
<asac> so i guess they already tagged sm too
<asac> if not, just go ahead and do nothing
<gnomefreak> asac: thats all i built and tested for (lightning/subird)
<asac> ok
<asac> orig is in your ppa right?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to wait for 1.1.18 release before i can do anything with it, do you have a date on the release
<asac> gnomefreak: tbird is thu
<asac> gnomefreak: didnt they tag it already?
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent gotten anything that said it was tagged. where would i find it?
<asac> yeah ... they didnt tag it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: on a mozilla cvs checkout you can do cvs status -v client.mk | grep SEAMONK
<asac> to see all the tags
<gnomefreak> i asked for hardy testers on bug.
<asac> cvs status -v client.mk | grep SEAMONK | pastebinit
<asac> cvs status: CVS password file /home/asac/.cvspass does not exist - creating a new file
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f14756115
<asac> gnomefreak: i have davmor in #ubuntu-testing ... he will test it on hardy too now
<asac> after lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> im getting errors with cvs status -v client.mk | grep SEAMONK
<gnomefreak> CVSROOT environment variable is not set for some damn reason. it should use default
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to do that on a cvs checkout
<asac> it wont work on a tarball
<asac> as we strip the .cvs dir
<asac> err CVS/ dir ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: oh i have to check it out first right?
<gnomefreak> asac: how would i check out just that branch?
<asac> cvs -d $PSERVER (get that from the net) co mozilla/client.mk
<gnomefreak> ok think i got it. checking status command
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks that worked
<gnomefreak> ok thats all for me just one more round of updates and im gone. i will have laptop with me to check email
<asac> fta: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/164-ubuntu-network-manager-team-offers-daily-builds-for-trunk-aka-0.8-now.html
<asac> e-jat: can you code python or something?
<asac> ;)
<asac> (i assume i already asked that)
<e-jat> asac: a bit .. ;0
<e-jat> i didnt realise u already ask me :)
<asac> e-jat: its about the translation export to mozilla tree structure ;)
 * e-jat thinking wanna add the NM trunk or maintain with the stable one..
<e-jat> asac: owh ok ..
<e-jat> asac: what can i help u?
<asac> e-jat: if you are using karmic the trunk isnt much riskier ;)
<asac> for jaunty it should be ok, but i dont know yet ... have to wait for initial feedback
<asac> e-jat: i think i know the algorithm now ... just need someone to implement it ;)
<e-jat> asac: maybe i can give a hand ..
<e-jat> if u say so ... adding it to source list now .. :)
<asac> e-jat: should be ok ... just dont clean your apt cache so you can downgrade in worst case ;)
<e-jat> asac: ouch ..
<e-jat> i always clean my cache :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> e-jat: run apt-get install --reinstall network-manager libnm-util1 libnm-glib0 modemmanager before adding the ppa
<asac> in that way they get redownloaded and should be in cache again
<e-jat> erk ..
<asac> if not it doent mtter
<asac> ;)
<e-jat> i already add it ..
<asac> e-jat: are you karmic user?
<e-jat> asac: yups
<e-jat> im karmic user
<asac> then there is not much of a risk
<asac> you already run trunk ... just not the latest daily ;)
<asac> and there is more fixed on trunk atm
<e-jat> ic ..
<e-jat> so how can i help for the translation ?
<asac> e-jat: ok. so in the end you will have a script to produce LANG.xpi files from the launchpad exports. so it makes sense to start with that stage i think
<asac> e-jat: we dont have your language yet in the lang packs ... so i just give you some other language .xpi for now
<asac> let me check ;)
<e-jat> asac: ok ..
<e-jat> e.g MALAY.xpi ?
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/po2xpi/
<asac> e-jat: yes. we will get MALAY.xpi soonish ;)
<asac> for now i packed you pseudo .pxi for ffox + xul pt-BR there
<e-jat> c00l .. i will let the malay translation team not this news :)
<e-jat> know*
<asac> e-jat: i enabled devmode now ... so next langpack update will enable all translations in karmic
<e-jat> ok
<asac> anyway. let me write down some initial instructions on the algorithm ... as i think it would work
<e-jat> yeah .. thats better .. at least i have a guideline to follow ..
<e-jat> asac: brb .. just upgrade the dist-upgrade NM .. reboot for a while ..
<ejat> asac: im back ..
<ejat> cool .. NM rock my broadband :)
<ejat> !ping asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping asac
<asac> ejat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Translations/ExportUpstreamFormat
<asac> ejat: yeah we fixed broadband finally again ;)
<asac> ejat: ok i added info on the testfiles too
<asac> i think there are plenty of things not clear ;)
<asac> but we can work through it step by step ;)
<ejat> ok .. thanks for the wiki ..
<ejat> 1`st i need to share with the team 1st .. its better go by groups :)
<asac> the test files are for mozilla 1.9 branch so you can start to get the mozilla trunk CVS tree as we need the full upstream checkout
<asac> ejat: well. i dont think anyone can implement this without direct feedback from me
<asac> if you can get more in here that would be helpful yeah
<asac> especially if someone likes scripting
<ejat> yeah .. i will ..
<asac> ejat: but in the end one person probably needs to implement it ... if its not you then get someone else please ,)
<ejat> asac: ill try my best ..
<asac> great
<ejat> so what i need to do is to follow the BR example right?
<ejat> we also plan to have the Mozilla week here ... :)
<asac> ejat: yes. i tried to outline the algorithm ... the example files are the Br ones
<asac> the idea is to write a script with the arguments as in the wiki
<ejat> ic ..
<asac> ejat: we are copied firefox 3.5/xulrunner 1.9.1 template now
<asac> then we will import upstream xpis
<asac> and copy over all the other translations from firefox 3.0
<asac> so you will get your translations there too
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5
<asac> will take a bit until templates are imported and the copying has happaned (most likely 1-2 days)
<asac> ejat: have you tried the instructions for how to test your translations=?
<asac> you should make yourself familiar with that if you want to fix the translations next week ;)
<ejat> not yet ...
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation
<asac> those are the instructions on how to manually do what we do automatically
<asac> once we have the xpi2upstream script we should check how we can make the overall process easier
<ejat> ok .. thanks a lot for all the brief ..
<ejat> n info ..
<asac> ejat: no problem. once we have xpi2upstream you should be able to run the upstream team easily. lets get there soon ;)
<asac> ejat: your translations will show up on next run though ;)
<asac> i will ping you with a ppa where we will stage them for the first run
<fta2> hi
<asac> hey
<asac> fta2: i tried to give you some propaganda ;) ... hope that doesnt trigger bunch of folks coming here and asking you to run their dailies ;)
<fta2> did anyone complain about chromium x64?
<asac> nope ;)
<fta2> asac, where?
<asac> i will test that tomorrow when i am back ;)
<asac> fta2: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/164-ubuntu-network-manager-team-offers-daily-builds-for-trunk-aka-0.8-now.html
<ejat> nice propaganda :)
<fta2> asac, can't connect
<asac> fta2: must be a local problem ;)
<asac> even planet can connect to my side
<asac> site
<asac> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<asac> scroll down two entries
<fta2> nice
<asac> fta2: nm bot sends out a separarte mail for NM dailies ... does that mean its a different job? can we run them in the morning? e.g. most nm stuff lands in the eveining
<fta2> it was a manual run, but it could be distinct, if you prefer
<fta2> 8am ?
<asac> fta2: 6am UTC? yeah. thats nice time ;)
<asac> i think 7am would be golden shot
<fta2> 7am my time it is
<mac_v> asac: i think you are right , when you said a few days ago , people just rant! without knowing what > https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/387444/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 387444 in ubufox "Needs To Suggest Installing Flash When You Go To Youtube" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> fta2: 7am our time is fine too ;)
<asac> yeah
<sadik123> see..i  have loaded ubuntu 9.04 amd desktp...with ekiga 3.2.0 as defualt which dosent have autoanswer mode....
<sadik123> how to enable it
<sadik123> see..i  have loaded ubuntu 9.04 amd desktp...with ekiga 3.2.0 as defualt which dosent have autoanswer mode....how to ena ble it...or  kindly advise me how to load other sipclient which has auto-answer mode in ubuntu 9.04
<asac> sadik123: thats a #ubuntu question
<asac> not mozilla related
<sadik123> ok...
<sadik123> asac:  how to diable the title bar in mozilla in ubuntu 9.04
<asac> sadik123: you had that question in mind before i said this is for mozilla related things?
<sadik123> yes
<asac> sadik123: what is the title bar?
<asac> in view -> toolbars you can disable the location and the bookmarks bar
<sadik123> title bar which will display as ubuntu-mozilla firefox in the top
<asac> thats the window decoration
<asac> you cannot disable it
<asac> you can go to full screen mode with f11
<asac> that will make it disappear and ffox taking full title bar
<asac> err full screen ;)
<sadik123> yes...but once again if we press f11..it comes
<sadik123> asac: i need to disbale it using gnome or about:config
<asac> you cannot disable the window decoration without losing the ability to move windows
<asac> and so on
<asac> fta2: now that the daily run is postponed could you manually kick it off _now_ ?
<asac> since yesterdays upload had a bad version etc.
<micahg> I just wanted to double check, if they have flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin installed, which should I have them remove?
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<micahg> asac: if we're not going to have the flash packages conflict, I think we have to have ubufox available for all firefox releases
<asac> micahg: if they are on 64-bit they need flashplugin-installer
<asac> otherwise they can deicide
<micahg> ah, that's why I can't see the partner package :)
<micahg> but, for FF3.5 on Jaunty, people can't choose which flash plugin
<micahg> since there's no ubufox
<micahg> *new issue
<jcastro> fta: woo 64 bit!
<micahg> jcastro: don't get too excited, it's nspluginwrapper
<jcastro> mostly I was excited over the space savings
<fta> jcastro, hi
<fta> jcastro, space savings?
<jcastro> fta: doesn't this drop the requirement for ia32libs?
<fta> it does
<fta> but it may still be needed for something else
<jcastro> fta: in the future what do you think about having packages for popular webapps for chromium like we do for prism?
<fta> jcastro, what do you mean? a prism based on chromium rather than on gecko??
<jcastro> fta: so you know how you can launch "chromium-browser --app=http://launchpad.net"
<jcastro> it's basically the same thing as prism
<fta> yes
<fta> jcastro, well, i'd like to have chromium in the repo 1st
<jcastro> yeah I was just thinking outloud
<jcastro> how would it go in the archive? They're not really making chromium releases afaict
<fta> they have their channels, somehow
<jcastro> yeah I just have a hard time following what branch goes with what channel
<jcastro> but if you know how it works then that's good enough, heh
<fta> asac, all umd stuff rejected, still over quota :(
<asac> fta: hmm. didnt know we got rejected once
<asac> do you remember the question id i opened ;)?
<asac> ok prodded
<asac> fta: can you kick off a NM daily now that we have more build cycles ;) ... just so i know that everything is now fine?
<fta> just did it, ~5 min ago
<asac> ah great
 * asac checks mail
 * asac notes that i didnt make it quiet yet
<asac> nice ... all spinning: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> let me check if git clone --quiet does the right thing
<asac> hmm. thats very quiet ;)
<fta> hm; the logs are not quiet at all
<asac> 20:05  * asac notes that i didnt make it quiet yet
<fta> oh
<asac>  tar --exclude=.git -cvzf
<asac> i guess the v is the problem
<asac> jdstrand: can you please publish  the seamonkey bits from -security PPA?
<asac> i finally got someone to confirm that hardy is good so all should be fine
<jdstrand> asac: sure
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> asac: done
<asac> nice
<asac> jdstrand: thu will be tbird .23 release
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> so probably in your evening as usual
<asac> i guess we should do a just in time release to avoid a friday release
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> fta: quota bumped according to our soyuz friends
<fta> asac, yep, i poked #lp
<fta> good
<asac> fta: tarball creation now less verbose
<fta> thx
<asac> hmmm lpia fails somehow
<pace_t_zulu> fta, asac, y'all around?
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: what's up?
<pace_t_zulu> i was going to ask if chromium has any chance of getting into main
<micahg> ah
<asac> pace_t_zulu: its not even in the archive yet
<dtchen> fta: any (better) luck with pulse in the ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: thanks
<fta> dtchen, i didn't know such ppa even existed
<fta> pace_t_zulu: what good would it do?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: just wondering when it would be mature enough
<pace_t_zulu> foolish question
<fta> it's not even feature complete
<asac> one cycle in archive universe would be minimum i guess... also we need to understand security procedures etc.
<fta> dtchen, i see udev in that ppa, is that wise?
<dtchen> fta: it's just an ACL race fix that the pulse developer recommended but keybuk rejected
<dtchen> fta: that fix is already in upstream udev; keybuk apparently would rather a new udev version be rolled than backport that fix
<dtchen> fta: it's unlikely to help you if you don't use surround sound profiles
<fta> dtchen, well, i can give the ppa a try, do i need to reboot? (i hate rebooting)
<dtchen> fta: no, just "killall pulseaudio"
<dtchen> (afterward)
<dtchen> assuming you don't have anything custom-created by hand in ~/.pulse, PA will just respawn automatically
<fta> i hate scrollkeeper updates
<asac> ++
<fta> zillions of xml namespace errors
<fta> and it takes ages
<asac> needs a rewrite
<asac> i am sure
<asac> same for bzr-builddeb
<asac> ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> i thought about forking bzr-builddeb as bzr-builddeb0
<asac> i guess builddeb2 would offend folks as it might claim its newer/better
<asac> but its intended to be just stable ;)
<asac> and not changing ;)
<dtchen> yeah, scrollkeeper is a DoS. i tend to walk away and get coffee.
<fta> asac, something changed in bzr-builddeb recently?
<asac> something changed and broke stuff .... but not intentionally - bug 415572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415572 in bzr-builddeb "bzr-builddeb --export-upstream uses bzr revision from changelog and not from config/command-line" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415572
<fta> dtchen, it's far worse
<fta> dtchen, always openarena, after a few seconds, it gets jerky, ~1 sec /w sound, ~1 sec /wo
<fta> just 10 players in the room
<fta> with more, it's jerky for a minute or 2, then the sound is completely gone, and it's impossible to exit the game (/wo killing it)
<dtchen> fta: and this is using the pulse sdl backend, correct?
<fta> libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<dtchen> fta: any difference if you use only the alsa sdl backend?
<dtchen> also, is this with the default config, i.e., glitch-free enabled, etc.?
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255955/
<BUGabundo> asac: bad news for you: NM and MM still fail to work
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium 64 bits on debian crashes a log :)
<fta> BUGabundo, well, rebuild it, or file bugs
<fta> dtchen, same with libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<dtchen> fta: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-20
<LLStarks> asac
<LLStarks> you there?
<AnAnt> asac: Hello
<asac> hi
<asac> quite busy so dont run away ;)
<asac> wait ... :-P
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> asac: ping me when you're free please
<AnAnt> asac: chmsee 1.0.6 can't be merged from Debian because it must be build against xulrunner 1.9.0 (not .1), and the change you done to chmsee is build-dep on xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> AnAnt: why does that mean it cant be merged? most likely the change i did just needs to be applied similarly
<AnAnt> asac: because chmsee cannot compile against xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> AnAnt: but it worked for the package i uploaded. the merge should rebase and adjust whatever changes i did so it builds against 1.9.1. makes sense?
<AnAnt> asac: I tried that here, and it didn't work, I got compile error, some sort of configure script failed saying that it cannot find libxul-whatever <= 1.9.0.99
<AnAnt> and I just asked upstream developer (lidaobing), and he confirmed that chmsee 1.0.6 cannot be compiled against xulrunner 1.9.1
<asac> AnAnt: then the patch (or wahtever i did needs to be properly adjusted/merged)
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> well. previous version couldnt be compiled too i guess
<AnAnt> hang on, it seems I can patch chmsee 1.0.6 can be patched
<asac> merging involves ensuring that previous patches are not lost
<AnAnt> ok, I will work on it with upstream
<asac> so dont just drop my patch
<AnAnt> asac: it seems that I won't have to !
<AnAnt> doh, how do I use quilt in a cdbs package ?
<asac> man quilt
<Jazzva> asac: could you review nspluginwrapper 1.3.0 :)? I've been using it for about a week or so, and  it's OK (meaning it's not crashing anymore than 1.2.2).
<asac> yes
<asac> we can upload that i think do we know what changes were done there?
<asac> do we have latest svn or release?
<asac> maybe latest svn is better ?
<Jazzva> asac: we have latest 1.3.0 (released as tar.gz). I don't know the state of latest svn
<asac> AnAnt: what i mean is: there is nothing special about quilt wrt packaging or not packaging. the cdbs-edit-patch thing is not use. you just use quilt directly
<AnAnt> asac: I mean what should I include in rules file
<asac> AnAnt: dpkg -L quilt | grep cdbs.*mk
<AnAnt> yeah found it, thanks
<Jazzva> asac: do you want me to update to the latest svn_
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> Jazzva: no. just review what has happened in between for now would be great
<eagles0513875> morning asac :)
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> asac: some improvements, afaics. last commit was on 17. january.
<asac> ok
<asac> lets get 1.3.0 up then and review if the patches are worth taking
<Jazzva> 3 patches are already submitted upstream, but no comment from upstream yet
<Jazzva> asac: this should be the link to the branch http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/1.3.0
<AnAnt> asac: ok, would you sponsor this: LP 416346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416346 in chmsee "Candidate release chmsee 1.0.6-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416346
<asac> i will check this later
 * asac on a MIR rush
<mac_v> AnAnt: did you get the xsplash bug mail?
<AnAnt> mac_v: oh, you're here, yes, thanks
<AnAnt> mac_v: didn't check the link yet
<mac_v> :)
<asac> seems someone sponsored chmsee already
<asac> Jazzva: you didnt base on current lp:nspluginwrapper?
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I did, but I uncommitted changes related to 0ubuntu6.
<Jazzva> those are revisions 54-56
<Jazzva> and then applied diff from the archive.
<Jazzva> brb, need to go outside and buy cigarettes.
<plun> Hello asac around ?
<plun> Hve you tested this...?  http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/07/10/unwire-with-networkmanager/
<plun> have
<plun> Also tested with gnome-bluetooth from SVN but with no succes
<asac> not yet tested. how does it fail? NM not seeing it?
<plun> Hello asac,  it just dont give me this option...http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/22501/3_bt_pan_1kQDA9.png
<Jazzva> asac: I'm back, if you need any more info.
<asac> Jazzva: on a call. ~30min
<plun> and me...    :)...  lost in the jungle  ;)
<plun> asac  ???
<asac> sorry ... was on a call ... will be back in 2 hours ... far tooo hot to stay inside any minute longer
<asac> plun: Jazzva: ^^
<Jazzva> asac: no prob. I'm studying (taking a pause atm), so I might be a bit unresponsive later. Ping me when you come back, and I will see the message. Have fun...
<fta> Mook_sb, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30582954/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.songbird_1.4.0~a~svn20090820r14593-0ubuntu1~usd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz gasp, did something change?
<Mook_sb> fta: hmm, we moved to bz2 instead of gz for xulrunner bits
<fta> looking at my rules..
<fta> Mook_sb, i used your make-xulrunner-tarball.sh
<fta> -d
<Mook_sb> hmm
<fta>         sh ./make-xulrunner-tarball.sh $(XUL_SRC_DIR)/compiled/xulrunner-$(XUL_RELEASE)/dist/bin $(SRC_DIR)/dependencies/linux-$(MACHINE)/xulrunner/$(XUL_RELEASE) xulrunner.tar.gz
<fta> should I just change the last arg?
<Mook_sb> it'a using $TAR xzvhf, so... that doesn't sound quite right; poking our build guy at the moment
<Mook_sb> fta: :( he's using http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/vendor/trunk/xulrunner/make-xulrunner-tarball.sh instead, which uses -cjvh
<Mook_sb> (but yes, change the last arg too)
<fta> ok
<Mook_sb> sorry about that :(
<bdrung_> asac: when do you plan to release -devscripts 0.15?
<asac> bdrung_: let me think ;) ... hmm
<asac> there was something we still needed?
<asac> anything you would like to land first?
<bdrung_> asac: i want to implement the xpi-build target (as alternative to MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND)
<bdrung_> asac: if you want to release soon, i can implement it today
<bdrung_> asac: is there any progress i having a policy for debian version names?
<asac> bdrung_: can we review if something prevents us from using it outside of cdbs?
<asac> from what i see we have xpi-install and xpi-clean
<asac> which you can just call
<asac> if you use debhelper etc.
<asac> give that those xpi- targets appear to become top level rules ... i wonder if we should name it a bit different
<asac> e.g. no xpi-build (which would imply you should call that on your own?)
<asac> or maybe implement xpi-build and provide a hook rule
<asac> like xpi-build-impl/PACKAGE ?
<bdrung_> asac: short away
<asac> applet discussion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/256499/
<asac> (just for me)
<fta> Mook_sb, hm, nope, not good enough. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30585187/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.songbird_1.4.0~a~svn20090820r14593-0ubuntu1~usd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> tar -j -x -p -f /build/buildd/songbird-1.4.0~a~svn20090820r14593/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-x86_64/xulrunner/release/xulrunner.tar.bz2 -C /build/buildd/songbird-1.4.0~a~svn20090820r14593/build-tree/songbird/compiled/dist/xulrunner
<fta> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<fta> tar: Child returned status 2
<fta> so something more is needed
<bdrung_> asac: back to -devscripts.
<bdrung_> asac: what do you mean with "can we review if something prevents us from using it outside of cdbs?"
<Mook_sb> fta: sorry, was lunching/meeting; I don't understand that bzip2 error, but line 40 of the new make-xulrunner-tarball.sh should be echoing the command line, so maybe it's ending up using the old one?
<BUGabundo> night ! o/
<fta> Mook_sb, hmm
<fta> ./tools/scripts/make-xulrunner-tarball.sh
<fta> ./dependencies/vendor/xulrunner/make-xulrunner-tarball.sh
<Mook_sb> yes, should be using the vendor/ version
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256521/
<fta> the other should be dropped then
<fta> +one
<Mook_sb> yes, it should
<Mook_sb> okay, the stale scripts removed upstream.
<fta> thanks
<fta> asac, do you know which tool/site uses our customized user agent?
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<asac> bdrung_: i mean that folks tend to think that mozilla-devscripts is only for cdbs. so i want to be sure it works well with debhelper and other approaches ;)
<fta> asac, i remember that at some point, we stopped mentioning ubuntu in the UA and it broke some stats, like ubuntu loosing popularity or something
<bdrung_> asac: ah, ok. i can test it if it would work with simple debhelper
<asac> fta: i think all http logs have that user agent
<asac> and some do analysis
<asac> netcraft is probably one of them
<asac> fta: if you ask if it would make sense to do something similar for chromium, then i would say yes
<fta> hmm.. there was a bug and a lot of attention
<asac> just do it in the same syntax that firefox uses
<asac> so websites that really need to parse it can at least learn
<asac> for me the problems incurred are worth the win
<asac> but thats a subjecting pov
<bdrung_> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pwdhash/+bug/416651
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416651 in pwdhash "Please merge pwdhash 1.7-3 from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<asac> for the distro having the distro stuff in there is definitly beneficial
<asac> fta: there is the shiretoko bug
<asac> but at least some of those sites actually hate the word Linux ;)
<asac> you cannot help those
<fta> asac, well, chromium won't do it apparently
<fta> bug 246775?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246775 in firefox "user string agent doesn't identify ubuntu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246775
<bdrung_> asac: you could say "good os" instead of "Linux" :)
<asac> fta: that was the bug when we dropped it (accidentially actually)
<asac> i moved stuff to or from ubufox and forgot to commit one half iirc
<BUGabundo> asac: 3G still broken :(
<asac> BUGabundo: definitly not in the same way. so you need to be more specific
<asac> like --debug logs etc
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> on next boot and upgrade
<BUGabundo> I have to downgrade to old version for it to work
<asac> wait till all three are there: nm + applet + mm
<asac> hmm
<asac> i need the log then
<asac> the bug you filed is fixed ... pretty sure
<BUGabundo> wait for the next batch of logs :)
<BUGabundo> at least the behabior is *exaclty* the same
<asac> i hav the feeling you are stuck with something old you built
<asac> on your own ;)
<asac> but well. file a bug and we can check that in depth
<asac> have to go now .. and play a game
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> go play
<BUGabundo> and let us suffer :)
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17095
<asac> fta: what is the full user agent atm?
<asac> seems they explicitly want patches in downstreams
<fta> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US) AppleWebKit/532.0 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/4.0.203.0 Safari/532.0
<asac> thx ... looks like the epiphany webkit string
<asac> they land a fix now ... not sure it goes into webkit directly though
<asac> k bbl
<BUGabundo> heyyy that looks like my android agent!!!!!!
<bdrung_> asac: my idea of having a xpi-build target is not needed. the build/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG) target could be used for long build commands. e.g. use http://paste.ubuntu.com/256553/ instead of http://paste.ubuntu.com/256554/
<bdrung_> that should be documented
<bdrung_> asac: i tried to combine xpi.mk with dh 7, but it failes. here's an example rule for adblock-plus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256563/
<bdrung_> asac: if someone can hack in perl, following simple rule would be cool:
<bdrung_> %:
<bdrung_> \tdh --with xpi $@
<asac> bdrung_: just override_dh_auto_install:
<asac> bdrung_: just override_dh_auto_install: xpi-install
<asac> doesn t work either?
<asac> why do you think that override_dh_auto_install: is the right hook?
<bdrung_> asac: doesn't work either
<bdrung_> asac: why not override_dh_auto_install?
<bdrung_> asac: xpi-install is equivalent to "make install", isn't it?
<asac> bdrung_: i had no idea about dh 7 ... but looked at code. either  i miss something or its not extensiable at all
<asac> it fails because it doesnt know about xpi-install target and because its run with catch-all rule %:
<asac> it thinks it must be a sequence
<asac> so we need to add a sequence somehow ;)
<asac> didnt see how thats doable from looking at /usr/bin/dh ;) ... fail
<bdrung_> man dh
<bdrung_> %: is only used if there is no other rule
<bdrung_> asac: whats a "sequence"?
<asac> well. look at the code
<asac> i get "xpi-install is not a sequence"
<asac> a sequence is a sequence of commands
<asac> in dh code its basically the full list of dh_ commands
<asac> in some order
<bdrung_> sequence = command for the rule
<asac> and then done in a way that you can override them
<micahg> asac: have you seen bug 416627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416627 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5.3pre: Restart launches /usr/bin/firefox regardless of the original launch command." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416627
<asac> well. the error comes from dh
<asac> so the catch all rule is called ... dont ask me why
<asac> micahg: yes i am aware of that bug
<asac> its tricky thing
<micahg> ok, does have to do with making it the default?
<asac> the patch for that should probably be adapted for non-default builds
<bdrung_> asac: make[2]: *** Keine Regel, um »xpi-install« zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<asac> we have a patch that restarts using that path so you can restart firefox even though the firefox version/directory change
<asac> d
<asac> dh xpi-install
<asac> dh: Unknown sequence xpi-install (choose from: binary binary-arch binary-indep build clean install)
<micahg> yes, but shouldn't it use the original command like /usr/bin/firefox-3.5?  Shouldn't the symlink just change?
<bdrung_> asac: because xpi-install is missing, dh xpi-install is run. so why is xpi-install missing?
<micahg> asac: Medium -> Triaged -> Assign to you?
<micahg> or is this something I might be able to fix in the patch? :)
<asac___> 00:49 < bdrung_> asac: make[2]: *** Keine Regel, um »xpi-install« zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> we have a patch that restarts using that path so you can restart firefox even though the firefox version/directory change
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> d
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> dh xpi-install
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> dh: Unknown sequence xpi-install (choose from: binary binary-arch binary-indep build clean install)
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> thats with MAKE ....
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> your make is probably wrong
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> you ened to do make -f $(CURDIR)/debian/rules xpi-install
<asac___> 00:52 < asac> or use ...: xpi-install
<asac___> 00:52 < asac> that has the same error afaict
<asac___> 00:53 < asac> so solution is to make -f /usr/share/.../xpi.mk xpi-install ;)
<micahg> (05:52:05 PM) micahg: asac: Medium -> Triaged -> Assign to you?
<micahg> (05:52:48 PM) micahg: or is this something I might be able to fix in the patch? :)
<asac___> micahg: the problem is that we have a script
<asac___> so we cannot create a link to the right binary and then $0 would be correct
<micahg> you can't see where the original call was from?
<asac___> no
<asac___> but i have an idea
<micahg> ok, then can we just set it to launch based on version?
<asac___> creating a /usr/bin/firefox-real -> /usr/lib/firefox-VERSION/firefox
<asac___> and runing that
<asac___> from the firefox script
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-21
<micahg> always call /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 for FF3.5
<asac___> problem is that $0 is also used if you tell firefox to make itself the default
<micahg> always call firefox-3.0 for 3.0
<asac___> so if thats versioned it will break on next update
<asac___> i dont want that to happen for the default browser
<micahg> wait, can't we just make it pkg specific?
<asac___> micahg: firefox-3.5 is a script too ... same boat
<asac___> we have to
<asac___> but all have to use the sme approach
<asac___> firefox-3.0-bin
<asac___> firefox-3.5-bin
<asac___> (instead of real)
<asac___> and firefox-bin
<asac___> being links to the binaries and the script calling those instead of the binaries in the firefox pkglibdir
<micahg> what does firefox call when it restarts?
<micahg> does it fork a process
<asac___> yes
<micahg> I still don't get why we can't call what's in /usr/bin instead of /usr/lib/ff*
<asac___> the code does not know about /usr/bin/
<asac___> it knows about the firefox dir in lib
<asac___> and it knows about the $0 path
<asac___> thats it
<micahg> Is this upstream code or our code?
<asac___> we have a patch that fixes it to usr /usr/bin/firefox ;)
<asac___> and i tried to fix some $0 bugs at some point
<asac___> could be that we have left overs from that too in the tree
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so can't we change the patch based on the internal version number to point to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 and /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 respectivelyt?
<asac> micahg: system_path_launch_child.patch
<asac> thats in xulrunner
<micahg> ok, I'll pull down source and take a look
<asac> branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.3.head
<asac> micahg: so upstream does this:
<asac> 1. cut leaf from argv[0]
<asac> 2. try to find the same binary in firefox lib dir
<asac> and start that
<asac> problem is that if you upgrade from 3.5.1 to 3.5.2 you dont have same libdir ;)
<asac> so it doesnt exist and restart fails
<asac> at some other place it uses something similar to set the "default" http handler in gnome (we have that check disabled by default so you dont see that feature)
<asac> thats patched in lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch
<asac> e.g. lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch
<micahg> ah
<asac> i think there its even trickier, because there is no access to argv[0] without much effort
<micahg> so, is there a variable that would give us the series version number?
<asac> but i might be wrong because i havent looked at that code in depth for ages ;)
<asac> maybe
<micahg> that's what I'm thinking
<micahg> something like MOZ_APP_NAME - MOZ_VER?
<asac> what would you do with that?
<micahg> know which binary to launch based on version
<micahg> 3.0.x would be firefox-3.0
<asac> well. we could do that easily. but i dont want that because that would be a home brewn thing again ... which would mean a patch
<asac> we could even code the version static in the patch
<asac> the argv[0] thing feels upstreamable
<micahg> well, that would prevent the patch working for all version
<asac> yes. there are various ways to do that
<micahg> I was refering to the patch you showed me in firefox-3.7 not xulrunner
<asac> i just said that even bumping the version once wouldnt make it harder to maintain
<asac> the main problem is that all patches cause efforts on dailies ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> i have no idea how to do that best in an upstreamable fashion
<asac> actually in a fashion beneficial for all upstream builds
<micahg> netiher do I, but I think I can fix it for us at least
<asac> we can upstream it with special configure flags most likely
<asac> the default thing shouldnt be versioned for the default browser
<asac> so that would still require some manual tweaking
<micahg> for the xulrunner patch, I could write something to parse the version out of argv[0] and use that
<micahg> to use /usr/bin/firefox- <--whatever was parsed
<asac> the xulrunner patch should be fixed properly
<asac> like i said. i will probably just do that
<micahg> ok
<asac> i am fine to have the other patch fixed
<asac> maybe we can make a patch.in ?
<micahg> so, 1.  What to do with that bug? 2.  Can I help with any of this?
<asac> i dont like the idea to do that in the mozilla build system
<asac> one second
 * asac  is really slow right now
<asac> micahg: ok its really just creating the links i mentioned
<asac> we currently patch the right versioned path into the startscript
<micahg> ok
<asac> instead you should use that version info to create a link /usr/lib/firefox-$VERSION/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-$VERSION_IF_NOT_DEFAULT-bin
<asac> and the script should call that
<micahg> so, should I mark Medium -> Triaged -> assign to you?
<asac> if you dont want to do that ;) ... then yes, please.
<micahg> ah, so I can try to create that?
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/commandlines/public/nsICommandLine.idl
<micahg> so are we talking about having a /usr/lib/firefox-3.5 symlinked to /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.x?
<asac> micahg: there we could get argv0 if it helps for the set-default patch
<asac> no
<micahg> ugh
<asac> firefox-3.5-real to /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.x/firefox
<micahg> where is firefox-3.5-real?
<asac> it doesnt exist yet
<asac> /usr/bin
<asac> i guess
<asac> not sure if there is a better place ;)
<micahg> why is that different than /usr/bin/firefox-3.5?
 * micahg is apparently slow too :)
<asac> because firefox-3.5 cannot be a link as its a script and hence it
<micahg> ah
<micahg> now I get it
<asac> would break argv0
<micahg> you want to link to the binary, not the script :)
<asac> yes. we can provide a proper link that gets properly updated for minor updates
<asac> and restart should work
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so this would be in the firefox package?
<asac> accross major versino upgrades that probably wont work ... unless they used the unversioned default links
<asac> micahg: i would think so. probably created using dh_link in debian/rules directly
<asac> as we have the version info available there
<micahg> well, we don't do major version upgrades in ubuntu, right?
<asac> check that file... there are already a bunch of dh_link dh_install etc. calls
<asac> micahg: we do. like if you have meta firefox installed in jaunty and upgrade to karmic you get a major upgrade
<asac> would be great if resetart just works ... actually i think it will
<asac> as both will have /usr/bin/firefox-real
<micahg> ah, yes, it should :)
<asac> (unversioned)
<micahg> in teh default package, right?
<asac> i dont know if we ship the links in the meta package
 * micahg is pulling down ff3.7.head right now
<asac> i dont think we do
<asac> for now put them wherever we ship the /usr/bin/firefox link
<asac> (in the default package)
<micahg> Where do you want me to make the patch?
<asac> oh fore firefox-3.7 htere is no default package so its definitly in 3.7
<micahg> do I push to a branch under me?
<asac> micahg: where?
<asac> ah ... yes
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I've never done this before :)
<asac> use ~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head.lpXXXXX
<asac> so with the bug id appended ... thats good as then you can just mark it merged keep it forever
<micahg> ok, do I do that when I push?
<asac> (if your launchpad id is micahg)
<micahg> it is :)
<asac> micahg: yes.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> great
<micahg> so, I'll take this one then?
<asac> bzr branch ... work ... bzr push lp:~$YOURACCOUNT/....
<asac> why not. problem is that i will be on holiday next week ;)
<asac> but i think fta will also guide you in case you need help
<micahg> ok, well, maybe I'll work on it next week, is there any urgency?
<asac> maybe you get it even done tomorrow ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. as you wish
 * micahg has a lot of work work to do :)
<asac> its open long enough so it can wait another few days
<micahg> should I assign to me if I won't work on it till next week?
<micahg> hmm
<asac> micahg: depends on how you work flow is
<micahg> is the new one a dup then?
 * micahg has nothing assigned
<asac> if you can remember without assigning then its ok to not assign or whaeever you prefer
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is this an old problem?
<asac> i dont remember anything without a major light blinking all day ;)
<asac> its there since we have more than one branch
<asac> i would thihnk
<asac> but it only became really relevant when ubufox started to show "restart" button
<asac> i think that was intrepid
<micahg> so, is the current bug in ubufox?
<asac> thats where i landed the fix
<asac> no
<asac> ubufox just relies on that feature to work accross version upgrades
<asac> so without doing anything that restart feature would be even more busted as it would never work for minor upstream versino upgrades
<micahg> ok, I'm just wondering if it's a dupe or not, this new one
<micahg> before I mark it triaged
<asac> even if its a dupe ... the bug that is worked on is always the master ;)
<micahg> ok, so I'll mark this triaged
<asac> do a quick check ... if you dont find something just work on it ;)
<micahg> is this considered low?
<asac> medium i would say
<micahg> ok
<asac> at least ;)
<asac> its quite an odd behaviour
<asac> micahg: its probably low on the current default version (e.g. 3.5) because that works ;)
<asac> but for 3.6 etc its medium
<asac> you can use firefox-3.6 and firefox-3.7 package already in launchpad afaik
<asac> because they are in a ppa
<asac> so add those targets if you want ;)
<asac> the other thing we have to do is to get rid of firefox-3.0 ;)
<micahg> yeah, next week, I'll start on verifying the blueprint
<micahg> I need some time off this weekend
<micahg> thanks for spending the time going through all that though
<micahg> I learned quite a but
<micahg> *bit
<micahg> asac: do we really want to start tracking stuff against 3.6 and 3.7?
<micahg> since there's no official version in Ubuntu for it, how would we ever marked fix released?
<asac> those bug pages were created because of ppa uplaods ;) so bug fixes could be done in ppa
<asac> but i dont mind
<asac> we can also not do that ;)
<micahg> if you want to track bugs for ppa, I'll do it
<micahg> Also, that issue we were talking about, would it be fixed for 3.0 as well?
<asac> why not ... but not for < karmic
<asac> at least not without quite a long bake time ;)
<asac> ok i am out... talk to you tomorrow ;)
<micahg> ok, night
<e-jat> !fta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fta
<micahg> e-jat: fta is probably offline as it's early morning in europe
<mac_v> micahg: hi... asac asked me to test firefox 3.5.2 to check if a bug is solved , he said , i have the firefox3.5.2.tar.bz  , do i just replace my profile firefox with this? or how do i do it?
<micahg> no
<micahg> did he as you to test the upstream version?
<micahg> or our version?
<micahg> 3.5.2 has been out for 2 weeks
<micahg> is there bug number?
<mac_v> he yeah , and he gave the link to the tar.bz , it the cursor bug , just a sec
<mac_v> sheesh! so many typos!
<mac_v> micahg: Bug #413950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<micahg> right
<micahg> so why would he ask you to check 3.5.2?  are you running 3.5.1?
<micahg> or did he ask you to try 3.5.3?
<mac_v> huh...! wait
<mac_v> oops ! i was blind ! he probably gave the wrong link accidentally , and i didnt check :(
<micahg> what are you running?
<mac_v> 3.5.2 in Karmic
<micahg> ok, so what's the link he gave you?
<mac_v> just a sec , checking FF history
<mac_v> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.2/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.2.tar.bz2
<micahg> ok, maybe he wanted you to check to see if the upstream version has the bug
<micahg> go for it
<micahg> just download and decompress and run the binary
<mac_v> micahg: oh ok , just run from the /firefox-bin ?
<micahg> yes
<mac_v> hmmm... ok thanx
<mac_v> hehe , you guys are confusing! ;p he said upstream version too , i thought that meant the next higher version from upstream !
<mac_v> jj
<asac> fta: you are insane (wrt songbird fixing) ...
<asac> insane == in a good way
<asac> i think we talked with stevel that having someone from songbird folks caring for the packaging in ubuntu would be a requirement to get this into universe
<asac> maybe we can use that to get their support on dailies as an excersize on how to maintain stuff
<fta> あさく
<fta> oops
<fta> asac, i fixed it because someone complained it was broken for too long
<asac> ETOOMANYNEWBUGS to start on nm bug processing
 * asac does something else
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/8534673 ... hehe
<asac> fta: i think we should do dailies for 3.0 for < karmic
<asac> currently folks are stuck with a partial migrated default ffox 3.5
<asac> i dont even know the status they are in ;)
<asac> i would think we just need the firefox package to be daily (no xul)
<asac> actually we would just need to care that we do an upload whenever i do a security release ... but i have the feeling that having dailies would be easier to (not-) remember
<asac> Jazzva: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-livehttpheaders-0.15/+merge/10107 ... i guess i failed on that one?
<Jazzva> asac: failed?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. its outstanding stilll ... so i assume i failed to review that ;)
<Jazzva> asac: You probably missed it :)
<asac> heh. i had it in my inbox still ... so i didnt miss completely (otherwise i wouldnt have found it now)
<asac> let me do that
<Jazzva> ok, thanks :)
<asac> also diverged
<asac> gues its really old then
<asac> Jazzva: the nspluginwrapper changes are not made on top of current nsp branch
<asac> can you check whether its ok?
<asac> i will then merge it ... but wasnt sure
<Jazzva> asac: I'm using it right now, and it works for me. IIRC, I uncommitted revs 54-56, applied the diff between 0ubuntu5 and 0ubuntu6 to revision 53, and then worked on top of that.
<Jazzva> that is the reason why it is not the same.
<asac> Jazzva: done liveheaders
<Jazzva> yay, thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: you mean you made it now apply cleanly?
<asac> nsp?
<Jazzva> asac: apply cleanly? to lp:nspluginwrapper branch?
<asac> ah you uncommitted the uplaod that wasnt done
<asac> right
<asac> let me check that
<asac> Jazzva: you should have used debcommit -e
<asac> the uncommit/recommit doenst have the changelog changes in it now
<asac> and the release is not marked properly with a release commit
<gnomefreak> :) here but tired as hell and wont be here long i just got home maybe 20minutes ago
<asac> Jazzva: do you use debcommit at all?
<Jazzva> asac: I use it.
<asac> 1.3.0-0ubuntu1 was never released. you could have re-released with same version
<Jazzva> asac: do you want me to redo the revisions and correct it?
<asac> tough question
<asac> i hate to not have a release commit
<asac> but its many revisions and i dont know about a tool that automatically rebases
<Jazzva> well, it's not that hard. I'll go commit by commit, and just apply diff from the current branch :).
<asac> oh ... what you could try is do a release commit after the revision
<asac> and then try the bzr rebase command
<asac> of your branch against the branch with the release commit on top
<asac> with some luck it will work
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for the push
<asac> if you dont want to, i can probably also give it a shot
<asac> gnomefreak: no problem. i hope i can do lighting today before going to vacation for one week
<asac> will be back on 1st sep
<Jazzva> I'm not sure I followed the part about bzr rebase?
<Jazzva> How do I do that?
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> Jazzva: install bzr-rebase
<asac> package
<asac> then ...
<asac> branch revision 54 ... uncommit and commit it with debcommit -e (with UNRELEASED) ... then do a release commit (just flip to karmic and use debcommit -r)
<asac> so now you have the new branch with the fixed revision
<asac> now you pull your branch and run bzr rebase against the branch with the release commit on top
<asac> that should replay your commits on top of the one with the new release commit
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll try
<Jazzva> asac: I should pull rev 54 from my branch, right?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. pull that, uncommit that ... change to UNRELEASED, use debcommit -e (and explain the uncommit stuff on top of what gest generated
<Jazzva> ah, ok :)
<asac> and then change manually to karmic and commit with debcommit -r
<asac> then try to rebase your branch on that one
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<asac> (best backup what you just did in case you get it wrong ;))
<bdrung> asac: thanks. i wish you a relaxing vacation.
<asac> i will ;)
<Jazzva> asac: That uncommit/commit and then release commit ended up as the newest revisions (after release for 1.3.0)
<Jazzva> and diff shows them as empty commits.
<asac> Jazzva: you rebased in the wrong direction then
<asac> you probably rebased the new against the old branch (old is the one with all your commits)
<asac> you need to rebase the old against the new ;)
<asac> but good that rebase was smart enough to empty them ;)
<Jazzva> ah... ok :)
<bdrung> asac: i intend to help on universe sponsoring and helping in mozilla related packages suggests itself.
<fta2> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta2> ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<fta2> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<fta2> asac, we should really have the x64 flash, ia32 is really broken
<Jazzva> asac: rebase thing is not working, but it's reporting some revisions that don't exist and to report a bug. I'll paste the report now
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256870/
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-2.0 hardy
<ubottu> Package firefox-2.0 does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> asac: have a nice vacation
<asac> thx
<andv> asac, going out for vacations?
<asac> fta: luke is working on a proper biarch build for sounds libs now
<asac> fta: did you see the mail on devel from today?
<fta2> no
<andv> gnomefreak, is he leaving for vacations?
<asac> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-August/028774.html
<asac> fta: so once he has that done we should replace the current libs with those (or maybe depends) in ia32
<asac> i think he is looking for help ;)
<asac> he also mentioned that alsa is now properly done already. so you could start with that
<andv> asac, leaving for holidays?
<asac> y
<andv> weekend or more days?
<fta2> asac, the split will make backports almost impossible with one branch
<asac> fta2: which split
<asac> ?
<fta2> ia32
<asac> we have a branch?
<asac> i guess that only effects builds that require ia32 during build?
<asac> like your old chromium?
<andv> asac, news about mozilla-devscripts upload?
<asac> does it block anything?
<andv> yeah, all-in-one upload
<asac> i think I should upload it today
<asac> ok
<andv> asac, all-in-one is ready
<asac> will take care that it happens
<andv> if you want me to provide you branch name
<fta2> asac, no, i mean, as a consumer of ia32, if the content of ia32-libs changes, that would be impossible to accommodate to with a single branch (like ours) because of the deps/build-deps
<andv> asac, ready branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<asac> fta2: i would think that ia32-libs would just get changed depends on its own ... so its transparent for depends
<andv> feel free to change the distro from unreleased to unstable
<andv> if you gonna push it
<asac> for build-depends i am not sure .... but we dont use ia32-libs to build anything except previous chromium iirc
<asac> andv: yes
<andv> asac, or just let me know if you won't do it
<asac> andv: is that a new package in debian?
<andv> asac, yep
<asac> andv: you would notice it by the upload not going out by end of tomorrow
<asac> (in worst case)
<bdrung> asac: there is no abrowser-3.0 package?
<andv> asac, ok perfect
<andv> asac, if any other change is needed just ping me and it will be fixed
<gnomefreak> andv: there is a abrowser-3.0 package
<asac> bdrung: yes. that feels like a bug
<andv> gnomefreak, ?
<asac> guess we need to review how we do meta/vs non-meta for abrowser
<gnomefreak> although it might be just abrowser as a name
<gnomefreak> oops sorry andv
<asac> gnomefreak: it was bdrung asking
<asac> there is no abrowser-3.0 package here indeed
<asac> its a bug i am sure
<gnomefreak> asac: i saw
<gnomefreak> asac: abrowser is 3.0 isnt it?
<gnomefreak> we no longer have any 2.0 in any release
<asac> gnomefreak: its now 3.5 i would hope ... hiding the 3.0 package
<bdrung> asac: how to fix it? introducing abrowser-3.0 or dropping it in xpi.mk?
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> i forgot the changes to default browser
<asac> bdrung: we should fix it by having always versione dpackage and only one unversioned one in the default (like for firefox)
<andv> asac, I had a talk with myon about my NM status he mailed me about, and he said me keyring managers will probably process new debian developers this weekend
<andv> asac, just as an update
<andv> asac, but I assume you'll be away
<andv> gnomefreak, I see a flashgot package on the queue here, any news about it?
<gnomefreak> andv: waiting for asac to review and upload
<andv> kk
<gnomefreak> since we are at or near FF it is possible it wont make it again
<andv> gnomefreak, yeah
<andv> let's have it for karmic+1 then
<bdrung> asac: currently we do not have the firefox package in xpi:Depends
<andv> if asac won't make it
<gnomefreak> andv: that was the plan but he has 1 more of my packages to push besides flashgot and hes on vacation for the next week/10 days
<mac_v> gnomefreak: could you have a look at this Bug #416084  , this always happens to me ... do i have to add any additional info?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416084 in thunderbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_main_do_event()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416084
<andv> gnomefreak, which issues did he find on flashgot?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you package latest flashgot?
<asac> please bump to the most recent stuff available
<gnomefreak> andv: this time around none. not since i updated to 1.2(i think that is the version in my PPA
<asac> the author send me that all the licensing issues are done
<asac> so we can finally upload it with heads well up
<andv> gnomefreak, if asac can't make it
<andv> I'll take a look at it
<gnomefreak> andv: let me guess your thunderbird bug is IMAP
<andv> gnomefreak, is it NEW?
<mac_v> asac: you here too :) , could you also have a look at the thunderbird bug? ^ any additional info i need to provide?
<andv> gnomefreak, if yes, just have asac give a look at it and then I'll do the rest
<bdrung> asac: do you want to have a special sorting for xpi:Depends?
<gnomefreak> asac: i saw in email that 1.2 fixed the licenceing issues
<gnomefreak> andv: new package yes
<andv> gnomefreak, ask a first review from asac then I'll do the rest
<bdrung> asac: in 0.14 it is sorted alphabetically, but this is not required any more
<gnomefreak> andv: i have asked he just has to find time for review
<andv> ok
<andv> asac, you won't have an internet access on your hotel (or wherever you go)?
<gnomefreak> vacation == little to no work as possibile ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, yeah, but usually I can't live without my laptop for more than 3-4 days
<andv> lol
<gnomefreak> did foomatic-db replace foomatic-db-hpijs
<asac> welcome cyphermox  .... he is going to help me on NM stuff ;)
<asac> andv: i dont want to have internet access there
<asac> i will be over and out for that week ;)
<andv> asac, lucky you, have fun :)
<bdrung> otherwise it would probably no vacation :)
<asac> thx. much needed
<andv> if you are not married I hope you to find as much girls as possible
<andv> :)
<asac> welcome cyphermox ... for others: he is going to help out on NM stuff in ubuntu ;)
<asac> andv: i am in married state
<asac> ;)
<andv> then nothing
<andv> ^^
<asac> will be there with my girl ... so thats fine ;)
<andv> yeah
<andv> which location?
<andv> near to italy?
<asac> also i am just looking for sun and beach and water and sleep :)
<asac> we had to book last minute and so we ended up going to #turkey
<asac> as its just for one week
<andv> ooooh
<andv> by plane I guess
<asac> we usually dont travel in europe but more asia/carribean etc.
<andv> come to italy!
<asac> but for one week thats good ... super hot most likely ;)... but at least water is 27C ;)
<asac> italy is far too crowded on beaches ;)
<andv> yeah : /
<andv> turkey is a really great place
<asac> thats why we usually dont travel to europe ... far too many folks squezing on a tiny dirty beach ;)
<andv> I'm sure you'll have a great time
<asac> unless you go for cold atlantic
<asac> yeah
<asac> but super hot atm ;)
<andv> yep
<asac> http://www.holiday-weather.com/side/index.html
<asac> 39°c  (102°f)
<asac> Clear ;)
<asac> no shade
<andv> :D
<asac> i think turkey and egypt are the only places where i get even sunburned in the shade of a beach umbrella thing
<asac> sunbrella
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ how do you call that in english?
 * asac lazy
<andv> lol
<andv> sunbrella is the thing you go under when in the beach?
<andv> like a big umbrella planted in the sand
<andv> don't know the english word too
<fta2> gasp, almost no sound after my last reboot, volume maxed out, i just hear whispers
<andv> asac, my gf's parents just went back from turkey
<andv> asac, they were really excited
<andv> asac, like 'the best trip ever'
<gnomefreak> asac: what in english?
<asac> gnomefreak: on the beach if you have an umbrella styled thing for shaed
<asac> shade
<asac> ;)
<asac> sunbrella ?
<asac> ;)
<mac_v> fta2: might be a silly thing , i have faced the same prob , but sometimes if you mute and unmute from the sound prefs , it returns the volume
<gnomefreak> i just call it an umbrella
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^
<asac> gnomefreak: ok but if you dont point at tit you probably say "sun umbrella"?
<asac> or is it clear from context?
<fta2> mac_v, tried that already, no effect
<mac_v> hm...
<gnomefreak> asac: some people i know call it sun umbrella but to me its still just an umbrella
<gnomefreak> i do that since you dont call an umbrella for rain a rain umbrella :)
 * mac_v wonders , aernt all umbrellas supposed to be pointed at the sun
<asac> gnomefreak: dictionary suggests: "parasol" or "sunshade"
<asac> does that sound familiar or is that far off from reality in the US?
<gnomefreak> asac: no they are correct terms for that
<asac> but you wouldnt use it?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont go to beach anymore (most likely to see them at beach)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> beach == too damn hot
<asac> gnomefreak: still you should have a feeling what you guys in the US would say ;)
<asac> would someone really say "gimme a parasol" :)
<asac> ?
<andv> sounds bad
<asac> or if i tell someone ... where can i find a sunshade
<andv> asac, the italian name for it
<asac> would they know what i am talkinga bout?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep. i thought a parasol was something you wear but sun shade is the best term
<andv> is 'ombrellone'
<andv> which is a bit strange too
<andv> ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: i would think they send me in a corner where i can find shde ;)
<asac> if i ask for a sunshade :)
<asac> but if you say thats the right term then i will use it next time ;)
<asac> andv: isnt that the same word as for the rain thing?
<gnomefreak> asac: they should know what you mean but all depends where you are going. the southerners in US call things different than the northeners do. i am from north but live in the south now
<andv> asac, rain thing is ombrello
<andv> asac, and sun thing is ombrellone
<andv> yeah quite similar
<andv> ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: so maybe a parasol is a small umbrealla you wear by sticking on your head (like they have in asia) ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so you like southern ways to communicate?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see an uninstall folder in upstream source :(
<gnomefreak> asac: nope im a northern at heart
<asac> andv: is one something that is somehow related to sun?
<andv> asac, yes
<andv> asac, ombrellone is the thing you plant in the sand
<andv> asac, to have shade
<asac> sure
<andv> in the beaches
<asac>  i mean the word
<andv> nope
<asac> the difference ie "o" vs. "one"
<cyphermox> isn' t a parasol just another term for umbrella?
<asac> what is the word for sun?
<andv> sole
<andv> sun = sole
<asac> cyphermox: well para - sol == against sun
<asac> translated
<cyphermox> well yes
<asac> not sure what umbrella translate to (and where it comes from)
<andv> asac, so they don't have anything similar to the word 'sun' in their names
<asac> but it seems its romanic heritage as the italian word is similar to the english
<cyphermox> just saying that because here we say parasol no matter what, in french, and the corresponding english word is umbrella ;)
<asac> we have a completely different word in german
<andv> asac, I guess it's latin yes
<asac> yeah para-sol and umbrella are probably both roman and french pushed more for the former
<andv> ill check my latin dictionary
<asac> but i am bad at linguistics so i stop ;)
<andv> asac, found it
<andv> asac, umbella , ae is the latin word
<asac> what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> http://www.landscapeforms.com/en-US/products/pages/UmbrellasSunShades.aspx might help a little
<andv> asac, means 'ombrello'
<andv> asac, so paresol
<asac> ok so they already had that 2k years ago ;)
<andv> asac, or umbrella
<andv> yep
<andv> :D
<andv> we added an 'r'
<asac> parasol is apparently a more generic sun coverage ... as it simply means "against sun"
<andv> yeah
<asac> andv: but it still does not explain where umbrella comes from
<asac> only that it was already used in latin
<asac> i would have hoped it to be explainable by combination ;)
<asac> but maybe that happened even before ;)
<asac> in greek?
<andv> asac, I should investigate who used in the past and why
<andv> dunno, didnt study greek
<andv> only latin
<asac> a deep latin understanding is usually coupled with learning greek ;)
<andv> yeah
<andv> but I did a scientific high-school
<asac> yeah
<asac> usually you learn latin to supplement something else ;)
<andv> so (luckily) no greek
<asac> so no greek
<andv> lol
<andv> yep
<andv> greek is far more harder than latin
<asac> i can read greek, but have absolutely no clue what it means ;)
<andv> you need to learn a new alphabet too
<asac> but when i tried to learn it a bit it felt that it would be easier for me to learn than latin ;)
<asac> but i cannot learn any language, so it would not have mattered ;)
<andv> hehe
<andv> german looks really hard to understand
<andv> to me
<asac> yeah. i wouldnt suggest to learn that ;)
<asac> understanding probably is possible
<asac> but speaking and writing properly is a complete desaster
<andv> yeah
<asac> most germans cannot even speak german properly ;)
<asac> but i think thats the problem everywhere
<asac> too many uneducated people
<asac> ;)
<andv> yeah
<andv> same in italy
<andv> too many dialects
<asac> its just that you hear stuff so often that you dont even notice that what they are saying has actually no real meaning
<gnomefreak> asac: after running sunbird from upstream source using ./sunbird now i cant remove the bits from it. is there an easy way to do this?
<asac> but you know what they want to say ;)
<andv> eheheh
<andv> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: what are "the bits from it"?
<andv> asac, off for a while, if you need anything for all in one just ping me
<andv> I'll catch it back
<asac> yeah unlikely
<asac> i have a haystack of things to clear before i can go to holiday without feeling ba
<gnomefreak> asac: wish i knew  but it is conflicting with 0.9 and causing crashes
<asac> d
<andv> it's everything fine so I don't think you'll have problems
<andv> ;)
<andv> bbl
<asac> gnomefreak: probably busted your profile?
<asac> gnomefreak: fresh profile might help ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: treied with new one
<asac> then you can try to recover your caldnar data
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird from upstream shouldnt do any harm to anything but profile
<asac> unless you run it as root
<asac> or unpackt it in the middle of /usr/lib ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i know better than to run as root but 0.9 wasnt crashing before i tried 1.0
<gnomefreak> its unpacked in ~/sources
<asac> gnomefreak: strace -f -eopen /usr/bin/sunbird -> paste that
<asac> after it crashed
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: how does it crash?
<asac> X error?
<asac> or segfault?
<gnomefreak> coredump never opens the calendar
<gnomefreak> asac: here is crash and strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/256900/
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the fortify fail because of the MAX_PATH thing
<asac> do you still have that patch ?
<gnomefreak> asac: i applied it IIRC
<gnomefreak> sunbird_holiday_calendar.patch??
<asac> ensure that its really applied still
<asac> you probably merged it wrongly or something
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> there should be a MAX_PATH patch
<asac> grep for MAX in the patches
<gnomefreak> asac: grabbing branch again i had gotten rid of it locally to save space on backup
<gnomefreak> asac: i also dont see where we added that patch at all
<asac> gnomefreak: if we didnt add it yet, then we should add it. ... its in tbird package if you want to copy it
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256908/ all patches. i will grab tbird source while your looking at that
<Jazzva> asac: I manually applied the changes to the branch (using diffs from the old branch). I'll test it now. Do you want me to overwrite the current branch?
<asac> Jazzva: rebase didnt work?
<asac> odd
<asac> Jazzva: yeah
<asac> i would have hoped that rebase works ... i didnt want to put that work on you
<gnomefreak> asac: in tbird2 branch no patch with MAX in name
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably look at the wrong branch?
<asac> its mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<asac> i have a patch there at least
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the one i have
<gnomefreak> bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<asac> yes
<asac> 412610_attachment_309958.patch
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> that has MAX in it ;)
<gnomefreak> ok pushing it and building it
<asac> good
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/1.3.0
<gnomefreak> ill be gone while it builds, i have other things i have to get done today
<mac_v> asac: you asked me to test Bug #413950 with upstream build , i did and i can confirm it exists with the upstream build too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<jcastro> fta2: thanks for the CC
<asac> mac_v: ok so please forward that or ask micahg to do that
<jcastro> fta2: what about just like 3 symlinks? stable, beta, dev?
<mac_v> asac: forward upstream ? ok ,i'll see to it , if i can't i'll ask micahg :)
<fta2> jcastro, yep, whatever, as long as there's something we can use. I mentioned DEPS as this is something they use everywhere
<jcastro> ah ok, excellent
<fta2> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/DEPS
<jcastro> fta2: maybe we should remind them about /bin/sh and /bin/bash again. :p
<fta2> they fixed it already
<fta2> the ppa is not impacted btw
<asac> mac_v: check with micahg ... he should know how to track stuff and proxy questions to me if needed etc.
<asac> mac_v: before filing bugs. double check for eventual duplicates
<asac> most of the times there are already bugs opened
<mac_v> asac: i would but he's not here now , sure ,i'll double check :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what would cause the following:
<gnomefreak> dragging a tab downwards at all results in the  tab being promoted to a new window
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i think it is related to the bug i said above , ^
<mac_v> gnomefreak: the cursor the cursor is always in the wrong position
<gnomefreak> mac_v: ok im asking now
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hehe ,i was there too ;)
<fta2> jcastro, good, we now have the release manager in the loop
<jcastro> I saw
<gnomefreak> mac_v: :) thanks for taking it over im working on other things atm
<jcastro> this is going to be great
<mac_v> np
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what works now may not work tomorrow
<gnomefreak> oops
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i'm trying to forward the bug upstream , just one doubt , i have a bugzilla account , will that work or do i need a seperate bugzilla.mozilla account
<gnomefreak> mac_v: it will work
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what bugzilla account?
<mac_v> thax
<gnomefreak> mac_v: gnomes?
<mac_v> thanx
<mac_v> yes
<gnomefreak> you will have to make a mozilla account IIRC
<mac_v> hmm.. ok will do :)
<gnomefreak> ok fixed FTBFS and fixed a couple of other things. it builds and installs and works at least here it does
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: please give me branch so i can test and upload before going to holiday
<gnomefreak> asac: yes ok let me get it
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10
<gnomefreak> that way you can see the changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: you must not run bzr add ... without specific files ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you added stuff like bzr_log.Aoovuj
<asac> bzr_log.Aoovuj.save
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr uncommit
<asac> bzr rm THOSEFILES
<asac> commit again
<gnomefreak> asac: ok doing
<asac> gnomefreak: also you did everything in one commit ... thats ok, but feel free to do one commit per thing you do ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: please start with the latest branch
<asac> not with your branch
<asac> you didnt start with the latest from the rtelease branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> asac: i did start with that one last commit to mt branch was the translation you fixed
<gnomefreak> asac: you added that after i did mine
<gnomefreak> i fixed that in ubuntu3 and screwed up and pushed with ubuntu4...5...6..
<gnomefreak> i have since condenced into one push
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: try to bzr uncommit .... bzr pull from my branch and then commit
<asac> maybe it works
<asac> and it gets nicely merged
<asac> anyway
<asac> wait aa second
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah there is conflict in changelog during merge
<gnomefreak> #  Published  on 2009-03-26
<asac> anyway. cleanup your branch
<gnomefreak> clean it up?
<gnomefreak> it is clean :)
<asac> remove the cruft
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> the bzr files are still in there
<asac> also review if you added something else you didnt want to add
<asac>     * bzr_log.Aoovuj
<asac>     * bzr_log.Aoovuj.save
<asac> those are cruft ;)
<asac> for sure
<gnomefreak> yeah removed them
<gnomefreak> waiting for push to finish and update
<fta2> Total builds:  	9996
<fta2> Failed 	1325
<fta2> Pending 	1
<fta2> Superseded 	481
<fta2> Succeeded 	8189
<fta2> asac, ^^ umd :)
<gnomefreak> asac: its updated
<asac> fta2: complaining about the failures, or happy that we break the 10k anniversary today? ;)
<andv> asac, I'm leaving, will be back this late evening, have a nice trip and thanks for pushing all in one
<andv> enjoy yourself! :)
<fta2> asac, the 10k ;)
<asac> fta2: we should blog about it i guess ;)
<fta2> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> yeah I'm on that already. :D
<asac> jcastro: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/158-Ubuntu-Mozilla-Daily-Archive-with-firefox-3.1-and-3.2-for-hardy,-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<asac> jcastro: thats the initial announcement where the dailies hit the lights ;)
<jcastro> ok
<asac> jcastro: interesting that its not long, but it feels like they have always been there ;)
<fta2> thunderbird-3.0                   1014   0.08%       105     645     263       1
<fta2> new barrier too, 1k :)
<fta2> chromium is at 10k today too
<asac> heh
<asac> chromium is at 2361 for me
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<jcastro> he means users
<jcastro> fta2: when you get home get me graphs on FF and tbird too please
<jcastro> that'll make it look better.
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> ok
<fta2> jcastro, i didn't keep track of tb/ff, just chromium
<jcastro> ah ok, no worries
<asac> maybe just post current stats
<fta2> i just have yesterday's stats (today will arrive in a few hours)
<asac> kk
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256973/
<asac> jcastro: you can also say that the network-manager team also uses fta bot http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/164-ubuntu-network-manager-team-offers-daily-builds-for-trunk-aka-0.8-now.html
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you want more success stories
<asac> also has a few words on upstream relationsship wrt to dailies etc.
<asac> jcastro: ^^
<asac> ok i am preparing to fly away ;)
<asac> will check back later tonight to do some more sponsoring and pre-vaction cleanups
<fta2> pastebin clock is fucked up
<jcastro> asac: was already going to reference it. :D
<asac> nice
<asac> fta2: someone else also uses your bot, right?=
<asac> wasnt there someone asking you how to do that?
<fta2> https://launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa
<asac> right
<asac> jcastro: ^^
<asac> ripps
<jcastro> asac: got that one too. :D
<jcastro> asac: we got it dude, fta and I are on it. :D
<asac> great. you seem to be on top of what we do here ... thanks for caring ;)
<jcastro> ~ubuntu-smokers gotta stick together
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.246.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<micahg> ping mac_v
<mac_v> micahg: hi... just a sec
<mac_v> micahg: yup... i'm here :)
<micahg> ok, you might want to try the dailies as well to see if it's fixed
<mac_v> micahg: upstream dailies? could you give me the link pls?
<micahg> nah, just our dailies since you confirmed it happens with upstream version as well
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<mac_v> micahg: ok... downloading ... will test it out in a bit :)
 * micahg has to get going...later
<mac_v> micahg: wiat
<mac_v> wait
<mac_v> micahg: do i download the debs, or the original.tar.gz ?
<mac_v> asac: you still here? same question^
<asac> mac_v: just dist-upgrade ;)
<asac> you need the .debs of course. but better use apt-get for that
<mac_v> asac: no , i dont want to do that . :( what if it breaks something ?
<mac_v> from the frying pan to the fire  , ;p
<mac_v> something easy like the build method would be nice :)
<asac> mac_v: enable ppa ... sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.7 firefox-3.7-gnome-support
<asac> disable ppa
<asac> done
<asac> run apt-get update one more time to be sure it wont upgrade anything else
<mac_v> hmm... hehe , knew this workaround , i thought it would mess up my profile... good to know it wont \o/
<mac_v> asac: downloading 3.7 , whats new in 3.7 ? also.. any known problems i should know?
<mac_v> asac: lol , the cursor to pointer difference increased from 3 lines in 3.5 to 4 lines in 3.7 ..!
<asac> mac_v: i think its a gtk/gdk issue
<asac> or maybe related to dpi
<asac> what dpi settings do you have?
<mac_v> asac: 96dpi , but it doesnt happen in other apps :(
<mac_v> asac: i'm keeping minefield installed, in case any testing has to be done , would the be any problem with 2 xulrunner versions installed?
<asac> no
<mac_v> :)
<asac> layout.css.dpi
<asac> mac_v: about:config ... what value do you have?
<asac> also what do you get with xdpyinfo  | grep resolu
<mac_v> layout.css.dpi is -1
<mac_v> ~$ xdpyinfo  | grep resolu >  resolution:    98x98 dots per inch
<mac_v> huh! 98!
<mac_v> but my appearance prefs says  96!
<mac_v> minefield layout.css.dpi is also -1
<asac> appearence pref is kind of hoax
<asac> its for fonts only
<mac_v> hmm...
 * mac_v awaiting further instructions
<micahg> mac_v: I use apt pinning to insure that I only get what I want from the daily ppa
<mac_v> micahg: you mean "Lock versions" , how do i use it actually?
<micahg> no, not lock versions
<micahg> idk what that is
<mac_v> oh, synaptic has that "Lock versions"
<micahg> here: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<micahg> that's for debia
<micahg> *debian
<micahg> but the concept is the same
<mac_v> nice... thanx...
<micahg> I pin all PPAs at 450 so that I have to choose to install it
 * mac_v reading
<micahg> so I get 3.6 and 3.7 daily, but not 3.5 and 3.0
<mac_v> micahg: so i have to mention the "#Stable" in the /etc/apt/sources , right?
<mac_v> also
<mac_v> micahg: could you check these ... sources > http://paste.ubuntu.com/257066/ , preferences > http://paste.ubuntu.com/257067/
<asac> i think you can also match pins by special URLs
<asac> but thats just me ... the one who never pins ;)
<mac_v> i'm not sure where to add the #stable
 * mac_v reads again , where to add the url
<mac_v> asac: any thing else about the cursor?
<mac_v> or should i just submit the present info upstream?
<asac> mac_v: check if there is a bug and then submit it .. yes.
<asac> mac_v: use a reasonable component ;)
<asac> probably like core -> something
<asac> http://www-archive.mozilla.org/quality/help/beginning-duplicate-finding.html
<micahg> mac_v: that's won't work for Ubuntu
<mac_v> asac: oh crap! no component called core ! :( , shell integration
<mac_v> micahg: i dint understand
<mac_v> what should i change
<asac> mac_v: its product core ... component SOMETHING
<micahg> This is what I have for ppa's http://paste.ubuntu.com/257072/
<asac> mac_v: try with gfx widgets or something
<mac_v> micahg: can i  use > http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu  , i have other ppa which i use as the main :(
<micahg> oh, ok
<micahg> hold on
<micahg> This is what I do for mozilla security, you can do the same for the dailies pppa
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257075/
<micahg> just make the priority lower than 500
<micahg> and here is the this for the daily one LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<mac_v> yeah
<mac_v> micahg:  do i have to set prority for the rest or just the priority for the ppa?
<micahg> nope, just priority for the ppa, you can check it all but running apt-get update and then apt-cache policy
<mac_v> lol... just now i installed 3.7 and already there is an update !
<mac_v> micahg: policy shows rest as 500 and the daily as 450 \o/
<mac_v> wow , this is great , totally wonderful!
<micahg> exactly
<micahg> and anything you install from the ppa will keep updating
<micahg> anything you don't will you whatever is at 500
<mac_v> this is soooooo useful , i was always switching ppa on and off for testing!
<micahg> yep, this eliminates that
<micahg> you can add as many as you want ot he preferences fil
<mac_v> so basically i have to check the name in the apt cache policy and set the prefs , absolute beauty
<mac_v> micahg: about the cursor bug , which component do i file it in... shall i just file it in general? since it affect several things
<mac_v> 3 as of now
<mac_v> asac: are you sure its product core and not firefox? i cant reproduce it in thunderbird
<mac_v> the cursor works correctly in thunderbird
<asac> mac_v: i had folks complaining that if they drag drop mails over long folder lists
<asac> that a folder furthe above gets highlighted
<asac> felt similar
<asac> mac_v: in any case ... use core layout text forms
<mac_v> asac: oh folder , yeah
<asac> mac_v: Core -> Layout:Text is a good starting point i guess
<mac_v> i see it , its the same , i was just testing with text
<asac> mac_v: anyway. i am not sure where to put it. so start with text and mention in bug that you see something similar in thunderbird
<asac> someone will guide you then
<mac_v> ok , asac do you have the lp bug# for thunderbird? i'll link that too
<asac> mac_v: no ... someone showed that to me directly
<asac> mac_v: poke launchpad ;)
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> there probably is a bug i didnt see
<mac_v> asac: found it \o/ Bug #403325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403325 in thunderbird "drag and drop to local folders is offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403325
<micahg1> asac: yeah, I commented on that TB bug, but TB bugs are separate anyways
<micahg1> that's what mozilla told me
<mac_v> micahg1: so for upstream , i should file seperate bugs for thunderbird and firefox ? or just in core will do?
<mac_v> just 1 in core
<micahg1> mac_v: separate
<mac_v> hmm...
<asac> mac_v: so file a new bug for firefox against the commponent i said and also mention the tbird launchpad bug
<asac> based on what they say open a new one or just link the launchpad one to the firefox bug (which is a core bug in mozilla)
<micahg1> asac: when I asked in the #firefox channel, they said to file separately in TB
<asac> micahg1: my suggestion is to not file it against tb until a real core developer looks at the firefox bug
<asac> micahg: please CC :reed
<asac> he is busy, but he usually still CCs the right ones (if you metnion its ubuntu)
<micahg> ah, ok, you want to make sure it's a real bug first :)
<asac> micahg: no. i dont want to file a tbird bug until we know its not a dupe of the core -> layout bug we are now filing for firefox
<asac> i am sure its related
<asac> and tbird folks will not able to fix it anyway
 * mac_v confused :(
<micahg> asac: well, even if it's a dupe, they would have to patch separately
<asac> mac_v: you just file your firefox bug against core -> layout text forms and mention the tbird problem
<asac> micahg: no
<asac> if its a core bug its a core bug
<micahg> no?  I thought they run a separate version of xulrunner?
<asac> micahg: they need to have the source ... but its the same code
<asac> you just cannot link against the system xulrunner
<micahg> right, but I thought they already had their core snapshot for TB3
<asac> thunderbird is basically just the mailnews/ and mail/ tree in mozilla-central
<asac> firefox is browser/
<asac> toolkit is toolkit/
<asac> most of the rest is core
<asac> micahg: tb3 is using the 1.9.1 branch
<asac> so we fix it in core trunk
<micahg> ah, so this would be fixed in trunk and then the patch would be backported to TB3
<asac> then we need to request landing there for firefox anyway
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: not to tb3
<asac> to mozilla-1.9.1 branch
<micahg> hmm
<asac> tb3 pulls in that branch
<micahg> so why would htey tell me to file a different bug for TB
<micahg> I thought it was like you're telling me
<asac> micahg: because they gave the standard answer
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: who replied?
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> (11:06:08 PM) micah: do you keep firefox and thunderbird bugs separate even if they're the same symptom?
<micahg> (11:07:41 PM) JonathanS: yes, different product
<asac> dont know him
<asac> so #firefox is like #ubuntu ... user support
<asac> there is a special channel for this
<asac> but i forgot
<micahg> #qa?
<asac> you might want to ask on #developers where to ask for right components if you forward ubuntu bugs
<asac> or ask on #developers and if they will complain if they think its off-topic ;)
<micahg> ah, that seems to be an unpulished channel on irc.mozilla.org
<asac> too bad reed isnt here ;)
<asac> #developers is the big channel
<asac> like #ubuntu-devel
<micahg> ok
 * micahg kept jumping in #qa to ask questions
<asac> micahg: for this issue i would just ask on #developers if they have a clue what this might be and where to file it against
<asac> its odd enough to ask there ;)
<asac> tell them its in karmic. i think its a gtk related regression
<micahg> can mac_v do it?  I need to get a few things done at the office here
<micahg> otherwise I can do it over the weekend
<mac_v> micahg: i'm now searching for dupes , I'll inform you if i report it :)
<mac_v> ^oh my face got cut !
<asac> micahg: you are doing more bug work all the time so it would be more beneficial for you to do that
<asac> mac_v: should just file a bug
<asac> you can ask later if thats the right compnonet or if someone has an idea there
<asac> so they get to know you ;)
 * mac_v wonders why he got into this mess!
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> mac_v: hehe. so if you dont find anything. file against the component i mentioned. and you are done
<asac> just follow up if something happens
<asac> ;)
<micahg> ok, I'll do that
<mac_v> micahg: huh ? you'll file it? ok  thanx :)
<micahg> no, you file
<asac> mac_v: no. he will take care
<micahg> I'll follow up :)
<mac_v> oh
<asac> that it gets proper upstream attention
<asac> and gets moved against right component etc. ;)
<mac_v> ok no probs :)
<asac> mac_v: you can also do all that but i guess you want to stay out of that ;)
<mac_v> yeah , too much to deal with , i have other bugs waiting :)
<asac> right. so file it good and then you are good ... just drop the upstream bug id in launchpad and move on
<mac_v> sure :)
<andv> asac, back
<andv> asac, any news?
<asac> no. but soon
<asac> bdrung: there?
<andv> asac, ok :)
<asac> bdrung: if you want me to keep you as changelog owner i need you to sign off the current state and close the changelog witha release commit. i will then sponsor it to debian
<asac> i think we should call it an end now. and maybe work on 0.16 for a last karmic update
<asac> ;)
<asac> if we really have urgent stuff to do
<mac_v> asac: i'm compelled to tag the bug major severity , > since a major feature is broken, or is it just a normal severity ?
<asac> mac_v: did i say that i see that too?
<mac_v> no... i'm asking
<asac> mark it high
<asac> its a bad UI glitch
<mac_v> ok :)
<mac_v> sheesh ! https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511955
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 511955 in Layout: Text "Incorrect cursor positioning , while using drag and drop" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> asac: micahg could you confirm the bug ^
<mac_v> did i do it correctly ? reporting on gnome bugzilla is sooo much easier
<micahg> mac_v, looks fine
<mac_v> phew
<mac_v> micahg: just a reminder , asac was saying something about forwarding the bug to "reed"
<micahg> yeah
<fta> jcastro, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-6.png
<fta> jcastro, sorry for the delay
<fta> jcastro, please use a copy, mine is volatile (.../tmp/)
<jcastro> no worries, thanks!
<fta> jcastro, todays #, http://paste.ubuntu.com/257135/
<jcastro> fta: got an example of a bug filed upstream that got spammed by users with meaningless data?
<jcastro> (I'm writing about the plusses and minuses of easily available dailies)
<jcastro> that /bin/sh one probably
<fta> yep
<dtchen> jcastro: (sometimes upstreams don't see much value in dailies. e.g., i chatted with lennart (of pulseaudio) early in the karmic dev cycle, and he didn't find much use for them)
<jcastro> dtchen: yeah I am blogging about that in a minute. :D
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9007
<fta> jcastro, ^^ #32
<jcastro> perfect
<fta> jcastro, it was never something i did, i just had to find the error & fix it to close the debate
<jcastro> nod
<fta> and the fix is still only in ubuntu
<jcastro> fta: let me mail you a draft, I want to make sure I get it right
<fta> ok
<fta> jcastro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/257147/
<fta> not sure how the debian popcon is representative though
<jcastro> nod
<fta> seems we have leaks
<jcastro> leaks?
<fta> transfuges?
<fta> people from one distro using repos from the other
<fta> for ex, we have some iceweasel in ubuntu
<fta> they have some firefox
<fta> well, it's outside of the scope
<andv> asac, you have to wait bdrung for uploading 0.15?
<jcastro> oh right right
<jcastro> fta: so what do you think about the draft, any issues?
<fta> jcastro, just read it, all good
 * jcastro would like to post it soonish so he can drink beer and be done
<jcastro> woo!
<fta> jcastro, instead of the ripps branches, maybe point the ppa
<jcastro> ok
<fta> jcastro, "So if you're a project who is already in launchpad"  hmm
<fta> missing word?
<jcastro> fixed and posted, thanks!
<micahg> fta: I see Namoroka is named now
<fta> yep
<micahg> cool
<BUGabundo> olá
<BUGabundo> asac: FYI last night daily has 3G MM working :)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19987  not sure what i should do about that
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> BUGabundo, yop
<fta> rickspencer3, any idea what i should do regarding http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19987 ? seems to be an ubuntu desktop choice making other upstream unhappy
<fta> bug 220765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220765 in xdg-utils "xdg-open should use xdg-mime instead of run-mailcap when no DE detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220765
<bdrung> asac: i am back
<asac> bdrung: got what i wrote?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> asac: how long are you awake today?
<bdrung> s/are/will/
<asac> bdrung: not sure.
<bdrung> asac: if you give me 10 minutes, i could change the xpi:Depends sorting
<asac> if you dont add more, but just sign-off/release commit, i can also upload tomorow
<asac> bdrung: is that required?
<asac> what bug does that address?
<bdrung> asac: currently it is sorted alphabetically (e.g. abrowser | firefox | iceweasel)
<bdrung> asac: but something like firefox-3.5 | firefox-3.0 | iceweasel | abrowser would be better, wouldn't it?
<bdrung> asac: what was the command for sign-off/releasing?
<bdrung> i have bumped the Standards-Version to 3.8.3 and sort the build-depends (cosmetic)
<bdrung> asac: there is no bug opened for that, but if you have nothing installed of it, the first fitting dependency is used. on ubuntu the latest firefox should be installed and on debian iceweasel
<fta> asac, any idea about the xdg-open thing?
<e-jat> fta, if i already --enable-plugins for chromium .. then the flash doesnt work :( previously work well .. lately it failed to show the flash :( .. should i purge then reinstall ? i already try to clean the cache seem it still not work :(
<fta> e-jat, amd64?
<e-jat> i386
<fta> hm
<fta> start in a shell, any message?
<e-jat> fta: wait ..
<fta> is it listed in about:plugins ?
<e-jat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257186/
<e-jat> i think i get something in about:plugins ..
<bdrung> asac: the patch for the changed sorting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257189/
<bdrung> asac: for adblock-plus it would be xpi:Depends=firefox-3.6 | firefox-3.5 | firefox-3.0 | iceweasel | abrowser-3.6 | abrowser-3.5 | iceape | seamonkey | icedove | thunderbird-3.0 | conkeror | prism
<fta> firefox-3.7 too
<fta> abrowser-3.[0567]
<bdrung> fta: do you have more suggestions?
<asac> bdrung: i dont think we need this worting.
<asac> sorting
<bdrung> asac: why not?
<asac> at least i dont understand why it should be sorted in which way
<asac> so lets not do it for this upload
<e-jat> fta : http://imagebin.ca/view/5APf7TN.html
<bdrung> asac: my ideas: listing the prefered app first (e.g. firefox before abrowser) and sorting it descending (e.g. firefox-3.5 before firefox-3.0)
<fta> e-jat, i just tried, mine is broken too, i'm quite sure it was still working yesterday
<e-jat> owh ...
<asac> bdrung: i dont think thats what we want.
<bdrung> asac: why not?
<asac> because that order is random too
<bdrung> asac: so sorting it alphabetical is better?
<asac> firefox-3.6 is wrong to be before 3.5
<asac> bdrung: i dont want to replace something that is wrong with something that is still wrong ;)
<e-jat> its ok then .. it mean im not the only one :)
<bdrung> asac: would there a sorting which would be correct?
<asac> its not understood. thats why i think we dont want to do anything atm
<asac> it probably needs manual tweaking by distro/release etc.
<bdrung> asac: not understood?
<asac> its not understood what we want
<asac> to address the sorting issue
<bdrung> ok
<bdrung> then i will only add firefox-3.7 and remove abrowser-3.0. is this ok?
<asac> bdrung: keep abrowser-3.0
<asac> its a bug that it doesnt exist
<bdrung> asac: but the package never exists
<bdrung> ok
<asac> yes. thats a bug
<asac> i have to figure what to do about that first ;)
<asac> might as well be that it goes away
<bdrung> so only adding firefox-3.7 and abrowser-3.7
<asac> do we have toolkit@mozilla.org?
<asac> then it also needs a new xulrunner i guess
<bdrung> packages_toolkit@mozilla.org := xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.2
<asac> yes
<fta> 1.9.3
<asac> right
<asac> so those three
<bdrung> asac, fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257197/
<asac> and for 0.16 we need to understand how to configure behaviour
<asac> in a way tha addresses the sorting issue and the ever growing package number
<bdrung> asac: the dh 7 bug should be delayed to 0.16?
<fta> who requested dh 7?
<bdrung> fta: some people do not like cdbs.
<bdrung> fta: that's why it would be nice if you can use xpi.mk with simple dh 7
<fta> looks painful to me
<bdrung> fta: it should be simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/257198/
<fta> maybe move most of xpi.mk to xpi-core and include it in 2 xpi files, 1 for cdbs (xpi.mk, for legacy) and the other for dh
<bdrung> but it did not work
<fta> yep, but i don't know dh enough to help here
<bdrung> fta: the optimum would be if someone could write a dh 7 perl plugin. then it would be a two liner:
<bdrung> %:
<bdrung>     dh --with xpi $@
<asac___>   * Use run-mailcap for generic xdg-open support.
<asac___> 00:49 < bdrung> asac, fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257197/
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> and for 0.16 we need to understand how to configure behaviour
<asac___> 00:49 < asac> in a way tha addresses the sorting issue and the ever growing package number
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> seems ok
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> what about iceweasel?
<asac___> 00:50 < asac> oh missed it ;)
<asac___> 00:52 < asac> fta: the back sounds not so good
<asac___> 00:53 < asac> so xdg-utils is in sync with debian
<asac___> 00:54 < asac> debian bug 484602
<ubottu> Debian bug 484602 in xdg-utils "xdg-utils: xdg-open does not open HTTP URL" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/484602
<asac___> 00:55 < asac___>   * Use run-mailcap for generic xdg-open support.
<bdrung> asac: the dh 7 bug should be delayed to 0.16?
<bdrung> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257198/
<fta> asac___, ??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-22
<bdrung> asac___: what was the command for sign-off/releasing?
<asac___> fta: the bug sounds ...
<asac___> fta: so yeah. when i am back from holiday i will try to get that in
<fta> asac___, "No, Debian's fine. This is only in Ubuntu."
<asac___> fta: run-mailcap.diff comes from debian
<asac___> whether they are fine or not is nothing i said ;)
<fta> it's the last comment in the bug
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19987
<fta> asac___, ^^ we have a sync from debian so i don't understand
<asac___> yes
<asac___> commented
<asac> fta: anyway. i think the xdg-mime > mailcup-run > BROWSER approach is something worth considering; one would have to do some research though how that is behaving in non DE environments etc.
<asac> but most likely its just the right approach to do both
<fta> ok
<bdrung> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts/version-0.15/+merge/10558
<bdrung> asac: i removed the 0.15 tag
<fta> asac, isn't "foo Depends bar (= ${binary:Version})" enough to make sure that foo and bar are always in sync? (foo is arch, bar is all-arch)
<fta> hm, if amd64 is built 1st, a user can upgrade the browser without the lang packs still waiting for the i386 build to complete.. i should add a conflict there
<bdrung> asac: also uploaded to mentors: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/m/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts_0.15.dsc
<asac> fta: i think thats not always the case
<asac> think about you depending on a arch all package from a any package
<asac> and you do a binary NMU ... the arch package would not be updated most likely
<asac> bdrung: so pull does not work ;)
<asac> let me try to branch locally first ;)
<bdrung> pull does not work?
<asac> not in a bound branch
<asac> i did pull --local now
<asac> launchpad seems to be problematic ;)
<asac> now trying to push ;)
<asac> ok that worked
<asac> maybe bzr now opens concurrent connections when pulling multiple revisions into a bound branch
<fta> asac, bin nmu, looks like debian to me
<asac> yes
<asac> but we use the same techniques in most cases
<asac> at lesat if someone ask: "is this enough ..." ;)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19694
<fta> i have: chromium-browser-l10n depends on chromium-browser (= ${binary:Version})
<asac> bdrung: uploaded
<fta> even if the bug doesn't look ubuntu to me, i realize now I have a race, so i need a conflict, or a break in chromium-browser
<fta> or something
<bdrung> thanks
<fta> (imho, you're releasing m-d too fast)
<asac> fta: i wanted to get this up before holiday ;)
<asac> ... also ... release fast and often ;)
<asac> and both debian and ubuntu ard not yet approaching release ;)
<micahg> asac: I introduced myself to the Developers :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> micahg: seems they like you ;)
<fta> asac, so?
<micahg> asac: I think I can reproduce the bug in Jaunty
<micahg> at least part of it
<asac> good
<asac> so we can rule that out
<asac> fta: on what?
<asac> the depends?
<fta> yes
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257233/ that's today
<fta> it seems to me -l10n could be out of sync
<asac> fta: what do you think is the problem of the bug?
<asac> the packages not being forced to the right version?
<fta> the l10n not from the same build as the browser
<asac> ok you think they could be. let me see
<asac> fta: is anything run during post/pre scripts?
<asac> some l10n processing/compilation maybe or so?
<fta> no
<asac> then the depends should be enough imo
<fta> what if the amd/lpia builds are done 1st, and a user upgrade?
<asac> fta: maybe its unclear how to grab the right sources? so you dont have the right translations in the source?
<fta> no, the l10n files (which are in fact .grd files) are generated during the build
<asac> were from?
<asac> are the translations in the same directory as the code that uses them?
<fta> yes
<asac> really?
<asac> so i have main.c
<asac> and then i have main.c.grd ?
<fta> no
<asac> and then i have main.c.grd.fr .en .es ;) ?
<asac> yeah
<fta> eg http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/locale_settings.grd
<asac> <output filename="locale_settings_ar.rc" type="rc_all" lang="ar" />
<fta> or http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/browser_resources.grd
<asac> where is the input file?
<asac> there are no translated strings either
<asac> hmm there seem to be <message elements
<asac> but those dont look like the translations
<asac> rather like the "default/fallback"
<asac> fta: i wouldnt add the breaks t the l10n package
<asac> the depends alone should prevent it from upgrading chrome-browser without removing -l10n
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/google_chrome_strings_de.xtb
<asac> ok
<asac> i dont know. in worst case its a bug in lzma ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> or the sources were really not in
<asac> sync
<asac> Breaks: chromium-browser (<< 3.0.197.0~svn20090804r22432)
<asac> Replaces: chromium-browser
<asac> do you need this unversioned replaces?
<fta> hm, it was when i split the package
<asac> yeah since you maintain everything from same branch you can just make it versioned
<asac> << WHATEVERVERSIONYOUDIDTHEMIGRATION
<asac> anyway. i would hope thats not the problem (though you should consider it)
<fta> so the same as the breaks
<asac> so i would triple check that the sources i used are really what they expect them to be and ask the submitter to submit information about package verions etc.
<fta> eh?
<asac> how sure are you that the strings that are wrong for the french guy were/are really right in the sources?
<asac> identifying how those are different might help
<asac> if they are really daily changes then it might be a pointer to investigate further ;)
<fta> he pasted rpm with 2 different versions
<fta> the rpm seems to be repacks from my debs
<fta> -s
<asac> yeah so an eventual version diff because of arch all/any can be ruled out
<asac> which probably mean that the packaging is maybe missing some pieces?
<asac> fta: try to force the same dailies
<asac> and see if it works
<asac> if thats the case then its upstream out-of-sync issue
<asac> which i would think is a likely thing for dailies from trunk ;)
<asac> but i dont know upstream translation polices ... nor do i see from the bug how many strings are wrong
<fta> i never experienced this bug myself, i was just trying to figure out if it can happen
<asac> great. i cannot open pngs directly there
<asac> fta: what does the text mean that is in lowest thign?
<asac> that seems to explode the window
<asac> that big button (greyed out)
<asac> avez choisi d'ouvrir automatiquement certain types de fichier ...
<asac> how is "Desktop" called on french desktops?
<asac> if you install it as french from scratch i mean
<asac> do we translate that=
<asac> hmm. they use Download ;)
<asac> but still ... maybe it has something to do with how the french dir name is named
<fta> Desktop is Bureau in french
<fta> from what i understand, the guy said langpack generated with one build are not usable in another build
<fta> but no idea if that's correct
<asac> fta: what do they produce?
<asac> can you check if you can find this overly long string somewhere?
<asac> i doubt that its in the source
<fta> $ file /usr/lib/chromium-browser/locales/fr.pak
<fta> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/locales/fr.pak: data
<asac> looks like a mixup
<fta> comment 4 shows:
<fta> $ rpm -q chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<fta> chromium-browser-4.0.203.0~svn20090818r23670-1.i386
<fta> chromium-browser-l10n-4.0.202.0~svn20090813r23308-1.noarch
<fta> so it's not the same upstream version
<fta> i have no difficulty to understand that it may give bad results
<asac> yes
<asac> it obviously doesnt break if strings are still ok
<asac> question is if out of sync translations often break it
<fta> in #10, he said "OK, it's OK if both program & l10n data are synced, aka the same SVN rev."
<asac> i would hope not
<asac> otherwise they are doing something wrong
<asac> everything worse than gettext would be a step back
<fta> he's doing weird stuff with the package, not our problem, but could we have the same situation with the PPA?
<asac> fta: i really think you should just verify this reall ylong string. maybe its easy to see once you see how and wher that is typed ;)
<asac> fta: no
<asac> we are synched
<asac> the depends should be enough imo
<asac> you need conflicts/replaces only to transition stuff
<fta> $ find . -print0 | xargs -0 grep 'ouvrir automatiquement certains types'
<fta> ./src/chrome/app/resources/generated_resources_fr.xtb:<translation id="724208122063442954">Vous avez choisi d'ouvrir automatiquement certains types de fichiers après leur téléchargement. Vous pouvez changer ces paramètres afin que les fichiers téléchargés ne s'ouvrent pas automatiquement.</translation>
<asac> yeah
<asac> so question is where that is coming from
<asac> check the template used
<fta> $ find . -print0 | xargs -0 grep 724208122063442954 | pastebinit
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257247/
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: whats the english text for that?
<asac> in the source?
<asac> oh those are generated
<asac> is there a similar entry in source?
<fta> this is from a tarball, not from a build
<asac> ok and the english id?
<asac> thats not english ;)
<asac> oops
<asac> i scrolled up ;)
<fta>       <message name="IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO" desc="The information label for the 'Reset always open files' button">
<fta>         You have chosen to open certain file types automatically after downloading. You can clear these settings so that downloaded files don't open automatically.
<fta>       </message>
<asac> yeah. but somehoe the english text in teh screenshot is a different string
<asac> so the ids have a mismatch
<asac> means: they are out of sync in the tree i guess
<asac> i guess the real string is a few before or after ;)
<fta> those 724208122063442954 numbers are coming from somewhere, but no idea from where
<asac> where is IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO mapped to 724208122063442954
<asac> fta: i guess they make up  a number by a scheme or something
<asac> check whatelse is in the proximity of IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO
<asac> or find the string you see in the english screenshot
<asac> the IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO is probably in the proximity there
<fta> http://codereview.chromium.org/165209
<asac> there is not the file i care most
<asac> the one where the IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO was in
<asac>  (Patch set is too large to download)
<asac> i dont see that file
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/
<asac> its not there
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/app/chromium_strings.grd?view=markup
<asac> okm
<asac> <message name="IDS_OPTIONS_DOWNLOADLOCATION_ASKFORSAVELOCATION" desc="The 'Ask for save location before downloading' checkbox label">
<asac>         Ask where to save each file before downloading
<asac>       </message>
<asac>       <message name="IDS_OPTIONS_AUTOOPENFILETYPES_INFO" desc="The inform
<asac> isnt the one above the one that is in the dialog in english?
<asac> ok not
<asac> IDS_FR_CUSTOMIZE_DEFAULT_BROWSER
<asac> so yesw
<asac> cant say more
<asac> execpt that its a out of sync ID
<asac> maybe its because chrome_strings and chromium_strings are out of date?
<asac> out of sync
<asac> with some luck its fixed next time they sync locales ;))
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257255/
<fta> ?
<asac> should be ok
<asac> i dont think you need the breaks because of the depends
<asac> buit tahts in the past anyway
<asac> i would drop those things if nothing was ever released to real archives
<asac> at least after a while
<fta> hm
<fta> jcastro, lol, a browser popcon ;) the comments were not at all what you expected, i guess
<jcastro> heh
<fta> jcastro, i think what he meant at the beginning is that as PPAs are not mirrored, someone from lp/cannonical should have the real numbers, just grep the logs
<jcastro> yeah but I don't
<fta> i's sure want to know too ;)
<fta> 'd
<fta> bug 139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<andv> good morning asac
<andv> you disappeared yesterday evening :)
<BUGabundo> does mozilla fennec run on android?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> tell me you are around :)
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> ola fta
<fta> BUGabundo, he's on holidays for a week
<BUGabundo> bahhhhh
<BUGabundo> who is going to help me now :(
<fta> good time to learn by yourself :)
<fta> like we do ;)
<fta> fennec on android, no way, unless android now allows native apps
<BUGabundo> fta: took me *one* year to figure that NM could _easily_ share a connection, to find out today, I can't make it work out of the box on a jaunty livecd :(
<BUGabundo> fta: it doesn't
<BUGabundo> but I read on the ML (thanks to google)
<BUGabundo> that someone is porting it to the SDK
<fta> then it's a full rewrite, not a port
<BUGabundo> I really would appreciate if you could ping me.... I loose all your replies :)
<fta> grrr, use a real irc client
<BUGabundo> for what?
<BUGabundo> I can very easily read all the channel blober
<BUGabundo> I just get a faster notification if you, fta, nick me :)
<BUGabundo> don't want, don't do it
<BUGabundo> be FREE
<fta> BUGabundo, it's just not natural to me once a discussion has started, and there's no interference
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: how about guessing the files for MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES if this variable is not set?
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I think that sounds good, and should be easy. we could find the files with find command and set the M_X_D_L_F. is that what you had in mind?
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: yes. here is what is needed: MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES ?= $(strip $(shell for f in COPYING LICENSE; do if test -f $$f; then echo $$f; fi; done))
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I think we cannot limit to those two. We need to include subdirectories, and there might be variations (for example license.txt, or something similar)
<Jazzva_> maybe to replace with
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: ok, license.txt should be added.
<bdrung_> but subdirectories?
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I saw those cases :). weave or ubiquity has something like that. It uses some code, not written by the upstream team itself, and they ship license files with that code in subdirectories
<bdrung_> i think we should check the common names
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I agree with that. those three would be just fine, but I think we should also check the subdirectories...
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: ok, then i transform it into a find command
<Jazzva_> for f in `find . -name {file1,file2}` ; do echo $$f ; done
<Jazzva_> yeah :)
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: find -iname copying -o -iname 'license*'
<bdrung_> that should do it
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: ok. if you want, you can add that.
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: or sould we check for 'licence*', too?
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: ok. but maybe we should use the * wildcard. some other extension might use a  file named licenseCheck.js. so, let's restrict to licen{s,c}e{,.txt}
<Jazzva_> s/should/shouldn't/
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: yes, that's better. the command looks now like: find * -iname copying -o -iname licen[sc]e -o -iname licen[se]e.txt
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I think that's ok. just replace [se] in the last part with [sc] :)
<bdrung_> ups, yes :)
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: here you are: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts/mxdlf
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: brb, phone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-23
<Jazzva_> bdrung_: I'm back, but I'll go back to sleep in a few minutes. I'll review the code (the other part of the merge) on Monday. Is it backward-compatible?
<bdrung_> Jazzva_: yes, it should. i will go to sleep, too.
<Jazzva_> oh, good. Then I suppose we will merge it soon.
<Jazzva_> I'm off. Good night :)
<gnomefreak> bdrung: i just approved your membership request
<bdrung> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> bdrung: np
<gnomefreak> bdrung: do you have the link to the NEW query?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: NEW query?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: uploaded packages that are waiting for push to archives
<bdrung> for debian or ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu
<bdrung> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<gnomefreak> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> np
<fta> gnomefreak: membership is supposed to be discussed with the whole team 1st
<gnomefreak> fta: when did this start?
<fta> for m-t, always, at least since i'm working here, 2007
<fta> it's not that i don't want bdrung in, but it should not happen when asac is on holidays
<bdrung> i can wait till he is back
<gnomefreak> me approving him wont be a problem
<gnomefreak> i will talk to asac about it nexxt month
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hi , could you help me with a small grub kernel setting stuff?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i doubt it but ask anyway
<gnomefreak> i cant get anything done damnit
<mac_v>  how to set kernel parameter radeon.modeset=1 , in grub2? this is not something i have done  ,  the kernel setting mentioned in comment #7 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23386
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23386 in Driver/Radeon "Artifacts with cairo dock 2.0 [openGL]" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> mac_v: that im not sure of with grub2
 * gnomefreak brb before i hurt something
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-23
<Adri2000> hi everyone
<Adri2000> could anyone telle me what's is blocking bug #532232 ? are we just missing someone to create the package or is there something else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532232 in lightning-sunbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] Please update lightning extension to version 1.0 for use with Thunderbird 3 (affects: 62) (dups: 4) (heat: 357)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532232
<Adri2000> s/telle/tell/
 * gnomefreak tries tb31
<gnomefreak> yay it works agin
<gnomefreak> it seems it wants to work only when it feels like
<gnomefreak> i cant get tb31 daily to open again. it worked once this morning
<Adri2000> so noone knows what's the status of the lightning package? :o
<gnomefreak> it is on our to do list atm
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a lot of time to put into it anymore.
<gnomefreak> right now we are working on landing tb31 and ff4 into Maverick
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: thunderbird-3.1 worked once this morning but it hasnt worked since than
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^^
<chrisccoulson> Adri2000, that's actually on my list this week
<Adri2000> chrisccoulson: great news :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: no FF4 in maverick
<micahg> gnomefreak: TB 3.1 is in maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, they have the fix for xul20 FTBFS upstream, hopefully it'll land today
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<gnomefreak> micahg: we are not getting ff4 in Maverick?
<gnomefreak> i was ina  pissy mood and aim starts when i log into windows
<gnomefreak> damn
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it'll be in natty
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<micahg> gnomefreak: they're not even feature frozen yet, so there was no way to port all the apps
<gnomefreak> i thought FF was last week but i dont remember. once tb3.1 starts working i will know for sure
<micahg> gnomefreak: it'll be in the firefox-stable PPA though, we'll have a firefox-next PPA as well soon
<micahg> gnomefreak: our FF was 10 days ago
<gnomefreak> maybe that is it
 * chrisccoulson craps whip on micahg from smallfoot
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<micahg> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you take a quick look at the debdiff in bug 614912
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614912 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Fix description after 10.1.53.64ubuntu2 update (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614912
<micahg> tumbleweed can upload, but I just want to be sure the changes I made are ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that looks ok
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling enigmail is causing tb31 no start issue
<gnomefreak> micahg: after running tb31 in -safe-mode than close than tb31 works fine out of safemode
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, which one are you running?
<gnomefreak> micahg: daily
<micahg> which daily?
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb31
 * micahg needs fta to come back to fix thunderbird
<gnomefreak> engimal from your PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, it's missing the symlink patch, was hoping fta would come back...
<gnomefreak> ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll add it
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok i ddidnt know if you knew is all
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, added
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<gnomefreak> still need to build
<gnomefreak> there is no way to run in debug mode at least --help doesnt list it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm guessing if we added some symlink magic it wouldn't be enough, for pyxpcom, right?
<chrisccoulson> probably not. we should avoid installing things in to application directories if we can
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I would say have pyxpcom install in its own dir and xulrunner can manage the symlinks to itself
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that would work would it? that would imply that xulrunner would need to have some knowledge about pyxpcom wouldn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> maybe we can create a pyxpcom trigger
<fta> bug 529242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser (Mandriva) (and 4 other projects) "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 98)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, ^^ any idea if it's still wanted in lucid? maverick?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's not fixed in ubuntu yet?
<fta> chrisccoulson, that's my question.. i have a workaround in ch, but is it still needed?
<micahg> fta: can you update thunderbird to be 3.1 and drop thunderbird 3.1 from the bot?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'll need to check, it's not obvious to me whether it really was fixed in openjdk-6 or not
<fta> chrisccoulson, if openjdk still builds the plugin with libxul, the workaround is still needed
<fta> iirc, maverick should be ok, but no idea for lucid
<micahg> yeah, Lucid and past version were updated past 1.8-4
<Dimmuxx> openjdk doesn't work in chrome in lucid if that's what you wanted to know
<Dimmuxx> or hmm maybe it does now
<Dimmuxx> It's listed in about:plugins in chrome beta at least
<Dimmuxx> -e+ium
<fta> i have the workaround in all PPAs, but not in the official repos, i wanted feedbacks i never got, and as last resort, i planed to ship it in the next stable version, which appeared 2/3 days ago
<fta> ok, i'll keep it until v6 lands, it's no big deal
<fta> chrisccoulson, do i still need to file bugs to upgrade chromium?
<fta> .. filing bugs for myself is just pointless
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we've got a problem since TB now tries to load system libmoon and libmoon is broke
<jdstrand> fta: chrisccoulson is talking with the TB about this. he should be the one to respond
<fta> jdstrand, i have 5.0.375.127~r55887 ready, minus this bugid. http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/08/stable-channel-update_19.html
<fta> lots of High/Critical..
<chrisccoulson> one second, on a call right now
<jdstrand> fta: imo you should file a bug, put it in the changelog, then provide me with lucid-security packages and we can upload like usual. if we get TB approval before 7 days, we can then just push to lucid-security without waiting
<fta> grr
<fta> too bad 'bzr tags' is not apt sorted
<chrisccoulson> fta - we'll have to use the existing process for chromium until we get sign-off from the TB to allow us to change that
<chrisccoulson> (although the current discussion is encouraging)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the next step is actually, whether it's something that they discuss at the next TB meeting
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand might know what happens next ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, hm, upstream wants gyp 810 for the stable channel, lucid has 805
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I don't specifically. you could send an email asking? I imagine it will be at the next meeting
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, i'll do that then
<chrisccoulson> fta - we'll just have to update gyp as well then. nothing else in the archive uses it does it?
<fta> nope
<fta> at least, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> that should be ok to update then
<fta> bug 622823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622823 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "5.0.375.127~r55887 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622823
<chrisccoulson> fta - what was the openjdk workaround for chromium?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look like the openjdk plugin is linking against libxul anymore
<fta> chrisccoulson, LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<fta> too late
<fta> at last, it will auto-close the bug for next time ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's working without the workaround now
<fta> chrisccoulson, where should i close gyp? lucid-proposed? -updates?
<fta> ok, used lucid-proposed. i guess i should upload myself then
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.127~r55887-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<jdstrand> fta: sweet, thanks :)
<fta> jdstrand, details in bug 622823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622823 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "5.0.375.127~r55887 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622823
 * jdstrand nods
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why on earth is moonlight suddenly crashing thunderbird and firefox :/
<fta> Bug 622856
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622856 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium crash when moonlight-plugin-chromium is installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622856
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - interesting, this is also crashing thunderbird and firefox
<chrisccoulson> it hasn't changed recently though :/
<chrisccoulson> weird weird weird. it crashes in the openjdk plugin when moonlight is installed
<chrisccoulson> so, my initial speculation on bug 621563 might be correct
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621563 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV in __static_initialization_and_destruction_0 () (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621563
 * chrisccoulson wonders if moonlight corrupts environ
<chrisccoulson> valgrind to the rescue
<fta> maybe link the two bugs
<chrisccoulson> wow, valgrind + firefox = pain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that why we have so many memory leaks?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so, but running most things in valgrind is pretty painful ;)
<micahg> fta: is the thunderbird bot change ok?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, firefox-4.0-dbg has no symbols in it :/
<fta> micahg, what did you do to the branches?
<micahg> fta: updated thunderbird to 3.1
<micahg> so we don't need thunderbird-3.1 anymore
<micahg> 3.0 will be dropped soon
<micahg> and I'll prepare a thunderbird-trunk branch soon
<fta> so thunderbird.head is 3.1 now?
<micahg> fta: cirrect
<micahg> and it uploaded the stable version, I don't jnow why
<fta> done then
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> can't delete, lp times out, as usual
<micahg> fta: don't worry leave it for now, I think thunderbird will FTBFS tonight anyways
<micahg> I'll fix that in the morning and then delete
<micahg> fta: we're moving more towards a channel model for the dailies and PPAs, firefox-trunk, firefox-next, firefox, same for TB
<fta> k
<micahg> rsavoye: are there any tests on gnash CPU usage vs Flash?
<rsavoye> nothing official
<rsavoye> my own tests show it's usually better than Adobe by a small factor
<rsavoye> I plan to focus on performance over the next few months if I can find funding for it
<micahg> rsavoye: k, thanks
<Dimmuxx> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/gnash-088-claims-to-support-all-youtube.html
<rsavoye> yes, it should
<rsavoye> Dimmuxx: having written the release announcement myself :-)
<Dimmuxx> ah ;)
<Dimmuxx> vaapi seems to work on 720p at least
<rsavoye> only if you build with a recent ffmpeg
<rsavoye> my tests have 720p in Chromium running at under 30% cpu load
<rsavoye> the problem being it only works for mpeg4
<Dimmuxx> h264
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think the packaging for 4.0 is good enough to make the beta PPA yet?
<Dimmuxx> it looks like maverick won't have vaapi support for ironlake :/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - nearly, but there's still a few things which don't work (such as system-wide preferences)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that a heavily used feature?
<chrisccoulson> i should probably fix the build to ensure that our customized preferences are rolled in to the omni.jar at build time
<chrisccoulson> that's the only thing we really need to fix i think
<Dimmuxx> Is it decided yet what will happen once 4.0 final is out? Will lucid and maverick get it direct or will they stay on 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, they will stay on 3.6 until it approaches EOL
<micahg> Dimmuxx: it will be in Natty
<Dimmuxx> natty?
<Dimmuxx> ah next ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's maverick+1
<rsavoye> Dimmuxx: the vaapi support is there now for people to play with, but we figure it'll be the next release of most distros before the base packages are distributed
<micahg> Dimmuxx: it'll get into the stable PPA hopefully at upstream release
<rsavoye> there are PPAs for libva, etc... on launchpad you can use
<Dimmuxx> rsavoye: Doesn't libva need to be updated?
<rsavoye> it's still unreleased
<rsavoye> so I build my own debs for the Gnash repository
<Dimmuxx> intel have released if offically
<Dimmuxx> I was talking about vaapi support in other apps like vlc etc
<rsavoye> once you install libva and vdpau-video, it works good on lucid and maverick
<Dimmuxx> micahg: great, that's what I wanted to hear :)
<Dimmuxx> rsavoye: not on ironlake
<Dimmuxx> libva 1.0.3+ is needed fot that afaik
<rsavoye> I'll be working on OMAP and OpenGLES support in the near future, which probably makes more sense
<Dimmuxx> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/h264.html
<rsavoye> the other problem with vaapi is it requires ffmpeg, which most distros don't ship
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so no more dropping rdepends I guess...that should be ok, we're at about 20 now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to check later on moonlight to see if it's linked against libxul
<micahg> dpm: were you waiting for an answer from me on something?
<dpm> hi micahg, no, I don't think so, why is that?
<micahg> dpm: I remember owing you an answer for something...
<dpm> micahg, I'm not sure, but I'm sure It'll come back :) The last thing I was doing related to ff or thunderbird were the translations of the .desktop files, but I think those are nearly all sorted
<dpm> you or someone else from the team committed them, IIRC
<micahg> dpm: oh, upstream for the .desktop files...we're the upstream :)
<dpm> ah, right, yeah, I was asking that some days ago... thanks :)
<micahg> dpm: so just file bugs against teh distro packages and we'll make sure they get included as soon as possible
<dpm> cool
<dpm> strange that mozilla don't have .desktop files upstream and let each distro have their own...
<micahg> dpm: mozilla 296568
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 296568 in Shell Integration "Firefox should have a firefox.desktop file for Linux builds" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296568
<dpm> nice, thanks micahg :)
<micahg> dpm: I wonder how much it would help if we did that though
<dpm> micahg, what do you mean, if it would be helpful to have centralized upstream .desktop files?
<micahg> dpm: I'm wondering if it's something we should try to fix and upstream or just wait for them to do it (i.e. if it's a large benefit for us, maybe try to tackle it next cycle)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how hard to write SC plugins?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure, i've not looked at the plugin API yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that might be better than writing our own tool for our PPAs
<dpm> micahg, I think it should be "nice to have", as it would be more efficient to have a unique place to have the desktop files rather than every distro shipping their copies, but I'm not sure how much of a big benefit could be to us. We've already have the translations and they are working, and I'm sure there are other higher priorities. I might just add a comment on the upstream bug to see if someone might be interested.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: besides lightning, anything else we have to do before beta freeze?
 * micahg wants to try to update mediatomb, but is unsure if there will be time
 * micahg also needs to update gnome-shell to not need a rebuild...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - lightning is the main one. i wouldn't worry too much about gnome-shell, as that can be done closer to release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will you have time, or do you want me to try
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to do it this week, but i need to get crash reporting working first
<chrisccoulson> it seems breakpad doesn't work on ubuntu because of the ptrace restrictions :(
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to fix that atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there were instructions for overriding in the original email
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've just seen a patch for the KDE crash reporter, which seems to do what i want
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out breakpad now ;)
<micahg> k, I can try a quick look tonight when I get home, I'll grab the thunderbird packaging and see if I can get a tarball to build for lightning...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-24
<jk-> hi
<micahg> jk-: hi, I was about to head out, you need something?
<jk-> micahg: no, nothing specific :)
<micahg> k
<jk-> was just install firefox-4.0 via the PPA and thought I'd drop in and say hi :)
<jk-> s/install/installing/
<micahg> k, well, I'll be back in a bit
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, why doesn't evolution do real email notifications? i mean, like gwibber or empathy.
<fta> do i have to use the old mail-notification package to do that?
<fta> well, i can't, it does its own mailbox work
<chrisccoulson> fta, i'm not sure if that was part of the original design specification, or whether it's because of a limitation in evolution
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't involved with that ;)
<fta> i see you were involved in bug 332767 a while ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 332767 in mail-notification (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Message popups do not pay attention to notification daemon capabilities (affects: 31) (dups: 5) (heat: 158)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332767
<fta> but this package is not what i want, i tested it in the past, i need something inside evo
<fta> a counter in the app indicator and a green envelope is not enough
<fta> funny to see that one of the reasons chromium has been rejected from une is it's "bigger than firefox"
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13189462 2010-08-24 09:27 chromium-browser_7.0.504.0~svn20100824r57134-0ubuntu1~ucd1_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10302726 2010-08-24 12:09 firefox-4.0-core_4.0~b5~hg20100824r51302+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    75544 2010-08-24 12:09 firefox-4.0-branding_4.0~b5~hg20100824r51302+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3089818 2010-08-24 12:09 firefox-4.0_4.0~b5~hg20100824r51302+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb
<fta> *sigh*
<micahg> fta: firefox 4 isn't going in
<fta> i compared trunk for both
<fta> boouh, shouldn't have restarted my desktop
<micahg> right, but what about lpbvpx and gyp
<micahg> *libvpx
<fta> gyp is a build-dep
<fta> libvpx is system wide
<fta> and the codecs are ~500kb
<fta> the -extra flavor
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need to upload the fix for bug 559154 now or can we just upload that with 3.6.9?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559154 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "KDE users installing Firefox from archive don't know about kmozillahelper (affects: 2) (heat: 38)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559154
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what do we actually need to change in the packaging?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just add an or
<micahg> firefox-kde-support | kmozillahelper in suggests
<micahg> so the dailies still work
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i might have to do another 3.6.8 upload once i've got the crash reporter working properly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so should I just add to .head tonight?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also bug 606728 needs an upload to maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606728 in ubufox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "about:home always gets redirected to http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/ (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606728
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll look at that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> micahg - or you could do that ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can do it tonight if you want
<micahg> but what about firefox-kde-support?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we might need to branch for maverick then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, from Thursday on we need an 2 acks to upload, so if we're going to do it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: with all the fixes in there, I think maybe we should branch...unless we're sure 3.6.9 will get in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, we should have the apparmor fixes in for beta, no?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we should get those in
<micahg> so, should I throw in the firefox-kde-support fix to .head now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free to commit them now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: done, if ubufox isn't upload to maverick by tonight, I'll take care of it when I get home
<micahg> I wonder if prism is worth an update, I'll have to review the changes
<micahg> I need to fix the FTBFS first :)
<micahg> I"m going to try to update mediatomb on my way in to $WORK
<chrisccoulson> excellent, we have debug symbols for the daily builds again :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mediatomb update went well this time, if it builds, I'll request FFe
<gnomefreak> would a full email box cause tb to give a wrong username/passphrase errors?
<gnomefreak> gmail^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk, I would think not, but...
<gnomefreak> micahg: this just started no more than 15minutes ago and it has not changed on either end. this isnt the first time and it is kind of annoying
<micahg> \o/ mediatomb builds
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-25
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the initial builds for sept 7 have been tagged, but I'm still following up with upstream about whether or not we need an NSPR bump
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool. but we still need NSS don't we?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that landed for 192
<micahg> nspr landed with it, but it might not be needed
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll get that sponsored to maverick tomorrow
<micahg> and for Firefox it really doesn't matter
<micahg> since we use bundled libs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'll just push 3.6.9+build1 to maverick tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> hopefully with working breakpad!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'd rather not'
<chrisccoulson> really?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that'll be the build on the beta CD most likely
<micahg> if there's a problem, what do we do/
<micahg> it's a catch 22
<micahg> if we upload, it might be secure but broke
<micahg> if we don't it'll work, but will be vulnerable
<chrisccoulson> the freeze is 1 week, and we can still use some of that period to fix blockers for the beta
<chrisccoulson> (if anything went wrong)
<chrisccoulson> the only issue with waiting is that we'll unfreeze only a few days before 3.6.9 is meant to be released
<chrisccoulson> and then there will be a huge backlog of builds to contend with too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, well, we can get in security PPA and build now :)
<micahg> and get the other stuff in maverick and not risk a broken build on the CD
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can for the other releases. i want to switch on the crash reporter for the lucid update though, so i need to speak to jdstrand first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: beta has much higher uptake than the alpha milestones, so I think we should be safe with the build that works
 * sebner waves
<sebner> Since a few days firefox (maverick) isn't displaying external youtube videos. A fresh profile fixes the issue but I'm wondering how to move my history/bookmarks/cookies from the old to the new profile
<Steelynose> firefox 3.6.3 and thunderbird 3.0.6 in lucid abort execution of /etc/[firefox|thunderbird]/pref/[firefox|thunderbird].js when there is a call line like 'var userName = getenv("USER");'
<Steelynose> where should such configurations be put at?
<Steelynose> sorry wgron version for firefox, should be 3.6.8
<chrisccoulson> Steelynose, no, you can't do that. what are you actually trying to do?
<Steelynose> I'm trying to preset mail accounts in thunderbird, for which I need the user's login which is available through the environment variable "USER"
<chrisccoulson> those files are specifically for setting preferences, you can't do anything else with them
<Steelynose> that's exactly what I want to do
<chrisccoulson> and then do what with the preference?
<Steelynose> we have a working setup with a locally managed thunderbird installation under opensolaris
<chrisccoulson> sebner - did you get flash working in the end?
<chrisccoulson> you could try removing Cache and pluginreg.dat from your profile folder
<Steelynose> when a user starts thunderbird for the first time, the server settings to access his mailbox are automatically created using the preference system
<Steelynose> I'm planning on a deployment for 5000+ users
<chrisccoulson> you need to write an extension for that, you shouldn't be doing it with preferences
<Steelynose> no, it seems more than a lack of support in the thunderbird.js
<sebner> chrisccoulson: flash is working (youtube, games) but not if a site includes a youtube video
<chrisccoulson> Steelynose, no. they're preference files that are parsed for static values. you can't actually run any javascript in them. that is what extensions are for
<chrisccoulson> you're doing it completely wrong
<Steelynose> chrisccoulson: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/MCD , see getenv
<Steelynose> for shure this is supported with stock thunderbird, but not via firefox.js
<Steelynose> or thunderbird.js
<Steelynose> background for this: the settings we make should not be overwritten on package updates
<Steelynose> we are using this in a vdi environment
<chrisccoulson> Steelynose, right, it's supported through using a cfg file
<chrisccoulson> but not the preferences files like you're trying to do
<Steelynose> ah, ok, I didn't realize there is a difference
<Steelynose> so if I use pref("general.config.filename", "mythunderbird.cfg"); in thunderbird.js where does mythunderbird.cfg has to be located?
<chrisccoulson> i think in the application folder
<Steelynose> so it's not possible to use such settings site-wite being protected from package upgrades?
<chrisccoulson> probably not, no
<chrisccoulson> we could probably fix that
<Steelynose> or is my information not correct that the referenced file can not include an absolute path like /etc/thunderbird/conf/mythunderbird.cfg
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it can. i think somebody already tried this, and it didn't work
<Steelynose> a fix to that would be much appreciated
<chrisccoulson> what we need to do really is ship a template in /etc/thunderbird and symlink it from the install folder
<chrisccoulson> that might work
<Steelynose> sounds like a dirty fix ;-)
<Steelynose> as the filename to use is hard coded this way
<chrisccoulson> well, that's already the case for the system preferences
<chrisccoulson> eg, with firefox we ship a /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js, which is symlinked from the install folder
<Steelynose> oh, I haven't investigated that
<chrisccoulson> although, that's going away in firefox 4
<Steelynose> ? there's a new preferences system in firefox 4?
<chrisccoulson> well, not a new preference system. but all of the preferences are rolled in to a single file at build-time now, so they can't be edited or changed on an installed system
<chrisccoulson> applications wishing to add new preferences will do so by installing an extension
<chrisccoulson> (which is the proper way anyway)
<chrisccoulson> and we'll probably provide an extension to expose a system-wide preference file
<Steelynose> hm, ok, so the best way to implement our mail setup would be to write an extension for it
<chrisccoulson> see here for why that's changing - http://blog.mozilla.com/mwu/2010/08/13/omnijar-how-does-it-work/
<Steelynose> great, thanks for the link
<Steelynose> but still, at least a fix for thunderbird 3.* would be really appreciated ;-)
<sebner> chrisccoulson: didn't fix the issue btw :\
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: we are going to want to test the crashhandler with the apparmor profile on
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, we should. have you tested that in maverick yet?
<chrisccoulson> although, in maverick you need the patch from http://breakpad.appspot.com/166001 anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I have not specifically
<jdstrand> I have 3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 with additionall apparmor patches
<jdstrand> s/all/al/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you find out whether we need the latest NSPR?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've just realised i never gave you there nss/nspr packages yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> s/there/the
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've put nss/npsr in http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, are nss/nspr required for something in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, for the xul1.9.2.9 update
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: rather than lintian overiding the versionless GPL stuff, why not just adjust debian/copyright to use GPL-2 and LGPL-2.1?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (for nss)
<jdstrand> I haven't looked at nspr yet
<jdstrand> looking at what is written in debian/copyright, my suggestion seems appropriate
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, the copyright information doesn't give a specific version (it says "the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2 or subsequent, or the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1 or subsequent")
<chrisccoulson> so i thought it made sense to point to the versionless symlink, which is updated to point to the latest version
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, the files are licensed GPL-2.0 by spot checking a few, and the GPL-2 already has the "or later" bits in there
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I think that GPL-2 is more accurate
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, i can fix that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I appreciate it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you do the same with nspr?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll upload both when you are done
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, that's done now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ack
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: uploaded
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks
<jdstrand> sure :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet, let me ping again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: either way, I don't think we should push it out
<micahg> PR_STATIC_ASSERT moves from prlog.h to prtypes.h and that might cause other packages to need updates
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, it only affects things needing a rebuild, and pretty much everything using nspr includes prtypes.h anyway
<chrisccoulson> most things using nspr wouldn't work if they didn't include that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm wondering the status of firefox and the apparmor fixes and the pending beta freeze
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, what do you think too?
<chrisccoulson> (do another 3.6.8 upload for beta and move to 3.6.9 after the freeze, or upload 3.6.9+build1 now)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: wait, what? I was asking a different question. I just want my apparmor fixes in :)
<jdstrand> ah
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i need to decide in order to get them in though ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: how sure of we that 3.6.9 will be out by release?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm fairly sure it will be out by release. it's just whether it will be out before final freeze (although i think that's still pretty low risk)
<chrisccoulson> the issue is whether we should introduce a new version right before we freeze and spin the beta ISO's
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what is build1 exactly, in terms of upstream? is it a beta, an rc?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's what goes out to the beta channel, and will (hopefully) become 3.6.9 if there are no issues
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: have there been any showstoppers upstream?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ie, are you expecting a respin?
<jdstrand> (of 3.6.9)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's difficult to say, we only got this one yesterday
<micahg> jdstrand: what's better to have a stable build that will have known security vulnerabilities 4 days after release or a beta build that might have issues
<micahg> not even in beta channel yet
<jdstrand> micahg: well, depending on the freeze window, what we have in maverick will still have the security issues
<jdstrand> I'm not concerned with that at all really
<jdstrand> all releases get timely mozilla updates
<jdstrand> and whether it is 4 days, 10 days, 3 weeks, it doesn't really matter
<jdstrand> (I mean it sorta does, but...)
<jdstrand> 4 days, 1- days, 3 weeks, etc after maverick releases that is
<chrisccoulson> we should probably wait until after the freeze then
<jdstrand> I want to say 3.6.9build1, but for some reason I'm feeling conservative and think 3.6.8 is better
<jdstrand> maybe revisit 3.6.9 for after beta
<jdstrand> anyway, that's my opinion
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, the main concern is we don't really have a feel for the quality of it until it's pushed out to the beta channel tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> (and we'll be frozen then)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it seems clear that we should wait then
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do another 3.6.8 upload later. i'm stringing it out as long as possible, as i really want to get the breakpad patch in
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: upstream hasn't stated this is beta quality, we shouldn't either
<chrisccoulson> but i'm still going through review comments on it
<jdstrand> I'm sure you'll make the right decision. it isn't like people won't get 3.6.9 eventually :)
<jdstrand> 3.6.8 seems safer, especially since more people will be trying out maverick beta
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'll start dogfooding 3.6.9, do you think FF4 will be ready this weekend for me to make the beta PPA?
 * micahg is actually going to call it firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, should be. i'll try and fix the main issue before then (rolling our preferences in to the build, unless you want to have a crack at that)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know if I'll have time, but if I do, i can try, that code's probably changed quite a bit since the patch was made
<sebner> chrisccoulson: another idea what I can do about my firefox - flash - profil problem? =)
<chrisccoulson> sebner - you could try removing some of the other transient files (eg, XPC.mfasl, XUL.mfasl, xpti.dat, compreg.dat, extensions.ini and extensions.cache)
<chrisccoulson> make sure you backup though ;)
<sebner> hehehehehe
<sebner> chrisccoulson: I'll give it a try :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we can't build nss 3.12.7 without nspr 4.8.6 anyway (it needs PL_ClearArenaPool, which is a new function)
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.head/revision/68
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but we don't need either for Firefox, for xulrunner on the other hand is questionable
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, of course. it's only 2.0 that requires the newer nss ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I meant we could always use the bundled nss/nspr if the version isn't high enough in the release just like sqlite
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd prefer not to change that in a security update though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, 1.9.1 doesn't need it anymore, the question is 1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we're discussing if it's needed or not in mozilla 567620 and I copied you on the msgs to the release driver
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 567620 in Build Config "mozilla-central won't build with the latest system NSPR (4.8.4)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567620
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you see tb3.1.3 is tagged now?
<chrisccoulson> and sm2.0.7. it's going to be a fun week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, all planning on releasing 2010-09-07
<micahg> or thereabouts
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we need to wait and see what happens to my NSPR bug befor preparing tb3.1.3, SM and TB3.0 shoudl be ok though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, I think we should wait another month before updating Lucid, there still seem to be a few issues with 3.1.x
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm not too sure what to do with bug 609941. so far, nobody else has reported this since the last week of july
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609941 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "package firefox 3.5.9 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 0:2.0.0.21~tb.21.308 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609941
<micahg> although, I'm not sure if 3.0 is better.  I want to update the stable PPA soon and see if I can get some people with open 3.0 bugs to test
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i don't mind waiting another iteration
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - we only really have 2 options for that bug:
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I suggest adding the conflicts as you suggested
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the thing I"m waiting on for the stable PPA is I need to make sure the wrapper script works correctly for 2.0 upgrades
<chrisccoulson> 1) Add a transitional package and associated conflicts (like you suggested), which wil remove the package. i'm not sure how acceptable that is in a security update though
<chrisccoulson> or, 2) move the files in the main FF package around to avoid the conflict, which i'm not so keen on doing
<chrisccoulson> seeing as only 2 people reported the bug, i'd rather not risk another regression by moving conffiles around ;)
<jdstrand> 2 sounds regression prone
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd rather not do 2 either. if it was affecting lots of users then it might be more acceptable
<jdstrand> '1' seems safest, if not totally ideal
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try and get that in to the 3.6.9 update tonight
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, do we need a separate USN for thunderbird (3.0.7 and 3.1.3)?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, 3.1.3 is in maverick, so no USN
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i forgot ;)
<sebner> chrisccoulson: unfortunately didn't fix the issue either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is this a bad changelog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483650/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so. i've done changelogs like that before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k :)
<micahg> I got my FFes :)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> so we get sqlite 3.7.2 in maverick hopefully
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we're still going to end up with an Ubuntu diff because of the wrapper for mediatomb (will work on later), but I'll see what the pkg-multimedia team says about it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, 1.5 hrs till freeze, what's happening w/maverick and 3.6.9/bzr fixes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-26
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just about to upload now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> have you tested the changes to the apparmor bits in the postinst script?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand ? ^^
<chrisccoulson> ok, uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> in time for the freeze ;)
<Dimmuxx> is the ui freeze at the same time as beta freeze?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: yes, why?
<Dimmuxx> micahg: I was just wondering. I wanna see the final theme design :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I did test the postinst bits, yes. I assume you mean the ones I botched and then fixed ;)
<sugnan> hello can some one please help, am trying to use the plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4522/, but getting the following error Failed to load shared librararies and/or register XPCOM componenets for XML Digital Signature tool .
<sugnan> Make sure that DLLs (shared libraries) from Apache Xerces-C++ and Xalan-C++ (for FF2 only) are in your PATH (LD_LIBRARY_PATH) environment variable
<sugnan> i have installed all xmlsec related librarie
<gnomefreak> micahg: did you ever pushed the symlink patch to thunderbird daily PPA
<fta2> chrisccoulson, d'oh! your last nss/nspr killed chromium
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - what did it break?
<fta2> $ chromium-browser
<fta2> [5855:5900:410194104:ERROR:base/nss_util.cc(149)] NSS_VersionCheck("3.12.3") failed.  We depend on NSS >= 3.12.3, and this error is not fatal only because many people have busted NSS setups (for example, using the wrong version of NSPR). Please upgrade to the latest NSS and NSPR, and if you still get this error, contact your distribution maintainer.
<fta2> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so: undefined symbol: PL_ClearArenaPool
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that symbol was added to the latest nspr version
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - you've not updated nss without nspr have you? (although, that shouldn't be possible anyway)
<fta2> it's after a reboot of a fully updated maverick
<fta2> libnspr4-0d 4.8.6-0ubuntu1 & libnss3-1d 3.12.7-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if it's picking up an older nspr from somewhere else. what is the output of "ldd /usr/lib/libnssutil3"?
<fta2>         libnspr4.so => /usr/lib/libnspr4.so (0x00007f7a92944000)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - is this a version that still has the LD_LIBRARY_PATH hack to /usr/lib/xulrunner-*?
<fta2> oh, that damn openjdk workaround maybe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i bet it's getting the older nspr from xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> which is missing that symbol
<chrisccoulson> it's strange that it doesn't get nss from the same place though
<chrisccoulson> i would try removing that and see if it works
<fta2> correct, it worked without the workaround
<fta2> how come i didn't catch that earlier
<fta2> the workaround has been there for weeks
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - the new nspr version was only uploaded yesterday
<chrisccoulson> which xulrunner version do you have btw?
<fta2> xulrunner-1.9.1.13pre/ xulrunner-1.9.2.10pre/ xulrunner-2.0b5pre
<fta2> $ xulrunner --gre-version
<fta2> 1.9.1.13pre
 * gnomefreak misses Maverick
<fta2> that's from umd
<chrisccoulson> ah, so that must be shipping it's own nspr version for some reason. the in-archive version isn't doing that
<fta2> i don't need xul 1.9.1, it's obsolete, right?
<gnomefreak> tbird-3.0?
<chrisccoulson> not quite obsolete yet, but you probably don't need it
<gnomefreak> nevermind it cant be
<gnomefreak> you dont need it, well at least i dont have itinstalled
<fta2> the question is, which is xulrunner still pointing at 1.9.1 and not 1.9.2?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - ok, so 1.9.1.13 is shipping it's own (slightly older) nspr, which is why you see the problem
<fta2> shouldn't we drop the alternative?
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't affect the in-archive version, but you probably want to drop the LD_LIBRARY_PATH change anyway (it doesn't seem to be needed now)
<fta2> purged xul191 and it's fine now
<chrisccoulson> you can update the link to point to 1.9.2 with update-alternatives. i've been thinking of using the link priority to migrate that automatically so that the latest stable version gets priority
<chrisccoulson> at the moment, all the xulrunner versions have the same link priority, so you end up with the link pointing to the older version when you install a new version
<fta2> it should point to the version used by the supported firefox
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - that's why: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/revision/537
<fta2> yep, but that's meant for xul/ff own needs
<fta2> sigh
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, can i have a USN for TB3.0.7 please?
<fta2> workaround dropped from ch.head
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sure, hold on
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: 978-1
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
 * gnomefreak getting really pissed off with tb now
<gnomefreak> it is failing to connect on more than one address it worked fine yesterday morning than later it was 1 address now 2+ address' are haivng the password errors
<gnomefreak> same problem in safe mode
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, for seamonkey updates, we're currently doing a rebuild after the official release, just to add MFSA numbers to the changelog
<chrisccoulson> which seems a little crazy
<chrisccoulson> do you think there would be any issues with just having a link to something like http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/seamonkey20.html ?
<chrisccoulson> (in the changelog)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: in the past we have referenced MFSAs. That said, seamonkey is in universe and you could probably figure something out that would better utilize your time than spelling all that out in the changelog and leaving the link.
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that said, MFSAs are preferred, but I'd take the link-- just be clear that it fixes everything after the previous version
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i'll ty and find a link to a page which makes it more obvious what issues are fixed (perhaps the release notes?)
<chrisccoulson> it just seems a little wasteful to do a whole rebuild just to add information to the changelog
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, perhaps we could maintain our own page with the information on?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: we have the ubuntu-cve-tracker for that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the changelog really does need to say that it is a SECURITY UPDATE. spelling out the MFSAs in the changelog or pointing to the upstream link is up to you
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, the issue is that we don't have visibility of the CVE's when we do the initial build, unless there is some way we could make use of that without intially having that information
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: people make decisions based on the changelog -- if it isn't clear it is a security update and what is fixed, they might not upgrade
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: this is why we assign USNs for firefox and tbird
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: seamonkey doesn't get a USN so we are kinda stuck
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, so we should make clear it is a security update. but the situation is similar for firefox (in that the changelog doesn't really say anything, other than give a USN)
<chrisccoulson> so people still need to find the USN before making a decision on what to do
<chrisccoulson> do people read changelogs though? ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is precisely the same as for firefox, but seamonkey doesn't get a USN, so we need to do something else. providing the aforementioned link is fine. in the past, seamonkey builds lagged, so it wasn't a problem
<chrisccoulson> my GF doesn't even upgrade - she just closes update-manager without even acknowledging it!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: update-manager can display them and there is also apt-listchanges. it is really all anyone has for universe stuff
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, your GF notwithstanding, we need to provide the info to those who are looking :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> she needs re-educating really ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how many other people just close update-manager?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I suggest you set her up to install security updates automatically in the background
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I started doing that with all my non-technical users
<jdstrand> they don't get -updates, but they are safe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suppose i could do that
<glassresistor> does anyone else have issues with ff4 in gmail where when you try and send an email it says SENDING up at the top and never thinks it got sent, it does get sent but the page basically freezes
<chrisccoulson> glassresistor, no, that seems to work ok here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why is xulrunner building its own nspr?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, because you bumped the minimum version to 4.6.8 in .head ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/revision/537
<glassresistor> im having other issues as well i can't load this one page other people on my network can, its worked in ff4 but not ff3 then its stopped working in ff4 after an update
<glassresistor> and by page i mean anything from one domain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, I'll revert that :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes please, if you don't mind
<chrisccoulson> i'll get 1.9.1 in to the security PPA then as well
<chrisccoulson> that will just leave 1.9.2 then
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird and seamonkey are in the PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: which we still have to wait on upstream for a decision on nspr
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's why i've left that one for now
<chrisccoulson> FF3.6.9 is built on all releases too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, reverted
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: TB 3.1.3 should wait as well for the NSPR outcome
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<glassresistor> >	im getting a file not found when trying to manage profiles jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10pre/chrome/browser-branding-en-US.jar!/locale/branding/browserconfig.properties
<glassresistor> its seems like something about the dailybuild ppa is messing with my profiles, cookies, and cache
<glassresistor> gonna pop out and restart
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise 1.9.1 was that out of date on karmic
<chrisccoulson> i thought we were on 1.9.1.10 at least. i'm not sure what happened to that though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nope :)
<micahg> we skipped it in the rush to get 3.6.4/6 in
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that was a bit of an oversight. i even tagged the branch for 1.9.1.10 (and i've got a build of it here too)
<chrisccoulson> we just must have forgotten to publish it ;)
<chrisccoulson> urgh, the xulrunner-1.9.1 builds are failing to upload after building
<chrisccoulson> easy fix though :)
<chrisccoulson> 2010-08-26 17:35:41 WARNING 	xulrunner-dev_1.9.1.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1_amd64.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 1.9.1.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 <= 1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1
<chrisccoulson> i need to drop the xulrunner-dev binaries from this update
<chrisccoulson> it sucks that it waited until they were built before telling me that
<fta> 626 jobs (17 hours)...
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, where did all those builds come from? :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: lack of PPA builders, so the queue builds
<fta> not entirely, as there are on 6 packages in q for amd64
<micahg> fta: yes, but arch all packages build on i386 so the queue is inherently longer
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any chance of being able to push thunderbird crashes to mozilla as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - possibly, although only when i no longer have to push symbols over my own connection ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k :) that'll reduce the number of bugs greatly :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you upgraded to maverick yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nope, will do next thursday after beta release
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's normally when i upgrade my stable desktop too
<chrisccoulson> (my GF wouldn't be too happy having to run the alpha's)
<chrisccoulson> but she probably won't even notice if i upgrade after beta ;)
<micahg> I only have one machine I use at the moment, after I upgrade my server to lucid, I'll start doing most of my packaging work on it
<micahg> I use xfce, so not much will change on the desktop, but at least I'll get a lot of updated apps and can quite backporting stuff to lucid :)
<micahg> *quit
<chrisccoulson> ooh, my wallpaper just changed
<chrisccoulson> presumably the new default ;)
<gnomefreak> ok it is thunderbird that is causing the password incorrect errors
<gnomefreak> its failing on 3or4 of 8
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, well, I'm waiting for upstream before I can fix teh current FTBFS for TB
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok didnt know there was a FTBFS
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, there's a discussion of what the required NSPR version for the 1.9.2 branch is ATM
<micahg> oh right, it builds on maverick :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: you should be using thunderbird from the daily PPA if you're on maverick
<gnomefreak> micahg: using it on Lucid atm i wont have a woprking maverick until nvidia gets fixed
<gnomefreak> other wise thunderbird is usless to me
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, ok, so the latest version is FTBFS
<fta> (nvidia is fine on maverick)
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<fta> i'm using it
<gnomefreak> nvidia-current is broke
<micahg> fta: probably depends on which chipset, the newer ones probably are, but the older ones are broke I thought
<fta> was broken for a day or two 2w ago, but fixed since
<gnomefreak> see bug 616023
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found (affects: 73) (dups: 3) (heat: 400)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-August/000744.html
<gnomefreak> as well
<gnomefreak> other bugs too but trying to get my emails atm
<fta> with IgnoreABI=True, it's fine
<gnomefreak> not here
<gnomefreak> not for a few people that i have spoke to
<fta> wfm on 3 boxes with different nvidia cards
<gnomefreak> make that 5 of 8
<gnomefreak> fails here on the 5200 and the 6200
<micahg> fta: we just got back some PPA builders :)
<micahg> 5 hrs now
<gnomefreak> micahg: the FTBFS is in reguards to the symlink patch
<gnomefreak> ?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that's fixed for thunderbird, thunderbird-3.1 won't be updated anymore, but I won't delete it until thunderbird builds properly
<gnomefreak> 3.1 wont be updated?
<micahg> thunderbird is 3.1 ATM
<micahg> thudnerbird-3.1 won't be updated
<gnomefreak> micahg: the dailies wont get updated
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's not what I said
<micahg> the source thunderbird-3.1 will be deleted shortly
<micahg> thunderbird is 3.1.x
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> you said 3.1 wont be updated anymore. you have 2 builds going stable and daily
<micahg> gnomefreak: tb-stable isn't at 3.1 yet, I will try to update that soon
<gnomefreak> oh its just your PPA than
<micahg> I meant the thunderbird-3.1 source won't be updated in teh daily PPA
<fta> micahg, btw, I deleted tb-3.1 from umd yesterday
<micahg> fta: oh, ok then :)
<fta> was tough because of stupid lp timouting on everything
<gnomefreak> is 3.2 going to replace 3.1 umd?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I'm going to create thunderbird-trunk (3.3a1pre ATM), and thunderbird-next (3.2a1pre)
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnomefreak: that way we don't have to renumber everything when there's a major version bump
<micahg> like chromium with the channels
<gnomefreak> they will still be daily time PPA though?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok that makes sence
<micahg> thunderbird-next might not always exist though in the dailies if trunk is the current next
<gnomefreak> can i rename .thunderbird-3.1 to .thunderbird and use it with your PPA thunderbird?
<micahg> gnomefreak: you'll be prompted to import 3.1 profile when you launch thunderbird the first time
<micahg> oh, I didn't push that to my PPA...
<micahg> that woudl be in the dailies...
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can push an update to my PPA if you want of the version from maverick, I can't upload to tb-stable w/out fixing the wrapper script for TB2 updates
<gnomefreak> i thought i got thunderbird when i added it for enigmail
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but I didn't have the wrapper script updated when I pushed to my PPA initially
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: so, should I push an update?
<gnomefreak> no need
<gnomefreak> as ong as it works im good
<gnomefreak> s/ong/long
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the current version in my PPA wont' import the 3.1 profile from .thunderbird-3.1, daily PPA and maverick version will
<gnomefreak> it seems the version of thunderbird i have is from daily and the version of 3.1 i have is from dailies. on eis 3.1.2 and the other is 3.1.3
<gnomefreak> thunderbird: Installed: 3.1.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, I didn't think it would push 3.1.2
<micahg> gnomefreak: so that version should prompt to import the 3.1 profile
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> lets try :)
<gnomefreak> " do you want to import your mail and other settings from thunderbird 3.0, replacing your sttings from thunderbrid 3.1 beta"
<gnomefreak> where did 3.0 come from
<micahg> that's the default assumption now that 3.0 was the previous version
<micahg> so you don't want to "import" you want to use the beta settings
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> and yet still it doesnt work
<micahg> gnomefreak: which part?
<gnomefreak> connecting
<gnomefreak> al though only 3 failing
<micahg> oh, ok, well that could indeed be a bug, but when 3.1.4pre builds you'll get a bunch of fixes, but idk about this one
<gnomefreak> i can log in to web address just tb wont connect due to wrong password
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is xdg-open the standard now for the default?
<micahg> *default browseR?
<micahg> I'm won't fixing bug 538912 and I want to suggest what needs to be done for other apps
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538912 in links2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "xlinks shouldn't replace Firefox as /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538912
<fta> oo opens firefox even if it's not my default browser :(
<micahg> fta: I'd say that's a bug, the only thing that should do that is apport
<chrisccoulson> micahg - xdg-open isn't a good way either
<chrisccoulson> for GNOME apps, it's done via gvfs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so how does an app use the setting of deault rbowser on the desktop
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it happens automatically for apps that are opening URI's via glib calls
<chrisccoulson> there's a gvfs module that gets the user configuration for URI handlers
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sounds like we need a platform wide reliable way of doing this
<micahg> which I guess is what the alternatives system and xdg-open were attempting
<chrisccoulson> those both predate the current ways though, and they're pretty limited with what they do
<chrisccoulson> update-alternatives doesn't allow any per-user config, and xdg-open is really only there for applications that don't actually want to integrate in to the DE
<chrisccoulson> which i suspect is what OO is using, which would explain why it opens firefox for fta ;)
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> well, what do we do for apps that shouldn't integrate into the desktop (do they really need code for KDE/GNOME/Xfce?)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-27
<fta> iirc, chromium uses xdg-settings get default-web-browser
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think we should update firefox-3.5 in jaunty?
<micahg> or did we replace that, I can never remember
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we didn't replace it. i've got the update ready, but just waiting for xul1.9.1 to finish building on armel
<micahg> ah, ok, looks like we can keep supporting it until EOL of Jaunty (2 months \0/)
<lfaraone> micahg: would I need trademark approval from Mozilla to ship Firefox.activity in Sugar? It's just with a custom homepage (the Sugar default) and an ext to intergrete the download manager with the Journal.
<lfaraone> http://wiki.laptop.org/images/b/bf/Firefox.png <--- the browser.
<gnomefreak> looking at the mozilla-team blueprints i see that we are keeping instantbird but we never had it to keep
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: you added to keep instantbird to the blueprint
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i made a note that we decided to keep it in the archive
<gnomefreak> one minute
<gnomefreak> +  * instantbird - This is cool, so we keep
<gnomefreak> it is listed under parole
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: that would be great if it was in archive to start with
<gnomefreak> its not in ubuntu archives
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it is in the archive
<chrisccoulson> it's been there for several weeks now ;)
<gnomefreak> !info instantbird
<ubot2> gnomefreak: Package instantbird does not exist in lucid
<chrisccoulson> i've even been upoading fixes for it
<gnomefreak> !info instantbird maverick
<ubot2> gnomefreak: Package instantbird does not exist in maverick
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: what archive. search finds nothing as well
 * gnomefreak confused
<chrisccoulson> it's definately there
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: is the name instantbird? or something else
<chrisccoulson> yep, it's instantbird
<gnomefreak> i have been wanting to try it but it never was uploaded
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ search instantbird
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<chrisccoulson> it was sync'd from debian and then we've uplaoded several ubuntu-specific build fixes for it too
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/instantbird
<chrisccoulson> rmadison -u ubuntu instantbird ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: any chance you can push to a PPA so i have access to it until i upgrade this box
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - that's not something i've got time to do atm unfortunately
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that the maverick build will just run on lucid though ;)
 * gnomefreak can always rebuild it for lucid PPA
<chrisccoulson> it's built on the same gecko version
<gnomefreak> tell me this didnt replace chatzilla or even runs in browser at all
 * gnomefreak thinking it was a stand alone app 
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it's unrelated to chatzilla
<chrisccoulson> but it is a standalone app
<gnomefreak> but if it is depending on gecko/xul
<gnomefreak> ok so its not even like chatzilla
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> grabbing it
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> lfaraone: I don't know, asac or chrisccoulson might be better suited to answer
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure i'd feel comfortable with answering that question either
<gnomefreak> no yelling at me.
<gnomefreak> :\
<lfaraone> micahg: I see.
<chrisccoulson> heh, archive rebuild test next week
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, that's one problem with instantbird is that it uses its own copy of libpurple
<chrisccoulson> that will mean no PPA's i guess ;)
<micahg> ugh
<chrisccoulson> was just following the RT meeting ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i didn't realise it was using it's own copy of libpurple. debian are usually pretty strict with that sort of thing
<micahg> debian 569946
<ubot2> Debian bug 569946 in instantbird "Blocker bug to keep instantbird out of testing until it uses the standard copy of libpurple" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/569946
<micahg> that's why it won't be in squeeze :)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume you're waiting on xulrunner uploads on the nspr outcome
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i just opened the changelog entries though to save me time later
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we've got a freeze exception from the release team for 3.6.9 too
<micahg> that's good :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is consistant for 1 or both of my bugs?
<micahg> but that doesn't mean we should use it necessarily
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 asked me if i could fix the crashreporting bug before beta, and i said that there wouldn't be much point unless we uploaded 3.6.9
<gnomefreak> micahg: i filed 2 bugs one on font and one on chat rooms
<micahg> gnomefreak: I saw, but bugsquad's initial response should be can you test in a maverick VM to see if it happens there :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you been testing 3.6.9 yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, seems ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, and there aren't any new blockers yet since it was pushed out to the beta channel yesterday
<micahg> but I don't use common sites like facebook and what not where there were regressions early in the cycle
<chrisccoulson> i use facebook
 * chrisccoulson hangs head in shame
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't just admit to that really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: at least one of us can test then ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * gnomefreak has a facebook account that i rarely use if i have ever used it
<chrisccoulson> i try to be cool sometimes ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've never played farmville though
<chrisccoulson> i'm happy to say ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll test your instantbird issues when I upgrade to maverick next week
<chrisccoulson> i know what we need for instantbird....
<chrisccoulson> ....messaging indicator support!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok ikm running it on Lucid atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if we make it an extension, we can use it in both :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but I won't fix it if it's not broke in maverick :)
<gnomefreak> k
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah. i spoke to the guy who wrote the existing thunderbird extension this week
<gnomefreak> it _should_ be the same
<chrisccoulson> he's pretty keen to get it in to ubuntu
<micahg> gnomefreak: only if you do a rebuild :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't see any reason why we couldn't make it work for all mozilla apps that deal with messaging ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: exactly :)
<gnomefreak> thats easy enough but at least it works. let me know about maverick and if i have to ill rebuild for lucid and test it
<gnomefreak> and links dont work it in damn
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can push a backport to my backports PPA if you like
<gnomefreak> micahg: i remember why i couldnt add ingnoreabi to /xorg.conf. i am unablet o have that file i have to remove it to get any kind of UI
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, xorg.conf is gone by default
<gnomefreak> micahg: that works for me.
<gnomefreak> if i add the file i get no UI and adding ingoreabi fails to help it drops me into TTY for some damn reason, but if i get everything backed up i will upgrade this box
<gnomefreak> maybe next week sometime
<fta> anyone using an irc bouncer here? i'm sick of my disconnections
<chrisccoulson> hi fta
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi
<chrisccoulson> i saw in one of the other channels that there might be an archive rebuild test next week
<chrisccoulson> just thought i'd let you know ;)
<fta> oh my
<chrisccoulson> that will mean long queues for PPA's again
<fta> i'm looking for an irc bouncer/bnc/proxy, any idea? something that resends me what i missed during disconnections
<fta> ~15y ago, i had one, but i don't remember what it was
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, i don't use one
<fta> !info znc
<fta> uh?
<ubot2> fta: znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.078-1 (lucid), package size 863 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<fta> !info psybnc
<ubot2> fta: Package psybnc does not exist in lucid
<fta> bouhh
<fta> !info miau
<ubot2> fta: Package miau does not exist in lucid
<fta_> grr
<micahg> fta: quassel has a client/server(proxy) option
<fta> !info quassel
<ubot2> fta: quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 757 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<micahg> bbiab
<fta> no, i already have a client (xchat), i want a bnc that i can run (most probably over ssh) on one of my server
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<micahg> !info sbnc
<ubot2> micahg: sbnc (source: sbnc): an IRC proxy for multiple users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-17 (lucid), package size 237 kB, installed size 784 kB
<micahg> bye :)
<fta> !info ezbounce
<ubot2> fta: Package ezbounce does not exist in lucid
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: could we rush for chromium 5.0.375.127 in lucid? i foresee another hot security update in less than a week
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ^ are we waiting for gyp to make it to -updates before we can build chromium for -proposed?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: or can we just pocket-copy chromium-browser now?
<fta> i see 13 security fixes for the next one, but i seems it will be v6, hence, it will need the new ffmpeg codecs too
<fta> -i+it
<mdeslaur> fta: ouch
<fta> mdeslaur, yeah, but i prefer to land more releases with fixes rather than live with those vulnerabilities
<mdeslaur> fta: definitely
<mdeslaur> fta: oh, ffmpeg has it's own chromium package...cool...I thought it was the system ffmpeg
<fta> yep
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I have gyp in the ubuntu-security-proposed
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: meh
<jdstrand> what is in -proposed was built with -updates
<mdeslaur> d'oh
<jdstrand> looking at the build log, we should be ok to copy it to -security when it is time
<jdstrand> the same version is in -proposed and ubuntu-security-proposed :(
<jdstrand> I think I am going to just pocket copy chromium
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: how did it get built with -updates, wasn't it pocket-copied from the one in ubuntu-security-proposed?
<jdstrand> I don't think so-- was it?
 * jdstrand goes to see
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: oh, I thought you had did it :)
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I think it was just uploaded
<jdstrand> alright, I'll copy chromium, then rebuild gyp and copy it to -proposed to be safe
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: sounds good
<mdeslaur> fta: if we update any other dependencies like that in the future, we need to build them in the security PPA so we can copy it to -security, and not just -updates
<fta> k
<mdeslaur> fta: it's a little complicated for security updates as some people only use the -security repository for stability reasons
<jdstrand> fta, mdeslaur: copied
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: thanks!
<jdstrand> fta, mdeslaur: uploaded ubuntu2 for gyp to ubuntu-security-proposed
<[reed]> how do I figure out the status of bug 554099 making it's way to lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 56) (dups: 4) (heat: 341)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554099
<chrisccoulson> i just installed appmenu-gtk, and i can't even run FF4 with it installed now!
<chrisccoulson> it crashes even before the window opens
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: how do I figure out the status of bug 554099 making it's way to lucid?
<[reed]> :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 56) (dups: 4) (heat: 341)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554099
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - the status of the lucid task for linux-backports-modules would suggest it's already in lucid-proposed for testing
<chrisccoulson> (although i'm not particularly familiar with how the kernel team works)
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's what I thought, too, but if I pull lucid-proposed, I don't see linux-backports-modules-wwan-lucid-generic
<chrisccoulson> oh, the status has a different meaning to every other team it seems
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099/comments/115
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 56) (dups: 4) (heat: 341)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. it's actually sat in the queue now
<chrisccoulson> it just needs approving by someone on the SRU team
<[reed]> which queue
<[reed]> how can I get the packages to install myself for now?
<[reed]> jdstrand: aren't you on the SRU team? :p
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<chrisccoulson> although you can only access the source packages there
<chrisccoulson> they don't get built until they've been approved
<[reed]> ah
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's a public holiday here on monday
<chrisccoulson> so i won't be working again until tuesday next week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll watch for regressions/new builds on FF3.6.9 and take appropriate action, thanks for the heads up
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: enjoy your day off :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to get someone to approve ff3.6.9 actually. i'd like to see it built and published before i get up in the morning
<micahg> hopefully I'll have the xul192 nspr issue solved by tuesday
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if it's not built by Sat night, I'll try to get someone to push it through
<micahg> I'm about to take off as well, ttyl
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I get the issue solved, is it worth me trying to find someone to push up the builds for Thunderbird/xulrunner-1.9.2 or can it wait till you get back tuesday?
<chrisccoulson> i'll speak to you on tuesday (although i might pop online occasionally at the weekend)
<chrisccoulson> tuesday will probably be a bit late to do any more builds, so those will likely have to wait until after beta
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: what holiday is Monday?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: even in the security PPA?
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - it's just a public holiday here in the UK
<chrisccoulson> it's the "summer" bank holiday, although it doesn't feel much like summer ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, yeah, we can get them in to the security PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I'm wondering, should I get one of the security people to push to the security PPA or wait till you get back tuesday
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind. i suppose it can probably wait until tuesday
<[reed]> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<fta> mdeslaur, also, for ffmpeg 0.6, we need libvpx.. NEW in lucid :0
<[reed]> GAH
<[reed]> I added ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed
<[reed]> and apparently, those packages aren't compatible with each other
<[reed]> site
<[reed]> sigh
<chrisccoulson> [reed] -you could try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<chrisccoulson> although, i suspect a lot of them might be sleeping now though
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I guess I'll build my kernel the hard way :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've not done that for a while ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-28
<chrisccoulson> wow, appmenu-gtk also makes nm-applet crash too, so it's not just firefox
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, must remember to run gdb on a separate console when debugging a crash that occurs with an open menu
<bobby_> Has anyone tried searching anything from the awesome bar in 4.0b5pre recently?
<bobby_> All I get is: The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded
<bobby_> Okay, nevermind I'm an idiot... should have installed the google search addon eh? Doesn't come already installed :s
<gavin> huh?
<gavin> mozilla distributed builds certainly come with google by default
<bobby_> Nope. Firefox 4.0b5pre didn't have it.
<bobby_> I did a clean install yesterday, and didn't work until I just installed the Google search addon
<gavin> what build are you using, exactly?
<gavin> where did you get it?
<bobby_> Whatever the current daily ppa build is.
<gavin> I don't know what ppa builds are
<gavin> they're not mozilla-distributed, though
<bobby_> The Mozilla daily repository...
<gavin> so potentially an issue with distro builds post-mozilla bug 586821
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 586821 in Search "Add affiliate URL queries to location bar search" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586821
<bobby_> Yeah, looks like that is it
<bobby_> It just gave me suggestions for engines
<bobby_> I was freaking out for a bit there...
<gavin> what gave you suggestions?
<bobby_> Not the Awesome bar, but the engine search bar to the right of it
<bobby_> Only when I was on Wikipedia and YouTube though, it gave me suggestions to use those engines
<gavin> hmm, no micahg/asac in scrollback
<gavin> normally I would ask them
<bobby_> same
 * gavin knows mozilla, not so much ubuntu :)
<bobby_> ... Hence you are in the UBUNTU Mozilla daily server?
<bobby_> This is strange though, as previous builds have not had this issue before...
<gavin> I'm here because I can help with mozilla stuff
<gavin> that bug landed on the 14th
<bobby_> THAT would be why...
<bobby_> I did a clean install yesterday...
<bobby_> I kind of miss the 3.7 alphas...
<bobby_> Is 4.0 still on track for November?
<bobby_> Hey, will Firefox 4.0 for Linux contain any soft of hardware acceleration?
<BUGabundo> anyone know how to export all extensions of a chromium / chrome browser ?
<fta> nice, seems my bnc is working
<chrisccoulson> fta - cool!
<fta> i just need to be sure that i don't miss messages when i reconnect
<chrisccoulson> fta - is that pretty easy to set up?
<fta> supposed to, but i hit a bug with the md5 passwords, i had to trick it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. where are you running the software too?
<fta> on a server at work
<chrisccoulson> cool! i'm actually thinking about renting some virtual server space from my ISP, for other reasons
<chrisccoulson> but i might set up something like bnc there too ;)
<fta> the bnc runs on a remote server, but only locally, then i have an ssh tunnel from home. and my xchat client just connects to the local end of that tunnel, hence it's private & secure, no need to open yet another port on the server
<fta> i do the same for evolution and my smtp & imap servers
<fta> so this server just has ssh and strong keys
<fta> of course, if you don't care about security/privacy, you can run the bnc like any irc server, no need for ssh
<fta> now, what i need is a terminal mixing xterm+ssh+tmux
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-29
<crimsun_> fta: I've pushed dlobj fixes for alsa-lib to bzr staging for Maverick. They should fix some of your OA crashers.
<fta> hmm, my "membership in motu is about to expire", should I care?
<micahg> fta: if you want to be able to upload chromium, yes :). otherwise you need to apply for Per package upload rights
<fta> i thought motu was now merged into something else
<micahg> fta: eventually it'll probably change, but not yet
<fta> hm, been disconnected
<fta> my bnc sort of hides it, but i miss everything in between
<fta> crimsun_, thanks. will it also fix bug 621946?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621946 in openarena (Ubuntu) "openarena crashed with SIGSEGV in stream_get_timing_info_callback() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621946
<crimsun_> fta: I don't think so; the stack trace looks completely different
<fta> hmm
<fta> crimsun_, i guess this bug is not in o-a either, could you please reassign it wherever it should be?
<crimsun_> fta: will try to look later
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-22
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/831535
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 831535 in thunderbird "Thunderbird hardcodes the SMTP server to smtp.domain.tld" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> :(
<Wellark> asac: hi! :)
<Wellark> oh, wait...
<Wellark> The UI is just confusing
<asac> hola Wellark !
<asac> welcome ;)
<Wellark> asac: I feel pretty dumb right now XD
<Wellark> but I'm _still_ retaining my opinion that the UI is misleading ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i didnt open the bug ;)
<asac> and might not do
<asac> Wellark: master nowadays is chrisccoulson
<asac> and micahg
<Wellark> asac: can you somehow make the bug report "dissapear".. It gives me bad karma :P
<Wellark> oh, well.. my bad. I should have used strace and wireshark to inspect where thunderbird is actually trying to connect and notice the "problem" user error
<Wellark> that's what you get when you try to think like a "aunt Tillie" :D
<Wellark> asac: I start on September 12.
<Wellark> It would be nice if I could give some memory management love to thunderbird and firefox
<Wellark> with my use cases they both consume RAM ~2GB each
<Wellark> well, at least I had good reason for 8GB memory upgrade :P
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, you there?
<Wellark> ff and tb probably not handled by DE-team, though.. :/
<BUGabundo> good evening darlings!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-23
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm looking over Jono's bug report - do you connect TB to GMail over IMAP?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah
<chrisccoulson> i haven't really noticed any problems though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I wonder if it's an add-on.  I'll ask in the bug.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, are the default "Personal Address Book" and "Collected Addresses" addressbooks hard coded in thunderbird btw?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes they are.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, i thought they might be
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: what are you working on?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, one thing I noticed is a bit weird, is that I have a Personal addressbook from thunderbird, and I also have a personal addressbook from eds
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering if there's a better way we could handle that
<m_conley> It's true.
<chrisccoulson> i also have 2 collected addressbooks
 * m_conley thinks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Evolution has a collected address book?
<chrisccoulson> but the default collected addressbook appears to be configurable, although thunderbird currently won't let me set the eds collected addressbook as the default
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, eds has personal/collected too
<m_conley> Hrm.
<m_conley> So a few options come to mind:  1)  Removing the built-in address books in favour of the EDS alternatives.  This could be troublesome because of the hard-coded-in nature of those AB's....
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: 2)  Automatically rename the EDS Personal / Collected address books to ensure their distinctness, although that really might not do much to prevent confusion...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: any other alternatives?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it's a tricky one
<chrisccoulson> what i was thinking was, we could just not create the default thunderbird addressbooks on first run if eds is installed (and create the eds addressbooks instead), but that's quite tricky with them being hardcoded
<chrisccoulson> although, creating the default eds addressbooks is fairly easy
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the "root" of the address books is contained within the preference service.  I wonder if we remove the PAB and Collected AB from the prefs, what TB would think about that...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, probably worth a try :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'll take a look and let you know.
<chrisccoulson> being able to set the eds collected addressbook as the default store for collected addresses would be nice though, as that currently doesn't seem to be possible
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i'll take a look at that too
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, we freeze for beta 1 tomorrow. what do you think about getting the theme in? have you been using it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, I've gotten pretty used to the theme
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it's nice :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, my initial plan was to upload it as an extra theme, but i noticed yesterday that it increases the package size by around 130kB
<chrisccoulson> not sure if that will be an issue or not just yet ;)
<m_conley> hrm
<chrisccoulson> the other alternative would be to ship it as the main theme
<chrisccoulson> as opposed to having 2 themes on the default install
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know if it's really an issue yet
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should just upload it and see if anyone complains ;)
<chrisccoulson> wow, it's really hot in my office today
<chrisccoulson> i need A/C ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's one of the downsides of working from home
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ooof - if you open Thunderbird's AB manager with the EDS contacts add-on enabled, and then close TB, restart, and re-open the address book...does it hang?  Ugh, I think something may have changed in EDS....  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it hangs for a bit when it starts here, but then recovers
<chrisccoulson> i noticed that it was blocked in a synchronous dbus call
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if there's an async API we can use there
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: most cases, I'm using async
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: especially during init
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://paste.ubuntu.com/673165/
<chrisccoulson> although, that might not be where it blocked really.
<chrisccoulson> i won't know unless i try it again
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i really need to land the apport hook i wrote for firefox in the thunderbird package
<chrisccoulson> then you wouldn't have had to ask jono what addons he is running ;)
<chrisccoulson> the report would look something like this: bug 830802
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830802 in firefox "firefox freezes and grays out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830802
<m_conley> oh nice
<chrisccoulson> it even tells you if the user disabled addon compatibility checking ;)
<m_conley> pretty slick!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i should test that with thunderbird really
<chrisccoulson> would be good to get that in this week
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, good news, kinda... Evolution appears to have the same problem.  So I think EDS is a bit broken right now, and not my add-on per se.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, interesting. it might be worth pinging cyphermox about that
<chrisccoulson> he's our evolution maintainer ;)
<m_conley> yeah, seeing if there are pre-existing bugs, but yeah - was going to ping cyphermox or rodrigo
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do you have a copy of evo on your machine?  Can you confirm?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: just want to make sure I'm not on crazy pills. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it seemed to hang here for a bit, and then recover
<chrisccoulson> does it not recover for you?
<m_conley> it tells me that it times out
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. so it doesn't look like i have the same issue
<chrisccoulson> i guess it would be worth attaching gdb to thunderbird whilst it's hung then
<m_conley> mmhmm
<chrisccoulson> oops, i've just dropped my 2 litre bottle of pepsi off my desk
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if it's safe to open it again yet ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: careful, it's a ticking time bomb
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll give it a few minutes
<m_conley> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> m_conley: what is the bug you're referring to?
<m_conley> cyphermox: hey - not sure if there's a bug filed for it, but I'm noticing some strange behaviour with my Evo address book lately.  STR:  open Evo's address book, close Evo, restart Evo and open address book - UI hangs, and eventually an error message displays saying that a timeout was reached while opening an EBook.
<m_conley> cyphermox: is that a known bug?
<cyphermox> could be
<m_conley> cyphermox: are you able to reproduce?
<cyphermox> I don't know, I was getting similar issues but I haven't had time to look much into it
<m_conley> cyphermox: alright.
<cyphermox> here's what you can do:
<cyphermox> open a bug, and try to reproduce, but first run e-addressbook-factory in debug mode, hold on I'll give you the incantation :D
<m_conley> cyphermox: yeah, killing e-addressbook-factory seems to fix the issue until the next time Evo restarts.
<m_conley> cyphermox: "LIBGDATA_DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory --debug" ?
<cyphermox> m_conley: you want to see if running /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory -r  in a terminal (after killing it and stopping evo and thunderbird), then that thunderbird or evo and see if there's a message given out that could hint to what's timing out
<cyphermox> aye, with LIBGDATA_DEBUG=1
<m_conley> k
<m_conley> cyphermox: hrm, no matter how I twist it, LIBGDATA_DEBUG=1 doesn't seem to be giving me any debug messages.  I've got "killall -9 e-addressbook-factory; LIBGDATA_DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/e-addressbook-factory" (the --debug flag isn't recognized)...  what am I doing wrong?
<cyphermox> m_conley: my guess is that you need the -r, it makes sure e-addressbook-factory doesn't exit when the last client does
<cyphermox> (because evo and others usually spawn their own, too)
<m_conley> cyphermox: ah, k
<m_conley> cyphermox: so here's what I'm getting:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1308469
<m_conley> cyphermox: any of that particularly troubling?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, try uninstalling evolution-couchdb and see if the problem goes away ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah hah!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: wonderful.  Thanks.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did that fix it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it did indeed
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if that's related to the broken desktopcouch
<chrisccoulson> note, i'd already uninstalled that
<chrisccoulson> that might be why i didn't see it
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I forgot to remove it over here.  d'oh.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but you're still experiencing a delay on opening the AB?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think my delay is actually related to the conversations extension, and the fact that my mailbox is huge
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, k
<chrisccoulson> i get a hang for ~10s or so every time i start
<chrisccoulson> i should probably try deleting some mails ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, would you mind checking one more thing for me?  Can you open an EDS contact and see if the editor appears to be slightly broken?  If so, check the error console - might say something like:  "invalid 'instanceof' operand Components.interfaces.nsIAbEDSCard" ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I rebuilt the add-on locally using the xpidl in /usr/lib/thunderbird-6.0, and that seemed to fix that.  Are you rebuilding the .idl's on the package server?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, we rebuild everything on every upload
<chrisccoulson> i'll just try that though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> oh, i do have evo-couchdb installed
<chrisccoulson> and it's just hung ;)
<m_conley> ah
<m_conley> :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: any luck?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, looks ok here
<m_conley> hrm.  weird.  K, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, 1 thing i have noticed is that the combo boxes next to the fields in the editor are all empty
<cyphermox> hum. perhaps I should take a good look at evolution-couchdb then
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: right - and are there extraneous fields, like more than 4 email fields?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and there's nothing in the error console about nsIAbEDSCard?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, no, there doesn't appear to be
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.  Any errors at all in the error console that might be related?  Also, do you have extensions.logging.enabled = true?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there aren't any errors at all
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: that's incredible.
<chrisccoulson> i think extensions.logging.enabled is set. i'm getting debug output on the console anyway
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, extension logging is on
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i can take a look at that in a bit if you like. i need to get the theme work in first though :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and there are no error messages whatsoever?  That's crazy.  Yeah, if you wouldn't mind taking a peek later, that'd be awesome.  Thanks!
<knome> chrisccoulson, hey!
<chrisccoulson> hi
<knome> chrisccoulson, i was wondering if it would be possible to have a xubuntu-specific start page for firefox in oneiric+1
<knome> chrisccoulson, via the ubufox extension, or whatever method you think would be the best
<chrisccoulson> well, you're not allowed to just change the startpage to whatever you want
<chrisccoulson> what were you thinking?
<knome> chrisccoulson, a xubuntu logo, link to the xubuntu website, something like that, can be along the same line as the ubuntu startpage is
<knome> chrisccoulson, and preferrably a different color scheme
<chrisccoulson> this is going to be pretty messy, because we already provide a way to change the startpage via localized ISO builds
<chrisccoulson> having the startpage being per locale and per ubuntu-flavour is going to get a bit crazy with the startpage being set in 3 different places
<chrisccoulson> it's already fragile enough overriding preferences :/
<knome> chrisccoulson, i see. what if we only changed the logo, and added one link that didn't need translating?
<knome> chrisccoulson, or, is there a possibility to use a different starting page than about:startpage for xubuntu?
<knome> chrisccoulson, i understand it's not ideal to have many many different versions, but it's not ideal either to have the ubuntu page without link to our own homepage etc either
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. this stuff is already a mess without adding another variable in to it ;)
<knome> can't one fix it? ;)
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that we're setting the same preference in multiple places, and it's already fragile with which source wins
<chrisccoulson> adding another source in there isn't going to make it any better, and it's not really "fixable" ;)
<knome> but it's not *impossible*?
<chrisccoulson> knome, no, you are just guaranteed to make it more unreliable and more fragile
<knome> heh
<chrisccoulson> pitti already experienced this when trying to provide a way to have localized homepages on the ISO's
<chrisccoulson> and we provided a mechanism to do that
<knome> mmh.
<chrisccoulson> but overriding the new pref we provided would just reintroduce the fragility and brokenness it's designed to avoid
<chrisccoulson> and then introducing yet another pref is just crazy
<knome> would it be better, if the stuff was handled outside ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> not really
<chrisccoulson> in any case, i can't really think about this right now. i've got too much to do before the freeze ;)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps catch up with me again later in the week?
<knome> sure. is friday okay?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, should be
<knome> okay, i'll get back to you then. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bug 832226 \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832226 in thunderbird "This is a test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832226
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, awesome! :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Whoa - "couchdb addressbook integration" - where'd you get that from?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: is that hedera?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, that was a small extension i wrote to create the couchdb addressbook automatically
<chrisccoulson> i'll host it somewhere in a bit
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, cool
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's pretty much 5 lines of JS ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hooray for ctypes! :D
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ctypes, right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i used ctypes for it
<m_conley> nice.
<chrisccoulson> it made it quite easy
<m_conley> yay!
<chrisccoulson> cool, i've pushed that to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/399 now
<BUGabundo> boas, caramelos
<chrisccoulson> wow, the firefox beta channel is pretty quiet. not sure if that's a good or bad thing
<BUGabundo> nniittee
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-24
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you look at bug 832582, I won't be able to investigate until tomorrow (off today)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832582 in mozvoikko "mozvoikko makes Firefox 6 crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832582
<micahg> I tested it in a text box, but maybe that wasn't sufficient
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, a stacktrace or crash ID would be useful
<chrisccoulson> and the reporter is an ubuntu developer. i would have thought he'd have known better ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe people think that reporting single sentence crash reports with no stacktrace is useful :/
<micahg> then again, I forgot to attach my xsession-errors for my unity-2d issue the other day, I"ll take care of that tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> hmm, and he didn't even submit the crash report upstream
<chrisccoulson> there's no crashes on crash-stats that have libmozvoikko.so in them
<chrisccoulson> amazing!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> i've asked for a stacktrace. failing that, i guess i'll need to invent some form of telepathic communication with his machine and guess what the stacktrace looks like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, Firefox 6 should enter proposed for maverick on monday or tuesday
<micahg> err, well, not exactly right, it should enter proposed friday, the call for testing will go out monday :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, so, i can't get the new theme to apply on upgrade if i package it as a separate extension :(
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i hit another really weird bug today
<bhearsum> one that i can't reproduce now, bah :(
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, what's that?
<bhearsum> i was trying to run a stock 3.6.20 last night and it kept giving me undefined entity errors
<bhearsum> i just redownloaded it though, and now it works....i guess i had a corrupt file, or the tar operation got killed, or something
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure what would cause that with 3.6.20 :/
<bhearsum> oh well, it probably corruption somewhere along the way
<bhearsum> anywho, how's it going?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> trying to figure out how to change the default thunderbird theme on upgrade atm
<chrisccoulson> which is actually more difficult than it sounds
<chrisccoulson> as i've just realised ;)
<bhearsum> i wish i could say i'm surprised, hehe
<bhearsum> it's hard to do a lot of things on Mozilla projects :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> hmm, time to run the daily builds again now the archive rebuild is almost done
<BUGabundo> evening peeps
<knome> speep gnineve
<knome> sounds like a scottish village
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-25
<BUGabundo> nite
<micahg> chrisccoulson: beta 2 builds have been tagged, idk if you want to risk uploading for oneiric beta 1 ( a respin later would be cause for another upload to bring us closer to beta ;))
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i saw that now. i'll think about it in the morning, it's getting quite late for me to start it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, understandable, have a good night :)
<chrisccoulson> but the new build is quite low risk, there's only a handful of commits since the last build
<chrisccoulson> i still can't recreate this mozvoikko crash :/
<chrisccoulson> and we have no debug symbols ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I saw that about the debug symbols :), we'll fix that for 7...I don't think it's worth another USN for it
<micahg> ugh, and now the Debian maintainer confirms it, I really need to get him to do the QA for me on it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if it can be figured out and you have a fix, I'll happy to push the fix through
<micahg> wow, it's only 8PM and I can't make a coherent sentance
<micahg> or spell :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> if he maintains it then he should be able to do his own build with debug symbols ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've got to do another tbird upload
<chrisccoulson> seems there are some icons missing :/
<andersk> Silly question: has Thunderbird 7.0b1 actually been released?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: don't forget lightning ;)
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley_away, do you know if there's a reason that the labels in the message header buttons aren't capitalized?
<chrisccoulson_> eg, "reply" and "reply list"
<chrisccoulson_> it seems to be the same in !en locales too, and i'm just wondering if there's a reason for that
<chrisccoulson_> as the main toolbar button labels are capitalized
<dupondje> chrisccoulson_: is lightning plugin getting updated for tb7.0 ?
<chrisccoulson_> yes, i wish people would stop reminding me :)
<chrisccoulson_> it's on my list of things to do, and generally don't need people to keep telling me it doesn't work ;)
<dupondje> hehe :) my excuses ;)
<chrisccoulson_> b'ah, still getting lots of these https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/27bc88f6-44ae-487a-bbb3-c87be2110825
<chrisccoulson_> this one is still eluding me
<dupondje> didn't crash here yet :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: ping
<chrisccoulson_> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: hey - just saw your bug report
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, oh, that's not mine. that was from tjaalton ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i just subscribed you to it
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: ah, gotcha.  Are you experiencing something similar?
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, yeah, i opened up one of my contacts and the editor appeared empty too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: remember how I got you to check the editor a few days ago?  Does it look the same?
<chrisccoulson_> i've not had time to have a proper look at it yet though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: or has something changed in the interim?
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, it looks the same here
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, oh, it seems like the extension is missing the generated xpt typelibs
<chrisccoulson_> so that's my fault ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: oof - yep, that'd do it. :)
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley:
<chrisccoulson_> build.sh: 63: ./make_interface.sh: Permission denied
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<m_conley> yikes - did I do that?
<chrisccoulson_> i need to set that executable in the build
<m_conley> ah
<m_conley> maybe we should make build.sh fail loud/fail proud when something like that happens...
<chrisccoulson_> i can make this fatal
<m_conley> do it, please!
<chrisccoulson_> bhearsum, do you think there's much risk with me uploading the current 7.0b2 build to ubuntu this evening? we freeze for beta in a couple of hours until next thursday :/
<bhearsum> i'd be surprised if we respun for any of the bugs that came up on the release-drivers list
<chrisccoulson_> bhearsum, yeah, that was my only concern really
<bhearsum> yeah, i think that's ok
<bhearsum> honestly, even if you have a slightly different 7.0b2 it's not the end of the world
<bhearsum> final releases would be a different matter :)
<chrisccoulson_> bhearsum, thanks. i'll get the current build uploaded shortly then :)
<bhearsum> np :)
<BUGabundo> evening terraceos
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, wooh, thunderbird featured on omgubuntu - www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/visual-rundown-oneiric-update-11-10-unity-software-centre-icon/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's funny that whilst everyone is whinging about unity, all of the comments about the thunderbird theme are really positive!
<chrisccoulson> people seem to quite like it
<Omega> chrisccoulson: I know you guys are looking for help, I've been here for a while, I love Ubuntu, I love Mozilla, what are you looking for? :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-26
<micahg> Omega: well, I could use some help with QA on certain updates, would you be up for that?  (there's plenty more as well :))
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning, I wanted to ask you about the firefox.maverick branch you have?, can we move that to firefox-stable.maverick? and then I can take the firefox-3.6.maverick and make it the base for the new firefox.maverick (to mirror firefox.natty)?
<micahg> and merge in your changes from firefox-stable.maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind too much
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I can take care of the moving then and ping you when it's done (about to go to sleep)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the other thing I was wondering was for the extensions that you converted to install into the profile, do they need to be bumped when we update them initially in the archive or what you did already for 5 enough for newer versions as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the extension versions shouldn't need bumping at all, as the addon manager will take care of updating them
<micahg> ok, great, that's what I was hoping :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.20 (10.04-10.10) FF6 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<Omega> micahg: Sure! If you tell me what I need to do, I could take care of it.
<OnurK> ı just wanted to thank to the Ubuntu mozilla team
<micahg> Omega: currently moonlight and gecko-mediaplayer are waiting for verification in natty-proposed, bug 798484, if you could take a look that would be great
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 798484 in moon "Tracking bug for Firefox 5 transition in Natty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798484
<BUGabundo> greeting worms
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Debian has the fixes for powerpc, I might be able to get them uploaded over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, I pushed firefox-stable.maverick, but have not updated firefox.maverick yet, will do over the weekend
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-27
<jerenept> hello?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-28
<BUGabundo> evening heartlings
<BUGabundo> anyone got chromium desktop notifications to work ???
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=91962#c13
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-20
<dupondje> somebody around that could give me a help for building lightning-extension ?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: THANKS THANKS THANKS for lightning :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-21
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: you saw the bugreport that lightning extension seems broken with CalDAV in Quantal? Best way to get it fixed is to report upstream or?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-23
<dupondje> Phew, critical bug just fixed before release of lightning 1.7 :)
<romy420> thank you for deleting my older emails without asking the user. great job.
<dupondje> Lol ? Who deleted your emails ?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: I can upload a debdiff to new version if you want (1.7 FINAL)
<dupondje> (for lightning)
<romy420> the option to delete all mails from the server after 14 days was set (under ubuntu) and then they were gone ... now it's to late. ty and bye
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://www.piware.de/2012/08/apport-2-5-better-support-for-third-party-and-ppa-packages/ \o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-24
<asac> chrisccoulson: this thing has problems for a while with gdocs... basically i see a dialog: "This error has been reported to Google and we'll.." ... and the whole browser stalls!! it seems its still repaining, but no mouse click has any effect (e.g. closing tab etc. does not do anything, but moving mouse hovers elements properly)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-25
<dupondje> [  102.745406] type=1400 audit(1345917432.434:29): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=2579 profile="/usr/lib/firefox/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" name="/etc/opensc/opensc.conf" pid=2627 comm="plugin-containe" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<dupondje> guess we should add read rights to /etc/opensc/opensc.conf in firefox?
<dupondje> a few minutes to late it seems ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-26
<micahg> dupondje: please file a bug, tag apparmor, and note if it affects functionality or not
<gnomefreak> any chance we updated the daily PPA/Chromium ppa to 12.10 or at least an ETA?
<dupondje> micahg: did already :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-20
<hid> hi
<hid> is there a way in thunderbird to change the date format?
<hid> within thunderbird i mean
<qDot_> Any word on if ppa builds for aurora/nightly will be going again soon? It's been over a month since they've been updated. :/
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: ^
<bhearsum> (he's in the UK, might be awhile)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, qDot_, the nightlies should be working again now
<chrisccoulson> aurora hopefully will be tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> sorry, been snowed under, and i maintain these in my spare time now
<qDot_> chrisccoulson: Awesome, thanks!
<qDot_> chrisccoulson: Are quantal/precise going to get updated too?
<chrisccoulson> qDot_, they are. they just run less frequently. there should be builds for those tonight
<qDot_> chrisccoulson: Great. :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-21
<bjsnider> micahg, any bugs about chrome 29 and icedtea?
<bjsnider> works with oracle's plugin anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-22
<micahg> bjsnider: no idea, I haven't tried it yet
<Unit193> Thought "Chad Miller" handled that now, but didn't see anything in any of his chromium ppas.
<micahg> I'm not sure who
<micahg> s testing what for Chromium at this point
<bjsnider> it's the default browser right?
<bjsnider> nobody's testing it?
<Unit193> Default for Mythbuntu, but they only release on the LTS
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-23
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> is there a ppa for UX?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> i cant seem to find it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-08-19
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: hope you don't mind I gave your email addy to our new release manager who happens to work on FF in Debian
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-17
<eyebills> asdf
<eyebills> I need an addon or plugin that disallows an entire domain from ever creating popup windows under any circumstance, even clicking on links
<eyebills> The ideal plugin would allow me to  add to a list of domains which are disallowed from creating windows.
<eyebills> Does this exist?
<Mikaela> eyebills: I think you might get answer faster on ircs://irc.mozilla.org:6697/#firefox
<eyebills> thanks Mikaela
<wxl> asac: chrisccoulson: have you notifed thunderbird-trunk failing? any ideas what's up?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-18
<gQuigs> anyone know of a public bug on the thunderbird-trunk builds failing??  -  I'm not sure where to report bugs from the PPA (but am happy documenting that if I get an answer)
<Mikaela> I think it has been mentioned here sometimes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-20
<KL4BR-Brandin> Hello, is there anyone in here that is familiar with outbox configuration with Thunderbird?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-08-20
<MikeRL> Anyone know when we'll see Firefox 61.0.2 land? And Thunderbird 60?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-08-17
<Gargoyle> hi
<MikeRL> Hmm. Is thia channel still used? Not nearly as active as it once was some time back.
<MikeRL> What happened to all the packages on the security ppa? They're all except one marked as superseded or deleted.
